#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-04
<gnomefreak> asac: im going to bed finally its almost 11 :( firefox-trunk we need to change the page it opens by default its a 404 file not found link it opens is http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/3.0a5pre/whatsnew/  but its low on priority list as far as i am concerned but just letting you know before you upload to universe in gutsy.
<asac> hey all
<gnomefreak> morning
<asac> morning (which is still somehow valid here) :)
<gnomefreak> its early
* gnomefreak was thinking about dapper and firefox. is it possible to wait till next point release for dapper and sneak it into main (2.0.0.x)
<gnomefreak> if point release matches around the same time as EOS
<asac> no idea yet
<asac> will have to talk to other distributors
<asac> is the dapper rebuild done?
<asac> (btw, we have about 2 month from now)
<asac> to figure out if we update to 1.5.0.13d
<gnomefreak> asac: everything but OO.o afaik
<gnomefreak> brb have to reboot
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<gnomefreak> its gonna be one of those days isnt it :(
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> gnomefreak: if you refer to power of live ... yes I feel exhausted
<gnomefreak> X is broken see -devel. guy just told someone the only way to update repos is to restart :(
<gnomefreak> oh and i have to clean out gutsy today
<asac> X is broken?
<asac> you mean on -devel channel?
<gnomefreak> asac: X wont upgrade
<gnomefreak> we were talking about it in #ubuntu-devel
<asac> hmmm ... ingutsy?
<asac> then i don't care ;)
<gnomefreak> yes and you should care my gutsy goes down i lose all my work :(
<gnomefreak> its all good i can do it in tty just as well
<asac> Bug 96267
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96267 in firefox "MASTER gecko/epiphany crash [@nsBlockFrame::ReflowFloat]  [@nsBlockReflowState::FlowAndPlaceFloat]  [@nsBlockReflowState::AddFloat] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96267
<asac> gnomefreak: do you see the "new" testcase
<asac> in epiphany?
<gnomefreak> ill look as soon as i get off phone
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: i guess X will be fixed soon
<asac> you are probably not the only one hit by this
<gnomefreak> im not everyone is
<gnomefreak> you mean  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/96267/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96267 in firefox "MASTER gecko/epiphany crash [@nsBlockFrame::ReflowFloat]  [@nsBlockReflowState::FlowAndPlaceFloat]  [@nsBlockReflowState::AddFloat] " [High,Confirmed] 
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ill see if i can reproduce it
<asac> damn ffox bughelper page is really huge
<asac> 160K
<asac> http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/firefox.html
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: for those "this might be a duplicate of" ... can we add bug-links as well
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: there are currently only links to the backtraces
<gnomefreak> asac: it does not crash in feisty chroot
<gnomefreak> yes it did
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm thats odd
<gnomefreak> it crashed second time i did it
<asac> gnomefreak: so you can reproduce?
<asac> gnomefreak: can you try with ffox as well?
<gnomefreak> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<asac> maybe it needs multiple tries as well?
<gnomefreak> im about to try ffox
<gnomefreak> 3 times no crash on ffox 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2 nor 2.0.0.3+2.ng-0mt.6 ill try 2.0.0.4 in a minute
<gnomefreak> The following packages have been kept back: firefox    this is odd
<gnomefreak> installing atm ill be back
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: did totem clue files adapt our tag/state combination clues?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/totem.html
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant get it to crash on ffox 2.0.0.4 but epiphany i was able to. i have a few things to take care of for a few minutes than i will comment on the bug
<asac> k
<asac> btw, the bug does not claim that ffox crashes
<gnomefreak> yes it does
<gnomefreak> look at the first comment
<asac> it does?
<gnomefreak> or 2nd
* asac looking
<gnomefreak> me too as soon as it opens
<asac> i don't see that anyone claims that firefox crashes
<gnomefreak> look at the stack trace
<gnomefreak> rom /usr/lib/firefox/components/libgklayout.so
<asac> yeah... that is used by epiphany as well
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> from what upstream gnome says its mozilla issue.
<asac> yeah
<asac> the probably use it wrongfully
<asac> upstream gnome never admits their own faults
<asac> i could crash epiph as well btw
<asac> i think they miss to cleanup post preview properly
<gnomefreak> not sure but i would push it to epiphany maintainers. we dont have enough crashes to worry about ;)
<gnomefreak> does mozilla even support it?
<gnomefreak> they dont list it as a package afaik
<asac> who?
<asac> if its a bug in mozilla code-base then they will care
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> if its just a false assumption of gecko embed users ... then they won't
<gnomefreak> asac: than who does it fall on?
<asac> no idea
<gnomefreak> can i reject ffox?
<gnomefreak> btw if it was gecko wouldnt ff have same issue
<gnomefreak> unless we patched it already and epiphany never took our patch
<asac> maybe ... which is why i think that epiphany uses it wrongfully
* gnomefreak gonna reject ffox task as it doesnt crash in ffox. 
<asac> gnomefreak: keep it open
<asac> add epiphany-browser task
<asac> and add gnome upstream task for now
<asac> set firefox task to Confirmed/mt-eval
<gnomefreak> why are we keeping open?
<asac> because we don't know
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> mt-eval is the name of the tag?
<gnomefreak> full name even
<gnomefreak> all fixed
<gnomefreak> brb i hope
<gnomefreak> X works fine even though failed to update
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> but it should be fixed in a few hours anyway. he found problem and im assuming hes fixing it
* gnomefreak going to lay down 4am came way too early this morning
<asac> yeah
<asac> sw
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> anyone here sees memory leaks as well?
<asac> would be interesting if trunk builds work better
<asac> e.g. have less leaks
<hjmf> Good evening asac gnomefreak :)
<asac> ola hjmf
<hjmf> just for the record, about bug 96267 as you were talking
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96267 in firefox "MASTER gecko/epiphany crash [@nsBlockFrame::ReflowFloat]  [@nsBlockReflowState::FlowAndPlaceFloat]  [@nsBlockReflowState::AddFloat] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96267
<asac> yeah
<hjmf> this morning when I did the duplicate stuff I tried to find in mozilla's bugzilla an upstream match
<hjmf> I wasn't able.
<hjmf> the nearest thing so far I've found is bugzilla 37937 comment #12
<hjmf>  which incidentally is a ubuntu's guy, and that its backtrace matches ours 0-9 stacks but in his #14-#23 stacks. Too weak for anything :)
<hjmf> so I think too that is epiphany only
<asac> yeah
<asac> as i said ... epiphany have a hard job to understand how gecko engine is ment to be used
<asac> which is why its likely that they failed
<asac> bugzilla 37937
<asac> thats an ancient bug
<asac> bugzilla bug 37937
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37937 in Ubuntu "Linux headers problem when update the kernel" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37937
<asac> ??
<asac> at that time ubuntu didn't even exist i guess
<hjmf> shit! vnc copy and paste
<hjmf> wait :)
<hjmf> bugzilla bug 379037
<asac> mozilla bug 379037
<asac> it is ;)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 379037 in GFX: Gtk "Firefox crash on visiting wellsfargo.com [@ nsFontMetricsXft::CacheFontMetrics] " [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379037
<hjmf> yeah :)
<hjmf> probably don't related at all
<hjmf> is just that part of the stack posted on comment #12 matched the first 9 stacks in our bug
<asac> hmm
<asac> we don't crash in fonts?
<hjmf> no, no match in maloe for nsFontMetricsXft:....
<hjmf> *malone
<hjmf> asac: I'm off now
<asac> yeah then its different crash
<hjmf> maybe I'll be back at night
<asac> ok cu
<hjmf> cy
<hjmf> cu!
<hjmf> :)
<asac> have fun!
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: let me review the clue files now.
<asac> :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: please take a look what the torrent clue does ... if its not an exact copy of our "tag/state" clues then its fine and has been adapted by someone
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: if people are using our work, then thats great
<asac> sure
<asac> however if they just copy and try to match mt-XXX tags :) then its stupid :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, i'll review it.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ... can we get the bug url to the duplicate hints?
<asac> or is that not possible without fixing bughelper core code?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, i'm reviewing now. it can be done, but let me check somethings first
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: this tags business is due to the <inherits>firefox</inherits> in totem
<Admiral_Chicago> possibly a bug?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll talk to danel
<asac> oh
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> ask him
<Admiral_Chicago> just did
<Admiral_Chicago> i think http://pastebin.ca/537191 is the relevant part of the file no?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: looking
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i think it start there
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'll have to review it some more though just getting some ideas about the code in my mind still
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you have to wade through cluefiles
<asac> aeh through .cloes
<asac> iterate through the .clues
<asac> and only use those that have inheritable="true"
<asac> inheritobj.clues ... this is probably an array
<asac> or something
<Admiral_Chicago> i see how it's done...
<asac> good
<Admiral_Chicago> inheritlist.update(self.get_inherited_clues(inheritobj.srcpkg, \ verbosity))
<Admiral_Chicago> that line..
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: no ... the line above
<asac> applies the .clues ... afaict
<asac> you have to filter that array
<asac> and pass another array that only contains inhertiable clues
<Admiral_Chicago> ah yea, i see it. the line i posted passes the inherited array to the running clue fiel
<asac> inheritlist.update(inheritobj.clues) <- that line applies
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: the line you posted is a recursion
<asac> it ensures that all inherits of the inherited one get applied as well :)
<asac> actually there is no loop check which means you can kill bughelper :)
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see very good
<asac> by some circle in inherits ... ouch ;)
<asac> kind of DoS attack
<asac> given that lots of people can commit clues
<asac> anyway, the recursion ensures that you will end up with a stack-overflow
<asac> so at least the process will be ended :)
<Admiral_Chicago> haha
<asac> or maybe even recover if that execption is catched somewhere "accidentially"
<asac> ... so really an interesting piece of code :)
<asac> #FIXME: Thanks Matthias Klose: fix endless recursion!
<asac> is even a comment
<asac> i didn't see that :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i laughed at that...
<Admiral_Chicago> comments in the code:##HEY FIX THIS BUG..KKTHXBYE
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i don't think we need to fix it for our new feature
<asac> but should keep an eye on that
<Admiral_Chicago> should we first file a bug report so people know what we are doing?
<asac> no
<asac> we develop that feature
<asac> then submit bug report with patch
<Admiral_Chicago> okay.
<asac> unless you feel that it takes lots of work
<asac> e.g. there might be the likelyhood that markus says: "hey we want to do it different"
<asac> just to be fair :)
<asac> but actually i think its ok to add inheritable="xx"
<asac> to individual clues
<asac> srcpkginfo = self.get_info_file(srcpkg, verbosity)
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, okay
<asac> -> #
<asac> -> inheritlist.update(set(self.get_info_file(srcpkg,
<asac> # verbosity).clues))
<asac> --> inheritlist.update(set(srcpkginfo.clues))
<asac> ???
<Admiral_Chicago> huh?
<Admiral_Chicago> are you asking me?
<asac> yes :)
<asac> i think you can fix that
<asac> e.g. use srcpkginfo.clue
<asac> s
<asac> but since you have to filter that array anyway, lets look at it afterwards
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i am currently getting feedback from thekorn
<asac> in -bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm following the discussion
<asac> k
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there JenFraggle
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: sorry i stole someone from our loco with good python skills...
<Admiral_Chicago> bringing him up to date
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: k
<asac> no problem
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: get him in the mt :)
<Admiral_Chicago> he is here.
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: engine?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: that's him...
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> i know
<red_herring> well
<red_herring> engine/whatever you wanna call it
<asac> welcome red_herring ;)
<red_herring> hi asac
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: do you have the latest code?
<red_herring> i just apt-get installed it, contemplating grabbing the real source
<Admiral_Chicago> you'll need to be in BugSquad and an ssh key to grab the latest (real) code
<asac> red_herring: you want to get involved with distro stuff a bit?
<red_herring> uh oh, i dont think i have either.
<Admiral_Chicago> nope
<red_herring> asac: ubuntu? a *bit*
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i keep trying to get him involved...
<red_herring> im around just rarely helping ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: ssh-keygen
<asac> red_herring: maybe thats because you have no exciting tasks at hand :)
<Admiral_Chicago> upload the id_rsa.pub to lp
<red_herring> kk
<Admiral_Chicago> and join https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<red_herring> k updated it
<red_herring> done
<Admiral_Chicago> it'll take a bit but follow the guide in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/getting-started
<red_herring> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://rjmarsan@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/bughelper.main/
<asac> red_herring: we have a rather important spec open which would be widely used: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-distro-addon-support
<asac> red_herring: we need someone to code the "rather" simple web service ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: you join bugsquad too?
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> you need to or it won't grab it. took me and xjdriver 45 minutes to figure that one out.
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: might need to wait for LP to update
<red_herring> asac: so was Admiral_Chicago when he mentioned python?
<red_herring> *lying
<JenFraggle> think it is the same message i got when trying to get bughelper sorted
<red_herring> excuse me, im using a dell laptop so everything i say sounds like a 12 year old kid playing counterstrike
<asac> red_herring: why?
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: for the time being just grab the source with this command "bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/main/ bughelper"
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: red_herring is a python guy, there is plenty of work for him in Ubuntu
<asac> yeah ... probably :)
<Admiral_Chicago> let us know when you have the source
<red_herring> got it
<asac> but why do something when there are specific things todo :)
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: i have an assignment. just move the clue file dealing with bugs from the top to the bottom of the clue file
<Admiral_Chicago> so we can just do bugxml-a in the future
<JenFraggle> done, shall I commit?
<Admiral_Chicago> so the tags related clue is up at the top
<Admiral_Chicago> let me see it first JenFraggle please
<JenFraggle> i was just about to say that :o)
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe.
<red_herring> so the bughelper uses XMLOperations to read the file
<red_herring> problem is ive got no idea how that works =p
<red_herring> off! to learn!
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: look at infoFile.py as well
<red_herring> infoFiles?
<red_herring> oh god regex
<asac> ok i am off for some time
<Admiral_Chicago> seee you soon
<red_herring> later
<red_herring> if i may babble a bit
<red_herring> your infoFile or infoFiles class does not support a way to not run code if its been inhereted
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: that would be only for a new file
<red_herring> if you want me to hax at it to see if i can make it, sure
<Admiral_Chicago> a changed one requires bzr commit
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: huh?
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: the program that parses the cluefiles has no way of distingushing between if it's been inhereted or not
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: its not built in anyways, so you can either try and fix the clue file or lemme try my hand at tinkering with bughelper
<Admiral_Chicago> well i'm just not sure I know what you mean
<Admiral_Chicago> there is no way to know if a clue file is inherited?
<asac> actually i think the OO model of bughelper should be reviewed
<Admiral_Chicago> OO?
<Admiral_Chicago> object orien..
<Admiral_Chicago> got it
<asac> imo Object model
<asac> yeah
<asac> i mean if you look at the patch that thekorn suggested
<red_herring> yeah.....
<red_herring> actually
<red_herring> theres so many tools that do exactly what bughelper tries to do
<red_herring> beautifulsoap for one
<asac> he?
<asac> in what way?
<red_herring> corba and soap are ways of turning objects into XML files
<asac> ah ... i am not at that point atm :)
<asac> have no idea what lib to use for O/XML serialization
<asac> because i don't know python
<red_herring> granted i never looked into them with much depth
<asac> my point was if you look at the patch thekorn suggested to prevent inheritable clues to apply
<asac> he codifies this hard in the selection algorithm
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, not very elegant from what i see...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: the problem is that he has no real "clue" object
<Admiral_Chicago> yep
<red_herring> why are we inhereting clue files anyways if the inhereted clues don't apply?
<asac> he has even no abstract interface so you can implement your own matcher logic
<asac> red_herring: because some might apply
<asac> red_herring: i think its a corner case and default should be "false"
<asac> red_herring: the idea is to find bugs that are filed against wrong package
<asac> red_herring: at least thats the most obvious use-case i can identify
<red_herring> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: he == bughelper team ... :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes ... wrong said ... sorry ... actually I suspect that its the bugClue that we have at hand in the code snippet you suggested
<asac> but thekorn did not comment on it :/ so i am not sure
<Admiral_Chicago> well thekorn is just working as this SoC project...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: he knows the code best afaik
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: because he does most work atm :)
<red_herring> wow, bugClue is the most useless object ive seen
<asac> red_herring: yeah
<asac> actually i think all the suffering starts in
<red_herring> well no, ive seen more useless objects, but thats close
<asac> bugHelper/infoFiles.py
<asac> there you see that there is add_simple_clue
<red_herring> yeah i know, ive been browsing it
<asac> which means that the layer on top knows of every detail of the low level clues
<asac> it should just pass the clue xml snippet
<asac> and let the parsing/interpreting happening on a lower level
<red_herring> hrm
<asac> ... so we can have multiple clue implementations for instance
<asac> that carry their own match actions et al
<red_herring> this is all very complex
<asac> its completely coupled ... e.g. you have to understand all before you can do useful
<asac> ... which is likely due to bad OO design :)
<red_herring> eh, not entirely
<asac> red_herring: why not?
<red_herring>         except XMLOperations.NoClueFoundError, e:
<red_herring>             print >> sys.stderr,e
<red_herring> holy crap! he's using c++ syntax!
<asac> syntax is not what bothers me ... rather extensibility/maintainability of code :)
<red_herring> asac: yeah definently
<red_herring> i love it when someone makes a big down drawing of their code explaining how it all works
<asac> of course syntax can contribute to that (negatively)
<red_herring> it makes my life sooooo much easier
<red_herring> *top-down drawing
<asac> actually bugehlper has no top-down design
<asac> it wasted class concept for code splits :)
<asac> more or less :)
<red_herring> well... yeah, hell *any* drawing helps
<red_herring> looking at 3000 lines of code is hard to visualize
<red_herring> a pictuere? great!
<asac> yeah ... but 3000 lines of code is rather small code-base :)
<asac> if you have problems to get the idea in such sized project than its not properly done :)
<asac> which i meant with: "all is tightly coupled" ...
<asac> in my opinion bughelper tries to achieve a three layer design
<asac> 1st layer: bughelper main program
<asac> 2nd layer: matching code
<asac> 3rd layer: parsing
<red_herring> so well
<asac> however then the mixing starts :)
<red_herring> yeah
<red_herring> cuz when you have things like "Don't use this when inhereted"
<red_herring> it gets complicated cuz it falls between 2 and 3
<asac> imo bughelper should be a crawler :)
<asac> that has conditions to match subtrees of bugs
<asac> and then applies clues on those :)
<asac> actually the model is pretty simple ... you start with a "virtual" set of all bugs and then refine your matching
<asac> and can recurse after each refinement
<asac> then you have <output> tags that allow you to specify what is actually spit out  ... and you can use xpath expressions if you want to put some content of the current bug set to the output :)
<red_herring> well
<asac> :)
<red_herring> actually to be honest
<red_herring> i don't even understand how clues work
<asac> have you looked at a clue file?
<asac> its pretty self explanatory ... i mean the basic concept
<asac> you can specify conditions that are tried on each bug
<asac> if all conditions match then the clue fires and the output is dumped to the output channel
<red_herring> heh
<red_herring> sorry, one sec
<red_herring> asac: yeah i know, im just confused on what conditions there are
<asac> yes ... its explicitly coded somewhere in level 2nd (above)
<asac> not really extensible .. nor encapsulated
<Admiral_Chicago> not extendable (gasp), its not using real xml!
<asac> he?
<asac> what is not real for that xml?
<asac> its valid xml, isn't it?
<asac> red_herring: conditions boil down to be just an expression that gets evaluated somewhere (e.g. like parsing python code and running)
<asac> then there are special cases encoded for AND, OR, NOT
<asac> at least that was the state when i last looked .... maybe there have been xpath conditions added by now
<red_herring> well
<red_herring> are these objects supposed to be editable by humans?
<asac> which objects? the clue/xml is editable by humas
<red_herring> yeah
<asac> red_herring: look at ./bugHelper/XMLOperations.py for parsing of conditions
<asac> clueCondition(and_cond, or_cond, simple_cond, not_cond, cond_field)
<asac> those parameters are just "expression strings"
* gnomefreak sort of here. on phone
<red_herring> grr
<red_herring> this program gets annoying
<Admiral_Chicago> we may want to mail bughelper-dev ML at one pont
<asac> red_herring: yes it is :)
<asac> red_herring: as i said :) my webservice task is probably much more exciting :)
<red_herring> asac: what was the other project you were talkin about?
<asac> red_herring: its something completely from scratch :)
<asac> its a rather small and funny thing :)
<red_herring> whats it require i know?
<asac> web page programming mostly :)
<asac> xml parsing
<gnomefreak> asac: have you heard from mike? i looked on svn and nothing yet just checking in
<red_herring> meh, not my strong point but sure
<asac> maybe later use of some python lib to introspect packages
<asac> red_herring: you know firefox?
<asac> :)
<red_herring> i know how to use it. thats about all.
<asac> red_herring: yeah thats enough ... if you have a missing plugin
<asac> and you click
<red_herring> k
<asac> there opens a plugin finder dialog wizard
<asac> ever saw that?
<red_herring> i don't know any fancy XUL or whatever programming
<red_herring> yeah
<asac> red_herring: its not about XUL ... ist just XML webservice
<asac> (well not a fully flegded webservice)
<asac> red_herring: open about:config
<asac> in firefox
<red_herring> yeah yeah, the bajillion variables
<asac> red_herring: there is a pfs.datasource.url
<asac> setting
<asac> if you open that in url
<asac> i mean the url
<asac> you will see an xml answer
<red_herring> ah yeah
<asac> basically you can pass a MIME-type and get a list of plugins that support that kind of type
<asac> the idea is to write a webservice that takes those requests
<asac> asks the mozilla webservice
<red_herring> huh
<asac> and adds "other plugins"
<red_herring> yeah
<asac> if that is done we will ship firefox with "our" webservice
<asac> so people will find "our" packages
<asac> ... if we have plugins packaged that support that mime type
<red_herring> which are made for linux... right?
<asac> yes ... there are multiple problems why we do that
<red_herring> yeah
<asac> we can talk about that issue later :) ... did you ever wrote some webpage in python/php ?
<red_herring> php plenty
<red_herring> never in python
<asac> really?
<red_herring> granted im not very good at php other than the bare basics
<asac> i thought about php first ... probably easier to host for testing
<asac> red_herring: yeah its not that difficult i guess
<red_herring> i can't imagine python as being a veyr good webpage language
<red_herring> to be perfectly honest
<asac> yeah ... there are different opinions on that :)
<red_herring> its got too much overhead
<asac> anyway ... if you have a webserver at hand ... point the about:config setting to your php script
<asac> and see what gets passed
<asac> if for instance click on a missing flash icon
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: would that need to be dynamic for various DEs?
<asac> DEs?
<asac> i think we could add caching ... e.g. if we know that we have these plugins we could precache results
<asac> so we don't need to call mozilla webservice for each and every request
<asac> but i think its good to start completely dynamic and add a cache afterwards
<red_herring> asac: it doesn't pass anything special
<asac> it should pass some parameters
<asac> did you keep the %XXX labels in url
<asac> ?
<red_herring> none by default
<red_herring> no
<red_herring> i knwo those pass parameters =p
<asac> https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/PluginFinderService.php?mimetype=%PLUGIN_MIMETYPE%&appID=%APP_ID%&appVersion=%APP_VERSION%&clientOS=%CLIENT_OS%&chromeLocale=%CHROME_LOCALE%
<asac> so you should get mimetype
<asac> appID
<red_herring> yeah i know
<asac> and CLIENT_OS
<asac> and so on :)
<red_herring> so all we do is write a simple php script to read these values and built a corrisponding xml file
<red_herring> isnt the hard part packaging?
<asac> ah cool ... so next step would be just to proxy that call to the original url :)
<asac> red_herring: yes ... 1st ... invoke official service (e.g. pfs.mozilla.org)
<asac> 2nd add some more entries
<asac> red_herring: the second part will be a bit tricky
<Admiral_Chicago> Desktop Environment..
<asac> as we have to figure out how to find "what plugins" are available et al
<red_herring> asac: so how much have you done so far?
<asac> red_herring: nothing ... i drafted the spec and am looking for someone who is willing to help on the server part
<asac> ... as the spec involves mozilla side part as well
<red_herring> heh ok
<asac> as well as coordinating that ll plugins get info about "what mimetype do we provide
<asac> so we can find the plugins on the webservice
<red_herring> though i know a lot of FOSS guys will get upset if we make it easy to install badpeople apps like flash ;-)
<asac> heeh
<asac> red_herring: actually we offer gnash as well
<red_herring> oh so we could offer both?
<asac> which is "more" then now
<asac> we just add the info to the XML
<asac> the user gets a list of available options
<red_herring> true true
<red_herring> god i hate gnash
<red_herring> but sure
<asac> yeah its not just gnash ... its for everything
<red_herring> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> <3 gash
<Admiral_Chicago> gnash*
<red_herring> wait, is the java plugin oss yet?
<asac> its for things that are packaged as well (e.g. nonfree-flashplayer) ... so people can install "ubuntu" managed package instead of following wierd install instructions of adobe
<asac> red_herring: dunno ... but there exist choice in java as well
<red_herring> yeah
<red_herring> i wish there was shockwave.....
<asac> red_herring: its most important that we can offer and educate the user that there are packages available
<red_herring> oh, also
<red_herring> asac: what about 64 bit users?
<asac> we are working on that too ... but actually its why we want to push free flash solutions
<asac> as they work on any architecture
<red_herring> i run 64 bit firefox, plugins hate it so terribly
<red_herring> yeah
<asac> red_herring: yeah
<asac> red_herring: we work on nspluginwrapper
<asac> i am leading that spec as well
* red_herring strangles nspluginwrapper
<asac> yes i need to evaluate that first
<red_herring> its never worked for me
<asac> e.g. how can we package it in such a way that it really works well
<red_herring> well it does, but 15 minutes into a youtube vid it *will* crash
<asac> if its not possible then we can't do a thing, but help free software impls
<red_herring> yeah
<asac> red_herring: yes ... but maybe we can find a proper flash version that works and package that :)
<red_herring> yeah for real
<red_herring> actually, the only real problem with nspluginwrapper is that firefox won't restart it until i restart firefox
<red_herring> unlike opera or konqueror, which starts a new instance with every tab/window
<asac> red_herring: ah ... so nspluginwrapper crashes?
<red_herring> yeah
<asac> thought ffox crashes ... or flash :)
<asac> anyway ... would be great if you could help a bit :)
<asac> on the webservice :)
<red_herring> naw nspluginwrapper
<red_herring> yeah sure
<red_herring> ive got my own server
<asac> can you give me the parameters you got?
<red_herring> ?
<asac> from the URL
<asac> e.g. clientOS
<asac> https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/PluginFinderService.php?mimetype=%PLUGIN_MIMETYPE%&appID=%APP_ID%&appVersion=%APP_VERSION%&clientOS=%CLIENT_OS%&chromeLocale=%CHROME_LOCALE%
<asac> clientOS ... chromeLocale ... appVersion, appID, mimetype
<asac> e.g. if you try to install flash :)
<red_herring> umm
<asac> i just want to figure out if we have to parse HTTP headers to get the "distribution" info ... e.g. are we on feisty :)
<red_herring> heres the http header when i try to search for shockwave
<red_herring> 192.168.1.1 - - [04/Jun/2007:15:11:11 -0500]  "GET /plugins/PluginFinderService.php?mimetype=application%2Fx-director&appID={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}&appVersion=2007060115&clientOS=Linux%20x86_64&chromeLocale=en-US HTTP/1.1" 404 229 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.4) Gecko/20061201 Firefox/2.0.0.4 (Ubuntu-feisty)"
<asac> good
<asac> the mimetype looks wierd though
<asac> imetype=application%2Fx-director
<asac> ??
<red_herring> yeah
<asac> application/x-director ?
<red_herring> x-director = shockwave
<red_herring> yeah
<asac> crazy
<asac> why do people always use zillions of different mimetypes for the same
<asac> ok ... so parsing the header might allow us to see if we are on feisty et all
<asac> ok ... i think thats enough for now
<asac> however ... people can change that
<red_herring> no idea.
<asac> ... but than bad luck :)
<red_herring> hrm
<red_herring> going through my logs
<red_herring> lots of people are visiting my lolcode site
* red_herring makes counter
<asac> ;)
<asac> red_herring: ok ... if you come up with the base script to proxy the invocation to pts.mozilla.org I will try to get the info how we can find packages that match those parameters :)
<gnomefreak> anyone else having issues with LP?
<red_herring> sure, gimme a bit
<asac> red_herring: hey :) nothing to hurry ;)
<red_herring> true
<asac> red_herring: actually i will be off today :) ... will you be here sometime tomorrow/this week?
<asac> off for today
<asac> i ment
<red_herring> its my summer
<red_herring> freetime = all time
<asac> red_herring: lucky man :)
* red_herring bows
<gnomefreak> asac: night
<asac> gnomefreak: night!
<asac> red_herring: if you tweak the clientOS when proxying requests to pfs.mozilla.org you might even get valid content back (e.g. to see how the xml looks like) ...
<gnomefreak> what is debians log in screen called?
<asac> log?
<gnomefreak> login
<red_herring> heh
<gnomefreak> xdm?
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't know what log you refer to :)
<asac> gnomefreak: you mean xorg log?
<gnomefreak> asac: the login screen
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> where you type name and password
<asac> gdm
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> oh it uses gdm
<asac> xdm is the basic x one
<asac> you can probably choose
<asac> but i think debian default is gnome
<gnomefreak> k ty (filing bugs
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> ok ... off for real
<asac> cu
<asac> ok ... i will be back in 20 minutes ... TV sucks and I even cannot play UT2004 because it recently freezes my system for whatever unknown reason
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> your ati drivers are causing the freezing :(
<asac> yeah
<asac> and i was too dump to get the official ati drivers installed
<asac> now i don't have hardware accelleration :(
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> tell you how to install the ones from ati iirc
<gnomefreak> tells
<gnomefreak> firefox has mem leaks OMG like this hasnt been known for years
<asac> Some people might experience random hangups. I heard that this might help: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the following options in the corresponding section:
<asac> :)
<asac> maybe i should just add those zillions of options :)
<asac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
* gnomefreak has never installed ati with any rate of success
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: we need to build a list of every bug that has a duplicate
<Admiral_Chicago> i think there is a way to do that in bughelepr
<Admiral_Chicago> helper*
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure though
<asac> it really sucks .... this ati driver thing
<asac> i should have never tried to install through ati.com installer
<asac> damn
<asac> maybe i should wipe everything because of this
<asac> it just polluted something i cannot find anymore
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe it built its own l-r-m package like nvidias installer does?
<asac> i have to sue ati
<asac> this is completely unacceptable
<asac> i mean they polluted my system
<asac> YES
<asac> i found the intruder
<asac> at least i have a proper kernel module now again
<asac> hmm ... but actually i want to have amore modern one
<asac> lets see if i can drop something into the source package :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> hehe
<asac> i just drop a patch from ati source :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> why do we patch the ati source at all?
<gnomefreak> who knows
<gnomefreak> got someone wants new ati drivers but he doesnt awant to help build them lol
<asac> yeah ... maybe because of the "not-invented-here" syndrom
<gnomefreak> did we add anything to tbird in gutsy that isnt in tbird in the repo?
<asac> in the repo?
<asac> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> MT repo
<asac> in bzr?
<asac> dunno ... depends on what the last version in there is
<asac> afaik i uploaded latest tbird once
<asac> dunno if you did for i386
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> ~3
<gnomefreak> or something like that
<asac> y
<asac> then there is nothing new
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> ok press thumbs
<asac> i installed my hand made ait packages :)
<gnomefreak> mozilla supports releases for 6months only?
<gnomefreak> asac: does it work?
<asac> no idea ... moving things to save place then stopping X reloading new module et al
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... they support major release for at least one year
<asac> problem is they say first release is 1.5.0.0
<asac> so 1.5.0.12 is the last :)
<asac> and at least 6 month after next major release is out
<asac> which is why they dropped ffox now ... as 6+ month ago 2.0 was out
<gnomefreak> that means 2.0 will be EOS before dapper is EOS
<gnomefreak> thats bad
<asac> cool
<asac> it appears not to freeze anymore
<asac> Yau
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ill be back later maybe i need to get something done today (other than phone calls and meetings)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-05
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<hjmf> morning asac, question for you :)
<hjmf> are bug 11690 and bug 107527 the same?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11690 in flac "libflac4 makes amarok choke (dup-of: 11674)" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11690
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11674 in flac "libflac4: wrong soname on binary package (should be libflac6)" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11674
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107527 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107527
<hjmf> stacks differ quite at the beginning but are the same from some point:
<hjmf> asac forget the bugs above: these are the right ones (again vnc) :)
<hjmf> bug 117690
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117690 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@~txErrorExpr]  [@IA__g_spawn_async_with_pipes]  [@IA__g_spawn_async] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117690
<hjmf> bug 107527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107527 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107527
<hjmf> as was saying:
<hjmf> asac: stack on 117690 from #5 to the end matches stack on 107527 from #9 to the end
<hjmf> I have to go. Will look later the logs, ty :)
<asac> bug 117690 bug 107527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117690 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@~txErrorExpr]  [@IA__g_spawn_async_with_pipes]  [@IA__g_spawn_async] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117690
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107527 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107527
<asac> hi all
<DarkMageZ> hey
<asac> hjmf: hey thanks ... we should take a look later together ;)
<asac> https://lists.mozilla.org/listinfo/announce-prerelease
<asac> anyone who wants to get (not) informed about updates, subscribe there :)
<gnomefreak> lol not informed
<gnomefreak> asac: they rejected epiphany upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... trolls
<gnomefreak> we cant get things fixed if they wont accept them
<asac> i hate "no comment" rejects
<asac> gnomefreak: actually its nice if they can at least provide a evaluation
* gnomefreak gonna comment
<asac> gnomefreak: be nice
<asac> gnomefreak: it won't help otherwise
<gnomefreak> always ;)
<asac> maybe just ask for clarification
<asac> and why they think it crashes
* gnomefreak just wants to know why they think its not an epiphany issue
<asac> and if there might be a way to work-around from within epiphany
<asac> (even though it might be a *bug* in gecko)
<gnomefreak> is subversion the most up to date info from debian?
<asac> hehe
<asac> no idea
<asac> not even idea what *is* most up to date
<hjmf> gnomefreak: the epiphany guy is clear: gecko's fault!  :)
<gnomefreak> not clear to me :)
<hjmf> :I
<hjmf> We say here 'he's throwing balls away!' :)
<gnomefreak> kind of like ubuntu got a virus while sitting there all day, its mozillas fault (because there is no explanation)
<hjmf> lol
<gnomefreak> brb
<hjmf> asac: Hi! any thoughts about bug 117690  and bug 107527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117690 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@~txErrorExpr]  [@IA__g_spawn_async_with_pipes]  [@IA__g_spawn_async] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117690
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107527 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107527
<asac> hjmf: didn't i mention?
<asac> hjmf: those look a bit like a nsGNOMERegistry bug ... for which we carry a patch (ouch)
<asac> i mean its totallypossible that its "our" fault
<asac> hjmf: you found anything upstream?
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, the recent firefox-trunk packages for feisty conflict with libnss3. libnss3 is fairly important as evolution and nautilus depend on it.
<asac> gnomefreak: why does the firefox-trunk package conflict?
<asac> gnomefreak: they should just not care
<hjmf> asac: no I didn't. Maybe we merge both together confirm them, and tag mt-eval?
<asac> gnomefreak: even when we used system libnss ... it should be no conflict
<DarkMageZ> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070601-0ubuntu0_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/firefox/libnssckbi.so', which is also in package libnss3
<asac> yeah ... that is definitly a bug in the package
<asac> firefox-trunk has nothing to do in the /usr/lib/firefox tree
<asac> its /usr/lib/firefox-trunk only
<asac> confirmed
<gnomefreak> i had that on the 4/30/2007 build i havent seen it since.
<gnomefreak> i will look at it later but if this is differnent than the 20070430 build than its either the patch or --without-system-nss
<gnomefreak> we dont change anything otherwise
<hjmf> asac: yeah ... that is definitly a bug in the package
<hjmf> asac: that was to me?
<DarkMageZ> firefox-trunk-2.99+2cvs20070601/debian/firefox-trunk.links
<DarkMageZ> +usr/lib/nss/libnssckbi.so usr/lib/firefox/libnssckbi.so
<hjmf> asac: sorry for the noise I had to go
<asac> gnomefreak: i pushed a new firefox-trunk package
<asac> gnomefreak: to bzr ... without system nspr nss and without that link
<asac> DarkMageZ: bzr is now fixed.
* DarkMageZ lacks bzr knowledge entirely
<asac> yeah :) ... wait till gnomefreak pushes update then ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok ty, you mean with the fixes from the above build?
<DarkMageZ> if i do a bzr checkout do i get a .orig.tar.gz + .diff?
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: not really you get debian
<gnomefreak> you have to make the orig.
<DarkMageZ> ah, now there's something i've been meaning to ask. how do you guys make such small .orig.tar.gz's?
<gnomefreak> i will grab bzr and look at it when i get home, should be home in 4-5hours
<DarkMageZ> last time i played with firefox cvs. i was pulling 300mb of source
<DarkMageZ> this was a while ago tho
<gnomefreak> CVS is unpacked?
<asac> DarkMageZ: ther eis an orig available i guess in preview archive
<gnomefreak> ok time to get ready for my morning. i will have coffee when i get home nad look at it over coffee
<asac> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> yep its there
<gnomefreak> asac: did you happen to look in firefox-trunk install? im guessing we should add them back if they are not already in there, they == /usr/lib...../nss and freinds
<asac> can someone try to reproduce bug 118494
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118494 in firefox "Firefox makes gnome to crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118494
<gnomefreak> but ill look later. ty for bug
<asac> gnomefreak: it should just work now with latest from bzr
<asac> if not let me know
<gnomefreak> asac: ok ill spin it. when i return ty
<hjmf> asac: I wasn't able to reproduce it when I first triaged it
<asac> hmm
<asac> probably maybe extension problem then
<DarkMageZ> i'd blame gnash
<asac> DarkMageZ: can u reproduce with gnash?
<DarkMageZ> australias having some issues with bandwidth atm. some of the main backbones collapsed
<DarkMageZ> but nope, it's not reproducing here
<asac> k
<asac> lunch for me now
<asac> back
<asac> mined ftbfs
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/85284
<asac> bzr all up to date
<asac> no modifications
<asac> in up-to-latest sid
<asac> oh wait ... some updates pending
<asac> doing now
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^^
<asac> bluekuja: sorry for wrong channel
<asac> next time will go to proper one :)
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> cool nspluginwrapper works :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what is ftbfs?
<gnomefreak> i know what it is but what package is
<gnomefreak> grrrr i dont get why i cant build orig.tar inside chroot :(
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 05 Jun 15:00: Technical Board | 06 Jun 16:00: Edubuntu | 07 Jun 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 12 Jun 11:00: Kernel Team | 13 Jun 08:00: Edubuntu | 14 Jun 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<gnomefreak> asac: other than the 12th what day is good for you for a meeting? i just had something come up on the 12th :(
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, FTBFS is failed to build from source
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: as i said i know what it means but what package is failing
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, oh, one of my packages
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> mined
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> good :)
* gnomefreak doesnt have to worry about your packages not building ;)
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> gnomefreak: go for it
<asac> gnomefreak: if i really cannot attend, then i will let you know
<gnomefreak> ok im looking at later this month by the looks of things unless someone else wants to take my topics
<gnomefreak> can i build a package without internet (other than -trunk)
<gnomefreak> i know trunk need net to build orig
* gnomefreak needs to get paperwork done. trunk is building atm ill upload when done
<gnomefreak> fudge it
* gnomefreak gonna be here a bit longer. you didnt upload the patch fix
<gnomefreak> grabbing source from repo to fix this.
<gnomefreak> after i add the lines what is the quilt commands? quilt refresh? or is there another one
<gnomefreak> quilt refresh isnt doing anything says no patches applied so just clean and build?
<asac> he?
<asac> what did i miss to upload?
<asac> patch fix?
<asac> which patch?
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have the updated patch somewhere?
<asac> gnomefreak: sorry for the confusion, but what is the problem now ... I just fail to remember :)
<gnomefreak> the patch failed again
<asac> which patch (please name things as my brain is mutt)
<gnomefreak> so i put the part of the patch into the file as we did last time
<gnomefreak> give me a sec
<gnomefreak> nspr_macro_backport_for_gfx_thebes
<gnomefreak> that patch
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't need that patch
<asac> you are right
<asac> i should have dropped it
<asac> wait a second
<gnomefreak> i do need that patch
<gnomefreak> just a section of it needed to be put into the file (xpcom/ds/nsExpirationTracker.h
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> i added it and now i cant remember the quilt command to run. i tried quilt refresh but no patches applied tried clean than build no good
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i pushed it
<asac> to bzr
<asac> now it should build fine
<gnomefreak> ah ty that was fast
<gnomefreak> not yet ill wait a bit so bzr refreshes itself
<asac> gnomefreak: arrived?
<gnomefreak> not yet
<asac> should be
<gnomefreak> ------- Comment #4 from Christian Persch (IRC: chpe)  2007-06-05 10:45 UTC -------
<asac> interesting ... i would have thought that those http files are not mirrored
<gnomefreak> The stack trace in the launchpad bug is clear: it's crashing in the gecko
<asac> but they probably are
<gnomefreak> layout code.
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe
<gnomefreak> not very frigging helpful the bastards
<asac> yeah
<asac> i guess i will only talk to epiphany guys through seb
<gnomefreak> good idea since they are usless
<asac> its a shame
<asac> where is the bug id again?
<gnomefreak> still no revisions
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... what is the bug url for the gnome bug?
<gnomefreak> bug 96267
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96267 in firefox "MASTER gecko/epiphany crash [@nsBlockFrame::ReflowFloat]  [@nsBlockReflowState::FlowAndPlaceFloat]  [@nsBlockReflowState::AddFloat] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96267
<gnomefreak> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=443805  << upstream
<ubotu> Gnome bug 443805 in Printing "crash in print preview" [Critical,Resolved: notgnome] 
<gnomefreak> asac: what was the change you made. its still not updated by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> nope didnt take the push its still on 5hours ago
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and dodge beetles
<asac> lp might be laggy noadays
<asac> branching through sftp gives me the latest
<gnomefreak> bzr pull isnt giving me anything new
<asac> yeah http appears to be mirrored
<asac> and not keeping up with the syncs
<asac> i am currently trying to branch through http
<asac> lets see what happens
<asac> if sync doesn't happen in another 30 minutes
<asac> maybe we should as on #lp
<asac> yeah http gives me 18 revisions
<asac> not 20 ... as sftp
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> im showing 18 on http as well (not sure if i can update/pull/merge from sftp
<asac> gnomefreak: no you probably can't
<gnomefreak> i didnt think so
<asac> ask #launchpad ... in a few minutes
<asac> just give it a chance to synch for another 30 min or so
<asac> i will be away by then :)
<asac> today is socialising day :)
<gnomefreak> seems others are having this issue all morning
<gnomefreak> go have a good day ill have this built when i can get it done
<asac> yeah ... 30 min i have to go :)
<gnomefreak> asking if this is still an issue with syncing
<gnomefreak>  ill check it again later hopfully have it done tonight sometime have a good rest of day
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... i am out ... have a nice evening
<asac> !
<Admiral_Chicago> morning
<Admiral_Chicago> or afternoon by now
<hjmf> morning or afternoon or whatever :)
<gnomefreak> lol asac and i tried not to go there because you said be nice :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there JenFraggle
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: June 05 2007, 15:52:19 - Current meeting: Technical Board
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: have you registered the next meeting?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-06
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah i couldn't stand but have to drop a comment
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i wont beable to make the 12th i found out this morning so im thinking of a new date if you have any day good for you let me know
<asac> i am fine with everything :)
<gnomefreak> gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use  :(
<gnomefreak> failed to sign but should still be good for now until i can figure out gpg. uploading trunk overnight
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: every day actually works for me. i don't have a job this summer.
<gnomefreak> ok i will know more sometime tomorrow evening and ill let everyone know
<Admiral_Chicago> as long as it is around the same time i'll be there
<gnomefreak> it will be i think 1800 works for most of us from times in past
<gnomefreak> i have been busy with doctors and PT the past few weeks but its winding down. and im not sure if i will be here the last week in june
<Admiral_Chicago> okay. let us know as soon as you find out so we can confim date and time
<gnomefreak> i will
<satx> Hello!
<satx> Has anyone been able to get the Adobe Flashplayer to work on Firefox?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: do you know what day 2.0.0.4 came out?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking at burning edge for a change log and am not finding it
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0.0.4/releasenotes/ ??
<asac> ok i am off for another 2 hours ... will start at 10 UTC today ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: yea not as much detail as a i hoped though...oh well thanks anywayt
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: otherwise you have to look at bonsai.mozilla.org for and read commit messages :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll try that
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: they are good at naming the bugs they are fixing in commit message so you can directly read details by clicking there
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: in the branch field use MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH
<asac> e.g. default is HEAD on the bonsai query form
<asac> but MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH is the branch where 2.0.0.4 changes end up on
<Admiral_Chicago> great. I'm working on the release page for Xubuntu and want to add more detail about 2.0.0.4
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: actually i think i can forward you a mail from the security list where there are URLs that make bugzilla pop up all fixed bugs for this release
<Admiral_Chicago> that would be awesome
<Admiral_Chicago> brb, gettin a call.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: just ping me about this later today ... out for 2 hours now :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: or send a mail that I will see when I come back (incase you go to sleep now :))
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: will do
<gnomefreak> repo is down for updating
<gnomefreak> ok can someone test -trunk update please
<gnomefreak> there is something wrong with gpg in gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: feisty i386?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> ok let me try
* gnomefreak couldnt even sign the release file :(
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> Failed to fetch http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Could not connect to gnomefreak.youmortals.com:80 (208.113.163.32), connection timed out
<asac> thats on apt-get update
<asac> ah now it worked
<gnomefreak> it works?
<asac> ok it was not an upgrade ... but a fresh install
<asac> ... currently downloading firefox-trunk
<asac> lets see
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> once im able to sign things again i will sign the release file again
<asac> gnomefreak: is alpha5 out?
<asac> have you looked if there are sources on the mirror?
<gnomefreak> your downloading it
<asac> alpha5?
<gnomefreak> i havent looked for sources but you should be grabbing it
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/granparadiso/
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> not yet official
<asac> i somehow feel that tbird 2.0.0.4 has been completely forgotten
<asac> do they even know they didn't release it?
<gnomefreak> when im back on my feisty system ill check but i swear you to to help>about it says alpha 5
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe most of it was combined into 2.0.0.0 since it was so late?
<asac> he?
<asac> but look at the advisories
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2007/mfsa2007-15.html
<asac> for instance
<asac> Fixed in: ... Thunderbird 2.0.0.4
<asac> tse
<gnomefreak> tse?
<gnomefreak> Fixed in: Thunderbird 1.5.0.12 Thunderbird 2.0.0.4
<asac> yeah ... express doubt, astonishment in german
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2007/06/04/thunderbird-15012-security-and-stability-update/
<gnomefreak> makes me think it was combined
<asac> gnomefreak: how combined?
<asac> sounds not like a sane explanation
<asac> i will ask tonight on the security list
<gnomefreak> thunderbird came out what a month before release of 2.0.0.4?
<asac> ah ... yeah
<gnomefreak> are we sure the updates weretn done at that time and pushed into 2.0.0.0
<asac> but then the advisory would be wrong and should read Fixed in: Thunderbird 2.0.0.0
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> let me see .. i can verifiy that
<gnomefreak> either way something is wrong, maybe since they just pushed 2.0.0.0 they are taking thier time (as they did getting 2.0 out)
<asac> David Bienvenu   2007-04-23 09:30:22 PDT
<asac> fixed on 1.8.0 and 1.8.1 branches
<asac> when did tbird 2.0 came out?
<asac> after that date?
<gnomefreak> before than iirc
<asac> before april 23?
<gnomefreak> iirc it was early april
<asac> (which is my birthday btw:)) :)
<gnomefreak> happy birthday
<asac> no
<asac> 23 apr :)
<asac> long ago ;)
<gnomefreak> mines coming up this month
<asac> yeah ... its always sad to get older :)
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> 18 April 2007 	
<asac> Mozilla Releases Thunderbird 2
<asac> so
<asac> not fixed :/
<gnomefreak> ok well do you have upstream contact?
<asac> sure
<asac> i have an appointment with redhat developer tonight
<gnomefreak> we used to in here but havent seen him
<asac> to talk about extended 1.5.0.x maintenance
<asac> i will ask him what they think
<gnomefreak> im sorry to hear that
<asac> if he doesn't know i will raise on security list
<asac> sorry to here what?
<asac> did you misread?
<gnomefreak> asac: you have meeting with RH devel tonight
* gnomefreak has met a few and i wasnt impressed
<asac> ah ... no he is a pretty nice guy
<asac> at least he has the same problems as we have with mofo
<asac> nevertheless, he has commit rights to the tree
<asac> :)
<asac> http://christopher.aillon.org/blog/
<gnomefreak> to mozilla tree?
<gnomefreak> damn if i read that right hes gonna start trying to change things (way things are patched ect..) in mozilla himself
<gnomefreak> rawhide is pre release fedora core isnt it?
<asac> no idea ... yes he has commit rights to mozilla tree
* gnomefreak thinks they need to fix thier installer/grub to play well with other distros than maybe ill play with fedora again
<asac> gnomefreak: actually i should have a VM install ... or maybe a chroot
<asac> just to look at how they package ffox et al
<asac> and to steal patches ;)(
<gnomefreak> patches are good :)
<asac> yeah ... especially since redhat has an approved set of patches as well
<gnomefreak> i used to love fedora when i started using it at fedora 1
<asac> hmm gnomefreak pssst
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> but i cant install ubuntu and fedora side by side :(
<asac> have you tried a chroot?
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> for fedora?
<asac> maybe it works
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/chroot.html
<gnomefreak> maybe ill play with it today just have to find how to do it but maybe your link will help :)
<asac> if you find a good way to setup a chroot
<asac> then i would be greatful :)
<asac> actually i think there should be a base tarball of fedora somewhere
<asac> which you could just unpack instead of using debootstrap
<asac> maybe wading through fedora ftp server directories will make us find such a tarball
* gnomefreak not sure how to set up a chroot with tar
<gnomefreak> but i still know a few people that play(hard core) in fedora/RH
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> just unpack ... (e.g. if its a full base tarball)
<gnomefreak> It is highlighted by the elimination of the distinction between  Fedora Core and  Fedora Extras entirely
<gnomefreak> i dont like that :(
<gnomefreak> there is not a doc on chroot for fedora
<asac> gnomefreak: what is the path where crashes end up?
<gnomefreak>    /var/crash
<asac> ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> ill be back in near future
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=378635
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 378635 in General "Tracking Bug: Bugs to Fix in TB2.0.0.x before offering a major update" [Major,Assigned] 
<asac> maybe they wait for those
<asac> to be fixed
<asac> since afaik major version upgrade should be offered with shipment of 2.0.0.4
<asac> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=553514#2908205
<asac> tse
<asac> sad story
<asac> 2.0.0.4 was tagged when Firefox 2.0.0.4 was tagged. The build team may have cycles to start making a build for us to test next week or the week after. So it'll be a couple weeks at least until we release a 2.0.0.4.
<asac> (quote from mscott)
<asac> maybe we should just drop tbird from gutsy
<asac> byebye
<asac> hjmf: bug 106750 is a dupe of gtk_style_realize
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106750 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crashed x86_64 [@gtk_style_ref]  [@gtk_style_attach] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106750
<asac> without retracing i see that
<asac> all non-symbolized backtraces looked the same
<hjmf> asac: thanks I already marked it as such. It happened that I had to go between the two posts I posted in that thread :)
<asac> ah ... ok :)
<asac> ... just wanted to push away the need to retrace on amd64 :)
<hjmf> asac: yes there are a few bugs taged as mt-needretrace which are amd64 that if you can look to their unsymbolized stacks probably you could mark them as dups
<hjmf> just to get rid of them :)
<hjmf> out again! see you later :)
<asac> suire
<hjmf> something funny: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/106750/comments/5
<hjmf> I just only hope that this guy hasn't wait the 195 duplicates to complaint
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106750 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crashed x86_64 [@gtk_style_ref]  [@gtk_style_attach]  (dup-of: 72018)" [High,Needs info] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress] 
<hjmf> lol
<asac> hjmf: hehe
<asac> actually maybe we should include a message that educate the user about the possibility to unsubscribe from bugs with lots of dupes
<hjmf> asac: excellent idea! I'm appending that note to my stock answers
<asac> cool
<asac> maybe not on every answer?
<asac> just for crashes?
<hjmf> maybe just on the dups
<asac> e.g. telling ... if they cannot reproduce you are just a waste of bandwidth :) ... please unsubscribe :)
<hjmf> lol
<asac> hehe ... please don't use that exact wording ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> !info thunderbird gutsy
<ubotu> thunderbird: mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 10709 kB, installed size 32116 kB
<asac> 2.0.0.4 is not yet out
<asac> don't ask me :/
<Admiral_Chicago> i know i get planet mozilla
<Admiral_Chicago> but it is 2.0.0.3
<Admiral_Chicago> !info firefox gutsy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4+2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8980 kB, installed size 26200 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> great. make sure x.4 was in gutsy
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: no :)
<asac> they used 2.0.0.0 for the initial release ... which was the previous one
<asac> which came about the same time as ffox 2.0.0.3 iirc
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: its a bit wierd ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea but our release teams ship at different rates too
<Admiral_Chicago> i remember Xubuntu's Edgy came out a few days after everyone else
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes ... point is they released security advisories
<asac> but no release :)
<asac> and according to mscott in forums it will take a couple of weeks to get the build people build a build for testing :)
<asac> this is scary somehow
<asac> its interesting how huge (measured in compile time) gnash is
<asac> most likely because its cpp :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i like gnash but i'd like it to be more stable
<Admiral_Chicago> the big problem i have is that when i installed teh package it didn't load automatically in firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> i.e. if i restart fx, after installing gnash, it should be in my media players
<adrighem> Hi all
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<adrighem> I'm currently having a problem with my Ubuntu Feisty machine. It's not a problem with moz itself, but I'm hoping you can help me as it has something to do with dns lookups from ff.
<Admiral_Chicago> networking is not my forte but i can try
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the problem?
<adrighem> When I open a website (I have wireshark running), I get a "connection reset" error from firefox. When I click on the "try again" button it works like a charm. That's the case with all websites.
<adrighem> 1 try, no go, 2 try yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm...
<Admiral_Chicago> i've never heard of such a case
<adrighem> I've been breaking my noodle over this one for quite some time now.
<Admiral_Chicago> you're best bet would be to fill out a support ticket on launchpad
<adrighem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24455/
<adrighem> (Just pasting in the hope that you notice something)
<Admiral_Chicago> looking...
<adrighem> It's a printout of a wireshark udp-sniffing session of 1 try.
<adrighem> I'm trying to reach www.anwb.nl in that one.
<Admiral_Chicago> adrighem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<Admiral_Chicago> they can help a lot better than I can.
<adrighem> *click*
<adrighem> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7789
<Admiral_Chicago> looking
<Admiral_Chicago> adrighem: youll have to excuse me...
<adrighem> np, thanks for your help so far, Admiral_Chicago.
<Admiral_Chicago> adrighem: i just finished some major work so I need a break...
* Admiral_Chicago goes to play video games.
<adrighem> Have fun
<asac> off for today
<hjmf> night!
<asac> Bug 50254 ... what a bad comment "mozilla sucks" :/ ... just ignore or reject that ... and feed the troll?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50254 in firefox "Ctrl-Backspace should stop_at_punctuation" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50254
<asac> i guess just ignore
<JanC> edit it  :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-07
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+o Admiral_Chicago]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [-o Admiral_Chicago]  by ChanServ
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: so you are already here...
<Admiral_Chicago> i was about to request you
<Admiral_Chicago> hence ops
* red_herring is present
<gnomefreak> only here for a few i should be back in morning for the day. I did something stupid and im fixing it ;)
<DarkMageZ> ooo, native theme buttons in firefox trunkies ^-6
<DarkMageZ> ^-^ *
<DarkMageZ> congradulations to roc & his homies for sucessfully enabling native widget drawing within the html documents on firefox trunkies
<hjmf> morning!
<asac> hjmf: morning :)
<asac> let the day commence ;)
<asac> finally thunderbird 2.0.0.4 RC1 is out ... wow!
<asac> that is wierd ... not even binaries on ftp
<asac> ah .. apparently they are not mirrored ... so you have to go to right/primary server to find them
<asac> hjmf: are there talkback ids for mozilla bug 357030
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 357030 in General "Clicking an item causes Firefox to crash" [Critical,Resolved: worksforme]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357030
<asac> ?
<hjmf> asac: hi! I was going to review that bug this evening as I noticed that was upstream rejected
<hjmf> also noticed that the upstream's OP used ubuntu too
<hjmf> ... however looking now. There are talkbacks incidents with that signature
<hjmf> give me some minutes to check
<hjmf> yes there are talkbacks from 2.0.0.4 that matches our master bug #89090
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89090 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crashed  [@nsTextControlFrame::SetValue]  ]  [@nsTextControlFrame::SetProperty] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89090
<hjmf> e.g. http://talkback-public.mozilla.org/reports/firefox/FF2004/smart-analysis.lin
<hjmf> search for
<hjmf> "[ 9   nsTextControlFrame::SetValue() 70fe212a - nsTextControlFrame::SetValue() ] "
<hjmf> which is a crash from mandrake or mandriva however is now called
<hjmf> asac: ^^^
* gnomefreak wishes other distros would catch up to dpkg/apt a bit faster
<hjmf> mandrake is a redhat son ;)
* gnomefreak playing with fedora
<gnomefreak> and it cant determine depends nor work them out worth a crap
<hjmf> I used mandrake for lots of years and finally I got tired of rpm's
<asac> hmmm ... as long there there are talkbacks it might make sense to reopen or post a new bug
<hjmf> asac: how can be reopened  a upstream bug?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: file it again with [dont close]  ;)
<asac> hjmf: i can do that ... as i have unrestricted privileges in bts :)
<hjmf> this morning I posted there a comment
<hjmf> asac: cool
<asac> one of the goods that shipped with getting into the mozilla security group :)
<asac> actually not unrestricted ... but mostly anything ;)
<gnomefreak> you have to know too much to get involved upstream :(
<hjmf> we have asac, he involves us upstream! :-P
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> yeah .... hjmf if you have multiple bugs you would like to NEW (e.g. confirm) ... and have posted some comments in bugzilla you can write a gerv@mozilla.org to get the NEW power
<asac> e.g. the ability to confirm bugs upstream
<hjmf> actually I have just post once upstream (this morning) ... but good to know
<asac> jmf: yeah ... once you have done some triaging ... or reported a few new bugs which are valid and are confirmed
<gnomefreak> we have enough bugs in mozilla in ubuntu let alone working on upstream bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: the idea is not to work on bug here in ubuntu, but collaborate with upstream
<gnomefreak> good point
<asac> (e.g. let them fix our bugs ... which we gathered valuable info on)
<asac> actually we are more like a "spam" filter
<hjmf> asac: yes, I have to be more confident with upstream triaging before starting messing there
<hjmf> give me time :)
<asac> hjmf: yes if you have questions let me know
<hjmf> asac: sure
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you could be like gnome upstream and just close bugs without giving a good reason
<gnomefreak> ;)
<hjmf> gnomefreak:  lol
<asac> hehe ... upstreams tend to do that :)
<asac> in general
<gnomefreak> they dont want to be bothered is why they do that
<hjmf> or they are too proud of their code :)
<gnomefreak> more features == more bugs but they dont relize that
<asac> yeah mostly they are proud of their code
* gnomefreak loves gnome but there are alot of complaints i have with it but will never be fixed
<asac> and for the epiphany case they probably have the same problem upstream
<asac> whenever they claim that mozilla has a problem their bugs get rejected with "we don't support you" ... "you are doing wrong" :)
<gnomefreak> asac: has anyone filed that upstream with mozilla yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: the crash in epiphany?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> actually that should be done by epiphany devs
<asac> because only they can really argue why its not their fault
<asac> if we post there, mozilla devs will most likely say that its epiphany who trashes memory
* gnomefreak thinks file it upstream let mozilla tell us its mozilla or epip. than go back with this is what they stated now we need more info on why you think its gecko
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> thats right
<gnomefreak> so the bug sits there and doesnt get fixed? thats not good opensource policy IMHO
<asac> noone feels responsible
<asac> that is no policy :)
<asac> actually i will try to talk to chpe :)
<asac> i already had arguments with him about totem crashes
<asac> so i am not really optimistic ... but its at least a try
<hjmf> be hard!
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> lets find out whats wrong with it and patch it send patch to whoevers fault and go that route maybe
<asac> hjmf: i already tried that ;)
<gnomefreak> way too much work on our end though
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah :)
<asac> gnomefreak: actually i think its a gecko problem (after all)
<asac> problem is that epiphany uses gecko in a way, firefox doesn't use it
<asac> so if we can reduce the testcase by just a simple gecko app
<asac> we could boost it :)
<asac> but that requires coding ;)
<hjmf> that's epiphany's guys work, IMHO
<asac> yes
<asac> point is that they couldn't reproduce :/
<asac> which is a valid point ... though i doubt that they really tried hard
<hjmf> yeah
<asac> otoh, maybe it doesn't happen on trunk (for gecko) ... which would make any serious work on this somehow wasted time
<gnomefreak> asac: was seb or daniel able to reproduce or anyone on the desktop team?
<asac> seb is on holiday unfortunately
<asac> i bet they can reproduce though
<asac> can we reproduce on gutsy?
<asac> i only tried feisty
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont think so but i will check later onc ethese updates are done
<gnomefreak> i was gonna try on fedira last night but its not installable
<gnomefreak> fedora even
<gnomefreak> cant find libgecko.... useless ass pakcage-manager
<asac> fedora is uninstallable?
<asac> are you trying chroot?
<gnomefreak> epiphany is uninstallable in fedora
<gnomefreak> no there is no docs on creating a chroot for it other than using mock and iirc mock is fedora>fedora
* gnomefreak needed to move gutsy to bigger drive so i installed fedora over gutsy and installed gutsy on 40 gig
<hjmf> fedora has urpmf like mandrake?
<gnomefreak> not that i know of
<gnomefreak> atleast they didnt when i stopped using it at FC4
<asac> hmm
* gnomefreak relearning rpm/yum but they do have apt modified for rpms
<hjmf> it was quite useful to find packages I thought they have taken it from mdk
<gnomefreak> but as of fedora7 alot of things have changed will be changing (not sure if released yet) but they dropped core and extras
<gnomefreak> although the one thing so far that i liked is printer was auto detected auto configured during install
<hjmf> that's not a valid point, if everything gets autoconfigured where is the fun?
<gnomefreak> true
<hjmf> that's what I dislike most from ubuntu too
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> you still have to add printer to ubuntu though
<hjmf> I don't know, my printer is at the debian server
<asac> hjmf: go debian then :)
<hjmf> which sure I had to configure
<hjmf> asac: ^^
<asac> but unfortunately it mostly works as well ;)
<asac> ah :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> http://limestone.uoregon.edu/ftp/fedora/7/Fedora/i386/os/images/minstg2.img
<asac> i am trying to use that one :)
<asac> lets see what it is
<gnomefreak> hjmf: use fedora it will take you an hour+ to install nvidia drivers
<hjmf> ... interesting! ;)
<hjmf> do you use the official rpms right?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> hjmf: they have unofficial repos
<hjmf> ah, I used the official ones for mandrake
<hjmf> but I gess that it wasn't even rpms
<hjmf> I left mdk a year ago
<gnomefreak> the wiki gives you someoneelses yum.conf to use with alot of repos than install log out log in as root(still not sure how yet) config-command log out and back in again
<gnomefreak> sounds easy :(
<asac> ok that is too simplistic
<asac> i managed to chroot into that
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> but thats just nothing
<hjmf> gnomefreak: do you use dualhead?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: hell no
<hjmf> ah, I could have send you my old mdk xorg.conf files
* gnomefreak lucky to get one working
<asac> gnomefreak: how does yum work?
<gnomefreak> asac: like shit
<hjmf> lol
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant get it to work like it used to
<gnomefreak> asac: i am waiting to install yumex
<gnomefreak> its yums GUI
<gnomefreak> yum install <package> should work but fails to work
* gnomefreak has big book on FC4
<gnomefreak> been looking things up as i go along
<gnomefreak> asac: man yum and yum --help are not very helpful
<gnomefreak> atleast at 11 pm lastnight they werent
<asac> yeah i just gave up
<asac> the minstg2.iso is probably not the right way to bootstrap a chroot :)
<gnomefreak> i doubt it ;)
<gnomefreak> i had extra space so i said wth
* gnomefreak used to use fedora and suse all the time
<gnomefreak> mandrake was once in a while ubuntu === all the time
<asac> ok so they don't release cd images at fedora anymore ... just DVDs
<gnomefreak> as soon as ff opens i can tell you
<gnomefreak> thought there were cd images (atleast for 6
<gnomefreak> )
<hjmf> asac just for the record
<hjmf> [ 9   nsTextControlFrame::SetValue() 70fe212a - nsTextControlFrame::SetValue() ] 
<hjmf> forget this ^
<hjmf> vnc cp&paste again
<hjmf> wait
<hjmf> 
<hjmf> 500 crashes found where the Stack Signature contains 'nstextcontrolframe::setvalue' and the Deployment ID looks like 'MozillaOrgFirefox2%%'
<hjmf> from talkback
<hjmf> the limit of the search was 500 though
<asac> ouch
<asac> hjmf: is that a search for firefox 2 only? or also trunk?
<hjmf> product: All
<hjmf> so I guess that involves trunk ??
<asac> yeah
<asac> who knows
<asac> how did you find the bug?
<asac> isn't there a bug with @...setvalue in summary?
* gnomefreak wants to see this movie it looks cute :)
<asac> hjmf: anyway ... have you looked at the talkback signatures? do they look somehow similar
* asac for me totem doesn't start anymore ..."BadMatch"
* asac but ut2004 works instead !!
<gnomefreak> asac: doe sit give you the bad match bychance?
<hjmf> asac: yes the ones I've look in matched
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> hjmf: cool
<hjmf> asac: I don't remmember how/why did I find that bug
<hjmf> but looking for other open bugs
<hjmf> give me some minutes
<asac> hjmf: try to find a bug with that signature in summary ... otherwise we will open one and associate the talkback id with it
<hjmf> asac: ok
<hjmf> looking
<asac> maybe pick random signature elements to search
<asac> at best from the advanced search form ... where you can only search for "summary"
<asac> though there might be valid bugs that just have the stack in the content
<hjmf> asac: bugzilla bug 301270
<gnomefreak> bugzilla 301270
<gnomefreak> :)
<hjmf> mozilla bug 31270
<gnomefreak> or not
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 31270 in MailNews: Account Manager "Cannot create a new mail account via Account Wizard" [Blocker,Verified: duplicate]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31270
<hjmf> mozilla bug 301270
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 301270 in Editor "[@ nsTextControlFrame::SetValue] " [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301270
<hjmf> comparing stacks
<asac> yeah last one looks good
<asac> (from summary)
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301270#c1
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 301270 in Editor "[@ nsTextControlFrame::SetValue] " [Critical,New] 
<asac> -> testcase
<asac> ??
<asac> might be a bit tricky to do as we don't have quick-start
<hjmf> asac: the second stack in that bug matches our master, though is difficult to see because the way it is pasted
<hjmf> there is a test case, looking if I can reproduce ti
<hjmf> it
<asac> what is the second stack ? #5?
<hjmf> asac: yes #5
<hjmf> asac: but this other one matches better: mozilla bug 383120
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 383120 in Layout: Form Controls "crash on executing window.open javascript popup [@ nsTextControlFrame::SetValue] " [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=383120
<hjmf> I can't reproduce any of the test cases
<asac> hmm
<hjmf> this second bug has a test case easy to do, but nothing happens
<asac> hmmm ... hjmf maybe you should keep a debug build at hand ... often you can see assertion on the console and get much more valuable backtraces if you get a crash
<asac> ... and debug builds crash more easily ;) and more in the place where the bug occurs :)
<asac> nothing to hurry :) ... but any mozilla bug triager should have a debug build ;)
<asac> if you want to know how to do it let me know :)
<hjmf> asac: any link so I can look at it later
<hjmf> I'm off now for lunch
<asac> hjmf: its just:
<asac> 1. extract upstream source
<asac> 2. create a .mozconfig file in top-level dir:
<asac> . $topsrcdir/browser/config/mozconfig
<asac> ac_add_options --enable-debug
<asac> ac_add_options --disable-optimize
<asac> (thats the content of the .mozconfig file)
<asac> 3. make -f client.mk build
<asac> 4. start firefox from dist/bin directory: cd dist/bin; ./firefox
<asac> done
<hjmf> ok copying, I may latter ask you as I try
<asac> sure
<hjmf> bye then, I'll be back this evening
<hjmf> :)
<asac> hjmf: cu! have fun ... and good lunch et al
<hjmf> ty
<asac> hjmf: added those instructions to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Develop
<gnomefreak> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Develop
<asac> i filled that page with previously unseen content :)
<gnomefreak> looks good
<gnomefreak> asac: why are we using upstream building instructions?
<asac> for instance to do debug builds?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> which is why i started to add content to that page
<gnomefreak> as in if we needed to find out if its ubuntu or upstream you can build upstream to test or to debug issue?
<asac> actually our backtraces are often not really usable because they come from an optimized build
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ok got 2 of my chroots building atm
<gnomefreak> and some moron that wont stop pinging me :(
<asac> pm?
<asac> you should killfile people more deliberately ;)
<gnomefreak> no in #ubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: oh you are diving the major constant flood of brabbling :)
<gnomefreak> he has a mixed system efisty and gutsy and wonders why shits broken. hes trying to downgrade back to feisty now using pinning (doesnt work all that great) and i told him 3 times im in the middle of something. oh and hes and old debian user since warty
<asac> how many are in the channel 1k ?
<gnomefreak> 1106
<asac> old debian user :) ... actually i managed to downgrade once on debian :)
<asac> but only once
<gnomefreak> yeah since debian warty
<asac> gnomefreak: tell him to upgrade to feisty ... or safe home and reinstall ;)
<asac> hehe debian woody he might mean ... but apparently he has no clue
<gnomefreak> i told him to reinstall a bunch of times but he doesnt listen
<asac> gnomefreak: then just ignore
<gnomefreak> he did mean woody im sure
<asac> he will stop at some point if you don't feed him
<asac> :)
* gnomefreak thinking of learning bash so i can script these instructions :(
<gnomefreak> he stopped for now.
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr
<asac> hehe i pinged you
<gnomefreak> maybe not
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> sorry for the joke
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> its all good
<gnomefreak> i grrrred before i looked
<gnomefreak> he was looking for support on his issue in -devel all i wanted to do was get him out of devel for support
<gnomefreak> i guess i can write the script to run the commands but i have to learn how to insert missing values maybe ill read /tonighttomorrow
<gnomefreak> tonight/tomorrow
<asac> what commands?
<gnomefreak> i guess i would have to define $version than i can use that for the ubuntu versions
<gnomefreak> asac: to build chroot
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<asac> ah you want to make setting up chroot more easily?
<gnomefreak> yes since i seem to do it alot
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> wait
<asac> pitti had a script
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/
<asac> makechroot
<asac> i guess
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> looking
<asac> it does mounting /dev at al
<asac> for you
<asac> automatically
<asac> take care that it mounts your home as well :)
<asac> so don't remove chroot without taking care of that
<asac> ... acutally when i lost my home it was because of that script ;)
* gnomefreak managed to lose home without the script lol
<asac> hehe
<asac> is it NET||abuse who bugged you?
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> he appears to have problems with his wifi card
<gnomefreak> talmid was the one
<asac> ah ... i better exit that channel again ... its just sad to see people that don't get an answer :/
<gnomefreak> NEt||.. always has issues with his wifi
<asac> maybe it was never resolved ;)
<gnomefreak> maybe
<asac> poor bastard
* gnomefreak doesnt do wifi. my laptop i use wifi card plugin and go no config needed
<asac> what chipset has your card?
<asac> i have to get one as well as my laptop wifi ship is completely broken
<gnomefreak> dont know its a dlink wna 2330
<gnomefreak> it was cheap like 20 USD
* gnomefreak wonders if they fixed debootstrap for sid yet
<gnomefreak> ok im thinking the 19th
<gnomefreak> since july 3rd is close to a US  holiday
<gnomefreak> screw it lets do the 26th at 1800 << asac ok date and time for meeting for you?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: Admiral_Chicago AlexLatchford ^^^
<gnomefreak> asac: i also need a list of the type of skills for memebers. example bug traigers, forum posters, ect...
<gnomefreak> ill be posting a forum post (maybe get it stickied) about the team the archives for testing and request for skilled users (unskilled if willing to learn)
<tsurc> does any one know how I can get openoffice docs to open in a browser window. Oppenoffice has a firefox plugin but ubuntu doesn't seem to ship it.
<gnomefreak> tsurc: link to the plugin please
<gnomefreak> tsurc: and i guess it would depend on what your opening if it will open in firefox
<IdleOne> tsurc, gnomefreak is the one you want to talk to :)
* gnomefreak would push it off to asac but lets see what info you have on it. it may need to be packaged by OO.o devels anyway since the way he said it its an OO.o plugin
<gnomefreak> what license is it
<tsurc> apparently so I'm told debian ship it. the plugin's called libnpsoplugin.so
<tsurc> not sure, it part of the openoffice. but as I said the ubuntu openoffice doesn't have it in
<tsurc> *not sure which license
<gnomefreak> are you sure thats the plugin name?
* gnomefreak hasnt seen a plugin end with .so
<gnomefreak> tsurc: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libnpsoplugin.so&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<asac> gnomefreak: if you can draft a post ... i can post it ... i have now the Developers "emblems" in forums
<asac> and heno told me that this would attract loads of people :)
<asac> of course i am unsure ;)
<gnomefreak> i have forum mods that can sticky it
<asac> gnomefreak: i guess the idea is you send it to mailing lists ... and i forward to forum ... in that way you get credits ;)
<gnomefreak> i just need to think of what to say
<asac> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: lets work on it a bit later ... i have to get something done atm
<asac> e.g. 1h
<gnomefreak> asac: i have alot to get done but ill be in and out all day mostly in
<tsurc> gnomefreak: this might shed some light http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=409514&
<gnomefreak> tsurc: if a debian package i need the link there.
<gnomefreak> tsurc: you did notice its for windows right?
<tsurc> gnomefreak: yep.... look down the bottom of that page though...
<gnomefreak> tsurc: not help ful
<gnomefreak> at all
<gnomefreak> i need link to plugin link to debian if they package it (doesnt say anything there about it) but the homepage for plugin for linux is the main thing i need.
<gnomefreak> this post in mozillazine is pretty much useless
<gnomefreak> asac: have you heard of this plugin?
<tsurc> hey I know..... that why I asked here if any one knew about a pluggin. There is one for windows that works (I've used it) and using that mozillazine page it appears there is one for linux... apparently.. but not in ubuntu.
<asac> would like to look into it ... iff its free software
<asac> otherwise we cannot care
<asac> tsurc: can you figure out where this plugin is distributed from?
<asac> that would help a lot
<tsurc> asac: I'll try.. either way though would you let me know any info you find. even if its non-free I'd still like to know more info.
<asac> i won't search for it :)
<asac> i rely on others bringing info to me :)
<asac> so i can evaluate in depth those that look good :)
<tsurc> ok then thanks anyway
<asac> np
<tsurc> asac: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/mozilla-openoffice.org
<asac> tsurc: ok its build from within ooo
<gnomefreak> i would say file a wishlist bug and let OO.o guys play with it. i guess we are not merging OO.o from debian since we dont have it
<asac> yes ... wishlist for ooo
<asac> ok break
<gnomefreak> break also. tsurc can you file a bug against openoffice.org and give them what you would like included what it does some info on it and the link above than post the link to the bug in here ill mark it as wishlist and that way i can keep track of the status
<tsurc> gnomefreak: hows the best way to file it? its not something I've done before
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> tsurc: go there and it will help you through it just make sure you add the stuff above to it.
<tsurc> I.E. do I file it under ubuntu (Home>Ubuntu -> Bugs) or do I search for openoffice or firefox/mozilla package and file it there?
<gnomefreak> tsurc: giv eme a few minutes ill file it you add info after that
<tsurc> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> tsurc: ok just add the rest of the info needed that i stated above to this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/119103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119103 in openoffice.org "there is a plugin for OO.o that allows you to open stuff in firefox can we add this feature please" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> ok going back to what i was doing.
<tsurc> just found this too, It doesn't look like anythings been done about it either. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mozilla-openoffice.org
<asac> tsurc: yes
<asac> http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/openoffice.org.html
<asac> tsurc: there is no package in testing nor stable
<asac> something is wrong with that package
<asac> maybe it was too broken to ship
<asac> or it wsa not build by default?
<tsurc> ok, so where is the best place to find out. I'll be guessing the package maintainer of openoffice upstream.. right?
<gnomefreak> for some reason im thinking doko is upstream as well as ubuntu (thought he was DD also but not sure)
<asac> for what?
<gnomefreak> OO.o
<asac> he is DD
<asac> but main maintainer is rene for ooo
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> is it possible to download a complete youtube video (so i can watch offline?)
<gnomefreak> me wonders if the .deb found https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/breezy/i386/mozilla-openoffice.org/1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4 still works
<asac> na
<asac> no way
<asac> maybe you could respin the sources of that version (if you are lucky)
<gnomefreak> asac: should beable to. look to the right under the picture it should have a download link no?
<gnomefreak> asac: too many patch fixing in that im sure
<asac> be able yes ... but reasonable ...no
* gnomefreak needs to get better at patching but that is overboard
<asac> hehe
<asac> gnomefreak: patching is not the problem
<asac> you need some basic understanding how to read the code
<gnomefreak> looking at youtube its beena  while since i was there
<asac> otherwise you will always end up not knowin what you are doing
<asac> at least if a merge for instance is not trivial
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> i dont see download link anymore
<gnomefreak> :(
<asac> yeah
* gnomefreak be back later
<asac> really unfortunate for what i try to do now :(
<gnomefreak> there is a way im sure just not sure how
<gnomefreak> you found tbird 2.0.0.4 rc?
<asac> yeah was released today
<asac> its uploaded already
<asac> will appear when tribe-1 is out
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw it
<asac> so tribe testers will get it :)
<asac> i will push bzr
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> ok should be avail. in a few
<asac> you ever found out why sync took so long the other day?
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<gnomefreak> Lp never answered me
<gnomefreak> I will grab it after lunch sometime
<asac> cool
<asac> we should update feisty as well
<gnomefreak> i was gonna try it tonight
<gnomefreak> it still hasnt been updated/synced in LP yet
* gnomefreak gone while edgy and dapper chroots build
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats wierd
<asac> i can play youtube video even without ffmpeg gstream plugin installed
<asac> that can't be right
<gnomefreak> asac: youtube == flash
<gnomefreak> thats all you should need
<gnomefreak> but you are on 64 so not sure
<gnomefreak> ok gone for real this time
<asac> thats plain crazy
<asac> gnomefreak: yes :)
<asac> i know about that fact
<asac> i am working on gnash :)
<asac> and gnash should need codecs to play those files
<gnomefreak> yuck
<asac> but it doesn't :)
<asac> i can plays without ffmpeg libs
<asac> the idea is to use gstreamer as backend
<asac> and then install ffmpeg codecs on demand
<hjmf> downloading and building debug build :)
<hjmf> gnomefreak:  26th at 1800 july? june?
<hjmf> both are ok for me
<asac> hjmf: you can use the CVS instructions as well :)
<asac> instead of downloading source tarball
<asac> for triage it probably makes most sense to pull MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH
<asac> yeah i finaly can get to get code section i want to work on :)
<asac> in gnash ;)
<hjmf> asac: yes, I'm following your instructions at the wiki :)
<asac> let me know if something doesn't work
<asac> i just typed from out of my head :)
<hjmf> asac: configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required
<hjmf> fixing
<hjmf> well, indeed it was already:
<hjmf> mk_add_options MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser
<hjmf> ac_add_options --enable-application=browser
<hjmf> never mind, noticed what failed
<hjmf> :)
<asac> hjmf: you can add MOZ_CO_PROJECT to .mozconfig ... or pass at command line
<asac> like what i documented
<asac> and at top of the .mozconfig we include a default mozconfig for application "browser"
<hjmf> asac: yes, already noticed, just my fault :P
<asac> of course :-P
<hjmf> right :)
<asac> anyone ever has seen the "auto-codec-install" feature working in totem?
<asac> e.g. you don't have a codec installed ... open a video and you are getting an installation dialog or something?
<asac> e.g. to install gstreamer-plugins-ugly for instance :)
<hjmf> I don't use totem, but I remember something like that showing up when we tried the apple video issue. A popup menu letting you to choose which gstreamer wanted to use
<hjmf> in that time I had the one from ubuntu and another built myself with ipod stuff enabled
<hjmf> acc or aac codecs
<asac> hmm
<asac> interesting ... can you make a screenshot? my totem doesn't start here atm :-P
<hjmf> will try
<asac> nothing to hurry ... but since i want to add that feature to gnash ... it would be helpful if could at least see it once somewhere :)
<asac> unless it just works now :)
<asac> wow
<asac> it just works :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> how smart i am ;)
<asac> actually it doesn't work perfectly, yet ... but i would like to see the screenshot before I invest the time to make it work perfectly.
<hjmf> asac: got the screenshots
<asac> cool ... unfortunately the package could not be found ;)
<asac> but that is a different thing!!
<hjmf> any place to post them so you can view them
<hjmf> maybe I email you?
<asac> hjmf: dunno
<asac> there are image hosting services
<asac> if you don't have a mirror
<asac> mail is ok as well :)
<asac> imageshack.us
<asac> ?
<asac> http://www.imageshack.us/
<asac> its like pastebin  for images ;)
<asac> too bad that sudo doesn't work in chroot
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^ ... you got it working, right?
<hjmf> asac: http://img468.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazognomecodecinsfx3.png
<hjmf> asac: http://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazoaadiryquitarard2.png
<asac> ah nvm
<asac> i have no password set :)
<asac> hjmf:
<asac> thx
<hjmf> yw
<asac> what happens next?
<asac> ah wait ;)
<asac> 2nd image not yet loadewd
<hjmf> it's quite slow :/
<asac> yeah
<asac> damn
<asac> i wanna see ;)
<asac> the second
<asac> ah ok
<asac> hjmf: is that a standalong windo
<asac> w
<asac> or is the dialog embedded in totem?
<asac> i just wonder because the "missing codec" api allows to set an Xid of the window that invokes it
<asac> and api claims:
<asac> "This function is for X11-based applications (such as most Gtk/Qt applications on linux/unix) only. You can use it to tell the external the XID of your main application window, so the installer can make its own window transient to your application windonw during the installation.
<asac> "!
<asac> hjmf: ^^^ do you see something like that?
<hjmf> totem http://movies.apple.com/movies/us/apple/getamac/apple-getamac-genius_480x376.mov
<hjmf> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, framed=(boolean)true, rate=(int)44100, channels=(int)2
<hjmf> ** Message: Missing plugin: gstreamer.net|0.10|totem|Decodificador MPEG-4 AAC|decoder-audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, framed=(boolean)true (Decodificador MPEG-4 AAC)
<hjmf> asac: ^^^
<asac> he? ... so it doesn't work for you?
<hjmf> yes it works, just showing how it works
<hjmf> then the search for codec window starts
<asac> ah ... is the installer window transient with totem
<asac> or just an independent window?
<hjmf> independent
<hjmf> you can close totem and the window remains open
<hjmf> proccess: /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gnome-codec-install --transient-fo...
<hjmf> hjmf      6886  0.1  1.6  60072 16896 pts/3    S    18:20   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gnome-codec-install --transient-for=65011716 gstreamer.net|0.10|totem|Decodificador MPEG-4 AAC|decoder-audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, framed=(boolean)true
<hjmf> asac: ^^^
<asac> ah ok
<hjmf> asac: I insist copy and paste in vnc is a hell :(
<hjmf> :)
<asac> maybe gnome-app-install is not capable to squeeze itself into a Xid :)
<asac> hjmf: why do you use vnc?
<asac> chroot?
<hjmf> no, the irc client is in my head-less debian server
<hjmf> to be up 24/7
<asac> ah
<asac> right
<hjmf> I know I can launch it from my desktop
<asac> i use irssi in screen :)
<asac> that works pretty well
<hjmf> actually I'm using xchat
<asac> yeah ... otherwise you wouldn't need vnc ;)
<hjmf> but maybe it is worth a try
<hjmf> yea
<asac> i switched from GUI clients because of that
<hjmf> h
<asac> and my gateway is a low-end computer
<asac> 10 years old
<hjmf> mine too
<asac> so i don't want to use it for something else like mail server , screen server
<asac> maybe webserver
<hjmf> 1996 166Mhz
<asac> and firewall
<asac> oh
<asac> mine is better :)
<asac> 350
<asac> ;)
<hjmf> oooh!
<hjmf> :;)
<asac> but i think it must have been the same year somehow
<asac> maybe 1997?
<asac> i dunno
<asac> its always running ... never had a failure
<asac> no disk crash ... nothing
<hjmf> mine is a siemens from that date and never failed me :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> mine as well ;)
<asac> siemens Xpert
<asac> ;)
<asac> or something like that
<asac> what a coincident :)
<asac> @schedule Berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 07 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 12 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team | 13 Jun 14:00: Edubuntu | 14 Jun 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 16 Jun 19:00: Xubuntu Developers | 19 Jun 21:00: Technical Board
<hjmf> same here
<asac> i hate meetings at that time
<asac> its just unreasonable
<hjmf> that time is our dinner time in spain, dunno in germany
<hjmf> not that bad
<hjmf> :)
<asac> yeah ... its time for anything ... but please not work :)
<hjmf> lol
<asac> work would even be fine ... but meeting ;)
<asac> hjmf: what happens if you install that plugin?
<asac> i mean does the video automatically resume?
<asac> or do you need to restart manually?
<hjmf> didnt try...
<hjmf> asac: the video resumes
<hjmf> quite fluent
<hjmf> cool: build finished, starting new firefox...
<hjmf> BonEcho/2.0.0.5pre
<hjmf> quite verbose output :)
<asac> yeah .... thats the idea for gnash as well
<asac> lets see how easy i can hack this
<asac> without extending everything
<hjmf> asac: I'm off for a while
<hjmf> have fun
<asac> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: the 19th works for me. i probably wouldn't be in town the 3rd. afaik, i'm traveling that day
<asac> jau ... works like a charm i would say
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/gnash_missing_codec_v0001-filtered.patch
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there JenFraggle
<gnomefreak> asac:  sudo works in all my chroots (ubuntu ones
<gnomefreak> )_
<asac> yeah i fixed it :)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> i never gave my user a passwd
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> btw, meeting atm ;)
<gnomefreak> what is last build thunbird in my repo?
<gnomefreak> asac: ah yes i didnt see that
<asac> no idea ... in which repo?
<gnomefreak> MT feisty
<asac> i pushed to bzr .4~rc1-0ubuntu1
<asac> you can bake a mt release out of it
<gnomefreak> i need to figure out version to use
<asac> we could wait for final release as well though
<asac> your decision
<asac> -0ubuntu0.mt1
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.0-0ubuntu3~.mt1
<asac> yeah ... new one is current bzr version ... but change packag revision like above
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.4~rc1-0ubuntu1.mt1?
<gnomefreak> that wont work
<asac> n look above :)
<asac> 2.0.0.4~rc1-0ubuntu0.mt1
<gnomefreak> ah 2.0.0.4-0ubuntu0.mt
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> with rc
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok grabbing source will build a little later tonight
<asac> fine gnomefreak you can use the orig.tar.gz from gutsy if you want
<asac> or as usual :)
<asac> but then you should use a different upstream version:
<gnomefreak> oh i didnt think of that
<asac> 2.0.0.4~rc1~mt-0ubuntu0.mt1
<asac> unless you orig.tar.gz ball has an exact md5sum match
<gnomefreak> eh its almost done
<asac> just take care tat you eithe rchange tarball version or have the same md5sum :)
<gnomefreak> thought update-orig created right version of orig.tar?
<asac> done
<gnomefreak> meeting?
<asac> gnomefreak: problem is that you need the same tarball
<asac> or a version lower than the gutsy one
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> it doesn't matter what update-orig creates
<gnomefreak> do you have md5 of yours?
<asac> no :)
<asac> they are in launchpad
<gnomefreak> they are?
<asac> i guess chances are low
<asac> that they will match
<gnomefreak> than i will have to grab one from LP
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8010039/thunderbird_2.0.0.4%7Erc1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<asac> there should be md5
<asac> in the .dsc
<gnomefreak> neither for the source tar
<gnomefreak> the orig.tar and diff md5s
<asac> yes
<asac> the orig.tar is what matters
<asac> gnomefreak: at best just use the one in gutsy
<asac> everything else is just wasted efford
<asac> if you have prepared your source tree
<asac> you just need to put the orig.tar.gz next to it
<asac> should work
<gnomefreak> i have the source there
<gnomefreak> problem
<gnomefreak> cant get source from gutsy.
<gnomefreak> doing dist-upgrade to make sure
<gnomefreak> ha i found dsource incase it didnt get pushed
<gnomefreak> i have 29 updates so something did
<gnomefreak> ummmmmm im so lost
<gnomefreak> etch is processing iceape 1.0.9
<gnomefreak> 1.1.2 is latest.
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 118696 maybe due to ati driver can you look at it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118696 in firefox "Return from fullscreen disables minimize, maximize and window close buttons." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118696
<gnomefreak> asac: also how do i get from http://svn.debian.org/ to the iceape part of svn
<asac> pkg-mozilla
<asac> then find your way down the tree
<asac> don't we have a bzr import for that ?
<gnomefreak> ok ty that was the one i neededd
<gnomefreak> asac: i think we dropped that
<asac> we dropped what?
<asac> the bzr tree?
<gnomefreak> when we first started building iceape we used debian dir from svn but we stopped that once branch was made
<gnomefreak> he hasnt built it anyway
<asac> actually we tried to keep the sftp://asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/iceape/debian-1.1.x/
<gnomefreak> he just finished 1.0.9
<asac> as a sync from sftp://asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/iceape/debian-1.1.x/
<asac> gnomefreak: 1.0.9 was a security update
<asac> for etch
<gnomefreak> yes i know
<asac> the unstable version should be ahead
<asac> did you do anything to the debian-1.1.x ?
<gnomefreak> 1.0.9 was like firefox 1.5.0.12
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> ok ... let me sync it
<asac> you have to merge from there to your tree then
<gnomefreak> my tree is more up to date iircv
<gnomefreak> -v
<asac> gnomefreak: more up to date ... like: you have your own changes
<asac> that is totally valid
<asac> but still it should be derived from debian-1.1.x tree
<asac> which eases the pain to merge new changes done by debien in your tree
<gnomefreak> how do i merge it than
<asac> ok debian-1.1.x is up to date
<asac> gnomefreak: you should have initially pulled from that branch
<asac> then you just need to run bzr merge
<gnomefreak> i pull from my branch
<asac> it doesn't matter
<asac> usually you don't need to pull from your branch
<gnomefreak> the debian branch screwed me up last time with bzr why would i want to go through that again
<asac> because you have all the changes on your disk already
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> just merge regularaly from the debian-1.1.x brnahc
<asac> you will figure out how
<gnomefreak> so once i grab my branch merge using debian branch
<gnomefreak>  locally
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> and if there are changes ... and you merged them
<asac> push to your branch
<gnomefreak> dopnt merge my branch and debian branch
<asac> then never pull from your branch again
<asac> because there is no need to
<asac> right?
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> well i have to
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> since i dont have it atm
<asac> no you don't need to
<asac> yeah
<asac> but in general you don't need to
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> because your branch in lp ... is your local branch published ;)
<gnomefreak> bzr merge debian1.1.x....
<asac> by coincident it works as a backup :)
<gnomefreak> i see
<asac> bzr merge http://..../debian-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: actually the merge should not bring anything new to you (unless you didn't merge for a long time)
<gnomefreak> i think i have all those changes
<gnomefreak> im gonna berge it anyway
<gnomefreak> merge
<asac> gnomefreak: its good to try a merge
<asac> just to see that your branch is up to date
<gnomefreak> and just add my changes to it and once i get it built ill push to my branch as update
* gnomefreak waiting for bzr and freinds to install so i can merge
<gnomefreak> nothing much i can do until mike finishes 1.1.2
<gnomefreak> since its not playing nice
<gnomefreak> asac: did you happen to not commit all changes?
<gnomefreak> i cant merge from it
<asac> what is the problem?
<gnomefreak> that was my fault
<gnomefreak> i backed up my debian dir and didnt move it
<gnomefreak> makes adding my changes back easier :)
<gnomefreak> and yes my branch is up to date
<asac> gnomefreak: that makes no sense ... you have a branch to keep your changes
<asac> e.g. in future ... no need to backup changes
<asac> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: did you start your branch from scratch?
<gnomefreak> asac: doesnt merging from debian1.1.x overwrite my debian dir?
<asac> if you started from scratch without branching from debian-1.1.x at the beginning then you are lost
<asac> no
<asac> why should it
<asac> if your changes are committed
<asac> you merge in new changes
<asac> but yours are still there
<gnomefreak> because my changes are not in debian1.1.x
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: thats why you have your private branch
<asac> e.g. you carry changes that are not in debian-1.1.x
<asac> but debian-1.1.x is your base :)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> oh you dont have bean count and i still do
<asac> in forums?
<asac> yeah ... i am "developer" :-P
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> the idea is to hide that developers don't post much in there i guess :)
<gnomefreak> possibly
<asac> night!
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> gnomefreak: i am back for a few seconds :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> what kind of tasks did you have in mind for the forum announcement?
<gnomefreak> here i got something for you from #ubuntu
<asac> i added a bug for a master bug maintainer
<asac> if you have other ideas ... feel free to add them as bugs
<gnomefreak> 18:20 <        rbs-tito > misfit: Firefox should download and install Flash  automatically
<asac> yeah ... rejected
<asac> its not our problem :)
<gnomefreak> i would like to get people to join with some knowledge in areas
<asac> actually it will improve :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... we need to define those areas
<gnomefreak> bugs #1
<asac> which i started with the "master bug maintainer" ... which is definitly not a beginner job
<asac> at best we would end up with areas where we can have multiple people that are beginners and don't have time to do 24/7 service :)
<gnomefreak> coding and iirc that is what your bug is about
<asac> its not about coding :)
<asac> my specs are about coding
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> my bug is about taking care for master bugs ... e.g. that they are really processed
<asac> , maybe even rejected
<asac> so that our master bug lists stays managable
<gnomefreak> good idea
<asac> ... and eactually do upstream communication on them ... it requires a good understanding though
<gnomefreak> we need beginner bug traigers as well as advanced
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... lets find well defined tasks for beginners
<asac> as those will be more easy to attract i guess :)
<gnomefreak> to start with unconfirmed untraiged
<gnomefreak> if i get done helping a freind on sat. i will get to bugs. im only gonna have win pc and feisty laptop
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah :) thats good ... actually on the long run i would like to push more initial triaging to QA team
<gnomefreak> we can use people for falsh extentions ect...
<asac> gnomefreak: do we have other tasks?
<asac> gnomefreak: personally i think we need a reliable QA team
<gnomefreak> flash even. daniel is gonna be gone for a year or so traveling
<asac> e.g. 10 testers that will test dapper security releases before we send it out
<asac> daniel?
<gnomefreak> we have no QA team really
<gnomefreak> crimsun
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> he was main flash guy as i understood it
<asac> gnomefreak: question is: do we want our own QA team(s)
<Admiral_Chicago> daniel chen..
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-08
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... now gnash is the future ... which i do :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i think it would be a good idea. only problem is the bugsquad wont like that a bit
<asac> bugsquad is pretty unorganised
<asac> i mean ... i really would love to see them contribute to our initial triaging
<gnomefreak> yeah well im not happy with some of them for all kinds of reasons
<asac> actually i hope that on the long run they can do most of the basic triage
<asac> gnomefreak: what is the problem with bugsquad in your opinion?
<gnomefreak> this weekend i will look at wishlists and make a list if your not here for you to ack or reject if i feel they get a chance
<asac> i mean we see little contribution from them on mozilla packages
<asac> ... even less if you just count the contributions that make sense somehow
<asac> why is it that way?
<asac> is it because we assign bugs to mozilla-bugs?
<gnomefreak> asac: well the people that triage our bugs in past not knowing not caring, one of the heads not pushing iceape because IT WILL bring in more bugs. that IMHO is not an open mind just no more bugs is best and i feel that it will add to him/them rejecting mozilla bugs just because theres too many
<asac> bugsquad is not responsible for iceape non-push
<gnomefreak> the lack of docs pointing to us (unless that has changed recently)
<asac> i will raise the iceape issue
<gnomefreak> asac: seb is and he is head of bugsquad not
<gnomefreak> now
<asac> its getting ridiculous ... i mean the debian NEW queue has more momentum then our
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: what do you mean docs?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: the bugsquad docs not poiinting to our pages on how to triage
<asac> gnomefreak: i agree on the docs
<gnomefreak> i havent looked recently so if it has changed than kill that comment
<Admiral_Chicago> oh yea we can change that, that is something I can talk to Daniel about
<asac> that might be improvable ... however i doubt that existing bugsquad members read the docs regulary ... searching for updates
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i had added our page to one of thiers before and it was taken down
<asac> how can we reach bugsquad? is there a dedicated mailing list?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: sec, i'll get the link
<gnomefreak> yeah ill get it for you
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com
<asac> good ... is that the list where all bugs are going?
<asac> i guess noone is subscribed to that :)
<gnomefreak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad-announce
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: that is bugs i think
<gnomefreak> it says high volume near it
<asac> no messages posted to -announce
<asac> hmmm ... not much activity on that list
<gnomefreak> it looks new
<asac> are bugsquad members automatically subscribed?
<gnomefreak> i dont even remember it
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> gnomefreak: no i mean the ubuntu-bugsquad list even
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: that foes to the whole bugsquad
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: no
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: hmmm ... so we cannot reach them through that list ;)
<gnomefreak> the one Admiral_Chicago gave you was the comment one
<gnomefreak> not sure wha tthe new one is for
<asac> maybe going through current bugsquad wiki documentation and analyzing if we can at least improve our presence there is the only thing we can do for now
<Admiral_Chicago> we could but it wouldn't give you all of them. it'll give you the ones that care enough to sign up (likely the most active ones)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ok ... so maybe announcing there might be effective
<gnomefreak> pretty much pm the heads if you need them
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i think so
<gnomefreak> daneil and seb should be gone tonight already
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: at the very least, we can get a great deal of discussion going about what we need
<asac> seb is on holiday
<gnomefreak> thats right
<gnomefreak> all week?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm off to meet up for some hacking. be back around 3 UTC i think
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: so you say we should just start discussion by asking how we can better work together?
* gnomefreak asks
<asac> gnomefreak: i mean through ML
<gnomefreak> its the bugsquad list he gav eyou
<asac> if anyone posts to bugsquad about that ... please CC me :)
<asac> yea
<asac> h
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: yes. come out directly and ask what we want but ask for concenses...
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl.
<asac> ok ... i am out for today
<gnomefreak> k night
<gnomefreak> tbird is still building
<asac> thanks
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> repo is going down sometime tonight. i dont forsee me uploading it all tonight
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: can you email me davids email address i will write up email tomorrow. asac i started on the forums post but im not happy with it (its late) i will post it somewhere tomorrow if you remind me and we can work on the rest of it. anyone interested in being a team contact let me know. people will ping you email you about membership or just with questions (mainly from forums users) i need one or 2 other people i have m
<gnomefreak> im gone for tonight its already 11 pm
<gnomefreak> repo is back up with new tbird 2.0.0.4 rc1
<hjmf> morning!
<hjmf> asac: bug 116421
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116421 in firefox "firefox shell breaks "profile" option" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116421
<hjmf> shame on me! I had that day my eyes bloated :(
<hjmf> I've tested the solution posted and works
* hjmf is bumping my head on the wall
* hjmf is out during the morning
<asac> morning
<asac> hjmf: isn't bug 116421 fixed or what? (sorry, still not yet at 100%) :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116421 in firefox "firefox shell breaks "profile" option" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116421
<Admiral_Chicago> morning asac
<Admiral_Chicago> my machine is dragging its feet moving a very large folder...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: morning :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: though I think its still night where you are :)
<asac> @now chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: June 08 2007, 02:10:39 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 4 days
<asac> oh ... its not even bedtime :)
<Admiral_Chicago> nah...
<Admiral_Chicago> early still
<asac> right
* Admiral_Chicago loves bugwork...
<Admiral_Chicago> great, I learned something new about bughelper, should make bugxml -a work for our purposes...
* Admiral_Chicago goes to bed for real this time
<asac_> Admiral_Chicago: night!
<Admiral_Chicago> have fun without me...
<asac> hjmf: how many gtk_style_realize crashes have we seen for feisty (post release)?
<asac> hjmf: if they are close to zero I would like to push the totem fix into edgy as well
<DarkMageZ> iirc, the totem plugin isn't the only plugin which causes firefox to trip out at that point. there are probably a lot of random plugins and bug reports due to it. tho yes, pushing the totem fix into edgy would help those few users still using edgy.
<DarkMageZ> totem workaround*
<DarkMageZ> with my small sample of the 5 latest duplicates. 1 was feisty, 4 was edgy.
<asac> Bug 119269
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119269 in firefox "i can print from firefox, but it's empty paper out." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119269
<asac> can someone figure out what the reporter wants?
<asac> DarkMageZ: it causes most crashes for us
<asac> DarkMageZ: you have the recent feisty dupe?
<DarkMageZ> i'll refind it
<DarkMageZ> with 1 error in counting against feisty :s
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: email sent lets see what happens
<gnomefreak> asac: asking what the hell do you want mr/mrs reporter a bit too forward ;)
<gnomefreak> i got it :)
<gnomefreak> done
<asac> gnomefreak: thx
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses?highlight=%28mozilla%29   <<< pretty helpful :)
<gnomefreak> its early and i slept like shit
<gnomefreak> send david an email to see whats up so lets see if i get reply. if we dont hear from him in next month we may need the CC to change ML access and stuff over :(
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: firefox-trunk working ok for you now?
<DarkMageZ> i'm running a hacked up 70601
<DarkMageZ> cvs june 01 *
<DarkMageZ> reloading repositories now
<asac> gnomefreak: there has been some issue with david ... we can chat about that in private
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<DarkMageZ> new version applies
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have a jabber id?
<asac> gnomefreak: so we can use gpg discussion for "private" things?
<asac> gpg encryption i mean ;)
<gnomefreak> speaking of hacked. i have a hacked version of the forum post for you to look over add fix so on.
<gnomefreak> asac: no jabber never did learn how to use it
<gnomefreak> asac: you can encrypt email if you like
<asac> gnomefreak: will do
* gnomefreak knows how to use email :)
<asac> remind me if you don't have a mail in a few hours
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: not important but when you get time please add change hack throw away and start over (if no good) it was a late night thing i wanted to get started on since i was up :(   http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/550115 if you can post changed version incase i have other ideas in the next few days or after you get to it.
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe ad an url where people can get bugs/blueprints for which we offer mentoring
<gnomefreak> i dont know what we offer in the way of mentoring. maybe we should have a wiki for mentoring with the urls on how to get it for each thing we offer it on and it can be added to the we need people...... part of the post
<gnomefreak> i know Admiral_Chicago is offering it for bughelper we need someone to offer it for bug triage (atleast IMO) I can offer mentoring on anything we need for the most part (depending on what it is)
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you around?
<AlexLatchford> just got back.. yes
<AlexLatchford> (literally just sat down)
<gnomefreak> if its cool with asac we can go ahead with the testing team set up
<AlexLatchford> nice
<asac> gnomefreak: you should be able to get a list of mentored bugs that are marked beneficial for mozillateam
<asac> there should be a bunch already
<asac> gnomefreak: i mean there should be a single url to get those bugs (though not sure)
<gnomefreak> if you want to do it feel free or i can its up to you. asa_c and i are the only uploaders to it (would like to keep it that way)
<gnomefreak> asac: there should be is what i was hoping for
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+mentoring
<gnomefreak> ill see what i can find
<gnomefreak> oh ty
<asac> that url should be fine
<asac> to include in the mail
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> actually I would like to post it to forums (e.g. like "this is what gnomefreak announced on the mailing lists) ... so if you are done with drafting let me know
<asac> i will read through this and maybe post some more bugs for mentoring before we post
<asac> gnomefreak: of course if you want to post to forums on your own ... i am fine as well :)
<gnomefreak> that is fine im more concered about getting everything in it to be sane since it will be stickied
<asac> yes
<asac> right
<asac> so ... i will seriously review your text later today
<gnomefreak> a changed the conttacts page so i may use that instead of names
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: how kept up is your edgy repo? is this something i should work on (setting edgy one up for trunk and tbird mainly)
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... lets not support egdy for now
<asac> unless we get loads of requests
<gnomefreak> should we remove it from preview archive wiki?
<asac> i think so ... yes
<gnomefreak> wait and see what people say about edgy packages (not sure if anyone is using it. it was just us at one time
<asac> unless someone really cares
<gnomefreak> lets remove it and see what responces we get from this.
<asac> :)
<asac> exactly
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: are going to set up team or do you want me to do it?
<AlexLatchford> erm.. Can you set it up if possible
<AlexLatchford> I am still in the middle of exams, will be finished in about 2 weeks though
<AlexLatchford> so I can take over if you wish then..?
<gnomefreak> thats fine i can do it
<gnomefreak> i can add you as admin. ill set it up today sometime
<asac> a new team?
<gnomefreak> testing team
<asac> ah
<asac> do we really need a formal team for that?
<asac> (though i see the benefit of having a list of people that contribute)
<gnomefreak> if we have it than we can get a ML for bugs on our repos
<gnomefreak> and a better, more organized way of testing and setting up a testing base
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please ping heno about that?
<asac> gnomefreak: he is currently working on making the QA team more effective
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe we can find ways to interface with them
<gnomefreak> heno about what? our unofficial bugs?
<asac> our preview archive ... QA on preview packages et al.
<gnomefreak> part of the bugsquad qa team?
<asac> hmmm ... i will think a bit, ok? lets talk after lunch (a bit exteded today)
* gnomefreak not sure i like that as people that dont know will close the bugs and we may never see them
<gnomefreak> asac: thats fine :)
<asac> ok lunch
<gnomefreak> have a good lunch
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: me and asac will discuss this, if we can find a way to intergrate a way to track testing and bug reporting for it im happy with having it as a part of the mozilla team but lets see what happens
<AlexLatchford> cool cool
* gnomefreak was thinking maybe making a private section on LP for our bugs (testing repos) but im not sure that is possible so we will talk about it
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while i have to be somewhere soon.
<hjmf> <asac> hjmf: how many gtk_style_realize crashes have we seen for feisty (post release)?
<hjmf> none that I remember
<hjmf> among all the dups of gtk_style there are very few from feisty and all quite old
<hjmf> asac: ^^^
<hjmf> I'm off
<asac> 11:32 < DarkMageZ> with my small sample of the 5 latest duplicates. 1 was feisty, 4 was edgy.
<asac> hjmf: ^^^
<DarkMageZ> with 1 miscount against feisty
<asac> what do you mean by "miscount" ?
<asac> so we have 0 feisty?
<hjmf> asac just look at the dups, I title them [RELEASE]  firefox crash
<asac> hjmf: yep
<hjmf> from some time ago
<hjmf> not more than 10 are [FEISTY]  or [apport] 
<hjmf> asac: I'm really off now :)
<asac> hjmf: yes thanks!!
<JakubLe> hi, asac - this is jakub from allpeers
<asac> hi JakubLe
<asac> welcome
<asac> JakubLe: does your extension have native extensions?
<asac> aeh native components :)
<JakubLe> asac: yes, our extension contains a lot of C++ compiled code
<JakubLe> as far as our experience reaches, the crash can occur due to incompatibility with some of the library installed probably?
<asac> ABI compatibility due different libs and gcc is the most likely cause
<asac> s/compatibility/incompatibility/
<asac> JakubLe: point is if your code is licensed unter a free license then we would be happy to package it ... which will resolve these problems and bring your extensions to all architectures we have
<asac> otherwise we would need to work somthing out
<asac> e.g. a way that you can distribute your "compatible" extension
<JakubLe> we should discover the cause of the crashes - our extension have some logging ability - logs are placed in profile directory of mozilla - would it be possible to send us logs from some crashed instance? ...
<asac> JakubLe: no ... we only get crash files ... so we basically just can create backtraces
<asac> JakubLe: you can contribute to the bug and ask the reporters
<asac> maybe they still have the logs in their profile directory
<JakubLe> asac: thanks, I will ask them - we have also unstripped versions with symbols available to download - it would help very much to see the backtrace and exact causes of crashes
<asac> JakubLe: but as long as you are sure you build with our gcc and libstdc++ version its unlikely that its really a code issue
<asac> JakubLe: the backtraces are attached to the bug
<asac> and the duplicates
<asac> (on the right there is portlet where you can navigate to duplicate reports)
<asac> JakubLe: actually we have not yet enabled automatic crash report submission for gutsy ... i expect lots of crashes to come in (depending on how popular your extension is) once that is done (most likely in one or two weeks)
<asac> JakubLe: you can resymbolize our coredumps ... even though the users don't use a symbolized extension)
<asac> JakubLe: you can use apport-retrace command on ubuntu for that. Just be sure that gdb finds your symbols
<JakubLe> we store the symbol tables for the builds released, so we can put this together, I hope. We've had issues with listdc++ before. Due to various usage of version 5 and 6, we decided to build it on our own and it is contained in the extension
<asac> oh
<asac> ouch
<JakubLe> this can be probably the source of problems?
<asac> if you statically link libstdc++ you might run into problems because of gcc ABI difference i guess
<asac> your would run them even with dynamic linked libnstdc++ ... i just mean that its a different issue
<asac> though we can hope that gcc ABI did not break in recent history
<asac> I don't know how popular your extension is ... but if it was popular about 3 month ago we would have seen more crashes
<asac> so i guess its not really an ABI problem
<asac> what we see in the few duplicates we have
<JakubLe> We've made first public release last summer
<JakubLe> we have had 300000 downloads since that time (it is something around 40000 per month), however the vast majority are windows users
<asac> right
<asac> look at bug 85382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85382 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed - colorzilla - [@nsNativeComponentLoader::AutoRegisterComponent] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85382
<asac> thats an example of incompatible libstdc++
<asac> it has 29 duplicates
<asac> JakubLe: so at best you would subscribe to the allpeers bug and try to support reports on allpeer crashes (e.g. ask them to submit logs et al)
<asac> (i think you are already subscribed)
<asac> once we have auto-crash report submission on for gutsy we will see how hard allpeers crashes
<JakubLe> yes, I am subscribed - I will give the support for this and hope we can nail down the problem - I will handle the information to our linux-expert here
<asac> cool
<asac> do you link everything static?
<asac> or do you have some other libs you pull in from system?
<asac> JakubLe: actually it might be beneficial for your linux-expert to subscribe to all firefox bugs ... as we might miss allpeers related crashes
<asac> ... we try to merge them into our master bug ... but who knows
<JakubLe> yes, we use also system linux libraries
<asac> which ones?
<JakubLe> libz.so.1
<JakubLe> libxpcom.so
<JakubLe> libxpcom_core.so
<JakubLe> libplds4.so
<JakubLe> libplc4.so
<JakubLe> libnspr4.so
<JakubLe> libpthread.so.0
<JakubLe> libdl.so.2
<JakubLe> libmozjs.so
<JakubLe> libsmime3.so
<JakubLe> libssl3.so
<JakubLe> libnss3.so
<JakubLe> libsoftokn3.so
<JakubLe> libm.so.6
<JakubLe> libgcc_s.so.1
<JakubLe> libc.so.6
<asac> oh
<JakubLe> asac: sorry, for long list - it's the output from ldd on our .so library
<asac> no problem
<asac> you will run into problems
<asac> in gutsy
<asac> libnss3.so libnspr4.so don't exist anymore
<asac> they have no proper sonames for us
<JakubLe> I think these are linked from firefox directly?
<asac> JakubLe: yeah at best don't link against these and hope that the symbols are already resident
<asac> libnss3.so -> libnss3.so.0d
<asac> libnspr4.so -> libnspr4.so.0d
<asac> for us
<asac> JakubLe: i think it would be nice if your linux-expert could come in here :)
<asac> i would like to shake such issues out as early in the release cycle as possible
<JakubLe> OK, he'll conenct ;)
<asac> JakubLe: great ... but i will be out for weekend in a few. I will be here next week ... as usual :)
<asac> my timezone is @now Berlin
<asac> @now Berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: June 08 2007, 16:21:22 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 4 days
<asac> i am guaranteed to be here during business hours
<asac> in the evening ... mostly as well ... but in some lazy mode :)
<JakubLe> asac, micha1 is our linux guy
<asac> heya micha1
<asac> welcome
<micha1> hi asac
<asac> micha1: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86769
<asac> the last few lines
<asac> micha1: do you think you can setup a gutsy system somewhere so we can shake out issues as early in the release cycle as possible?
<asac> micha1: we just released our first milestone CD for gutsy
<asac> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-1/
<micha1> One my colleague just installs ubuntu onto his machine, so I'll tell him to install gutsy
<micha1> Just to clear, what the problem is, there will be no libnspr4.so and libnss3.so anymore?
<asac> yeah ... might not be a suitable for general production use (well if you are a developer it should be fine)
<asac> micha1: its named different ... with proper soname
<asac> libnss3.so -> libnss3.so.0d ... libnspr4.so -> libnspr4.so.0d
<micha1> Why you decided to rename it?
<asac> the symbols should be resident already ... so maybe you don't need to link explicitly
<micha1> I'm nopt sure, we can try this
<asac> micha1: so we can track binary compatibility? do proper transitions
<asac> its just a pita to ship things with no proper soname for distributors
<micha1> If it will work without linking to these libraries, then we'll do it. But if not, I think that easiest solution would be to link to them statically. But the extension would be huge :-/
<asac> you already link libstdc++ :)
<micha1> Yes :)
<micha1> I'm not sure, what all will be used, but the difference can be up to around 2MB
<asac> ok weekend
<gnomefreak> im back i think
<gnomefreak> did i miss anything fun?
<gnomefreak> asac: you told me to remind you about email if i didnt get it in a few hours
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, he left for sea
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> will be away the weekend i think
<gnomefreak> damn already
<bluekuja> yup
<gnomefreak> hmmmm im missing a channel
<bluekuja> huh?
<gnomefreak> im only in 19 channels i should be in 20 atleast
<gnomefreak> i found it
<gnomefreak> brb
<bluekuja> lol
<gnomefreak> connect got lost this morning and one of the channels are invite only and this nick is set to join not any of my others
<bluekuja> oh :D
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like i missed all the fun
<Admiral_Chicago> bug Bug 52670 fall in our court?
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: seems that someone got annoyed when I autoassinged all the unassigned thunderbird reports (w/o looking at them)
<hjmf> among which was bug 52670
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52670 in kde-systemsettings "Kubuntu setting default components don't affect gnome/gtk apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52670
<hjmf> thanks god, they rejected the thunderbird task
<hjmf> quite nasty people ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: yea Hobbsee got mad at them
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-09
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i seem to think bug 119051 is a very good issue to discuss
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119051 in firefox "backspace button does nothing in Firefox" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119051
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: apt-cache show mozilla-thunderbird shows the same information twice...is this an issue?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: did you say you mailed the bugsquad or david? I was not sure / don't remember.
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: david
<ubuntu_laptop> bug 50722
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50722 in glibc "Memory problems on pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50722
<ubuntu_laptop> bug 50722
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50722 in glibc "Memory problems on pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50722
<ubuntu_laptop> bug 114032
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114032 in glibc "valgrind finds "Invalid read of size 4" in dlopen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114032
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: http://pastebin.ca/553552 this is a list of all the crash files JenFraggle is building clue files for....
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: any idea of the meeting...
* gnomefreak doesn have claendar infront of me but around the 16th whatever that tuesday is is looking pretty good
<Admiral_Chicago> 19th?
<gnomefreak> is that the tues?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> since bug 67886 is fixed upstream, would we need a clue file for it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67886 in firefox "Firefox crash when a gnome theme is selected" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67886
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: are you around? I'm looking at bug 94021 and trying to find the right conditions to make a clue file
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94021 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [with munmap ()]  -- libflashplayer.so " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94021
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like pthread_mutex_lock and munmap keep coming up...plus lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 after munmap
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-10
<Admiral_Chicago> someone tagged a bunch of bugs as a duplicate of another one and they were all wrong
<gnomefreak> i dont doubt it
<Admiral_Chicago> all 9 of the duplicates. I had to remove the tags and close a bunch of them
<Admiral_Chicago> it was the same person too..
<gnomefreak> im pissed about it but cant do anything about it
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago, who?
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/~qense/ "Sense Hofstede"
<Admiral_Chicago> i just undid all of them and turns out the bug I was looking at now doesn't need a clue file
<Admiral_Chicago> since there are no duplicates and jen and I are building clue files for all bugs with 1+ duplicate
<Admiral_Chicago> actually Jen is, she has done almost of them. I'm reviewing her changes now..
<gnomefreak> that can be a good thing
<gnomefreak> shoot
<gnomefreak> im not on my daily pc (im on shitdows :(
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago, can you save the link to his LP page please and remember bug #'s for what he did. we need to give that info to asac
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry to hear that
<Admiral_Chicago> sure thing.
<gnomefreak> im working on a girlfreinds pc from mine and it sucks
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see.
<Admiral_Chicago> i won't have all the bug reports but i think i have 5(?)
<Admiral_Chicago> right, i've saved the information to my HDD
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago, do you have the main bug
<gnomefreak> the one that others were tagged against
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> let me have it please
<gnomefreak> ill comment if you didnt
<Admiral_Chicago> the whole file or the link...
<gnomefreak> link
<gnomefreak> bug #
<Admiral_Chicago> ah bug 96034
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96034 in firefox "FireFox Crashed" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96034
<gnomefreak> inhere will give me the lnk
<Admiral_Chicago> i did not comment
<gnomefreak> i will
<gnomefreak> if it opens
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
<gnomefreak> give me a few minutes to think of what to do
<gnomefreak> we need a frigging how to wiki for triaging bug reports, example read crash report if you cant dont touch it type thing
* gnomefreak gone again
<Admiral_Chicago> back
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago> seems like pthread_mutex_lock and munmap keep coming up...plus lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 after munmap
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago_: probably is enough to look just for munmap at #8 iirc
<hjmf> btw, I've finished to triage those reports you have undup-ed tonight :)
<hjmf> just commited the last merge from bughelper-data. Nice Job Admiral_Chicago & JenFraggle
<hjmf> :)
<DarkMageZ> hjmf, i think i've traced back bug #119649 to the htmltidy plugin. with the new crash report, i've retraced and unpacked it. do you need just the stacktrace & threadedstacktrace to compare it against that bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119649 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGILL in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119649
<hjmf> DarkMageZ: yes, attach both and change title to something more accurate e.g. crash with htmltidy plugin
<hjmf> DarkMageZ: also add a test case
<DarkMageZ> htmltidy isn't a ubuntu plugin tho. does that matter?
<hjmf> DarkMageZ: it matters, as we wont be able to deal with it. But as happens with colorzilla, allpeers, etc we can have a master to meet all the related crashes instead of directly reject them ;)
<hjmf> ej. Master firefox crash htmltidy third party extension
<DarkMageZ> i'm thinking of recompiling the plugin against ubuntu instead of whatever they compiled it against. maybe it's just an api/abi issue. but these instructions are messy... is there a better way?
<DarkMageZ> http://users.skynet.be/mgueury/mozilla/compile.html
<Admiral_Chicago_> JenFraggle: make sure to sign up to the mailing list: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<Admiral_Chicago_> bug 119677 ... what the ...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119677 in firefox "Don't dispay the current page url on browser location  bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119677
<Admiral_Chicago_> gnomefreak: the 19th is the tuesday. are we having the meeting then?
<gnomefreak> yeah that sounds good. i think everyone was good than.
<gnomefreak> ill ping fridge on monday/tuesday and set it up
<gnomefreak> 1800 hours
<gnomefreak> 1800 utc
<JenFraggle> how long does it take usually?
<gnomefreak> bug above taken care of for now
<gnomefreak> JenFraggle: 1-2 hours
<JenFraggle> I'll have to pass as I have Guides on Tuesday evenings and that is the time I finish work and I go pretty much straight out again when I get home
<gnomefreak> what is smart bookmarks in firefox?
<Admiral_Chicago_> not sure, i saw that bug report but don't know what they mean
* gnomefreak gone for a while
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: i see you signed up to the ML...great
<gnomefreak> *mental_note* ask asac WTH smart bookmarks are
<gnomefreak> *mentalnote*
<gnomefreak> anyone speak spanish?
<hjmf> gnomefreak: me
<gnomefreak> hjmf: theres a bug report that needs to be translated do you have time in near future to try it?
<hjmf> I have a couple of minutes
<hjmf> which bug
<hjmf> ?
<gnomefreak> ok let me find it
<gnomefreak> bug 114342
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114342 in firefox "pop up de Download do firefox no redimensiona manualmente" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114342
<gnomefreak> i think thats spanish
<hjmf> gnomefreak: nope, it's portugese
<hjmf> but I'll try, its latin quite close to spanish :)
<gnomefreak> sorry :(
<gnomefreak> ty for looking at it
<hjmf> gnomefreak:  translate done in a quite free way :) My portuguese is worst than my english
<hjmf> night!
<gnomefreak> night thank you
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-02
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16300/
 * asac getting coffee
<[reed]> coffee is for the weak :p
<asac> [reed]: indeed ;)
<gnomefreak> i really really hate computers! i have to go out and spend money on my POS laptop
<asac> POS?
<gnomefreak> peice of shit
<gnomefreak> piece even
<gnomefreak> 256x256 is normal icon size?
<gnomefreak> asac: do you remember the link i gave you for sunbird icon by chance?
 * gnomefreak cant find it
<asac> gnomefreak: which sunbird icon?
<asac> (obviously i forgot :))
<gnomefreak> the bird one
<gnomefreak> bird holding calendart
<gnomefreak> -t
<asac> hmm .. .so  we still dont have that?
<asac> thought it was already committed to bzr
<gnomefreak> asac: oh might have been let me check
<gnomefreak> ah looks like it was
<asac> ok fine
<asac> i think i copy it from the source tree to the final package
<gnomefreak> do you want me to spin it and upload to mt PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> 0.8 is in intrepid
<gnomefreak> um no it isnt
<asac> you can upload it as a backport to mt ...
<asac> but i would suggest to upload it to -backports for real then
<asac> get in touch with jdong
<gnomefreak>  0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 0
<gnomefreak>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent heard back frm him on anything yet
<gnomefreak> its kind of getting old
<asac> gnomefreak: sunbird 0.8 should already be in PPA
<asac> isnt it?
<gnomefreak> not with latest bzr update
<asac> gnomefreak: ok uploading to intrepid
<gnomefreak> - update debian/patches/bzXXX_calendar_missing_EXTRA_SCRIPTS_install.patch  this is in both bzr and PPA build
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: that is 0.8
<asac>  lightning-sunbird - 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0mt804     asac 2008-04-29  Published  Hardy  Web
<asac> thats what is in PPA
<asac> uploading that version to intrepid now
<gnomefreak> yes but icon is still calendaer and that line is the only thing from changelogs that is same in bzr PPA
<gnomefreak> after pushing to bzr you never rebuilt for PPA or didnt push it to PPA
<asac> not sure
<asac> maybe the icon is still missing
<asac> well see
<asac> uploading whatever i have in bzr here now
<gnomefreak> i just installed the one from PPA
<gnomefreak> be back in a minute or 3 time for a smoke and try to relax this ops council vs users is gettong old
<armin76> bumb
<asac> dump
<asac> crimsun: there? about libflashsupport/PA in intrepid/hardy.
<asac> crimsun: wonder what you did to fix this in intrepid.
<asac> crimsun: what parts of it could be done for hardy?
<gnomefreak> asac: hardys is done
<gnomefreak> ready for backports but havent sen anyone to push
<gnomefreak> gutsy is my concern since libflashsupport wasnt in repos until hardy
<asac> he? what are you talking about?
<asac> we need to do something in hardy-updates (not -backports)
<asac> as the sound experience doesnt rock right now
<gnomefreak> asac: cant add flash to updates
<gnomefreak> AFAIK it doesnt fit requirments since it adds features
<gnomefreak> asac: either way flash 10 is done let me know i can change the changelog a bit and it can go into updates but i see it more of a backport and when i asked crimsun about it he told me to go ahead and backport it
<asac> gnomefreak: well. thats all a matter of priotization. if it fixes our pulseaudio issues its worth to pursue and look at it
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/449225 that is the updated changelog for flash 10 i left out bug number just because last i heard it will close bug even if in PPA
<asac> my question to crimsun was to understand what is going on ... not if we can or want to do it
<gnomefreak> asac: it does fix PA issues
<gnomefreak> asac: the changelog has it in it see above pastebin
<asac> gnomefreak: its in the changelog. i can read on my own. but changelog doesnt give a good rational - need more info -> thus the question ;)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> asac: do we support filezilla or is that someone else that supports it? im think as far as extension team
<asac> what is filezilla?
<asac> i think its not related to mozilla
<asac> Depends: filezilla-common (= 3.0.7.1-0ubuntu3), libc6 (>= 2.7-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-21), libgnutls13 (>= 2.0.4-0), libidn11 (>= 0.5.18), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1-21), libwxbase2.8-0 (>= 2.8.7.1), libwxgtk2.8-0 (>= 2.8.7.1)
<asac> so no ... no mozilla
<asac> none of our apps
<gnomefreak> its an extension for either ff ot tb i thought
<asac> nope
<asac> look at pkg decription
<gnomefreak> on never mind i was thinkgign of something else
<gnomefreak> i just did
<gnomefreak> its ftp i thought it was that tb one that deals with files
<gnomefreak> let me get it i cant recall name off hand
<gnomefreak> thunderbird-quickfile is it
<asac> yes
<asac> do we have that in the archive? otherwise we should add that to the to-package-extension list
<asac> if it has a proper license
<gnomefreak> yes we do
<gnomefreak> its in universe IIRC
<gnomefreak> 500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<gnomefreak> yep uni
<gnomefreak> asac: before we take it for extensions team if you are wanting to might want to talk to maintainer Adrien
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back later i have to go get parts for my laptop so maybe i can get it going today, just not sure what version i want to install on it
<asac> cwong1: back from holiday?
<asac> unfortunate timing ;)
<asac> cwong1: so a quick status update: we have ffox RC1 in -proposed and its mostly ready. we need another day of testing because of a langpack update, but then its ready to go
<asac> this means that we will break midbrowser unless we come up with a package by then
<asac> if we get a release today, we can hold back ffox for one more day so midbrowser gets some basic proposed testing too
<asac> if not, it just will tear apart :/
<asac> well ... apt-get upgrade will hold the xulrunner upgrade back, but if you dist-upgrade you will get midbrowser removed from your system
<asac> cwong1: ^^
<asac> jimmy_: ^^
<asac> bug 203019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203019 in xulrunner-1.9 "Firefox crashes on trying to print" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203019
<fta2> hm, ppa are building for intrepid. at last
<asac> bug 220263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220263 in firefox-3.0 "Bad Firefox integration with dark themes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220263
<asac> bug 231459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231459 in firefox-3.0 "Crashes on www.hulu.com homepage" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231459
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: hi!
<cwong1> asac: I am back
<asac> cwong1: great! i really missed you ;)
<cwong1> asac: what do I need to do now?
<asac> cwong1: QA the merge branch .... then merge that to master ... then plumber a release out of it in hardy branch
<asac> rememberr to bump xulrunner-1.9 min versions for both build- and normal depends to >= 1.9~rc1
<asac> cwong1: if you need a rc1 xulrunner-1.9 package to test get it from mozillateam PPA
<asac> or hardy-proposed
<cwong1> asac: OK I will work on it.
<asac> maybe makes sense to get the hardy-proposed packages
<asac> you can enabled hardy-proposed in system -> administration -> software sources on ubuntu :)
<cwong1> what is the path to hardy-proposed?
<asac> cwong1:
<asac> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<asac> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<asac> those are the lines i am using
<cwong1> ok
<asac> you can replace the mirror as you like obviously
<cwong1> I will work on it.
<asac> cwong1: good.
<asac> please do thorough QA because midbrowser wont have much time in -proposed left before the whole heap has to be pushed to -updates ;)
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cool
<geser> Hello, I'm trying the firefox 3.0rc1 packages out from hardy-proposed. Has someone else display problems when visiting http://wiki.debian.org/? I'm on AMD64.
<asac> geser: no. what kind of?
<geser> asac: I opened a new tab: http://members.ping.de/~mb/Screenshot.png
<geser> after switching to my irc client and back to FF and moving the mouse around: http://members.ping.de/~mb/Screenshot-1.png
<geser> I've seen this till now only on wiki.debian.org
<asac> geser: please paste your xorg.conf
<asac> geser: and grep for Offscreen in Xorg.0.log
<asac> maybe grep -i OffscreenPixma /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<geser> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16438/
<geser> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/16439/ for the grep output
<asac> hmm
<asac> geser: could you look if you received any X11 driver or kernel driver updates from -proposed?
<asac> is cairo a new version there?
<asac> maybe double check using strace -f -eopen firefox that you dont pull in any /usr/local libs or something :)
<geser> asac: libcairo2 and xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd are from hardy
<geser> kernel is linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic from hardy-updates
<geser> grepping the output from strace for /local/ shows only non-existing files
<fta> lsof -p `pidof firefox`
<fta> what cairo is loaded ?
<jimmy_> asac: ping
<geser> firefox 20298 michael  mem    REG              254,0   437784  517696 /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.17.3
<geser> firefox 20298 michael  mem    REG              254,0    44704  517295 /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2000.1
<fta> seems correct
<jimmy_> asac: u there?
<jcastro> fta: know anybody tracking packaging Flock?
<Jazzva> asac: Did you upload liferea merge? I can't remember if you were fine with the diffs, or did I need to provide something more...
<asac> Jazzva: hmm
<asac> cant remember either
<asac> jimmy_: yes
<Jazzva> asac: The last I remember is that you asked why I removed .po files from the debdiff. I was told on #ubuntu-motu that it's junk from MoM, and that no .po files should be left in the debdiff. I suppose it's because we use rosetta for translations management. All debdiffs I made for previous merges were with removed contents of .po files.
<Jazzva> asac: So, I suppose that afaik  liferea-debian-ubuntunew-without-po.debdiff should be good. But, I'm not 100% sure, as I'm still learning :)
<asac> Jazzva: yes, most likely. sorry. my bad. bug id?
<Jazzva> asac: bug 228827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228827 in liferea "Please merge liferea-1.4.15-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228827
<Jazzva> No problem. Thanks for the help :)
<Jazzva> BTW, does anyone know if it's possible (and how) to disable bookmarks showing up ff3 smart bar? Looked through preferences, about:config, googled it, but no info found...
<Some_Person> why is ff3rc1 not in backports?
<asac> Some_Person: backports for what?
<asac> gutsy?
<Some_Person> hardy
<Some_Person> its only in proposed
<asac> Some_Person: for hardy it will be in -updates soon ... its currently getting thorough testing in -proposed
<Some_Person> i hope so
<asac> its not just firefox that needs testing in this transition... all the applications that use its rendering engine too and so on
<asac> so better safe than sorry.
<Some_Person> im tired of beta5, but i dont want to add proposed repos
<Some_Person> i understand
<asac> the post-final releases will be much easier and will roll more in time
<Some_Person> the 2 unofficial repos for rc1 are broken
<asac> going back to release on same day policy hopefully soonish
<asac> Some_Person: please test the -proposed archive
<asac> if not, dont complain if it breaks for you when it gets to -updates. :)
<Some_Person> what about the other stuff in -proposed? isn't it supposed to be unstable?
<asac> Some_Person: only things that are ment to go in as stable release updates (SRU) are permitted int
<asac> and every package that gets into -proposed gets a quick look by an archive admin
<asac> of course its not as stable as just -updates. but should be fairly stable
<Some_Person> do you think its stable enough for production use?
<asac> but again, as always: your risk
<asac> Some_Person: depends ;)
<asac> for me its rock solid on my production system
<Some_Person> what about the other 100s of updates? are they safe to install?
<asac> Some_Person: well ... if they were 100% safe to install, we would push them to -updates directly
<asac> but -proposed has high bars :)
<Some_Person> i understand that, but how likely are they to crash my system and break everything?
<asac> Some_Person: nobody can answer that question
<Some_Person> is it easy to revert if i try it?
<asac> no ... downgrading is usually not easy.
<asac> you can add -proposed to the sources.list
<asac> then apt-get update
<asac> and then just apt-get install firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9
<asac> that should select only the required packages
<asac> then disable proposed again
<asac> but well. its your decision ;)
<asac> enough from me on this
<Some_Person> i think i'll wait
<Some_Person> thank you
<asac> fair enough
<asac> bug 223891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223891 in ubuntu-mobile "Claws Mail - Help apps are non-functional" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223891
<asac> jimmy_: did you disappear?
<asac> :)
<asac> still here for a short while
<jimmy_> asac: u still here?
<asac> jimmy_: sure
<asac> battery is running low ... but probably have 30 minutes left :)
<fta> asac, any comment on the new mozclient ?
<asac> fta: you did uncommit the other thing right?
<asac> hard for me to look at what changed :(
<fta> yes
<jimmy_> ok, i was going to get the xulrunner-rc1 from the hardy propose repository, but the repository only have builds for i386 and amd64, no lpia
<asac> fta: why do you do that ;)?
<jimmy_> i can't retrieve that in my target enviroment
<asac> anyway. havent looked at the latest code.
<fta> asac, full rewrite, so the previous commit was useless
<asac> still its nice to have evolution
<asac> ;)
<asac> jimmy_: take the one from ~mozillateam PPA
<asac> that has lpia afaict
<asac> jimmy_: is there no -proposed on ports.ubuntu.com?
<asac> jimmy_: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~8.04.1
<asac> its build on lpia there
<fta> asac, sure but the diff was bigger that the src and not interesting
<jimmy_> asac: i used the respository link you gave to carl earlier
<asac> ok i see you are tough ;) let me pull --overwrite it
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> jimmy_: yeah ... look at your sources.list
<jimmy_> when i do a apt-get update, i get the following:
<asac> use the same form for the host
<jimmy_>   404 Not Found [IP: 10.7.210.136 911]
<jimmy_> Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Packages
<jimmy_>   404 Not Found [IP: 10.7.210.136 911]
<jimmy_> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Sources
<asac> i think lpia is on ports.ubuntu.com
<jimmy_> Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/multiverse Packages
<jimmy_>   404 Not Found [IP: 10.7.210.136 911]
<jimmy_> Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/universe Packages
<jimmy_>   404 Not Found [IP: 10.7.210.136 911]
<asac> yeah
<jimmy_> Fetched 2075kB in 2min2s (16.9kB/s)
<asac> use ports.ubuntu.com
<jimmy_> W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-proposed/restricted/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 10.7.210.136 911]
<jimmy_> W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-proposed/main/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 10.7.210.136 911]
<asac> use ports.ubuntu.com
<jimmy_> W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-proposed/multiverse/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 10.7.210.136 911]
<asac> :-P
<jimmy_> W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-proposed/universe/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 10.7.210.136 911]
<jimmy_> asac: ok
<asac> jimmy_: paste alarm ;) => paste.ubuntu.com
<asac> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<asac> :-P
<asac> ok let me know if ports.ubuntu.com works
<jimmy_> trying now
<jimmy_> asac: no, doesn't work, is it deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe?
<asac> jimmy_: look at how the other lines look like
<asac> the host part most likely is different
<asac> just remove the ubunu/ part
<asac> and you only need main for xulrunner
<asac> not restricted multiverse universe
<asac> keeping universe shouldnt hurt though
<jimmy_> asac: ok
<jimmy_> asac: i think it is downloading now :)
<asac> jimmy_: great
<cwong1> asac: Have you integrate Jimmy's propose fixes for download dir (XDG) and URL bar popup position into Xulrunner rc1?
<asac> cwong1: no ... ill upload to mobile PPA
<asac> actually i am not sure if i have received something final yet
<asac> laste discussion i remember was about how to get XDG paths through XPCOM
<cwong1> jimmy_:  you there?
<asac> cwong1: thats what the bug is about :)
<jimmy_> asac: i have the final code ready
<cwong1> asac: can you review his code and see if they are ok. If so, please upload to mobile ppa.
<jimmy_> asac: if u want to review it, i can paste in the pastebin for review
<jimmy_> then i'll commit it, so  you can integrate it
<asac> cwong1: well ... i'd rather bake that a bit on master first. hardy ppa is kind of production archive ... we should be careful about what goes there
<asac> for now i will update PPA with the current patch ... to be safe
<asac> we should try the new patch in RC2 PPA ... and in real ubuntu archive for final 1.9
<asac> we start with RC2 in a few days. so not that much time in between
<asac> jimmy_: please post a copy of the patch to th ebug
<asac> as attachment
<asac> its easier to review there than in moblin git
<jimmy_> ok
<cwong1> asac: so what do you want us to do once we verify the mibrowser-rc1 works with Xulrunner-rc1?
<cwong1> asac: I know how to upload package to ubuntu mobile ppa but if you want me to upload the rc1 midrowser to other repo. please send me instruction.
<jimmy_> asac: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/moblin-browser/+bug/217438 for the uploaded patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217438 in ubuntu-mobile "Browser does not default save directory to ../media " [Low,Confirmed]
<asac> wait a minute have to swtich location
<asac> cwong1: when rc1 works, merge it to master, then from there to hardy
<asac> then QA the package
<asac> if thats done let me know
<asac> at best keep changelog at UNRELEASED
<asac> i will then do the upload and send you the release patch
<asac> so you can redo that on top
<asac> cwong1: UNRELEASED means like:
<asac> pulseaudio (0.9.10-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<cwong1> asac: ok.  Just to let you know that the hardy branch is not what I used to do my recent releases.  We have changed the release process about a month ago. But I will merge the changes to the hardy branch like you said.
<asac> that would be awesoke
<asac> who does the hardy branch now?
<cwong1> It's Beta 2.  Couple months old.
<jimmy_> asac: i just build the midbrowser again the xulrunner1.9rc1, the gconf seems to broken, is the gconf stuff integrated?
<asac> cwong1: if hardy branch is abandoned then dont bother. thought itw as up to date
<asac> i can just make the package without it
<asac> but we should think about the future of that branch i guess then
<asac> jimmy_: no its not in there
<asac> jimmy_: if it works in the in-source xulrunner case
<asac> and you havent committed your gconf improvements to master yet, i can sort it out for the package before i upload
<jimmy_> asac: what do you mean by not commited to master yet? i thought the gconf stuff is in master already
<asac> jimmy_: the original one yes. not your improvements
<asac> err sorry
<asac> i miscontexted this
<asac> all is fine
<asac> :)
<jimmy_> asac: yeah, because i rechecked everything in after the improvements, so all are good
<asac> jimmy_: well. its not perfect we have to move the gnome requiring code in a dynamic component and put that into xulrunner -gnome-support package
<asac> but thats a different story
<asac> so yes, thats my task i guess. unless you can move the gconf code to a separate directory and make a non-libxul component out of it ;)
<jimmy_> asac: so are you going to checkin the patched xulrunner for us to test before commiting, or go ahead and commit the rc1 upgrade to master?  we can then create a package and have the QA test it
<asac> jimmy_: sorry if you misunderstood. all i want in moblin is a merge of merge branch to master
<asac> i will update the xulrunner package in PPA mobile
<asac> and update the gconf patch in there
<asac> if there are problems ill let you know and push the build somewhere for testing. but i dont think there should be any additional issues on top
<jimmy_> asac: ok, we just want to do some kind of testing that the merge was good before we merge it
<jimmy_> asac: i dun see any other issues so far
<asac> jimmy_: ok good
<asac> jimmy_: if you think that the merge is ok, send a mail. ill package it up tomorrow and steer it in tomorrow then
<asac> but please give me an ack today ;)
<jimmy_> asac: carl will merge that into master tomorrow
<asac> cwong1: could you please merge today ... otherwise i cant upload until the day after tomorrow
<asac> which would mean thu and would be really bad
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-03
<cwong1> asac: I can do it now.  What is the quickest and safest way to do it?
<asac> might miss some details, but i think checkout master
<asac> then git merge NAMEOFBRANCH
<asac> is a good start
<cwong1> ok
<asac> then fix conflicts
<asac> and commit
<cwong1> ok
<asac> there shouldnt be much conflicts
<asac> if any at all
<asac> cwong1: you can finish QA while this is in -proposed
<asac> giving it a good test before uploading is appreciated though
<cwong1> asac: I can only test it with internal xulrunner because of the https problem.  Is that ok?
<asac> cwong1: https? get the correct sources.list lines for hardy-propsed from jimmy (i assume its the same issue)
<asac> the build should be much faster that way
<cwong1> asac: but I thought the https sites dont work when Jimmy build it with the new xulrunner.  Did you fix that already?
<asac> cwong1: the only issue i am aware of is the gconf problem
<asac> at best test it with that xulrunner (minus the gconf setting test) and for the rest go with in-source xul.
<cwong1> asac: yes that is why the https site dont work, right?
<asac> ill check it with the PPA xulrunner to be sure before uploading
<asac> cwong1: not sure, but i guess yes.
<asac> i did the merge for testing here and it worked
<asac> (not being behind a proxy)
<cwong1> yes, it works fine with direct connection but not if it is behind a proxy.
<asac> ok thats gconf then
<asac> ill check that before uploading
<asac> but please check once with in-source xul so we know that the merge is not broken in general for this case
<cwong1> I will do the merge and let you know as soon as I am done.
<asac> you can do that test after you pushed to master ;)
<asac> thanks!!
<cwong1> ok
<asac> bug 205010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205010 in firefox-3.0 "Duplicate Wikipedia search plugins" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205010
<fta> asac, tb3 is moving fast toward xul-sdk upstream. at least, faster than ever
<asac> nice
<cwong1> asac: I have merged the RC1 branch into Master. .. I am going to do some testing tonight.
<saivann> asac : ping
<saivann> asac : Little reminder, my packages are ready for review : bug #230209 . You can email at anytime in the next 2 weeks. I'll be on vacancy after that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230209 in thunderbird-locales "upgrade thunderbird locales for 2.0.0.x and include new upstream translations" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230209
<asac> ok i need to re-roll xul 1.9 RC1 ... fun
<gnomefreak> asac: people in Debian want ubufox to install plugins for them like we have it
<gnomefreak> bug 234726
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234726 in network-manager "Upgrade 8.04 LTS errors processing network-manager" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234726
<gnomefreak> asac: are you planning on fixing bug 102684 for Ffox-2, I marked wont fix due to reason in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/102684/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102684 in firefox "Don't ask me to restart Firefox when it's not running" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102684 in firefox "Don't ask me to restart Firefox when it's not running" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<gnomefreak> asac: if you added new icon to sunbird its than we need to look into it, If i get time i will but im trying a clean install or sunbird to see if it happens during install since upgrade it didnt change icon
<asac> gnomefreak: how do you know that debian wants plugins like we do?
<gnomefreak> someone sent an email to one of the mailing lists about it
<gnomefreak> i want to say its pkg-debian or something like that
<gnomefreak> let me know if you have it if not i can look for it in my gmail account from website
<gnomefreak> i cant find the damn hebrew locale bug that was fixed in 'he' it has upstream bug on it.
<fta_> Bug 237030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237030 in prism "Google Reader without feeds in Prism package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237030
<fta_> cannot reproduce
<asac> Bug Management  13937 (Karma wh0re)
<asac> fta: can we get error console in-place for prism?
<fta> yes
<asac> i guess its helpful to prove reports where the real but is
<asac> bug is
<asac> fta: can you put that on a key? e.g. ctrl+F2
<asac> or something
<fta> there's a menu at the bottom
<asac> at the bottom? if i start prism-google-reader, i dont get any menu :/
<fta> then Tools / Error console
<asac> well prism-google-mail i tested a day back or so
<asac> cant remember a menu
<fta> the wheel icon in the toolbar
<gnomefreak> asac: did you add the fix for the he locales in Hardy lang-packs
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea which fix you are talking about
<fta> or start in shell with prism-something -d
<asac> most likely not i guess
<gnomefreak> asac: it was the font rendering for hebrew (still looking for bug atm) but its not looking that i will find it
<gnomefreak> it would have been added either just before UDS or during UDS
<asac> i can remember a maili about he. .. not idea if it was a bug
<asac> but most likcley you are right
<gnomefreak> asac: im thinking it was bug 234029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234029 in language-pack-he-base "hebrew FF 3 - status line, hebrew text in reversed site name before label" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234029
<fta> mozilla bug 428848
<fta> regression
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 428848 in JavaScript Debugger "Venkman can't load its <venkman-source.css>, after bug 292789 fix" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=428848
<gnomefreak> yep that would be the bug it looks like
<asac> gnomefreak: ok thats fixed then in proposed i'd say
<gnomefreak> yep im noting it on another bug atm
<gnomefreak> im thinking bug 23267 is same issue so i made a few comments on how to test it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23267 in firefox "Default Hebrew fonts in Firefox are unreadable, ugly" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23267
<gnomefreak> yep sunbird clean install still has calendar as icon
<gnomefreak> ill set it up again later
<Flop> Why doesn't the Mozilla Team put FF3 in a PPA repository?
<fta> it is
<fta> hardy-proposed, ~mozillateam, and ~fta (in that order depending on what you want.. from more stable to fresher)
<Flop> I mean RC1
<Flop> hardy-proposed contains other packages which may not be desirable.
<fta> rc1 is there
<Flop> mozillateam seems to contain alpha7
<Flop> fta gives me an error
<fta> ?
<fta> mozillateam has firefox-3.0 - 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.0mt1
<fta> fta has firefox-3.0 - 3.0~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1~hardy
<Flop> where is that repository (mozillateam)?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<Flop> Oh, I don't know what I was looking at, I'll try that one
<Flop> finally, that one works
<Flop> thank you
<fta> np
<fta> <Flop> fta gives me an error <= what do you mean ?
<gnomefreak> 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 0
<gnomefreak>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Packages
<gnomefreak> its in hardy repos
<Flop> When I tried to install firefox-3.0 using fta, it wanted to uninstall a lot of stuff like ubuntu-desktop and some other things
<fta> <Flop> hardy-proposed contains other packages which may not be desirable.
<gnomefreak> than install firefox and nothing else
<gnomefreak> after installing comment it out
<gnomefreak> it will end up in security after some testing (although since we have been testing it it should be pushed into security
<Flop> Well, eventually RC2 will come out
<fta> Flop, hm, it should not do that. are you sure you were getting both firefox-3.0 *and* xulrunner-1.9 from my ppa (and not just ff3) ?
<gnomefreak> you need 2 acks IIRC to get it pushed from proposed to security (or updates) cant remember what one off hand
<Flop> fta, i even tried using the update manager
<Flop> it said it could only do a "partial upgrade"
<Flop> and firefox-3.0 was greyed out
<gnomefreak> Flop: try using apt-get upgrade and let fta know the error :)
<fta> strange, i'm using my ppa (obviously) and i have no problem on both hardy and intrepid, and noone else reported that either
<gnomefreak> mines fine here
<gnomefreak> from official and your PPA
<Flop> the mozillateam one worked for me
<gnomefreak> you shouldnt have both of the repos together use one or other fta's gets updated more than MT or mine
<gnomefreak> i cleaned mine up finally and uyploaded a few packages
<Flop> fta, did you say your repository has RC2? How is that possible?
<gnomefreak> Flop: snapshot daily releases
<fta> because code is frozen upstream
<gnomefreak> we had ff3 testing since alpha1
<Flop> aren't those supposed to be highly unstable
<gnomefreak> no RC is fairly good
<gnomefreak> Flop: mozilla has been known to push RC1 into final if no bad bugs
<fta> no, rc1 and rc2 are really close. very few changes
<gnomefreak> im gone be back after work
<Flop> I assume the RCs fix all the problems people had with beta5
<fta> indeed
<armin76> mozilla bug 426228
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 426228 in General "attachment failure with gcc-4.3" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=426228
<armin76> fta: asac ^
<fta> hm
<fta> xul 1.9.1 and ff 3.1 are now alive :)
<cwong1> asac: ping
<armin76> yay ff3.1 released! *g*
<fta> lol
<gnomefreak> asac: on bug 102684 do you plan on fixing this in Ffox-2.0?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102684 in firefox-3.0 "Don't ask me to restart Firefox when it's not running" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102684
<gnomefre1k> @now new_york
<ubottu> gnomefre1k: Current time in America/New_York: June 03 2008, 14:59:26 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> gnomefreak: The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> thanks
<fta> lol
<armin76> @login
<ubottu> armin76: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<armin76> @kick fta
<ubottu> armin76: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-mozillateam,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<gnomefreak> the following is because i get booted not sure if it was seen by anyone
<gnomefreak> 14:34 <      gnomefreak > asac: on bug 102684 do you plan on fixing this in  Ffox-2.0?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102684 in firefox-3.0 "Don't ask me to restart Firefox when it's not running" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102684
 * gnomefreak thought bugs for hugs were ran by the bug team leader(s)
<gnomefreak> ok looks like its working  :)
<ubuntu-laptop> well nowi will see if its irssi or connetion that is dumping me :)
 * gnomefreak wonders if asac should be at that meeting with the rest of the devel team
<gnomefreak> ill be back for meeting
<asac> which meeting?
<gnomefreak> for me the CC meeeting
<gnomefreak> theres one going on now with all the devs "hugs for bugs meeting"
<asac> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: looks more like a TB meeting
<asac> TOPIC: core dev application of XXX
<gnomefreak> yeah im seeing that now
<ubuntu-l1ptop> hmmm i guess that means its my conection
 * ubuntu-laptop has alot of work to do on this connection :(
<gnomefreak> yay gnome updates :)
<gnomefreak> !cc
<ubottu> Factoid cc not found
 * gnomefreak gonna miss meeting tonight im gonna see if i can fix this connection
<ubuntu-laptop> Host 'FeistyFawn', running Linux 2.6.20-16-generic - Cpu0: Mobile Pentium II 299 MHz; Up: 1:45; Users: 3; Load: 1.86; Free: [Mem: 5/313 Mio] [Swap: 881/918 Mio] [/: 32039/36653 Mio]; Vpenis: 23.4 cm;
<mgol> gnomefreak: at this site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives, there is a sentence: "These packages have been signed with gnomefreak's key, to add this key: ", but I can't see there the mentioned key. So, where is it?
<fta> mgol, this sentence is obsolete, it's a leftover from before PPA ever existed. PPA are not signed (yet)
<mgol> fta: ok, thanks. :) I think sb should remove this sentence, it only makes confusion.
<fta> done
<gnomefre2k> what the fuck
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-04
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/flock-2.0a1pre.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/flock2.png
<fta> jcastro, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/flock3.png :)
<fta> if someone wants to try it, here is the very 1st deb: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/flock_2.0~a1~svn20080603r19205_i386.deb (no launcher yet, start flock-browser in a shell). I'll improve the packaging later.
<gnomefreak> ok i fixed depends issues in my PPA with flash 10 and libflassupport for Hardy and if we want it for Gutsy (i will start this tomorrow) we have to use intrepids libflashsupport unless we push to Hardy first
<gnomefreak> good night
<valent> hello
<valent> How are you mozilla team?
<asac> valent: hey
<asac> what can we do ;)?
<valent> Hi asac
<valent> I was out
<asac> np ... i am in ;)
<asac> did you apply for mozillateam membership?
<valent> I would like to know how well you cooperate with mozilla upsteram?
<valent> yes I did
<asac> valent: depends on what you mean :)
<valent> :)
<asac> how would you measure if we "cooperate well"?
<asac> which areas in particular
<valent> Well... flash plugin for example
<valent> you have made it, right?
<asac> there are certainly things where we have healthy cooperations.
<asac> other areas should get more attention
<valent> plugin finder service for firefox
<asac> others are not important ;)
<asac> valent: i did the plugin finder wizard, right
<valent> I'm wondering if that plugin service is something you talked about with mozilla for them to make it work upstream
<asac> valent: the long term goal is to merge our efforts on that
<valent> because currently flash is broken in firefox
<asac> valent: i talked to them
<asac> point is that our implementation is thought to be an example how it can be done right
<asac> in the end all this should go to the Tools -> Addons dialog
<asac> that will be done upsream in a way that allows distributors to hook in new install methods
<valent> great news!
<valent> I'm a fedora contributor (not devel) but I talked to fedora devels and they aren't too much interested in doing that because they feel that is for the upstream mozilla to fix
<valent> this is what Jeff Spaleta told me:
<valent> "If you want to push this approach
<valent> as something Fedora should be doing then I need you to do two things
<valent> as a starting point for a discussion.
<valent> 1) I need you to point us specifically to the client side code that
<valent> Ubuntu is using to add capabilities to Firefox.
<valent> 2) I need you to point us specifically to the server side code that
<valent> Ubuntu is using to create a service.
<valent> There really isn't a lot to talk about until we can specifically look
<valent> at the implementation they are using and whether its compatible with
<valent> our policies.  I'm going to withhold judgement on whether we can do
<valent> something similar until I understand how their implementation works by
<valent> being able to play with the source code they've already put together."
<valent> asac could you help me out here?
<armin76> flash is broken on firefox?
<valent> yes
<valent> I'll post you the bugzilla link
<valent> and on all platforms
<valent> I mean installer is broken
<valent> if you install it manually it works
<valent> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416396
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 416396 in Plugins "Firefox doesn't install Flash plugin when it is needed and absent" [Major,New]
<valent> this is the last comment:
<valent> In the meantime, Flash will have to be offered via the manual installation URL for Firefox 3 versions on all platforms since it is not possible to fix this for the initial Firefox 3 launch.
<asac> valent: who is jeff ?
<valent> fedora devel
<asac> does he work with caillon?
<valent> and a member of fedora board
<valent> let me google a bit
<valent> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/JefSpaleta
<valent> nope, he isn't I guess.
<valent> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Board
<asac> valent: dont know him
<asac> valent: personally i think you would be better off in contributing to our ubufox extension here
<asac> and helping us driving it into upstream
<asac> valent: you could even contribute new install methods, like for fedora
<asac> but before you can do that you probably first want to read a bit of the code
<valent> I'm interested to see it in upstream and in fedora
<valent> so can you  point me specifically to the client side code that Ubuntu is using to add capabilities to Firefox.
<valent> do you have ans server side code?
<valent> ﻿do you have any server side code?
<asac> its all in the ubufox bzr branch
<asac> valent: what i can offer is that if you write an importer, i can add the fedora package data to our database so ubufox.xpi would just work
<asac> of course i would only add that if the fedora client side code is in there too
<valent> let me look around and see what ubufox does, I'll be back after googling a bit
<asac> code.launchpad.net/ubufox
<valent> thank you
<asac> valent: i know caillon pretty well
<asac> he does firefox for redhat and fedora i think
<asac> so if we have a solution it might be good to go through him to get this feature in.
<valent> great! I'll contact Caillon
<asac> valent: if you dont have a plan to code this, I'd say it doesnt make sense
<asac> he probably doesnt have the cycles and I will get him into the loop once i suggest the backend plans upstream
<valent> well I'm not a coder ;( I can just politely ask fedora devels to look at this and in future when they can implement it.
<asac> valent: yes, if you send a mail, CC me. i just want to mitigate any confusion on this topic
<valent> ok, no problem
<valent> I must say that I'm impressed that ubuntu has a whole mozilla team
<asac> me too :)
<gnomefreak> ok how in the hell do you take a new .png and change orig .png with the new one. nothing i have tried has done it
<armin76> hrm...
<armin76> i didn't got any problem with flash
<armin76> although in gentoo we install it system-wide
<armin76> not using ff, that is
<asac> gnomefreak: uuencode it
<asac> put it into debian/
<asac> and uudecode it during build time
<gnomefreak> asac: no im doing this localy
<asac> gnomefreak: dont understand your problem
<asac> diff will complain about binary
<gnomefreak> i think its the .png that is being used and that would explain why it doesnt take when you built it
<asac> thus uuencode it ... so its text
<asac> and then uudecode it before building in debian/rules
<asac> that should od it
<gnomefreak> asac: localy == i download .png from net and replace it in /usr/share/pixmaps
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. maybe its just not used
<asac> firefox and friend have several places where they pull in pics
<asac> the pixmaps thing is used for gnome menu
<asac> but you have to restart it
<gnomefreak> /usr/share/pixmaps/sunbird.png
<gnomefreak> im trying to replace that icon with the one with the bird
<gnomefreak> but once it is replaced no icon is used
<asac> maybe wrong size/file format then
<gnomefreak> that is the default path to .png unless sunbird is not putting it in right place but it shouldnt really matter as long as package knows where to get icon from
<gnomefreak> its 256x256
<gnomefreak> Sunbird-256x256-white.png is the png i want to add inplace of calendar (for some reason your build says you did it but failed to do it
<gnomefreak> s/(/|
<armin76> bumb
<gnomefreak> once i do it locally that i know icon works at that point but this icon is in the source dir
<gnomefreak> s/taht/than
<gnomefreak> that even
<gnomefreak> ah using symlink worked
<gnomefreak> so the icon is ablet o be used
<fta2> asac, quilt changed in intrepid. there's no patches symlink anymore.
<asac> bug?
<gnomefreak> asac: are you looking to no longer use Desktop-Effects or you want them just with metacity instead?
<gnomefreak> you can turn it off in system > preferneces > appearance > Desktop-Effects
<gnomefreak> to change WM you would run something like compiz metacity --replace &  IIRC pre session or yes you will find it in gconf
<gnomefreak> s/will/should
<gnomefreak> the above was from Hardy but since the desktop effects team was merged into desktop team i havent really cared too much about it but since the shit Ubuntu has to load at login time compiz just slows me down/freezes me way too often
<asac> i want metacity
<asac> compiz breaks midbrowser
<asac> s i cant QA it
<gnomefreak> asac: just turn it off in appearance
<gnomefreak> i normally restart X but i dont think you "have to"
<asac> lets check
<asac> thanks
<asac> works
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> the problem i found is that turning it off doesnt unload mem used by it
<fta2> asac, no, it's a feature: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16852/
<fta2> asac, but i don't like it, i always forget to set QUILT_PATCHES so i end up with a new patch series
<gnomefreak> does ubuntu have a text based address book?
<Yannig> Hi asac :)
<asac> fta2: ah ok... thats the helper mk that has this new feature
<asac> for a moment i thought they prevent creating a link on my own :)
<asac> hi Yannig
<fta2> asac, yes
<asac> thats unfortunate
<asac> kick the developer who did that
<fta2> debian bug 473381
<armin76> it was asac!
<ubottu> Debian bug 473381 in quilt "cdbs: patchsys-quilt.mk should follow quilt convention" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/473381
<asac> fta2: hmm ... changed by NMU
<asac> ask hertzog about about whats going on
<asac> and why
<fta2> well, the reason is that it confuses packages shipping a patches directory
<fta2> songbird is one of those
<asac> yes
<asac> maybe we should also ship a script wrapper calles deb-quilt
<asac> so we dont need to create symlinks, but find the right directory automatically :)
<Yannig> asac> As far as Occitan is concerned, I don't really need to test my translations for now. What I'd above all need is the translation released :)
<asac> Yannig: this is not really true. you can easily break UI
<asac> without thorough testing we cannot include it
<Yannig> Ooooops :p
<Yannig> So I'd love explainations about how to test :)
<asac> thats the odds of mozilla translations. you might include a bad character and suddenly the complete UI is busted
<asac> Yannig: if i'd explain now would you take notes and setup some content in the wiki?
<asac> otherwise i'd like to just document it properly right from the beginning
<asac> :)
<Yannig> I can
 * Yannig takes his pen :)
<asac> Yannig: ok. currently we import .xpi files as translation base ... then we translate missing strings in launchpad
<asac> Yannig: to translate firefox you need to translate firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9
<asac> just firefox will leave you with half of the application untranslated
<Yannig> xpi files are not yet imported?
<asac> Yannig: err, what did i say above?
<Yannig> More than a half of Firefox is not translated into Occitan, no problem :p
<asac> 14:20 < asac> Yannig: ok. currently we import .xpi files as translation base ... then we translate  missing strings in launchpad
<Yannig> Ops, sorry
<asac> Yannig: so if occitan is distributed upstream with a .xpi and is only half translated
<asac> you can do the rest in launchpad
<asac> we will work on procedures to get it back ... so your work wont be lost
<Yannig> No, Occitan is not translated upstream, I hate their way to manage the translation teams
<asac> Yannig: even better
<asac> Yannig: ok ... so you happily translate xulrunner-1.9 and firefox-3.0 in launchpad
<asac> when you are done you request an export
<asac> which will be then for the time being in .po file format
<asac> we have written a tool to produce .xpi files out of those
<asac> you use that to produce test .xpi files
<asac> Yannig: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/rosetta/po2xpi
<asac> to get it use
<asac> bzr branch lp:~mozillateam/rosetta/po2xpi
<asac> to build you go into the the po2xpi directory and run ./configure then make
<asac> thats it
<asac> there are some tools in the src/ directory
<asac> use po2xpi
<asac> to produce a .xpi from a po file
<asac> the command line should give you some brief documentation
<asac> if you are there and dont know how to go on, let me know :)
<asac> Yannig: the page for xulrunner translations is: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/
<asac> for firefox is https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/
<asac> you can select the language you want to export and hit "Download" there
<Yannig> Fair enough
<asac> Yannig: maybe try with spanish or something that is properly translated ... so you can see the result
<Yannig> OK
<asac> great. try what i said above. if there are things that need clarified let me know
<Yannig> I'll tell you :)
<Yannig> Well, now, I have to go shopping :p
<Yannig> Thanks, see you asac
<Volans> Hi all :)
<asac> i Volans
<Volans> Hi asac :) today I'm very proud to announce that the "famous" Mozilla T-Shirt Gift for all FF3 compatible extension developers has arrived!!!
<asac> haha
<asac> great
<asac> Volans: nice!
<Volans> if you want to see images, I have made a very quick photo: http://www.webalice.it/volans/other/
<asac> bad image
<Volans> on the front?
<Volans> (is the FF3 robot http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b5/whatsnew/ )
<valent> asac if you don't mind would you join the fedora mailing list discussion at:
<valent> https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2008-June/msg00218.html
<asac> valent: can you bounce messages? e.g. what mail client are you using?
<valent> gmail webmail :)
<valent> I have thunderbird also setup
<asac> ok, i cannot answer if you cannot bounce
<asac> you need mail redirect extension to do that in thunderbird
<asac> i think gmail doesnt offer that feature
<asac> you should have CCed me as i asked you to :)
<valent> this is an old thread so I didn't CC: you
<valent> you would need to be subscribed on mailing list
<valent> it is an open mailing list
<valent> you can subscribe
<valent> https://www.redhat.com/mailman/listinfo/fedora-devel-list
<asac> certainly i wont do that ;)
<asac> i want to be CCed
<asac> but the message is already send, so i cannot answer, until someone bounces it ;)
<valent> ok
<asac> i wont subscribe to any mailing list, because i already have too much mail to follow up on :)
<valent> I'm installing mail redirect plugin for TB
<Volans> asac maybe if valent add your email in the smpt settings on gmail and give you his smtp access you can send an email from valent's account (but he have to give you his gmail access ;))
<asac> i dont mind that much
<asac> fedora has its own attitude i cannot get involved with. would love to send a single follow up though to clarify things
<Volans> then you can simply send your reply to valent and he can forward this to the ML with you in CC ;)
<valent> jup, I can do that
<valent> but it is a shame not to join ubuntu and fedora on this subject because it would be best to work together and also with upstream with such issues. I'm sorry I can't code :(
<asac> just bounce the mails to me
<asac> :)
<asac> i can give a quick reply and the rest depends then on fedoras attitude/resources/objectives
<valent> I redirected you the last email
<asac> maybe the one before that two ...thanks
<asac> well at best the complete thread ;)
<Volans> but the problem is the Flash support?
<asac> no
<asac> the topic is the plugin finder service ;) ... maybe not properly understood in that thread as its focus is quite narrowed down to flash
<Volans> ah ok, most general issue
<valent> I redirected a bunch of them  (5-6) just delete ones you don't need
<valent> the problem that fedora also has it that fedora can't legally include swfdec because it depends on gstreamer-ffmpeg package ;(
<valent> it can include swfdec but not it's dependency
<valent> as I understand it
<valent> because of patent issues
<valent> ubuntu has the advnatage not being based in US
<valent> so you can do that, right?
<asac> valent: no ... we dont depend on gstreamer-ffmpeg
<asac> we are smarter ;)
<asac> we have a wizard that guides users to download codecs
<asac> for instance in totem -> if oyu hit a movie for which you dont have a package, we present users with options
<asac> gnash -> the same
<valent> but which codecs do you use?
<asac> and we ship all those codecs in an unofficial archive called multiverse
<valent> those codecs also have patent issues, no?
<valent> and you can point to those, fedora can't - that is the issue. law in US prevents it
<asac> our policy allows us to use patented codecs, that are not enforced. which is true for most decoding parts
<asac> we dont ship encoders in any ubuntu archive
<valent> I know that
<valent> fedora can't even point to codecs
<asac> well ... we have mirrors in US
<asac> its an issue of enforcement and how you can react on it
<asac> if they are not on CD you can usually just remove them from online server once a claim is made
<valent> red hat legal says it is patent issue, I can dig up the legal term it you need it
<asac> but its a critical issue
<asac> valent: still swfdec and gnash work without any codec
<asac> just not youtube
<valent> I know
<asac> or other flv content
<valent> games work
<valent> just not video
<asac> valent: we had issues with ffmpeg in debian and ubuntu for a long time
<asac> but finally that was sorted by ripping out the critical issues
<asac> and now even debian has it iirc
<valent> the issue is called "contributory infringement"
<asac> yeah
<asac> if you look for non-enforced patents you can stop distributing anything
<asac> thats the other POV on that
<valent> but media codecs have encorcing patents, no?
<valent> mp3 for sure has enforcing patents
<asac> encoding
<asac> valent: there is no such thing as "enforcing" patents. its about whether they are enforced by the patent owner
<Volans> asac: as you know how is difficult to port a FF extension to epiphany and/or konqueror?
<valent> I ment that that, just said it wrong :)
<valent> Rahul said "If the software is infringing patents, it cannot be included regardless  of it's copyright license. "
<asac> mp3 encoder is actively enforced, decoder not iirc
<asac> but i am not a lawyer, and dont want to
<valent> :)
<valent> nice for you
<asac> thast just a summary of the pic i have in mind on this issue
<asac> valent: does that mailing list require subscription to post without moderation?
<valent> I belive it does
<asac> hmm ... ok. will do it later today or tomorrow
<valent> I guess it is a spam filter
<asac> if you dont see a mail in a day or so prod me
<valent> no prob
<valent> I'm reading up on red hat legal stuff and patents
<valent> there have been some talks a year ago about it is maybe legal to do linking
<valent> but as all things legal they move slooooow
<valent> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.advisory-board/2717
<asac> yeah, but interesting that its even slower than debian
<valent> even mp3 decoders are illegal: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/03/07/patent_crackdown_at_cebit/
<valent> these are hardware players but somebody could build mp3 player using ubuntu and that would be also considered illegal in this case, right?
<valent> you see how strange these things are
<asac> they are strange. maybe there is a position soewhere on ubuntu wiki on how we handle this
<valent> if you find it please share the link
<fta> jcastro, is there a way i can get https://edge.launchpad.net/flock reassigned to me (or to mozillateam) ?
<asac> fta: you have to ask the current owner
<asac> fta: thats what i had to do for everything that needed to be taken over
<asac> at best invite upstream to own the project
<fta> hm, he has no recent activity
<asac> having an ubuntu dev owning it is just a workaround for upstream not caring
<asac> fta: still ... mail him, ask him to assign it to mozillateam or something
<asac> and invite upstream to own the project if you want to be nice ;)
<fta> i'm not admin of mozillateam either so i will not be able to change everything
<asac> ask gnomefreak when he comes back about escalated privileges
<asac> jcastro: you promissed to tell me when the answers for brainstorm get public
<asac> :)
<asac> jcastro: now i have to hurry.
<asac> jcastro: still interested in answers for the network admin interface thing?
<asac> or can you make that up on your own? its basically: so far no real replacement for network manager is available, and network manager 0.7 is doing well in covering almost all use cases.
<asac> so we stick with NM ;)
<asac> jcastro: if you want me to rubberstamp some text let me know ... if you want me to draft it let me know too
<jcastro> asac: yes I am interested
<jcastro> I have a queue of answers so don't feel too rushed
<jcastro> fta: I'll look at moving it over to the team
<jcastro> fta: have you mailed the guy yet?
<asac> jcastro: would be cool if you can mail the guy + FLOCK upstream. .. maybe they want to be owner of their launchpad team
<asac> and ssign driver status to mozillateam for instance
<asac> jcastro: ok ... ill answer that question then. how many in queue? how many published a week?
<jcastro> I am publishing like 1 a week
<jcastro> asac: if you could get it to me like, by the end of next week that would be great
<jcastro> asac: I think just a status update for nm.7 for intrepid will be sufficient
<asac> jcastro: ok great. that sounds possible ;)
<jcastro> asac: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&ordering=mostvotes
<jcastro> if you want to answer more
<jcastro> asac: they don't have to be huge answers or anything
<fta> jcastro, i didn't yet. feel free to e-mail that guy. thanks
<jcastro> fta: ok
<asac> jcastro: cool ill go over that list and answer some i guess
<jcastro> asac: the key is giving feedback to users, even if it's a "we'll never implement this, sorry." :)
<asac> jcastro: i understand that and its a good think to actually get answers out for all those ideas that sound great, but are not doable or make no sense
<jcastro> yeah
<asac> like "faster firefox" ... everybdy is blinded by the name, but rarely one looks what this means(not means)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> for most of them you can mark as "In development"
<asac> so yes, great thing
<asac> sure ... timeline might be "long-term" though ;)
<jcastro> yeah, but your goal is just to answer the question
<jcastro> if they don't like the answer they'll have to get over it, heh
<asac> hehe
<asac> right
<asac> i still try to be nice ;)
<jcastro> well yeah. :)
<asac> and inject realistic hope in those souls ;)
<jcastro> It would be nice to say "yes, we're making firefox 1000% faster."
<asac> right ;)
<jcastro> but part of the 2-way communication is giving them realistic answers
<jcastro> one of them yesterday was "port openoffice to GTK+"
<jcastro> heh
<asac> why not :)
<jimmy_> asac: ping
<asac> jimmy_: yes
<asac> i am fighting shitty things
<asac> like not including the .git directory in the tarball i am trying to upload for 3 hours now
<asac> jimmy_: the release should be in moblin git now
<asac> we should open an intrepid branch btw
<jimmy_> asac: in the rc1 build, when you start the browser, do you see the homepage loaded or just  a blank page?
<asac> jimmy_: everything is fine for me
<asac> jimmy_: homepage even synchs from gconf
<jimmy_> asac: somehow ours do not pick up the home_page in gconf, so our opens a blank page
<asac> jimmy_: err, who got the idea to put the homepage in /etc
<asac> that has to go immediately
<jimmy_> asac: check with Carl :)
<asac> jimmy_: i guess the patch in git is not really proper anymore
<asac> jimmy_: you should get involve in xulrunner packaging and how to update that to latest so you can test the real environment
<asac> jimmy_: the xulrunner shold be in ubuntu-mobile PPA by now
<asac> give it a shot
<valent> bye
<jimmy_> asac: pulling now
<asac> jimmy_: the latest packaging is on hardy branch obvioulsy ;)
 * asac pushes midbrowser to mobile-ppa
 * asac pushes midbrowser to hardy-proposed
<asac> jimmy_: ill open an intrepid branch now
<asac> i have to upload there as compiz folks want to help debugging X issues i am seeing with compiz + midbrowser
<asac> jimmy_: ok intrepid created
<asac> upload will follow once my upload pipe is not utiiized anymore
<jimmy_> asac: so what is the intrepid branch used for? just for your own testing with compiz?
<asac> jimmy_: to release branch to ubuntu intrepid
<asac> we have to get everything tat goes to hardy to intrepid first
<asac> thats policy
<asac> in general new upstream development wont be allowed in hardy anymore (we might have an exception) ... so latest development release is usually were the new features get uploaded
<jimmy_> when you mean hardy, you mean the hardy distro, not the hardy branch, right?
<asac> jimmy_: the "hardy" branch tracks releases to the "hardy" distro
<asac> the "intrepid" branch tracks releaess to "intrepid" distro :)
<asac> releases + packaging
<cwong1> asac: Jimmy just told me the new xulrunner seems to work fine with the code on master branch.  What is your plan for releasing this new midbrowser package?
<asac> cwong1: its uploaded to mobile ppa
<asac> upload to ubuntu/hardy-proposed is running
<asac> upload to ubuntu/intrepid will follow afte3rwards from the new intrepid branch i just created
<asac> cwong1: we should talk about the xulrunner thing
<cwong1> asac: so you uploaded both midbrowser and xulrunner to the new proposed ppa, right?
<asac> cwong1: the mobile xulrunner is in mobile ppa .. yes.
<asac> i uploaded everything ;)
<asac> whats missing: intrepid + language packs
<asac> but thats next
<asac> cwong1: you should stop using in-source xulrunner completely imo
<asac> better contribute to xulrunnre package and use that to test
<cwong1> ok
<asac> i have setup axulrunner 1.9 branch for ubuntu-mobile
<asac> that currently carries the differences of mobile vs. hardy
<cwong1> asac: when you say you uploaded everything, that includes the midbrowser built from the master branch, right?
<asac> i have put it into ~ubuntu-mobile so you can commit there too
<asac> cwong1: i merged master to hardy branch
<asac> fixed packaging
<asac> uploaded that to hardy ppa in mobile and hardy-propsed
<cwong1> ok\
<asac> further i updated the xulruner in mobile ppa
<asac> which is basically hardy xulrunner + gconf patch
<asac> so download directories feature is probably missing
<asac> but feel free to contribut that to the mobile xulrunner branch
<asac> cwong1: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.hardy
<asac> but lets talkl about that later. we need to align some procedures
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> so what do we need to do if need to fix bugs in midbrowser?  How do I release it?
<cwong1> asac: ^^^
<asac> cwong1: on xulrunner side?
<cwong1> asac: no, on midbrowser
<asac> cwong1: look at how i committed the last commits on hardy branc
<asac> cwong1: i dont understand that question
<asac> what part are you unsure about?
<cwong1> once I commit the fixes to hardy branch, how do I upload it to the ubuntu-mobile ppa or where?
<asac> cwong1: on hardy branch you should commit targetted for hardy-proposed
<asac> e.g. targetted for real archive
<asac> look at the last commit ... its for the real upload. i uploaded a version with ~ume to PPA ... but we dont need to included that
<asac> if its just the version change
<asac> once such a "RELEASE XXXX to ubnutu/hardy-proposed" is on top of the tree
<asac> you can ask me to release that
<asac> but at best if it goes through me, dont do the last commit, but keep the changelog targetted for UNRELEASED
<cwong1> asac: ok so once I make the fixes and committed to hardy, you will do the release, right?
<asac> if everything is fine i will commit the last changelog bump or if something needs to be done would do that before
<asac> cwong1: yes, you can upload that version with ~ume appended
<asac> on your own to PPA
<asac> but that is ment for testing and not a real uploade
<cwong1> asac: ok, I will take a look on what you did and then ask you question later
<asac> cwong1: yes. just look at the last few commits on hardy branch
<asac> you prbably will see what i mean
<asac> its simple in the end
<asac> cwong1: just remember ... main packaging changes should go to intrepid branch now
<asac> we can push new upstream releases to hardy
<asac> but packaging changes like changing where any file is put and so on should not be done in hardy anymore
<asac> cwong1: only thing we might wanna change is the homepage
<asac> why did you put that in /etc ?
<cwong1> It was just a convience place to put it.  But we can put it anywhere that you think is appropriate
<cwong1> asac: btw, jimmy just did an upgrade and update on his system. It pulled down the latest xulrunner but when he tries to install midbrowser, it has some unmet dependency
<jimmy_> asac: the midbrowser in hardy ppa is still beta 5, isn't it?
<asac> cwong1: it will take a few minnutes till its built ;)
<asac> the upload finished a few minutes ago
<cwong1> asac: ok
<asac> jimmy_: 1^^
<cwong1> that makes sense..
<cwong1> thanks
<jimmy_> asac: ok
<asac> jimmy_: just build the latest hardy commit
<asac> with the latest xul from PPA
<vadi2> Where can I get help on flash on 64bit dying?
<jimmy_> asac: i tested that, and it seems to work fine, i was able to pick up gconf stuff like bookmarks and all that
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive
<asac> lpia is already finished
<asac> .deb's should be available any minute ;)
<asac> btw, i disabled the EULA thing
<asac> we dont show it anywhere in ubuntu because we distribute mozilla software under GPL
<asac> mozilla displays it because their binaries are not GPL
<jimmy_> asac: i do think the the in source xulrunner we have do not have the gconf patched correctly, something is missing, but i am not worried about it now, since it works fine with the external xulrunner
<asac> jimmy_: we should drop the complete xulruner code from git
<asac> jimmy_: if you want changes to xulrunner, just use the packaging branch above imo
<asac> i think i should really get to oregon at some point in the near future ;)
<jimmy_> asac: the only thing for now that we need to chage in the xulrunner is the XDG stuff, i've uploaded the patch already to the bug
<asac> jimmy_: yes, you can add that as a patch into the xulrunner packaging branch i setup for the UME xulrunner
<asac> if you are ubuntu-mobile member you can even commit directly to it
<jimmy_> asac: where is that branch?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.hardy
<asac> get that
<asac> install bzr-builddeb package
<asac> do a bzr bd --merge to build
<asac> you can abort ... switch to the build tree and use quilt to create patches while you develop it
<asac> jimmy_: let me open changelog before you start .... then you cannot do anyhting wrong ;)
<asac> jimmy_: ok pushed the "open tree for development" commit ... feel free to add your bdg patch there
<asac> when that works i can upload from there to PPA
<asac> or you can do, but i guess you want a peer review ;)
<jimmy_> asac: ok, i'll do it after lunch
<jimmy_> asac: thanks
<james_w> asac: have you seen "bzr bd-do"?
<asac> james_w: no, just bzr bd-do-de-do ;)
<asac> no seriously, whats that about?
<asac> is that in the normal bzr bd plugin now?
<asac> james_w: ah ... good
<james_w> it does the merge of debian in to upstream, runs a command (default $SHELL), and then if that exits without an error copies ./debian/ back.
<asac> james_w: will it leave me in a shell? if i dont specify a command?
<james_w> yep, should do.
<asac> james_w: point is for mozillla development the dpatch-edit-patch approach is not usable
<asac> i need to do development in the tmp tree ... test bulding ... do more dewvelopment, add another pach and so on
<asac> and only when finish copy over all patches
<asac> james_w: ok, it only copies debian/ back?
<james_w> yup
<asac> maybe it should run ./debian/rules clean first
<asac> to not copy too much cruft
<james_w> it doesn't auto add any new files, so if you are creating patches then "bzr add" after.
<james_w> that's a reasonable idea
<asac> james_w: ok. in future we might have development outside of debian/ tree ... together with clean it might also make sense to copy everything back i guess
<asac> hmm ... not sure.
<asac> ill test that feature and see how well it works
<james_w> thanks
<asac> james_w: will let you know when i have a more qualified opinion :)
<james_w> heh :-)
<james_w> I'm off down t'pub, see you later.
<asac> james_w: $ bzr bd-do
<asac> bzr: ERROR: This command only works for merge mode packages. See /usr/share/doc/bzr-builddeb/user_manual/merge.html for more information.
<asac> ok ... ill wait
<james_w> asac: create .bzr-builddeb/default.conf with
<asac> not sure how i can persistently put a branch into merge mode
<james_w> [BUILDDEB]
<james_w> merge = True
<asac> ok
<asac> sounds complicated though ;)
<asac> i tried bzr bd-do --merge
<asac> didnt work
<asac> if bd-do is just usable for --merge maybe it should assume --merge implicitly
<asac> anyway ... have fun in the pub :)
<jcastro> fta: asac: ok, he's agreed to hand over the flock page, I've made the change in lp.
<fta> thx
<asac> jcastro: cool. did you ask upstream if they want to be part of our flock project?
<asac> fta: if you see gnomefreak tell him to dump bluekuja as admin and make you one instead
<fta> ok
<asac> i hope i can tell him myself, but well ... who knows
<asac> i think he is more out than in these days
<asac> most lkely health issues again
<jcastro> asac: not yet, it's on my todo for tonight
<asac> jcastro: sure. just want more mozilla skills in here :)
<fta> btw, i've packaged flock 2.0 alpha, not 1.2
<asac> so rather mid-term :)
<asac> fta: even 1.2 is beta
<fta> 1.2 is based on ff2, while 2.0 is based on ff3
<asac> ok makes sense
<asac> fta: libxulisation? in place?
<fta> it's almost ok, i've patched it a bit and it built with xul sdk but i've had issues at runtime
<fta> problem is they patched xul directly
<fta> well, the whole ff tree
<asac> jcastro: does brainstorm has a feature to mark an idea as "FIXED"
<asac> would be cool
<asac> for instance "up
<asac> for instance "359
<asac> down
<asac> Mozilla-firefox-adblock should be replaced by Adblock Plus in Ubuntu's repos.  "
<asac> fta: is that one huge monolithic patch or do they maintain them in a transparent fashion?
<fta> (i've pushed flock to my ppa for hardy and intrepid)
<fta> it's a single tree in svn, no patch
<jcastro> asac: we have "Already implemented" and "Implemented"
<jcastro> asac: I can mark it as already implemented
<asac> jcastro: implemented is already the psat ... what is already implemented?
<jcastro> if someone submits and idea that's already done. Sometimes people submit things that are already features and they might not know about it
<fta> already implemented = before the idea, implemented = result of the idea
<fta> at least that's my understanding
<asac> jcastro: ok. maybe this one qualifies for "implemented" ... altough the idea was not taken directly
<asac> unless it has been filed like 2 month ago
<jcastro> asac: for intrepid or hardy?
<asac> [reed]: how do you guys count downloads from mirrors?
<asac> jcastro: adblock-plus is in hardy
<[reed]> bouncer
<[reed]> aka download.mozilla.org
<asac> [reed]: you mean people get to website before downloading?
<asac> ok
<asac> i doubt that we can bounce every package download
<asac> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9269/
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> well, bouncer isn't our only way
<[reed]> but that's our main way
<fta> [reed], hi!
<fta> asac, so, is mozclient still scary ?
<[reed]> hiya, fta
<asac> fta: what scares me most is that i still havent looked ;)
<asac> let me do that now
<asac> pulling
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/flock4.png
<fta> i've improved the packaging a lot
<fta> but there's still a part of the minefield branding in it.. hm
<asac> fta: do we really need to make pl file a template because of DATADIR
<asac> cant we fork that out into a small .pl file that just has variable templates?
<asac> or even make it a parameter of the pl thing
<fta> if there's another file, you still need to hardcode the location
<fta> the idea is to be able to work/test in the dev tree
<asac> fta: cant you locate the current .pl file?
<fta> from $0
<asac> and assume the other is at the same place ... unless overwritten with --with-data-dir=xxxx
<asac> fta: right. does that work even in modules ?
<asac> just wondering
<asac> ok now looking for real ;)
<asac> fta: what does "bless" do?
<fta> it "creates" the object
<asac> ok generic consructor
<asac> do we need to implement new? what other options do we have to create objects?
<fta> new is just a random name
<asac> maybe stupid question
<asac> yeah ... but causes confusion for outsiders ;)
<fta> ? it's the usual constructor name in OO
<fta>  $client = MozClient::CVS->new($conf, $opt);
<fta>  $client = MozClient::Mercurial->new($conf, $opt);
<asac> yeah ... but its not a keyword ... so give it a real name to not make people think that its a language constructor :)
<asac> its ok though
<fta> it's perl, not C++ :)
<asac> all fine.
<fta> better ?
<asac> much better ... not yet finished
<asac> why do you name system as exec?
<asac> exec takes over the process. maybe use system instead
<asac> or runCommand :)
<fta> no reason, i meant execute()
<asac> fta: right, but exec is used in unix ;)
<fta> i know
<asac> exec2 does nothing?
<asac> hmm `$cmd` evaluates $cmd?
<fta> yes, but it's different from system
<asac> is that perlish?
<asac> maybe name first exec == run_system ... and exec2 == run_perlish
<asac> :)
<fta> `cmd` is like in shell, the command could be complex with operators, redirections, multiple commands, etc
<asac> ok then run_system_shell :)
<fta> while system is much more limited but you can easily get return code, stdout & stderr
<asac> fta: ... ok, so how would i add a new backend to mozclient?
<asac> e.g. vcs
<asac> backend
<fta> just add a package like for Mercurial/CVS and in main, call the right constructor
<fta> you just need to implement the methods specific to your VCS
<fta> if you don't, it will call the methods from the ancestor, most will just die telling you to implement it for your VCS
<asac> fta: ok, do we need all in one file?
<asac> cant we have them in multiple files?
<fta> we can split
<asac> like MozclientVcs -> abstract class (does that exist in perl?)
<asac> MozclientVcsCVS -> CVS
<asac> MozclientVcsSvn ... and so on
<fta> that will be Mozclient.pm, Mozclient/CVS.pm, etc
<asac> otherwise, well done imo
<asac> we should find a better name for dynamic tag though
<fta> ideas ?
<asac> fta: why Mozclient.pm? I would think Mozclient/VCS.pm <- the abstract VCS Class
<fta> possible too
<asac> anyway ... no idea for dynamic tag. i forgot again what that exactly did ;)
<asac> so what does it do?
<asac> maybe in that way we can find a better name ;)
<fta> dynamically get a tag from somewhere. I use that for nspr and nss so I get mozilla/client.mk from head, extract NSS/NSPR_CO_TAG from it, and use that to fetch nss/nspr
<asac> that was about finding fixed tags from a rolling head?
<fta> no more nss/nspr from HEAD
<asac> how is the "fixed tag" named atm?
<asac> or branch?
<fta> the nightly nspr/nss will just jump along with xul requirement
<asac> CO_TAG?
<asac> fta: right. i understand dyntag for now ;)
<asac> how can i specify a  branch/tag? still DEBIAN_DATE/DEBIAN_TAG?
<fta> yes, the API is the same as I didn't want to change all packages
<asac> sure
<fta> or call the perl version directly
<asac> fta: how is DEBIAN_DATE DEBIAN_TAG named in .pl code?
<fta> want_date, want_tag
<fta> hm, have_date
<fta> weird names
<asac> hehe
<asac> we should add DYNDATE too ;)
<fta> how will it work ?
<asac> fta: the same as DYNTAG ... we get a date somehow from a rolling hEAD instead of a tag
<asac> most likely no use for mozilla tree
<asac> but maybe there will be something at somepoint in the near or long future .... :-P
<asac> fta: is there any MOZCLIENT_ variable in .conf that cannot be a shell command=
<asac> ?
<asac> or are all those evaluated?
<fta> no
<asac> fta: no what? all or not all or none can be statement?
<fta> just the GET_*
<fta> and DYNTAG
<fta> and POSTCOCMD
<fta> that's it
<fta> just those 4: MOZCLIENT_GETVERSION MOZCLIENT_GETDATE MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD MOZCLIENT_DYNTAG
<asac> fta:  why does nspr DYNTAG need mozilla/config/milestone.txt ?
<fta> indirect. milestone.txt is used in the version name, but it cannot be fetched using MOZCLIENT_MODULES or MOZCLIENT_FILE because it is not in the tree so CVS will just say it's a removed file
<fta> s/tree/same tree/
<jimmy_> asac: ping
<asac> jimmy_: yes
<jimmy_> asac: how do I actually download the xulrunner using bzr? i tried bzr branch lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.hardy and doesn't work, i never used bzr before
<asac> jimmy_: that works for me
<asac> which bzr version?
<asac> jimmy_: anyway, thats the mozillateam branch
<asac> its the one without mobile patches
<asac> the other is lp:~ubuntu-mobile/...
<asac> jimmy_: lp: is shortform for:
<asac> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.hardy
<jimmy_> ok, got it
<asac> jimmy_: maybe push to your private space first to excersize
<asac> you can say: bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~$jimmy.launchpad.id/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.hardy
<asac> without risking to loiter a release branch ;)
<jimmy_> asac: can I just build it and link with it to test it? or I have to push it up and download it?
<asac> jimmy_: sorry ... dont get that question
<asac> (might be a little tired, so excuse any denseness)
<jimmy_> wait, i mean in order to test my patch, i need to upload it to my private space first?
<jimmy_> shouldn't i be able to build the xulrunner, and then install it, and build the browser with it?
<jimmy_> wait, the branch just contains the debian packaging?  so how do i patch this? put the .patch file in debian/patches?
<asac> jimmy_: no
<asac> you can just branch the branch
<asac> then you can use bzr builddeb to buld that branch
<asac> locally
<asac> you can develop it locally ... do everything
<asac> if you want to test how a push looks like push to private space ;) ... thats all i wanted to say
<jimmy_> asac: i see
<jimmy_> so bzr builddeb would get the source?
<asac> jimmy_: bzr builddeb is a tool to build from bzr branches
<asac> jimmy_: for instance our bzr branch just has the debian directory
<asac> so bzr builddeb merges that into a orig.tar.gz
<asac> and builds
<asac> i think it will auto download the orig.tar.gz
<asac> otherwise you just need to put it in the ../tarballs directory
<fta> (auto download only if there's a watch file)
<jimmy_> asac: so how do i merge in my patch? that's the part i am confused
<jimmy_> i have to apt-get source first?
<asac> jimmy_: no ... you branch your branch ;)
<asac> then you run bzr bd --merge --dont-purge
<asac> well ... lets do it different
<asac> jimmy_: you dump you patch in debian/patches/
<asac> bzr add debian/patches/yournewpatch.patch
<asac> add that patchname to the end of debian/patches/series
<asac> then you try to build like: bzr bd --merge --dont-purge .
<asac> err sorry
<asac> then you try to build like: bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --working .
<asac> when that builds ... test the deb files in ../build-area/
<asac> then document in changelog and commit
<jimmy_> asac: that sounds easier :)
<asac> jimmy_: all clear?
<asac> jimmy_: if patch doesn't appyl, the --dont-purge will take care that the source branch is kept in ../build-area/
<asac> you can go there and fix the patch and so on
<jimmy_> ok
<asac> but thats not bzr specific anymore ... quilt is most likely the topic you might ask about then ;)
<jimmy_> i am sure i'll ask later :)
<jimmy_> thanks
<jimmy_> going to attend a meeting now, be back later
<asac> me off by then most likely
<fta> asac, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=321612   they are going backward compared to what you want
<fta> ... from me
<fta> [reed], is there a way to stop receiving mails from bugzilla when just CC changed ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-05
<asac> fta: what do i want?
<fta> no template, but a hack with $0
<asac> fta: you certainly have found all those mail tweaks in bugzilla?
<fta> it's just a patch that has been committed today, written by [reed] :)
<asac> fta: The CC field changes
<asac> doesnt work?
<fta> eh?
<[reed]> fta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/userprefs.cgi?tab=email
<fta> hhmm, thanks
<asac> fta: quite easy to find imo: preferences -> email preferences
<fta> good. done
<fta> g++ -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align -Wno-long-long -pedantic -g -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -Os -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions  -fexceptions -Wno-unknown-pragmas -fPIC -shared -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-h,libxpcomclucene.so -o libxpcomclucene.so  flockLucene.o flockLuceneImp
<fta> l.o flockLuceneThread.o flockLuceneModule.o     -lpthread -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions  -Wl,-rpath-link,../../../../dist/bin  ../../../../dist/lib/libxpcomglue_s.a -L../../../../dist/bin -lxpcom -L/usr/lib -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl /usr/lib/libclucene.a -Wl,--version-script -Wl,../../../../build/unix/gnu-ld-scripts/components-version-script -Wl,-Bsymbolic -ldl -lm
<fta> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libclucene.a(FSDirectory.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<fta> /usr/lib/libclucene.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<fta> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<fta> make[8]: *** [libxpcomclucene.so] Error 1
<fta> damn amd64
<asac> fta: where is libclucene from?
<asac> is that packaged?
<fta> yzq
<fta> yes
<asac> why didn't i find it yet?
<fta> --with-clucene-prefix=/usr  and libclucene-dev
<asac> i searched for lucense for C multiple times
<asac> stupid me
<asac> c++ ... ok
<Hawkskater> hello
<Hawkskater> so, hows firefox 3 coming?
<asac> with v(MAX)
<asac> :-P
<asac> Hawkskater: are you running RC1 from hardy-proposed?
<Hawkskater> no, im running 3 beta 5, i havent gotten around to installing the rc
<asac> its simple. add hardy-proposed or the mozillateam PPA sources to sources.list
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<fta> asac, hardy/libclucene is broken: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15025765/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.flock_2.0%7Ea1%7Esvn20080603r19205-0ubuntu1%7Efta4%7Ehardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> but hardy-propopsed is more up to date
<Hawkskater> asac thanks
<asac> fta: do they ship any .o files by accident?
<fta> who ? clucene or flock ?
<asac> flock
<fta> looking
<fta> nope
<fta> debian bug 460328
<ubottu> Debian bug 460328 in libclucene0 "x86_64 segfault bug reintroduced" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/460328
<Hawkskater> asac
<asac> Hawkskater:  yes.
<asac> RC is better
<Hawkskater> any great new features?
<asac> but b5 wasnt really bad either. but as always there is no objective measure here what is really good
<asac> Hawkskater: no ... feature work was done before beta even ;)
<asac> polishing mostly
<Hawkskater> oh, i might want to update
<MechtiIde> hello and good morning, I want to configure a calender/mail server using for less then ten users. Which software do you suggest and where can I find documentation to configure server _and_ client
<MechtiIde> the client should be Thunderbird/lightning
<asac> MechtiIde: you can configure a webdav server
<asac> that should be enough
<asac> for calendaring
<asac> for mail you can used something independent
<asac> whatever you prefer
<asac> i assume you want an imap server
<MechtiIde> asac, where do I find a HowTo or something similar?
<asac> there are a bunch with different targetted audienced ... i cannot give a preference for servers
<asac> MechtiIde: google "setup webdav apache"
<asac> apt-cache search imap server
<MechtiIde> and a WebDav dokumentation for User not for developer
<asac> if you have a specific imap server google for "setup XXXSERVER ubuntu"
<asac> MechtiIde: google like above
<MechtiIde> thanks for the right words to look for
<asac> MechtiIde: you can also seay "setup webdav apache ubuntu"
<asac> :)
<asac> thats the second hit: http://www.digital-arcanist.com/sanctum/article.php?story=20070427101250622
<asac> our wiki could deserve a page for WebDAV setup ... maybe summarize your experiences there for other users
<asac> MechtiIde: ^^
<MechtiIde> I will describe it
<MechtiIde> also for Debian/Lenny
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<asac> dump
<armin76> bumb rc2!
<asac> armin76: we already are far ahead ... RC2 is for the weak
<armin76> lol
<asac> given that gentoo is not really the place to find the weak ... and given that you dont distribute with official marks ... how about always tracking trunnk in gentoo :)
<asac> that would surely give you credits on fta side ;)
<armin76> haha
<armin76> no way :P
<asac> bah, i stand corrected: gentoo is a place for the weak ;)
<armin76> i do other stuff more interesting than mozilla :P
<asac> compiling X?
<asac> :-D
<asac> and OOO
<asac> to test latest compiler tweaks
<armin76> lol
<asac> -O666 -Wl,-DTHE_NUMBER_OF_THE_BEAST
<armin76> no, i do arch testing, something ubuntu and debian doesn't do :P
<asac> yeah
<asac> much appreciated
<asac> debian has some QA though
<asac> just depends on wheteher ther are users at all for lets say s390 desktop ;)
<armin76> and we aren't stuck with old kernels :P
<asac> are we?
<asac> is debian?
<asac> did debian enter base freeze yet?
<armin76> Linux i2 2.6.26-rc4 #1 SMP Wed Jun 4 11:43:22 UTC 2008 ia64 31 GenuineIntel GNU/Linux *g*
<armin76> no idea
<asac> thats for the weak for sure ;) ... you should be unning 2.7.0
<asac> hah, outdated ... latest is 2.6.26-rc5
<armin76> its a dev box, i don't reboot it everyday :P
<asac> haha
<armin76> but you don't have one! do you?
<armin76> fail!
<asac> 2.7? sure ... i am a strong guy and spoof the version umber just to impress the world
<armin76> i mean a dev box :P
<armin76> gtg
<fta> my dev box is my desktop at home. an all-HEAD desktop :)
<asac> fta: can you please to a maintainence change for the current intrepid mozilla-devscripts?
<asac> all those things like mercurila should not be depends, but recommends
<asac> let me know if you can do it ... otherwise ill fork out the release and do it as its now blocking intrepid biulds
<asac> fta: do you track linux HEAD too?
<asac> which branch? -mm ?
<fta> not anymore, used to for years
<asac> fta: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15053195/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.midbrowser_0.3.0rc1a-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> midbrowser fails because of devscripts
<asac> mercurial should be available though ... not sure. but better drop the depends and make them recommends
<asac> lower the risk of pulling something broken ;)
<asac> fta: mercurial is in universe
<fta> done
<asac> fta: which branch is the stable update branch?
<asac> i cant upload 0.09 ... i need a spin of for 0.08
<fta> even for intrepid ?
<asac> yes
<fta> why ?
<asac> i need a fix now ... cant risk that something breaks
<fta> well, the only change is mozclient, it's not automatically used by packages
<asac> dont bother ... ill do it
<fta> i've closed 0.09 already
<asac> thats not a problem
<fta> it is if you have no intention to push it
<asac> ok i have done it ... look if you are happy like it is
<fta> where ?
<fta> well, 0.09 is not pushed so there's no point in starting 0.09.1, i'd better unclose 0.09 for now
<fta> I need to run, i'll think about it
<asac> fta: i dont think its a problem. you can close 0.09.1 ... didnt want to unclose
<asac> but do as you wish
<asac> ok i creatd .hardy branch ... will mark main branch as development and that as mature
<asac> fta: if you undo the release, please do a full bzr merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts.intrepid.0.08.1
<asac> so we can mark that branch as merged without loosing the ploaded commit
<asac> once midbrowser is build we can upload 0.09 :)
<asac> or 0.09.1
<armin76> quick
<asac> [reed]: so what kind of mechanism should we use in bugzilla to track ubuntu forwarded bugs?
<asac> did we say keyword? ... or did we say "CC virtual user" ?
<asac> did we come up with other options?
<asac> bug 147119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147119 in network-manager "network manager gives couldn't activate dialup service warning" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147119
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9) Gecko/2008052912 Firefox/3.0 <- interesting
<armin76> rc2 identifies itself as 3.0
<asac> armin76: rc1 too for me, no?
<asac> at least in about ;)
<armin76> no idea
 * armin76 checks
<armin76> yup, you're right
<armin76> i didn't notice :D
<asac> mozilla releases _real_ RCs ;)
<asac> which isnt that bad
<gnomefreak> this is odd
<gnomefreak> can anyone see me?
<gnomefreak> it seems as if im  still syncing
<fta2> yes
<gnomefreak> fta2: thanks
<gnomefreak> it seems as if the channels are syncing 5 at a time
<armin76> i can't
<gnomefreak> did anyone open a bug on RC2 for the release?
<gnomefreak> i havent checked mail to see when it will release yet
<fta2> rsn
<gnomefreak> rsn?
<armin76> haha
<armin76> gnomefreak: ubuntu already has 3.0 final :)
<gnomefreak> armin76: they ended up releasing RC1 as final?
<armin76> yeah! bad ubuntu *g*
<armin76> j/k
<gnomefreak> armin76: there was a bug or 2 blocking
<gnomefreak> armin76: are you just looking at the FF title bar or did you hear this from mozilla
<armin76> woot?
<armin76> rc2 is already released
<gnomefreak> armin76: when was it released? yesterday?
<armin76> or today
<armin76> read mozilla.com :P
<armin76> err
<armin76> .org
<gnomefreak> armin76: havent gotten that far yet and i will have it in email anyway
<gnomefreak> who has pine + thunderbird + IMAP?
<armin76> This entry was posted by beltzner on Wednesday, June 4th, 2008 at 3:23 pm
 * gnomefreak didnt think thunderbird read files from you ~/SHOME yet include them in TB folders
<gnomefreak> seems to me RC2 is borked
<armin76> lol
<gnomefreak> This is bugging the hell outta me and I can't find a way to roll back
<gnomefreak> to RC1. Any idea?
<gnomefreak> gonna ask if its google tool bar causing that :) if i ever get TB to help me out
<asac> gnomefreak: in what way is RC2 borked?
<asac> important to figure out instead of rolling back
<gnomefreak> asac: its looking like extensions the more i read it
<gnomefreak> i posted comment asking about GTB
<asac> GTB?
<gnomefreak> GooleToolBar
<asac> ah
<asac> does that work at all?
<gnomefreak> asac: does thunberbird look for folders/mail from hard driver? like make folder in pine adn Tb will pick it up
<gnomefreak> asac: AFAIK its still broken
<gnomefreak> las i heard Google only updated API for certain sites like gmail
<asac> fta2: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15056277/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.midbrowser_0.3.0rc1a-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> still fails
<gnomefreak> asac: see bug 122529 as i have neverheard of TB looking in ~/Mail for folders nor mail
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122529 in mozilla-thunderbird "Non-Thunderbird IMAP folders not visible to Thunderbird" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122529
<gnomefreak> it was closed at one time but user reopened it
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<asac> well ... you can use movemail
<asac> then you can probalby specify that as the location
<asac> maybe you can even set a custom location for Mail for certain accountgs
<asac> fta2: i wonder if builds now require recommends too
<asac> cant see which version was pulled in ... will retry in an hour
<gnomefreak> is it possible to set TB2 to offline mode for incoming and online for outgoing? yes it saounds silly but very helpfull when you have ~2000 emails and more just keep coming in
<asac> dont think so
<asac> why?
<asac> hmm
<asac> you say a "stop the flood button" ?
<gnomefreak> too many coming in while im working on sending email so it would same me the time to keep scrolling
<gnomefreak> asac: yes :)
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> and what are the little orange "stars" or "circle"
<asac> intersting approach ;)
<gnomefreak> next to new mail
<asac> why is that a problem?
<asac> thunderbird should keep the currently selected mail active
<gnomefreak> asac: time consumming to keep reading the email (its almost like) im looping without a breaking point
<gnomefreak> it does but since i work from top to bottom of the list of mails and only comment on some the rest stay marked as unread until im done just incase i missed something
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe sort by date?
<asac> not by thread?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> i guess ill have to change how they are viewed
<asac> i think you are right
<asac> what one would want is going through mails by date, but still viewing thread
<asac> e.g. you could manually go up and down single steps with cursor
<asac> but the next mail button would go to next mail by date
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe thats the case?
<asac> you can hit 'j' to get to next mail
<gnomefreak> yeh that about right. I just hate the fact that no matter what view its not helpful with that many emails. i wonder if someone has a extension for something  like that :)
 * gnomefreak has an idea
<gnomefreak> have all my outgoing comments ready to send than turn tb back online and send them :)
<gnomefreak> asac: got another firefox/thunderbird should save files "****" bug 175286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175286 in mozilla-firefox "Feature request: save files read-only when invoking external viewers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175286
<asac> gnomefreak: thats fixed in hardy
<asac> look at a changelog to infd the dupe
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> in FF3 or 2?
<gnomefreak> asac: im not seeing it https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0 nor in firefox source package
<asac> gnomefreak: no thats fixed in thunderb
<asac> irdf
<asac> firefox 3 has it fixed
<asac> ffox 2 wontfix
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox-3 fix was ours or upstreams?
<gnomefreak> fucking thunderbird feature is broken cant send unsent mails after turning it back online
<asac> gnomefreak: fffox 3 == fixed upstream
<asac> tbird 2 == fixed here
<asac> ffox 2 == wontfix
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> i cant send mail in tb :(
<gnomefreak> thats alot of replys that wont get sent
<gnomefreak> bug 192888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<asac> only 50 bugmails in fox3 folder left :
<asac> )
<asac> [reed]: you think bug 236610 aspect was already discussed or even fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236610 in xulrunner-1.9 "Firefox 'bad certificate' warning blocks navigation with small secured frames" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236610
<asac> e.g. invalid cert in an iframe where the user cannot reach the "add exception ..." button?
<asac> gnomefreak: can you confirm bug 236901
<asac> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236901 in firefox-3.0 "privacy settings not followed when closing firefox by the 'file' menu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236901
<asac> let me know
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> im thinking gmail has issues today
<gnomefreak> file > close works fine asked me to delete personal info and loaded the bug page in tab
<gnomefreak> andd it works fine using the X in upper right hand corner. I DONT SEE A RED X anywhere. maybe its a theme hes using?
 * asac lunch
<gnomefreak> commented on bug
 * gnomefreak heading to drs. appointment not sure how long i will be gone but once noon gets here <in about 3hours and 15 minutes
<armin76> asac: 233610 sucks, tbh :P
<armin76> we'll miss the dialogs :(
<asac> bug 233610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233610 in elisa "Text doesn't fit into the popup area" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233610
<asac> mozilla bug 233610
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 233610 in Bugzilla-General "Modem Connection can not be deactivated" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233610
<asac> armin76: not sure what you mean
<armin76> asac: 236610 :P
<asac> armin76: gentoo thing?
<armin76> bug 236610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236610 in xulrunner-1.9 "Firefox 'bad certificate' warning blocks navigation with small secured frames" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236610
<asac> bug folder all read
<asac> 400 to go in ffox 2 folder :(
 * Admiral_laptop is smooth...
<Admiral_laptop> I deleted everything in /usr/bin that I needed
<Admiral_laptop> basically the whole core-utils package..
<Admiral_laptop> time to go fix it..
<Admiral_laptop> gah, wrong channel.
<armin76> fail
<asac> ^^ was that ment for this channel :) ?
<asac> oh he already noticed
<asac> i should work on screens that have more than 10 lines ;)
<campd> asac: what do you guys do with crash reporting/breakpad?
<asac> campd: multiple options.
<asac> campd: 1. send all stacktraces we currently have somewhere
<asac> campd: 2. in future enable crashreporter and arrange with you so that you can properly analyze those crashes
<asac> e.g. work how to get dbg symbols to you and so on
<asac> campd: would you be willing to help us get things sorted on your side?
<campd> I can find the right people to talk to :)
<campd> do you just disable the crash reporter for now?
<asac> campd: for now its disabled. we have our own distro solution, e.g. we get all crashes reported as bugs
<campd> yeah
<campd> cool, thanks
<asac> but i want to change that ;) ... tell me what we need to do before we can able crashporter
<asac> np
<campd> asac: so basically what you'd need to do is send us symbols, and point the crash reporter at our crash reporting server
<campd> asac: Ted Mielczarek can give you more detail about what you'd need to do
<asac> campd: true. but what symbols ... how do you select the right ones? you probably need the symbols for all depends as well
<campd> either ted.mielczarek@gmail.com or you can ask on dev-platform
<asac> campd: yeah, i know him. i wanted to talk with him about it once in #breakpad, but then things got in between
<asac> campd: whats your mozilla.com address? campd@moz.. ?
<campd> dcamp@
<campd> asac: is the data generated by your crash reporter available publically anywhere?
<asac> campd: its all in bugs.
<asac> every crash is one bug.
<campd> ah
<asac> i can show you one
<asac> there is a text file attachment that has the thread stack trace
<campd> how is dup management handled?
<asac> campd: if you can use those to inject them in your database i could arrange to send you all files in a batch
<campd> I dunno how that'd work
<asac> campd: we have a database running on the server that tries to match them. doesnt work that great for  mozillas
<asac> but in general it works
<asac> still nothing as streamlined as breakpad
<campd> cool
<asac> campd: bug 188540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188540 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188540
<asac> campd: ok i sent a starter mail to you and ted.
<campd> asac: cool, thanks
<asac> probably a bit confusing without context. hope that is ok for a start
<campd> looks fine to me
<asac> jcastro: thanks received the mail from sonbird folks and will answer that
<asac> by tomorrow the answers should be there
<asac> Jazzva: hey
<Jazzva> asac: Here I am...
<asac> Jazzva: howdy?
<Jazzva> asac: Pretty good ... You? :)
<asac> same same
<asac>  ;)
<asac> Jazzva: how are your merges going for this cycle?
<asac> wanna get you in ubuntu-dev ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Not so good... have been lazy
 * Jazzva is ashamed
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> asac: So far: liferea, ksimus, and... lemme check
<asac> how can i motivate you?
<asac> Jazzva: did i upload liferea yet?
<asac> otherwise give me link ... ill do that now
<Jazzva> asac: Nope :).
<Jazzva> Ok, wait a second
<Jazzva> asac: I have also been helping norsetto with gnome-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer :)
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... i know. he asked me to sponsor them to debian
<asac> which ill do
<Jazzva> asac: liferea is bug 228827
<asac> at least i plan to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228827 in liferea "Please merge liferea-1.4.15-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228827
<Jazzva> And tracker. That's it so far...
<asac> Jazzva: there is still no full debdiff :/
<asac> thought you said you attached that?
<Jazzva> asac: Well, I think that should be the one without po
<Jazzva> Every time I asked about po changes, I was told to remove them from the final debdiff...
<Jazzva> Let me see on ubuntu-motu.
<armin76> asac: what about me! :P
<Jazzva> asac: I'll try to find some merge to do it tonight. :)
<asac> armin76: you? ... i thought you ----><---- that close from getting banned on all public irc networks:-P ... now you want to be a ubuntu-dev?
<asac> hehe
<armin76> haha
<armin76> why would i get banned? :P
<Jazzva> asac: There is the comment on #ubuntu-motu... Let me just check the changelog :). If there is no mention of those rare cases, I think the debdiff without-po is the final one...
<asac> Jazzva: ok i am building and uploading
<asac> i dont mind.
<asac> just remember to follow up in case liferea gets regressions :)
<Jazzva> Ok... I haven't seen any while I was messing around with it.
<Jazzva> asac: How many votes would I need for ubuntu-dev?
<asac> Jazzva: just consent i think. there is no absolute number
<asac> Jazzva: if you have a few that would be good ... if you have noone against you thats even better ;)
<asac> Jazzva: updating my subscriptions doesnt work
<asac> i get (-) signs next to the subscription
<Jazzva> asac: Well, you said you would give one. pochu mentioned he would be willing to say he was happy with those two merges, but that he doubts it wouldn't mind. And I might ask norsetto, if he would support me. I don't know if anyone else remembers me
<Jazzva> asac: lemme run it
<asac> hmm hostname could not  be found
<asac> whats gong on
<Jazzva> asac: It works here... updates correctly
<Jazzva> Dunno what's wrong
<Jazzva> I'll test the debdiff again :/
<asac> yeah ... let me check
<asac> i have a wierd feeling
<asac> Jazzva: are you using xulrunner 1.9 rc1?
<Jazzva> Yes
<Jazzva> 1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<Jazzva> That one
<asac> works?
<Jazzva> Let me build with the debdiff...
<Jazzva> Just to see if everything is ok.
<Jazzva> But with the deb I made, everything works. Updates the feeds.
<asac> Jazzva: ok works here :-P
<asac> proxy bustage
<Jazzva> asac: Phew :)
<asac> most likely in combination with the mobile xulrunner build i am using
<asac> which has a patch to auto sync things from gconf
<asac> and i tested with proxy yesterday :)
<Jazzva> Ah... I see.
<Jazzva> So, I haven't messed up (...yet)? :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok. i think thats great
<Jazzva> asac: ...regarding the votes. I don't know if anyone would be against me. Nobody complained to me directly. (which doesn't mean that nobody wont on voting)
<Jazzva> *won't
<asac> hehe
<asac> sure
<asac> i doubt there will be someone against you
<asac> Jazzva: do we do carry a diff to debian that moves things to quilt?
<Jazzva> asac: We switched to quilt, because Debian did that. And then I just remade the Ubuntu patches, to be for quilt
<Jazzva> So, I suppose we don't...
<asac> Jazzva: ok uploading
<Jazzva> asac: Thanks :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> done
<asac> Jazzva: have you tried to enable webkit?
<Jazzva> asac: I didn't know we provide webkit :/. Now I see we do... I haven't tried that.
<asac> Jazzva: would be a high profile task :)
<asac> if that works well we have to move webkit to main i guess and doing that will cause some visibility for you ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll try... But don't expect I'll succeed :)
<asac> Jazzva: na ... should work
<asac> maybe you need to update webkit to latest from debian
<asac> but why now
<Jazzva> Actually, I'll try it right now :)
<asac> not
<Jazzva> asac: Test building liferea with webkit ... so far no breakages.
<Jazzva> And now it's compiling source files...
<asac> bug 38131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38131 in firefox "Firefox causes massive Xorg CPU usage" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38131
<asac> bug #198453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198453 in pulseaudio "Default ALSA device must use PulseAudio, otherwise ALSA applications may fail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198453
<Jazzva> asac: Any way how can I check if liferea uses webkit?
<Jazzva> asac: Oh, there is the message in the terminal :)
<asac> Jazzva: ldd /usr/bin/liferea
<asac> or any binary it distributes
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> Note: WebKit HTML rendering support is experimental and
<Jazzva> I suppose it is with webkit :)
<asac> does it work good?
<Jazzva> Let me test it a bit... Adding a feed, removing a feed, updating, etc... :)
<Jazzva> asac: Can you check the post in Planet Ubuntu, published today at 12:59PM.. The name of the blog/poster is not displayed correctly, but with boxes with utf character code in them.
<asac> only have a post at 12.49
<asac> err, most recent is 22:10
<asac> my history doesnt get that far
<asac> i wiped my .liferea-1.4 dir :)
<Jazzva> Ah... ok, I'll remove liferea-webkit, to see if it's ok :)
<Jazzva> asac: It's the problem with liferea (or my character support...), and not with liferea-webkit
<Jazzva> asac: So, at the first glance, it works fine.
<asac> ok. do we have latest webkit?
<Jazzva> asac: the same as in debian
<Jazzva> it's 0~svn32442-1
<Jazzva> And the change to the package it's really little. Just adding debian/liferea-webkit.* files from Debian's package, enabling it in debian/{control,rules}
<Jazzva> asac: So, are we doing liferea-webkit package?
<asac> Jazzva: thats good
<asac> we can probably enable it and push it
<asac> Jazzva: have to get webkit to main though
<asac> Jazzva: can you look how epiphany with webkit currently looks like?
<asac> if that is already in a usable state we can do that migration too i guess
<Jazzva> asac: You mean to build it? there is no package in ubuntu
<asac> Jazzva: right ;)
<asac> i think webkit is disabled
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll get our package and enable webkit :).
<crimsun> asac: WRT libflashsupport, it's a bit complicated.  It was never a real solution, so it shouldn't be used in either hardy-* or intrepid.  The PulseAudio source package doesn't need to be adjusted in hardy-*; it may be in intrepid (i.e., promoting libasound2-plugins from Recommends to Depends).
<crimsun> asac: So, for intrepid, libasound2-plugins is the intended path, since it functions with flashplugin-nonfree much better than libflashsupport (not to mention alsa-lib is fixed).
<Jazzva> asac: Could we do the merge of epiphany-browser from debian, and then try to enable the webkit during the merge?
<crimsun> asac: it is not possible to cleanly SRU alsa-lib into hardy-*, because the necessary bits will cause apps compiled against hardy's libasound2-dev to break.
<Jazzva> asac: At least, I would go that way... :)
<asac> crimsun: i agree on dumping libflashssupport
<asac> crimsun: so what are the alsa-lib changes? isnt it just a the pulse plugin that needs to be enabled + flash 10?
<crimsun> asac: no, we need a fixed alsa-plugins source package (see bzr) /and/ a fixed alsa-lib source package
<crimsun> (for hardy-*, that is)
<crimsun> alsa-plugins bits are fairly trivial and already in bzr
<asac> right. just wonder what fix is it that requires alsa-lib to break ABI?
<asac> crimsun: alsa plugins == pulse plugin/module for alsa right?
<crimsun> I'll dig up the specific changesets, just on the phone ATM
<crimsun> (WRT alsa-lib)
<asac> crimsun: ok thanks
<crimsun> yes, alsa-plugins contains pulse pcm & ctl
<Jazzva> asac: If you have few minutes :)... Would you be ok if I try to do epiphany merge? It seems big, mostly Makefile.in's that couldn't be merged. So, I suppose I should just keep Debian files for that. Any other warnings? (in case you're fine with me doing the merge)
<Jazzva> (you are the last uploader for it...)
<asac> Jazzva: which merge?
<Jazzva> asac: epiphany-browser
<asac> Jazzva: i just upgraded epiphany-browser to latest upstream :)
<asac> i am not really sure that epiphany-browser is really based on debian packages
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm... I downloaded 2.22.1.1 (I think) half an hour ago... Now I noticed there is a merge waiting in Debian. So, merge is a no-go way.
<asac> Jazzva: 2.22.2 is in proposed
<asac> and intrepid
<asac> iirc
<Jazzva> asac: Looking at the changelog, I think we merged in the hardy cycle. But, there were many changes since then...
<asac> our chanages are mostly for xulrunner 1.9
<asac> we probably need to keep them
<asac> try to do the merge, but try to keep the xulrunner 1.9 changes for now
<asac> (if the merge is about 2.22.2 at all)
<asac> otherwise we have to wait till debian updates their package to 2.22.2
<Jazzva> Nope... I think it's still 2.22.1.1 in debian.
<Jazzva> Ok... I'll try to pick their changes in order to enable webkit, and put them in our package...
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... do a three way merge ;)
<Jazzva> Is that a good thing :)?
<Jazzva> what is a three way merge exactly?
<asac> better would be to do the debian upgrade and then merge ;)
<asac> not sure who is debian maintainer
<asac> but maybe its lool?
<asac> you can certainly ask him to upload to debian
<asac> Jazzva: well. now i remember: you should actually packag elatest 2.23 snapshot
<asac> thats where all the epiphany webkit work happens
<Jazzva> asac: Josselin Mouette and slomo... and Debian GNOME maintainers
<asac> and we can drop xul changes as xul backend is gone
<asac> ok
<asac> Jazzva: maybe just try a local build for latest trunk of epiphany
<asac> if that is good we should talk to seb first
<asac> on how to coordinate that
<asac> he has plans for 2.23 soon
<Jazzva> So, for now, we go with 2.23...
<Jazzva> Right?
<asac> so he probably wants 2.23 packaged
<asac> Jazzva: right ?... but dont put too much efford in packaging. maybe just try to build upstream sources and see in what state the tree is
<asac> maybe upstream currently does some heavy lifting and its not suitable to be packaged at all right now
<Jazzva> umm... ok. I'll see what I can do
<asac> Bug 227274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227274 in firefox "X session crash when I visit a page with firefox" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227274
<asac> hmm gnomefreak set that to triaged
<Jazzva> Ok... I'm off for 10-20 minutes.. See you soon
<fta> http://vcscompare.blogspot.com/2008/06/on-mainline-merges-and-fast-forwards.html
<fta> http://jam-bazaar.blogspot.com/2008/06/dvcs-comparison-on-mainline-merges-and.html
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-06
<asac> ha ... midbrowser in action :) http://linuxdevices.com/files/misc/wind_river_moblin_ldss.png
<asac> http://linuxdevices.com/news/NS8446435808.html
<asac> :)
<asac> i think i know why i feel so tired ;)
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-June/date.html
<asac> ubuntu-mozillteam-bugs received ~1k mails from 1 jun 00:00:00 - 6 jun 10:00:00
<gnomefreak> asac: are you getting Uncaught bounce notifications in your email?
<gnomefreak> i get over 30 a day from same email is there a way to stop this?
<gnomefreak> ah fixed it :). ok i unsubscribed ulyzester@gmail.com from bug mailing list to fix the uncaught bounces. i wish there was a perm way to do it but the settings for bounces should have caught it but failed to disable his subscription
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea ...i get 100 of those each and every day
<asac> they directly to go to /dev/null
<gnomefreak> asac: it should stop as of now
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> i havent counted all of them but everytime i open email there is a shit load of them there
<asac> are you using the offline/online tweak now?
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please dump bluekuja from admins and add fta?
<gnomefreak> asac: something doesnt make sense on bug 49613 it works with windows and fails with Ubuntu and the pic that is above the menu isnt flash at all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin always rendered on top of html" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<gnomefreak> asac: yep what list?
<asac> gnomefreak: mozillateam?
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: not list, but launchpad team
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> though fta was admin but will check and add
<asac> gnomefreak: no he isnt ... as of the day before yesterday
<gnomefreak> asac: fta is now admin
<gnomefreak> and bluekuja has been removed from admin
<gnomefreak> i think im gonna make my gnomefreak address IMAP today
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> since biggest part of mail goes to ubuntu.ase
<asac> fta: ^^
<gnomefreak> asac: anytime
<gnomefreak> crap i forgot to send final comment on the above bug but it should be there soon as i just sent it
<asac> gnomefreak: all flash bugs need to be assigned to flashplugin-nonfree :)
<asac> just to remind you
<gnomefreak> something wrong with that bug or upstream didnt fix it or the fix hasnt landed
<asac> none of those needs to stay on firefox-3.0 :)
<gnomefreak> asac: it is assigned to that
<asac> ok ok
<asac> fine then
<gnomefreak> its not a flash issue though
<gnomefreak> unless our flash package is totally messed up
<asac> gnomefreak: further, you should really invalidate any kind of website brokenness
<asac> like i do
<asac> unless its really a firefox bug ;)
<asac> point them to Help -> Report a Broken Web Site menu entry
<gnomefreak> asac: problem is its not "one" side
<gnomefreak> dite
<gnomefreak> site
<gnomefreak> asac: see users comment above mine as he tested Vista and Ubuntu one works other doesnt, maybe it is our build of firefox?
<gnomefreak> be back in a few time for a smoke
<asac> well ... dont care too much about flash
<asac> personally id say that flashplugin-nonfree is a bug sink where noone should really attempt to triage individual bugs unless we find a way
<asac> to properly forward these upstream to adobe
<gnomefreak> we will never find a way since we cant get any usefull crash info
<gnomefreak> there isnt a real or a real good upstream bug tracker that i have found
<asac> right
<asac> thats why: just dont followup on bugs that already sank in flashplugin-nonfree package
<gnomefreak> it cant be an upstream issue anyway and i am highly doubtful its even flash
<asac> just invalidate firefox targets if any
<gnomefreak> they are fix released
<asac> gnomefreak: the flashplugin rendered on top thing?
<asac> thats a flash issue for sure
<asac> mozilla has added its part to fix this
<asac> now adobe needs to use those features
<asac> (thats why its fix released on mozilla side)
<gnomefreak> asac: yes that bug. how can it be than it should fail on windows version of firefox
<asac> afaik, adobe added support for that on windows, but not on linux
<gnomefreak> that could be a good reason than
<asac> gnomefreak: as i said: if its flash its flash ... not firefox
<asac> there might be exceptions ... but in general thats true ;)
<gnomefreak> flash 10 hasnt had upstream fix
<asac> nope
<asac> hopefully final will get that
<gnomefreak> does it fail in gnash as well?
<gnomefreak> maybe if it does we can fix it in gnash atleast
<fta> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
 * gnomefreak wonders why people dont serach ubuntu for the package before spending days trying to find a tarball of it
<asac> hehe
<asac> unix mentality
<fta> i wonder if it would be possible to fake the dbgsym in ppa.. lack of dbgsym debs is bothering me
<fta> maybe a post install rule could do it
<fta> asac, damn
<fta> Setting up xulrunner-1.9 (1.9~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta4) ...
<fta> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner-1.9.postinst: line 6: test: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1a1pre/.autoreg: binary operator expected
<fta>         if test -e /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/.autoreg; then
<fta>                 touch /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/.autoreg
<fta>         fi
<fta> we should not use a * here
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-06-05 23:35 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1a1pre/.autoreg
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-06-03 16:57 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/.autoreg
<asac> fta: which packages need to touch that?
<fta> that's postinst from xul
<asac> fta: well ... i think extensions or at least chrome extension packages need to touch that
<asac> to tell xulrunner to redo stuff
<fta> perhaps, but the "*" is evil here
<fta> we could touch /usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner-1.9 --gre-version`/.autoreg instead
<asac> fta: we should provide a binary in  /usr/sbin/xul19-touch-autoreg
<asac> :)
<asac> and in .postinst do:
<asac> if test -x /usr/sbin/xul19-touch-autoreg; then
<asac>   /usr/sbin/xul19-touch-autoreg
<asac> fi
<asac> maybe we can inject that snippet into extension packages through mozilla-devscripts?
<fta> yes
<fta> [reed], is there a websvn on mozilla.org ?
<fta> [reed], i want to see revisions but svn.mozilla.org doesn't show them
<Admiral_Chicago> going to go back for my Easy BCD
<Admiral_Chicago> gah...wrong window again..
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: welcome
<[reed]> fta: viewvc.svn.mozilla.org
<fta> thx
<bdmurray> asac: at one point in time we had talked about some changes to the mozilla team's bug policies.  Is that right?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/css3-selectors.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/acid3.png
<asac> bdmurray: did you see the spec i am drafting?
<asac> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/UpstreamBugProceduresIntrepid
<bdmurray> asac: looking now
<asac> bdmurray: thats more about upstream forwarding ... but given that the goal is to forward all bugs that are valid upstream, its basically the goal we can align the general bug procedures for
<bdmurray> asac: I've been wanting to have a firefox hug day but was concerned about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States and the level of complication there
<asac> bdmurray: sure. how to improve this? write another spec?
<asac> or have a call next week?
<bdmurray> A call or meeting might be helpful.  Is that something you wanted to change?
<Jazzva> asac: Are we gonna go for that Mozilla Team meeting soon? It's no hurry, just to know...
<asac> bdmurray: the bug procedures? sure. thats what i said at UDS. its still valid.
<bdmurray> asac: okay, great I just wanted to make sure we were on the same page.
<asac> Jazzva: which meeting? i remember that you wanted to raise something.
<asac> Jazzva: what was the agenda item?
<asac> sorry if i forgot something ;)
<Jazzva> The first one is about moving extensions-related pages on MT wiki to something like MozillaTeam/Extensions/
<Jazzva> The second ... I would have to look into a log :). Give me a second
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. great. lets do the meeting in week 26?
<asac> e.g. 2 weeks from now? ... send out announcement, blog about it this week
<asac> that should give people up front 1.5 weeks to align there schedule
<Jazzva> asac: The second was the new members procedure for extensions team...
<asac> yeah thats good.
<Jazzva> asac: Is it possible to have it on 29.06? I have an important exam on 28th.
<Jazzva> (28th is Saturday)
<asac> err, i ment week 25 :)
<asac> looked in the long line
<Jazzva> Ok... week 25 is cool :)
<asac> anyway 29 is fine for me too
<asac> so weekend?
<Jazzva> Fine by me.
<asac> choose whatever you like and announce it on the mailing list and CC all current team members (mozillateam/extensions team)
<asac> sorry ... have to run for a few
<asac> bbi a minute
<Jazzva> asac: Ok... We do meetings in the evening?
<asac> Jazzva: depends on the day. i think fri and sat having a meeting in the evening might be unfortunate
<asac> sunday evenig sounds reasonable
<Jazzva> hmm... So, are we gonna do 22nd (Sunday) 20:00 GMT+1?
<Jazzva> or 21st, in the afternoon?
<asac> Jazzva: what is GMT+1? i am currenty in GMT+2 :)
<Jazzva> Ok... GMT+2 :)
<asac> but anyway, i am fine with 22nd evening
<asac> okay dokay
<Jazzva> (right... UTC is the one that is not changing)
<asac> you wanna send announce? i could do that too, but would prefer to forward that info in my blog :)
<asac> Jazzva: send announcement out as discussed and tell people that they can suggest agenda items
<asac> either by sending mail to you, mailing list or adding it to wiki page :-D
<Jazzva> asac: Ok. Great :)
<asac> Jazzva: maybe check with fta and gnomefreak if they can attend
<asac> but as i said before, we probably wont get a time that fits all
<Jazzva> fta? ^
<Jazzva> I'll mail gnomefreak first...
<Jazzva> That should be good time. It would be Sunday afternoon in his timezone, I think...
<asac> yep
<asac> i think all good
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll just wait till tomorrow morning, to see if he replys
<Jazzva> s/replys/replies/
<fta> hi
<fta> hm, for the meeting, i don't know when i'm supposed to leave for the US, yet
<fta> is that an irc meeting ? a call ?
<asac> irc
<fta> asac, btw, i've landed a bunch of stuff in mozclient today
<fta> http://alex.polvi.net/2008/06/05/state-of-the-add-ons-report-june-5th/
<asac> fta: yeah ... saw commits
<asac> not details though ;/
<asac> fta: does MOZCLIENT_TAREXCLUDE make sense? shouldnt that be MOZCLIENT_TAREXCLUDE_ONTOP ?
<asac> i'd guess that you rarely want to replace the default vcs excludes
<asac> most cases would probably exclude application specific files ... and when definig those in a app.conf you dont want to remember what files to remove for whatever vcs is used
<asac> in any case: good to see mozclient growing
<asac> flock ;)
<asac> fta: btw, are the flash crashes gone in intrepid or not?
<asac> iiuc they should indeed be gone and sound should work with PA
<asac> (without libflashsupport)
<fta> yes, but there are tons of sound issues
<asac> due to the changes introduced for this or due to something else?
<asac> fta: is a /etc/asound.conf shipped?
<asac> or better: how exactly was the pulse plugin in alsa now enabled?
<fta> bad stuttering with PA, i have to kill it every few hours
<fta> according to bug 190754, it's supposed to be fixed in kernel 2.6.24-18 but it's in hardy-proposed, not in intrepid :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190754 in linux "Over-optimistic buffering in PulseAudio causes underruns (audible stuttering, pops)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190754
<asac> ok reconnect
<fta> and in ff3, i often have no sound at all
<asac> fta: last was
<asac> 00:30 < fta> according to bug 190754, it's supposed to be fixed in kernel 2.6.24-18 but it's in  hardy-proposed, not in intrepid :(
<fta> you have everything
<asac> i have everything?
<asac> every problem or every component to solve this problem ;) ?
<fta> you didn't miss anything during your reco
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> fta: cant you get the hardy kernel still?
<asac> or are you on 2.6.26 now?
<fta> hm, i don't think so
<fta> 2.6.24-16.30
<fta> and i still need to reboot to apply that (old) one :P
<crimsun> fta: there are a couple issues at hand; which are you referring to?
<crimsun> and which release (hardy or intrepid)?
<fta> intrepid
<crimsun> fta: dpkg -l libasound2-plugins|grep ^ii
<fta> stuttering with PA is my main problem, flash and PA is next
<fta> 1.0.16-1ubuntu1
<Jazzva> asac: No luck with building epiphany from trunk. Either something is wrong with me, or with their build files (I pick first option).
<crimsun> fta: cat ~/.asoundrc*
<Jazzva> asac: I can try to test with 2.22, if that's ok
<fta> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17732/
<asac> Jazzva: how does it fail?
<crimsun> fta: asoundconf reset-default-card && asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<asac> Jazzva: no . 2.22 doesnt make much sense to test with webkit
<asac> crimsun: will set-pulseaudio only be set automagically for new installs?
<fta> i should probably trash my /etc/pulse/default.pa.
<crimsun> asac: I'm not core-dev; that's you guys'/gals' call.
<crimsun> asac: I advise you to consider setting it so, however.
<Jazzva> asac: Well, there was no configure in trunk... Then I ran autoconf to produce one from configure.ac... It did report some errors, but produced configure (which is broken, I think...). Then I ran ./configure with parameters from debian/rules, and I got a syntax error.
<fta> i've disabled module-suspend-on-idle a while ago as it was making ff3+flash crash
<asac> crimsun: so what are the steps still left in your opinion?
<crimsun> asac: for intrepid?
<asac> crimsun: yes. lets start with that and work down ;)
<crimsun> asac: let me think a bit, please.
<asac> sure ... take your time ;)
<asac> Jazzva: is there a autogen.sh ?
<asac> Jazzva: if so, run that
<asac> otherwise try autoreconf ;)
<Jazzva> Ok... running autogen
<Jazzva> .sh
<Jazzva> asac: BTW, I've disabled patches for this testing... I was lazy to check every patch :).
<asac> Jazzva: sure
<fta> rebooting, brb
<asac> this sounds strange ( Bug 237795)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237795 in firefox-3.0 "plugin not properly unloaded" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237795
<asac> anyone can reproduce with that link?
<Jazzva> Testing ...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-07
<Jazzva> asac: Can't reproduce ... but I think I have gnome-mplayer 0.6.2
<Jazzva> and gecko-mediaplayer 0.6.2... I think they mentioned some changes to quicktime.
<Jazzva> asac: Sorry... It's 0.6.2 in intrepid. I have 0.6.0, and I can't reproduce it
<crimsun> asac: for a fresh intrepid install, 1) linux-sound-base should, by default, ship a template alternatives for /etc/asound.conf; this template needs to be unset (for the ALSA case) by default.  For the OSS (dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base) case, this template needs to be set to a file containing the contents of `asoundconf set-oss' (see alsa-utils bzr); 2) pulseaudio should Depends (instead of Recommends) libasound2-plugins.  It
<crimsun> in this way, we preserve ALSA-only usage, OSSv4 usage, and PulseAudio usage.
<crimsun> (I'll be working on the necessary bits in my own branches of alsa-driver, alsa-utils, and pulseaudio.)
<asac> crimsun: the long message was cut off here
<asac>                  set-oss' (see alsa-utils bzr); 2) pulseaudio should Depends (instead of
<asac>                  Recommends) libasound2-plugins.  It
<asac> ... then:
<asac> 01:06 < crimsun> in this way, we preserve ALSA-only usage, OSSv4 usage, and PulseAudio usage.
<asac> in case there was something in between, please paste :)
<crimsun> 2) pulseaudio should Depends (instead of Recommends) libasound2-plugins.  It also needs to update the alternatives for /etc/asound.conf (set it to a file containing the contents of `asoundconf set-pulseaudio').
<crimsun> (that's all that was missing)
<asac> crimsun: in hardy there isnt any /etc/asound.conf at all ... how does it get its defaults?
<crimsun> asac: libasound2 ships it in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf.
<asac> just wonder if the defaults we want cant be put in some other place than that file
<crimsun> asac: /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc are the canonical overrides
<crimsun> I'll have to think harder about the dist-upgrade case.  (Probably pop up a notifier bubble on pulseaudio upgrade?)
<asac> hmm ... notification isnt really something that works
<asac> most users will miss it
<asac> or just close it
<crimsun> ok, well, either a dist-upgrade automatically migrates them (mv ~/.asoundrc* $somewhere_else), or the dist-upgrade leaves them intact
<asac> if i understand you correctly we dont need /etc/asound.conf except for OSS case?
<crimsun> no, we would also need it for the PulseAudio case.
<asac> ok. so similar - aka content of asoundconf set-pulseaudio?
<crimsun> yes
<asac> ok. as far as i can see there is a .asoundrc file in $HOME ... that is generated on every startup? or when global config changes?
<asac> hmm ... dont have it hear even ;)
<crimsun> you shouldn't have an asoundrc at all unless you run Edubuntu
<crimsun> (by default, that is)
<crimsun> an asoundrc must be explicitly generated, and it takes effect (only once) upon a native ALSA app's invocation.
<asac> crimsun: is there any reason to not ship set-pulseaudio config as a general default that users can change by adding their /etc/asound.conf and so on?
<asac> (i refer to default ubuntu setups with pulseaudio)
<crimsun> asac: no, there is no reason to not ship it as such.  That is, in fact, the precise config I outlined above.  :)
<asac> except that flash 9 cant do it ;)
<crimsun> e.g., by default, PulseAudio sets the /etc/asound.conf alternatives.
<asac> crimsun: thats the only point i dont like
<fta> asac, how far is gnash composer/editor from reality ? i remember rob mentioned it at UDS
<asac> crimsun: at least for hardy i dont want to introduce new alternatives
<asac> (but well we talk about intrepid i know)
<crimsun> right, hardy is another mess of cake altogether.
<asac> in any case, i dont think we want to ship any /etc/ file as the default. we should choose another location
<crimsun> as in modify alsa-lib to look elsewhere?  Well....
<asac> is that possible? e.g. we ship alternative somewhere in /usr/share/alsa* and admins can override that in /etc/asound.conf
<asac> i prefer to have /etc/asound.conf a place where admin can do global configs
<asac> packages should ship their defaults somewhere else if possible
<asac> crimsun: you said that /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf is already used
<asac> or does that have a different purpose?
<crimsun> that's the default
<crimsun> /etc/asound.conf overrides it, and ~/.asoundrc overrides both
<crimsun> need to go, wifi spot disappearing :/
<asac> crimsun: sure thanks for the input so far
<fta> damn keyboard layout. after each reboot, i have to uncheck/recheck the same options
<fta> http://dilbert.com/animation/comic/2008-06-05/
<Jazzva> Waited an hour for epiphany to finish compiling... And then it produced an error. Oh, joy... oh, joy...
<Jazzva> Good thing it's just a missing directory, so, I'm gonna run build from that point :)
<fta> asac, you sure you want that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17760/ ?
<asac> fta: to be honest: no :)
<fta> then what ? current code is bad
<fta> that was your proposal earlier today
<asac> yeah ... for now just use --gre-version ... or doesnt that work?
<asac> (directly in postinst)
<asac> i think you suggested that initially ... but well
<asac> i have to look what we really want in the end
<asac> .autoreg is somewhat painful ;)
<fta> i suggested --gre-version directly in postinst, you said you prefer /usr/sbin/xul19-touch-autoreg
<asac> yeah ... it has its benefit ... but i want to think about the final solution a bit before introducing a new binary
<asac> executabe
<fta> ok, i'll go for my initial idea then.
<asac> so if we need a fix now, just fix postinst ... we can go ahead from there ;)
<asac> right
<asac> ok off ... cant keep eyes open :)
<asac> night
<fta> night
<Jazzva> Yay. Epiphany with Webkit is installed. Now to see if it's usable. "Powered by WebKit"
<Jazzva> hmm... some links won't open, and it seems that all links refuse to open in a new window :/
<fta> eheh
<Jazzva> Guess it's still not so usable
<fta> mozilla powa
<Jazzva> fta: Agreed ;)
<Jazzva> It's just that liferea-webkit seems to work fine, so asac thought to test epiphany-webkit.
<Jazzva> Though, he did mention I might need to get latest webkit...
<fta> epiphany is supposed to work as upstream announced the shift
<Jazzva> the shift? to webkit?
<fta> yes
<Jazzva> It might be webkit in our archives...
<Jazzva> I think I'll build webkit from upstream and then leave epiphany compile with it over-night
<gnomefreak> anyone awake?
<crimsun> sure.
<gnomefreak> have you seen the wiki on what was supposed to be talked about at UDS?
<crimsun> no, I'm pretty much out of the loop these days.
<crimsun> (sorry)
<gnomefreak> thanks ill keep looking
<gnomefreak> asac: removing user from subscription didnt work im asking in #launchpad
<gnomefreak> i hate wikis :(
<gnomefreak> asac: its aout 2:45am -0400 and i think i have handled the bounces this time but im going to work with an LP guy to see what can be done (for all i know its an email bomb or some stupid crap
<armin76> bumb rc2!
<[reed]> bumb?
<armin76> no bumb? :P
<fta> hi
<Jazzva> asac: ping
<fta> i'm out of ideas with flock
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15023265/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.flock_2.0~a1~svn20080603r19205-0ubuntu1~fta4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15024875/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.flock_2.0~a1~svn20080603r19205-0ubuntu1~fta4_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15025750/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.flock_2.0~a1~svn20080603r19205-0ubuntu1~fta4~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> asac, care to help ? ^^
<Jazzva> rebuilding epiphany with patches, as it continued to segfault, even with the latest upstream webkit
<fta> Jazzva, i thought debian had it working months ago. did i miss something ?
<Jazzva> fta: Then it's me that's broken ;). Now I'm compiling latest epiphany with latest webkit. It might have been the thing that I didn't apply patches.
<crimsun> asac: (lp:~crimsun/alsa-lib/ubuntu.new and lp:~crimsun/pulseaudio/ubuntu updated as per our discussion)
<Jazzva> Do we still hold meetings in #ubuntu-meeting, or we hold them in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Jazzva> ?
<fta> this channel is quiet most of the time
<Jazzva> fta: Yeah, I was just wondering, cause it says #ubuntu-meeting on wiki MT meetings page. So, I don't know if there is some Ubuntu policy on meetings...
<Jazzva> i.e. they should be only held in #ubuntu-meetings... And, if so, where is the schedule for #ubuntu-meeting? :)
<armin76> buuuuumb!
<Jazzva> armin76: what's a bumb?
<Jazzva> a crash? :)
<armin76> haha
<armin76> a version bump :P
<Jazzva> Oh... oke :)
<fta> rc2 ?
<Jazzva> Hmm... It still won't open in "New window". But no segfault so far.
<lyhana8> hi, i want to refresh my addons list due to conflict between Fx2 and Fx3
<Jazzva> asac, fta: ping
<fta> Jazzva, pong
<Jazzva> fta: You have been working on mozilla-devscripts, right?
<fta> yes
<Jazzva> Is there a support for thunderbird extensions?
<Jazzva> *packaging thunderbird extensions?
<fta> you mean the xpi.mk ?
<Jazzva> Yep...
<fta> it's not specific to ff
<fta> so it's just a matter of install.rdf
<Jazzva> Hmm, I think that imagezoom doesn't show up in thunderbird, and it uses xpi.mk. That's why I asked...
<Jazzva> And as far as I can see in xpi.mk (MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS ?= firefox-addons firefox) it installs only for firefox. Is it ok if we change that parameter in debian/rules for packages that work in thunderbird?
<fta> oh, the addons dir
<fta> yes, you can change it
<fta> xpi.mk will only set it if it's not already there
<fta> that's "?="
<Jazzva> Hmm, ok. I'll test with that. Maybe we can mention that in XPI.TEMPLATE, for packagers that work on thunderbird extensions.
<Jazzva> I didn't know for that operand. :)
<Jazzva> Thanks for the help...
<fta> np
<Jazzva> fta: It works :)
<Jazzva> and, I meant "operator", not "operand"
<fta> good
<fta> i'm trying to brush up my japanese by watching a movie, it's hard. i'm rusted :P
<Jazzva> Good luck ;)
<fta> Jazzva, i have a strange problem with liferea
<Jazzva> fta: What seems to be the problem?
<Jazzva> Introduced by merge *scared*?
<fta> if it's open in a workspace and i move to another workspace, i cannot hide it and bring it to the current workspace using the notification icon
<fta> (middle click on the icon)
<fta> may not be liferea's fault as deluge is showing the same problem
<Jazzva> Hmm... say something to me here, so I can test it for xchat
<fta> Jazzva, test
<Jazzva> Hmm... middle click is not working for me. Only left click, and it moves me automatically to the workspace where xchat is
<fta> oops, left click, yes
<Jazzva> Not working for Pidgin too... Are you using compiz?
<fta> no
<fta> metacity
<Jazzva> Left click moves me to the active desktop
<Jazzva> Hmm... same here
<fta> liferea ?
<Jazzva> No, metacity
<Jazzva> I'll test with liferea
<fta> xchat is okay here, but neither liferea nor deluge
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-08
<Jazzva> Sorry, xchat works (I tried to do something else before)... But still nothing for pidgin
<Jazzva> Are you using the liferea from intrepid or hardy?
<fta> intrepid
<fta> but iirc, it was on hardy too
<fta> started a few months ago
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll test both...
<Jazzva> If it happened few months ago, then it is probably a bug in liferea :/
<Jazzva> Yep. Liferea in hardy shows the same behaviour as Pidgin...
<fta> maybe the notification area applet
<Jazzva> I suppose...
<Jazzva> To report a bug upstream?
<Jazzva> (unless they say it's a feature :))
<fta> i doubt it, it's a regression imho
<Jazzva> I suppose they have some sort of BTS...
<fta> can't find anything related in launchpad
<Jazzva> fta: This might be useful - http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=581684&group_id=87005
<Jazzva> well, at least for reporting a new bug... it doesn't list any bug with "workspace" in summary
<fta> hmm, could be a gtk bug
<Jazzva> Well, if one group of programs has one behaviour, and the other has different behaviour, then it might be the way programmers wrote the programs.
<fta> i'm reading liferea's code
<Jazzva> I can help you with xchat's code in 10-20 minutes, if you want...
<fta> xchat is fine for me
<Jazzva> It's fine for me too... We could try to look for the code that does on_notification_hide/show/click/whatever_is_its_name in both programs and compare the differences :)
<fta> ok, this is bogus
<fta> if((gdk_window_get_state(GTK_WIDGET(mainwindow)->window) & GDK_WINDOW_STATE_ICONIFIED) || !GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE(mainwindow)) {
<Jazzva> that's for showing window?
<fta> that's the test to see if the window must be hidden or made visible
<Jazzva> Could you paste that piece of code to paste.ubuntu? I would like to see it
<fta> gdk_window_get_state(GTK_WIDGET(mainwindow)->window) & GDK_WINDOW_STATE_ICONIFIED returns 2 when the window is visible in another workspace
<Jazzva> And it's recognized as true, if it's not 0
<fta> and returns 0 when it's invisible (docked) or visible in the current worspace
<Jazzva> Aha
<fta> !GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE(mainwindow)) is fine
<ubottu> fta: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fta> lol
<Jazzva> hehe
<Jazzva> Should the first part check if it in another dock, or invisible?
<Jazzva> *it's
<Jazzva> *Shouldn't
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18200/
<Jazzva> ui_mainwindow_save_position() only saves X and Y values?
<Jazzva> *saves only (note to self: learn to write)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18201/
<Jazzva> thanks
<Jazzva> Yep, x, y and w, h
<fta> and panes, but not workspace, it's window manager's business
<fta> if i iconify liferea in the current workspace, the 1st test returns 2 too :(
<fta> so visible in a different workspace = iconified for gtk
<fta> damn
<fta> damn, gdk_window_get_state(GTK_WIDGET(mainwindow)->window) returns 2 so it's not even a mask issue
<Jazzva> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gdk/unstable/gdk-Event-Structures.html#GdkWindowState
<fta> yes, that confirms it
<fta> xchat may do something different
<Jazzva> I'll take a look now
<Jazzva> just to downlaod it
<Jazzva> *download
<Jazzva> fta: This is the code which is called when on window hide/show
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18207/
<Jazzva> for xchat
<Jazzva> Do you thank that changing it to GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE in liferea would do any good?
<Jazzva> s/changing/using/
<Jazzva> s/it to //
<Jazzva> That is, just removing the first check in if
<Jazzva> leaving it to if(!GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE(mainwindow))
<fta> maybe. but the code is there for a reason. do we have a vcs to look for blame ?
<Jazzva> Found one in debian
<Jazzva> Vcs-Browser: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/liferea.git
<Jazzva> not useful...
<Jazzva> here's upstream: http://liferea.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/liferea/
<fta> not enough history :(
<fta> but this also means that code is old, so something else caused the regression
<Jazzva> Well, maybe there was the change to that part... the revision list for it is long
<Jazzva> http://liferea.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/liferea/trunk/liferea/src/ui/ui_mainwindow.c?view=log
<fta> that function didn't change in 2.5y
<fta> or more
<Jazzva> damn
<fta> indeed, that fixes it http://paste.ubuntu.com/18214/
<Jazzva> Woohoo, we rock :)
<Jazzva> Are you gonna forward it upstream, to see if they want to include that change? :)
<fta> the only problem is that if you iconify it, you have to click twice to make it reappear
<Jazzva> And now it's only once?
<fta> no, that's now
<fta> after the patch
<fta> that may be the purpose of the 1st test
<Jazzva> Maybe... But, I don't see how it can be related to the mouse click
<Jazzva> Maybe it's get_state function
<fta> eh? ui_mainwindow_toggle_visibility() is called after the mouse click is detected
<Jazzva> Then again, the function should be called based on event that is caused by a click.
<fta> it is
<Jazzva> Well, maybe we can just change it to react to a click, instead of a double-click
<fta> i said click twice, not double click ;)
<Jazzva> Oooh... right :)
<fta> it's a status issue
<Jazzva> So, if it's visible on another workspace, GTK_WIGDET_VISIBLE might return true, therefore going the the else-branch and hiding the window
<fta> yes
<Jazzva> And then on second click it shows the window, since G_W_V is false
<fta> hence the GDK_WINDOW_STATE_ICONIFIED test
<fta> which is buggy
<Jazzva> damn
<Jazzva> there must be some other way.
<Jazzva> Do you know if GTK is aware of current workspace?
<Jazzva> and the workspace window is on?
<fta> no idea
<fta> at least we've cornered the bug
<Jazzva> Right :)
<Jazzva> Now just to find something that will do the "curWorkspace != windowWorkspace" check
<Jazzva> :)
<fta> i'm not sure it's possible
<Jazzva> Neither am I... As you said, it's WM's job.
<Jazzva> Dunno if this check is worth it
<Jazzva> GDK_WINDOW_STATE_WITHDRAWN 	the window is not shown.
<fta> the test returns only 0 or 2
<fta> so GDK_WINDOW_STATE_ICONIFIED or nothing
<Jazzva> But gtk_window_get_state can return any of the states (0, 1, 2, 4, ... )
<fta> yes, but here, it's 0 or 2
<fta> sorry :)
<Jazzva> sniff
<fta> indeed
<Jazzva> liferea makes little bunny cry
<Jazzva> But, should the withdrawn state mean something like "it's not on this workspace, or it's minimized, or something similar"
<Jazzva> ?
<fta> donno
<Jazzva> Neither do I... Just guessing :)
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821994
<Jazzva> heh ...
<Jazzva> fta, in what IDE did you test liferea?
<fta> printf()
<fta> :)
<Jazzva> Nice one :)... so, you edited the file, built it and then just watched the result?
<fta> yes
<Jazzva> Ok, I just have to try that with withdrawn state ... it bugs me :)
<fta> fprintf(stderr, "something"); to be sure it's not buffered or logged somewhere in X
<Jazzva> (even if it won't work)
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<Jazzva> fta, xchat works with two clicks too...
<Jazzva> And they also test just GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE
<fta> so that's expected
<Jazzva> But, true... it would be good if it could just switch workspace with one click :)
<Jazzva> fta: This is what I get from gtk_window_get_state:
<Jazzva> gtk_w_g_s == 0gtk_w_g_s == 1gtk_w_g_s == 0gtk_w_g_s == 1gtk_w_g_s == 2gtk_w_g_s == 3gtk_w_g_s == 0
<Jazzva> for various clicks (depending on state and workspace)
<Jazzva> and this is for output:  fprintf(stderr, "gtk_w_g_s == %d", gdk_window_get_state(GTK_WIDGET(mainwindow)->window));
<Jazzva> fta: So, it seems it returns 0 when the window is on current workspace and we iconify it
<Jazzva> 1 when we restore it and it was iconified it from the current workspace
<Jazzva> 2 when the window is not on the current workspace, and we iconify it
<Jazzva> and 3 when we restore it, and it wasn't iconified from the current workspace
<Jazzva> Now I'm confused. How it returns this numbers, and GdkWindowState only knows for 0, 1, 2, 4, 8 (and 16)
<Jazzva> Ok, let's change for 2, and 3
<Jazzva> for 2, is not on the current workspace, or it is minimised
<Jazzva> same for 3, it also returns that if it was minimised
<Jazzva> I'm gonna print all states, so to see which one is what number. I'm confused
<Jazzva> fta: ok, all states are ok. 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32 and 64. But gtk_window_get_state() still returns 0... Why?
<Jazzva> asac: there? Maybe? :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: There?
<gnomefreak> im here sort of
<gnomefreak> i cant open bug 1 and i really need to
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<gnomefreak> ubottu: its ok
<ubottu> Factoid its ok not found
<Jazzva> I think it's Launchpad... It is opening for me, but slowly
<Jazzva> Regarding agenda items for the meeting. We shouldn't fill the "Decision" column before meeting. Can you move them to "Notes" column? I don't know where would you put them, so I didn't touch them. And I fixed that last agenda item, so now it's ok
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I was wondering if you know do we use #ubuntu-meeting or -mozillateam for the meeting?
<Jazzva> And if we use the first channel, where do we "make a reservation for it" or something?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: we will use -meeting but i will set that up this week'
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i got that handled
<gnomefreak> i hate assholes
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok, I'll just send the announcment to the list and members.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: hold off on that for now
<gnomefreak> i need to make sure noone has claimed that spot yet
<Jazzva> Ok
<gnomefreak> i will do after i finish my email
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok wiki is fixed
<Jazzva> k
<gnomefreak> next i will work on -meeting
<gnomefreak> give me some time on that since its sunday morning
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: wtf
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i got rid of the last comment and the whole fucking thing comes undone
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<Jazzva> It's fixed. There was a space at the end of the line
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: can you please let me know how to fix that so i can stop it from happening
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> you have got to be kidding me
<Jazzva> Nope... that breaks the formatting :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks
<gnomefreak> thats not fixed
<gnomefreak> now 2nd one is borkee
<gnomefreak> borkled
<Jazzva> Really? Ok, I'll look again. It's still saving the current one.
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Jazzva> np
<gnomefreak> i need smoke
<Jazzva> Ok... where can we check ubuntu-meeting availability?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i have sunbird do that for me
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: fridge.ubuntu.com
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> its clear
<Jazzva> Can we reserve it for 22nd June, 20:00 UTC+2?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: working on it
<Jazzva> Sent the announcement...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i know a few people that edit the fridge and im trying them first there is also a email to request meetings with but #fridge is being moved to #ubuntu-news so im replying on editors i know since neither channel lists the email address
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks. where?
<Jazzva> list and members. I couldn't find some members' e-mails, though.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Jazzva> [reed], if you read this the Mozilla team meeting is on 22nd June, 20:00 UTC+2 in #ubuntu-meeting. I couldn't find your e-mail, and I'm not sure if you're on the list
<gnomefreak> wait a minute please use UTC not UTC+2 :(
 * gnomefreak writing email
<gnomefreak> so thats -600 for me?
<Jazzva> Yes.
<Jazzva> I'll edit the wiki page.
<gnomefreak> 1400 == 2pm
<Jazzva> right
<gnomefreak> im asking cody i wish i didnt have to
<gnomefreak> i have email ready to send but he said i can ask there so lets see what he says
<Jazzva> Ok, I changed the times on the wiki pages...
<gnomefreak> and i added the time link
<gnomefreak> wiki is slow today
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: now when you click the time/date you get a conversion chart
<gnomefreak> :) once it saves
<Jazzva> Right... but you set it for 3rd June, 9pm :)
<gnomefreak> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1516
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i didnt change the date or time
<gnomefreak> i just added the link
<gnomefreak> When: [WWW] Sunday, 22nd June 2008, 18:00 UTC
<gnomefreak> looks goo to me
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> our meeting is set up for #ubuntu-meeting
<Jazzva> Following the link: "Time is fixed on Tuesday, June 3, 2008 at 21:00:00 UTC time"
<gnomefreak> thats odd ok ill change it
<Jazzva> k
<gnomefreak> ok saving
<gnomefreak> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=6&day=22&year=2008&hour=18&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<Jazzva> great :)
<gnomefreak> and sunbird updated already :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok i got your post, just one thing to add. If you add agenda item you should show up or it will be skipped and called at end of meeting if you still are not there i will be reviewed for another meeting time (god only know when that will be) i think i will add agenda item to regularize meetings maybe 1 a month or something
<Jazzva> I'll be there :)
<gnomefreak> me too as of right this minute
<gnomefreak> i have my sister coming to town on the 15-16th and i think shes staying for a week so i should be good
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i accepted your post to list since you are not a member
<Jazzva> I'm not?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: not from the email i got
<Jazzva> Hmm... I thought I subscribed.
<gnomefreak> As list administrator, your authorization is requested for the
<gnomefreak> following mailing list posting:
<gnomefreak> List:    Ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com From:    jazzva@gmail.com Subject: Mozilla Team meeting Reason:  Too many recipients to the message
<gnomefreak> At your convenience, visit:
<gnomefreak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> maybe that email isnt but another one?
<Jazzva> I don't use another one :)...
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> dont know than
<Jazzva> Ok, tried to subscribe again. It says I'm subscribed. Perhaps not everyone is allowed to post to the list :).
<gnomefreak> not sure you should have been
<Jazzva> It's no prob...
<gnomefreak> i got post before the admin request
<gnomefreak> and than after it too
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: are you german or dutch?
<Jazzva> Neither, I'm from Serbia :)
<gnomefreak> asac: is so maybe he will read his email and translate this bug
<shirish> gnomefreak: hey
<shirish> ff3rc1 is in intrepid, not RC2 which got released just couple of days ago.
<shirish> AFAIK
<gnomefreak> oh yeah sorry, let me check something
<gnomefreak> ah thats why i have it
<gnomefreak> shirish: sorry i have RC2 in intrepid
<gnomefreak> shirish: it will be done sometime this week but as i recall not much changed from RC1>RC2 and not sure if anything was linux side
<shirish> gnomefreak: you're subscribed to somebody's PPA, for I don't see it in the builds.
<gnomefreak> shirish: they will push it out as soon as they can, its a weekend though
<gnomefreak> shirish: i have my own as well i have like 4 PPAs i grab packages from
<shirish> right. I understand that
<shirish> gnomefreak: can u just mail me the changelog so I know what the changes that have been pushed through in RC2.
<gnomefreak> shirish: keep something in mind our PPAs always have latest snapshot <perrelease packages> and once we add our fixes they get uploaded to official repos
<gnomefreak> shirish: i can give you link i think
<shirish> that would be cool enough
<shirish> gnomefreak: I'm not looking to subscribe to the PPA, but definitely interested in knowing what changes to expect.
<gnomefreak> well mozillas release notes suck but here they are http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0rc2/releasenotes/ as for our changes there hasnt been any yet from what i can tell just the .1 push
<gnomefreak> give me a minute and i will have our changelog
<gnomefreak> shirish: here is our changelog at the moment
<gnomefreak> shirish: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/455144
<gnomefreak> this can be changed revised or totally forgotten about without any prior notice ;)
<gnomefreak> sweet
<gnomefreak> fta: did we remove DOM from our builds of Ffox-3 i know upstream did but i didnt see anything in changelog to match that
<shirish> gnomefreak: thanx ;)
<gnomefreak> shirish: np
<shirish> gnomefreak: there should have been some note about fsync too, from what I read some issues of fsync have been solved.
<gnomefreak> asac: fta looking at RC2 for fta's PPA we are still building DOM and upstream dropped it from source and is now a plugin should we do same?
<gnomefreak> shirish: it might have been fixed in another release i never saw that bug more than just a passing by
<fta> hi
<fta> the improvements are mostly in xul1.9 for us
<gnomefreak> yeah but i didnt feel like tracking that down too
 * gnomefreak was hoping he knoew xul + ff == firefox
<gnomefreak> so much for RC2 being final
<fta> the fsync thing is in xul, not ff
<gnomefreak> 9 blockers atm
<gnomefreak> fta: that could be why i havent seen much on it
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> the fsync
<gnomefreak> i was looking for it in ff not xul
<gnomefreak> fta: do you have the wiki for the improvments/goals for intrepid (for our pakcages)
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Ideas/Intrepid
<gnomefreak> thanks
<fta> changed something ?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> was looking for it the other day
<gnomefreak> i was hoping UDS stuff got on there
<fta> nope, no news from asac on that
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<fta> Jazzva, hm, since i've applied the asoundconf commands provided by crimsun and rebooted, i was happy with everything.. but teatime no longer has sound
<Jazzva> What commands?
<Jazzva> fta ^
<fta> asoundconf reset-default-card && asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<Jazzva> fta, that's in intrepid?
<Jazzva> With some newer package? I'm still on hardy...
<Jazzva> Can it be reproduced in hardy :)?
<fta> i've done that on intrepid
<Jazzva> Ok. I'm doing an upgrade now. I think it contains the newer kernel version, so I'll have to restart. I'll test it in hardy after restart.
<Jazzva> fta, did you see the messages I left in the morning (around 4, 5 am)?
<fta> yes but it's strange as my tests only show 0 and 2, not 2 and 3
<Jazzva> You printed the result of "gdk_window_get_state()" only and not "g_w_g_s() & mask"?
<fta> yes
<Jazzva> Strange...
<Jazzva> Did you print with fprintf(stderr, "%d", g_w_g_s(window_variable))?
<Jazzva> I did it like that, and I got 0, 1, 2 and 3, depending on the sttate :/
<fta> hm, i've rebuilt it and i see 0, 1, 2, 3 too
<fta> but that's with the patcj
<fta> h
<Jazzva> The patch?
<Jazzva> I tested with .14 ver... The current in hardy
<fta> -       if((gdk_window_get_state(GTK_WIDGET(mainwindow)->window) & GDK_WINDOW_STATE_ICONIFIED) || !GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE(mainwindow)) {
<fta> +       if(!GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE(mainwindow)) {
<Jazzva> Oh... that patch :). I think I tried to change _ICONIFIED to _WITHDRAWN, and it didn't change the actual result
<Jazzva> Then I went on looking in the gdk functions, looking if it's maybe a bug in g_w_g_s, but it looked fine. I also noticed they have enum mainwindowState, which uses values 0, 1, 2 and 3, but it's only used in ui_mainwindow_init(). So, I'm confused :).
<Jazzva> window state shouldn't change before actual gdk_window_restore, or _hide (whatever is the name of that function). And it shouldn't return 0-3, but 1, 2, 4, ... :/.
<fta> no, it's a mask, so 3 = 2 + 1
<fta> it sets bits
<Jazzva> Oh... so, it can be in more than one state atm?
<Jazzva> :)
<fta> yes
<fta> some states are not incompatible
<Jazzva> Well, then that's good :)...
<fta> yes, i'm writing the patch
<Jazzva> Yes, we don't need to change the condition in if, just add one more test in the if-branch
<Jazzva> :)
<fta> hm, do we want 2 clicks or just one when the window is visible in another workspace ?
<fta> i'm used to 2
<Jazzva> Well, xchat uses that - 1 to hide window, and second to show it
<Jazzva> Then we can just remove the first check, right? It worked that way last night
<fta> yep, that's what i'm used to too
<Jazzva> dinner time. see you soon
<asac> ui
<asac> soccer fever ;)
<fta> hi
<asac> hi fta
<asac> i am heavily sunburned ;)
<asac> well not heavily, but quite OK :)
<asac> fta: on what no news?
<fta> people are looking for our blueprints
<asac> what except for largescalemaintenance do we need a blueprint for?
<asac> ok, but processing is done (upstream wise)
<asac> i have to redo the current ubuntu related docs about states and tags, but thats not a spec
<asac> ubufox is in flashexperience spec as well as firefoxkdeexperience
<asac> hmm ... maybe the addons thing could get a blueprint ... not sure though.
<asac> do we need a spec for daily builds?=
<asac> I'd say "just do it"
<asac> the graceful upgrade thing most likely wont happen. its not really understood. if someone comes up with bright ideas: let me know :)
<fta> i'm working on it, i needed the new mozclient for dyntag
<fta> (daily builds)
<asac> ok, i think we should link specs we already have on that page on top.
<fta> Jazzva, could you please test that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18534/
<fta> Jazzva, it's ok for me but it seems that function is sometimes called twice
<fta> asac, if you have time, i need help for flock, i'm out of ideas
<asac> fta: you sure you want to do _present?
<asac> afaik that doesnt really deiconify in all cases
<asac> though the behaviour might be what is wanted from the desktop side
<fta> well, it was called in the initial code, and it seems to do what it is supposed to
<fta> <fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15023265/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.flock_2.0~a1~svn20080603r19205-0ubuntu1~fta4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> <fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15024875/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.flock_2.0~a1~svn20080603r19205-0ubuntu1~fta4_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> <fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15025750/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.flock_2.0~a1~svn20080603r19205-0ubuntu1~fta4~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> i've even tried shared clucene
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/flock/flock.head
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/flock_2.0~a1~svn20080607r19251+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> it builds fine only on intrepid/i386+lpia, not intrepid/amd64 and hardy/*
<asac> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libclucene.a(FSDirectory.o): relocatio
<fta> yep, that's before the shared patch
<asac> ah
<fta> asac, here is with shared on hardy/amd64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18038/
<asac> fta: sure it picks everything from systme during build?
<asac> maybe change to that directory and just strace -eopen -f make
<fta> clucene is not included in the source
<asac> the file that fails
<asac> ok germany game starts ;) bbl
<fta> enjoy
<fta> http://jboriss.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/improving-tabs/
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ liferea
<fta> dirname: extra operand `/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libsqlite3.so.0'
<fta> Try `dirname --help' for more information.
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2008-06-08 16:08 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1a1pre/libsqlite3.so.0 -> libsqlite3.so
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2008-06-08 16:07 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libsqlite3.so.0 -> libsqlite3.so
<fta> another evil hack
<Jazzva> fta: back, I'll test the patch now.
<Jazzva> fta: Seems to work for me :)
<fta> if i click fast (yet still not double clicks), it gets confused
<Jazzva> I see...
<Jazzva> It doesn't reappear
<Jazzva> On double-click, the function is called three times
<Jazzva> ?
<fta> i only see it called twice
<Jazzva> It writes me the output of g_w_g_s there times...
<fta> ok
<fta> but what is causing this ?
<Jazzva> callback for double-click?
<fta> is there one ?
<Jazzva> Don't know... Just guessing. I'll look for it
<asac> ok cool stuff
<asac> debien dropped -common
<asac> ok germany three points ;)
<asac> fta: so to summarize: flock with system clucene works as long as its static?
<fta> asac, for static, it's only ok for intrepid/i386+lpia
<asac> ok ... so most likely flock upstream didnt notice/care and it doesnt work at all
<fta> for shared, it fails on hardy/amd64 (i haven't tested anything else yet)
<asac> fta: but it  fails for static too there from what i saw in the pastes above
<fta> a gentoo guy in the flock-dev channel said it's ok for him
<asac> fta: what is ok for him?
<asac> amd + static?
<asac> while for us it fails?
<fta> yes, default trunk = static. he said i have to -fPIC my clucene
<fta> but it seems it is already
<asac> yeah. have you tried gcc 4.2?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14118910/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.clucene-core_0.9.20-3_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10140586/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.clucene-core_0.9.20-1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> i've even rebuilt clucene to force -fPIC everywhere, nada
<asac> the error looks a bit like a resurrection of the pragma visibility bug we had for a while in xulrunner builds
<asac> (err, firefox 2 that was9
<asac> )
<asac> fta: i think its a compiler issue
<fta> maybe a libtool issue (i can't see -fPIC on the last line
<asac> fta: try to force gcc-4.2 and g++-4.2
<fta> hardy is still 4.2
<asac> maybe for clucene ... but try flock as well
<asac> hmm
<fta> my hardy/amd64 chroot has gcc = 4.2.3
<asac> fta: did you check that that symbol actually exists for us?
<asac> maybe we are outdated and confiugre.in is not strict enough
<fta> there's no version checking at all
<asac> hmm ... but its c++ ... should fail i guess
<asac> let me thinkg
<asac> i think i mixed it up ... that issue was about something else not hidden
<asac> fta: libclucene ... when was that last build?
<asac> did you try a local build?
<fta> yes (amd64/hardy only)
<fta> if you want, i can push a shared flock to my ppa to see where it fails (to compare with static)
<asac> fta: yeah please push
<asac> how long does the build take?
<fta> like a full ff3
<fta> so ~40 min
<asac> thought you are on xulrunner already
<asac> fta: is the static thing available in ppa already?
<asac> if it fails on amd64 i can use that one to look
<fta> no, i said i made it build but at runtime it's borked
<asac> how borked was it?
<asac> in which particular way ;) ?
<Jazzva> fta, try changing this function in ui_tray.c
<fta> a window with garbage, i can't even read the eula text
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18572/
<Jazzva> it should work. Though, that way it reacts only on button click, and not on double- and triple-click
<fta> Jazzva, hold on, i'm pushing flock
<Jazzva> Sure thing... I'm off for 40 minutes now, so whenever you can see if it's good. It surely can be better :)
<asac> fta: sounds wierd. so the static flock is in your ppa?
<fta> asac, only intrepid/i386+lpia, everything else ftbfs
<asac> yeah ... i ment sources ;)
<fta> but i've packaged it on intrepid/i386 so i discovered the problem afterwards
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: flock failed everywhere on hardy ... ah now i see what you mean ;)
<asac> are hardy
<asac>  and intrepid sources identical
<asac> ?
<fta> yes
<asac> kk
<asac> orig.tar.gz is huge ;)
<fta> as long as it's same ~ftaX, it's also the same packaging
<fta> it's a bit smaller now that it's mozclient
<fta> embedded tarball + nobinonly
<fta> take the new one instead
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> i have fta4~hardy now ;)
<fta> asac, wait, i'm pushing the shared one.
<fta> ah, so it's the old tarball ?
<asac> oh, even embedded bz2 ;)
<asac> and 53m :)
<fta> old one
<asac> old one?
<asac> i dont see anything else in ppa
<asac> anyway, have it now
<asac> so should be fine
<fta> it's coming
<fta> <fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/flock/flock.head
<fta> <fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/flock_2.0~a1~svn20080607r19251+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> it's also there
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 39916821 2008-06-07 13:31 flock_2.0~a1~svn20080607r19251+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<asac> fta: you have amd64 at hand?
<fta> yes
<asac> is there a branch?
<asac> got it
<asac> fta: do you auto reconfigure during build?
<fta> i think so
<asac> fta: can you try?
<asac> i committed and attempt
<asac> is that xul 1.8?
<fta> no, 1.9
<asac> hmm but 1.9a1?
<asac> -DMOZILLA_LOCALE_VERSION=\"1.9a1\" -DMOZILLA_REGION_VERSION=\"1.9a1\" -DMOZILLA_SKIN_VERSION=\"1.8\"
<asac> ok that patch might help then
<fta> no, it's not a1, it should be rc or close
<fta> voyager:~/bzr/build-area/flock-2.0~a1~svn20080607r19251+nobinonly/build-tree$ cat browser/config/version.txt
<fta> 3.0
<fta> so it's an rc
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> ok
<asac> try anyway
<fta> building
<asac> fta: do you see -fvisibility=hidden?
<asac> during build?
<fta> yes
<asac> good
<asac> failed yet?
<asac> or is it later during build that this happens?
<fta> later
<asac> ok ... maybe the WRAP_ -line should have been removed to
<asac> too
<fta> ?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/simple_visibility_hidden.patch
<asac> but well
<asac> if -fvisibility=hidden is there it might be ok
<fta> damn, i have 90 tabs
<asac> reads like you have a workflow bug ;)
<fta> damn, my branch was not up-to-date.. forgot to commit my last changes
<fta> so i trashed them with that rebuild :(
<asac> yeah, shit happens :)
<asac> use --reuse :)
<asac> maybe that helps
<fta> the shared patch was not in the series :(
<[reed]> boo at the Mozilla Team meeting time... I'm going to be in California canoing down a river ;)
<fta> asac, seems it fixes it
<asac> fta: good
<asac> [reed]: sounds dangerous :)
<[reed]> nah, not dangerous at all :)
<[reed]> (I wish it was dangerous)
<[reed]> I used to go whitewater rafting all the time
<[reed]> in both kayaks and canoes
<[reed]> just don't have the time anymore
<Jazzva> [reed]: I wish I can do that soon ...
<Jazzva> fta: Yep, the solution I proposed fixes the "bug" ... It recognizes double-click as two separate clicks, and triple-click as three clicks.
<Jazzva> Dunno if it's right way to do it, though.
<fta> is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/18572/ ? the else if seems misplaced
<Jazzva> It is :)
<Jazzva> I didn't notice it, while I was typing
<Jazzva> let me paste the new one
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18590/
<Jazzva> that should work
<fta> better :)
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> Tell me if it works for you :)
<fta> hm
<Jazzva> Not working?
<fta> no it's ok
<fta> but i've done the patch slightly differently
<Jazzva> Can you paste it?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18594/
<fta> it's the same, but simpler
<Jazzva> I think you should keep put switch in if (event->type == GDK_BUTTON_PRESS), since there are some other eventsm, and maybe it might react on them
<fta> works great now
<fta> i think the other events are handled elsewhere
<Jazzva> Does it do anything on scroll?
<fta> no
<Jazzva> ok :)
<fta> only left and right clicks
<Jazzva> Right ... the callback is called only for button_press_event... stupid me :)
<Jazzva> You can check with upstream, if they would like to implement it :)
<fta> let's try to have it in intrepid 1st, see side effects
<Jazzva> cool :)
<fta> i have to fix the xul19 patch too
<Jazzva> Be my guest :)...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-01
<fta> BUGabundo, watching Enterprise S01E01
<BUGabundo> fta: ehehe
<BUGabundo> I did that once with ... humm how was it called? with the Mindari and stuff
<fta> in fact, re-watching as i watched it when it aired several years ago
<fta> but i stopped too quickly then
<fta> was busy or something
<fta> Mindari? minbari? wasn't that in babylon 5?
<BUGabundo> ahh babylon 5
<BUGabundo> yes
<fta> enterprise is star trek
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> they are all related
<fta> ?
<fta> B5 is totally different, not ST at all
<BUGabundo> but they mix the storie
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> you know
<BUGabundo> ppl from ST appear on a few episodes on B5
<fta> i don't remember, or maybe i missed those eps. it was badly aired here
<micahg> I need some help
<BUGabundo> micahg: shoot
<micahg> thunderbird 2 doesn't load my profile
<micahg> but it's there
<BUGabundo> not my area
<micahg> haha
<fta> not mine either but probably a wrong name
<fta> ~/.thunderbird vs ~/.mozilla/thunderbird
<gnomefreak> i found the problem as to why gwibber doesnt clear when using clear from menus :) just not sure if it is feature or not. If it is feature it needs to be fixed
<gnomefreak> who was it asking about firegpg update?
<reed_> fta wasn't on that Air France flight, was he?
<reed_> fta: you're home, right?
<fta> reed_, yes, what's with air france?
<reed_> oh, UDS was in Spain, not Brazil, silly me
<fta> oh, i see. but that's to brazil
<reed_> sorry, I'm tired
<reed_> :)
<fta> rio -> paris
<reed_> yeah
<reed_> n/m
 * reed_ is just tired
<gnomefreak> make -C FireGPGCall/ clean is screwed up
<gnomefreak> maybe the name
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> fta: do you have a sec. im not sure why clean isnt working
<fta> pastebin what you see, i have no way to help you otherwise
<gnomefreak> error http://pastebin.mozilla.org/654487   rules http://pastebin.mozilla.org/654488
<gnomefreak> i know what is causing it but not why
<gnomefreak> 0.5.1 worked fine when we added the whole FireGPGCall rules but 0.7.5 isnt it looks like a general clean so even with changes it should still work
<fta> please pastebin FireGPGCall/Makefile
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> lol the dir is empty let me see if i can find it full
<fta> lol
<gnomefreak> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/FireGPGCall/Makefile
<gnomefreak> that is it. i just have to branch it again unless i can find a way to reverse the build. it looks liike it removed everything on build
<gnomefreak> upstream is missing it?
<gnomefreak> well it seems they removed it or moved it from source upstream
<gnomefreak> using svn co svn://svn.tuxfamily.org/svnroot/firegpg/firegpg  leaves me without a FireGPGCall dir
<gnomefreak> i guess either find path or comment it out for now
<gnomefreak> well as a test i commented the clean rule and it built
<gnomefreak> the clean rule should beable to be removed. i havent found FireGPGCall anywhere but i will look at that another day, i built it for testing and before i build it for ubuntu i will clean that up
 * gnomefreak waits for PPA to catch up
<gnomefreak> when done should have firegpg for KK and JJ as well as flashgot KK and JJ
<gnomefreak> flashgot is done
<gnomefreak> ok i started on xmarks but i am done with packaging for today
<mbana> does java have a 64bit plug-in yet?
<bdrung> asac: can you help me with bzr-builddep?
<BUGabundo> ora boas noites
<asac> bdrung: yes. still there?
<fta> asac, oh, you're back :)
<bdrung> asac: yes
<BUGabundo> hey guys [[]]
<bdrung> asac: i have two right hands (i am sinistral) when it comes to bzr builddep
<bdrung> asac: i have updated the upstream branch of adblock: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.upstream
<bdrung> asac: now i want to merge it into the ubuntu branch
<bdrung> asac: but it does not seam to work and i do not know for what the entries in .bzr-builddeb/default.conf are.
<asac> fta: heh yeah ... today w2as pub holiday ;)
<asac> needed some recovery as it seemed
<asac> bdrung: let me check
<fta> asac, me too
<asac> bdrung: so how did you get the.upstream branch you started with?
<bdrung> ?
<BUGabundo> here 10 and 11 is Holiday
<asac> bdrung: so i9f a .ubuntu branch has the default.conf there is a revision in it
<asac> bdrung: so to get the upstream branch to start with (e.g. before copying new upstream stuff in there) you do a
<asac> bzr branch -r revid:... adblock....ubuntu ab.upstream
<asac> bdrung: makes sense?
<bdrung> asac: not completely.
<asac> (my guess without looking is that you used a out of sync upstream branch to begin with ... getting it from above will create the real .upstream branch)
<BUGabundo> is anyone else experiencing cache probs with Firefox 3.6 ?
<BUGabundo> pages need full refresh to show actual content!
<asac> BUGabundo: works for me. what symptons?
<BUGabundo> fta: you use 3.6 right ?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> asac: I visit a page, and it shows old content
<fta> all fine here
<asac> BUGabundo: record the http headers
<BUGabundo> even F5 (simple refresh) doesn't update 5 out of 8
<asac> and show me
<asac> most likely its a bad website
<BUGabundo> only Full Refresh seems to help
<BUGabundo> asac: so many?
<BUGabundo> jaiku, identica, my own, flicrk ?
<asac> so record http headers
<BUGabundo> even gmail
<asac> and sh0ow what goes on when you see problem
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> install livehttp extensi0on for example
<BUGabundo> I have the Live Headers addon
<asac> yeah
<bdrung> asac: i branched the current upstream branch (revid 8 was mention in the ubuntu brach in the default.conf). then i updated the upstream branch and pushed it to launchpad.
<BUGabundo> among several others eheh
<BUGabundo> not as many as back in the day of 3.5
<asac> bdrung: the revid in the ubuntu branch refers to the .ubuntu branch itself
<asac> unless there is a -upstream branch explicitly mentioned in there
<bdrung> asac: no, to the .upstream branch.
<BUGabundo> asac: ok, just reproduced it
<BUGabundo> what do you need?
<BUGabundo> asac: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/headers.log
<asac> bdrung: yeah then the revid is supposed to be the revid of the .ubuntu branch
<asac> bdrung: bdrung for me there3 is no .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> oh wait
<bdrung> that one is in the .ubuntu branch
<BUGabundo> asac: site where it happened http://blog.linuxnodei.bugabundo.net/
<asac> yeah ni looked at your branch
<asac> let me get ubuntu-dev one
<asac> bdrung: so yead ... juust use the full revid:.... THING
<asac> thing
<Lns> asac: hey, do you maintain ubufox?
<asac> Lns: yeah
<BUGabundo> asac: anything else from me ?
<Lns> asac: you don't have a hardy backport for 0.6, which fixes the homepage / firefox.js / ubufox.js bug do you?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. that file doesnt open in browser ... use .txt as extensino :)
<asac> Lns: which bug?
<BUGabundo> asac: no need to ask twice :) http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/headers.txt
<Lns> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/19033
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 19033 in firefox "systemwide default startup homepage ignored (dup-of: 259914)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 259914 in ubufox "prefs in ubufox extension override system prefs" [High,Fix released]
<asac> BUGabundo: so which page doesnt refresh?
<BUGabundo> asac: several, too many to mention
<BUGabundo> asac: site where it happened on the logs http://blog.linuxnodei.bugabundo.net/
<asac> BUGabundo: no ... which page3 in the log didn cause a refresh
<BUGabundo> asac: no idea what page3 is
<asac> bdrung: in bzr the .ubuntu branch contains the full .upstream branch. the revisino id you can use to get it is what you see in default.conf
<asac> Lns: should be pretty easy i would think
<asac> Lns: only things we should remember is to ensure that the plugin finder url uses the right version for hardy
<asac> so you dont end up with packages that dont exist for hardy
<Lns> asac: Right on. If there is any possibility for that I'm sure there's more than a few people using Hardy that would love it.
 * Lns really needs to learn more about packaging so he can help out with this kind of stuff
<asac> Lns: branch the hardy ubufox branch and see what happens if you merge the upstream ubufox branch into it
<asac> or better ... merge the jaunty branch into it
<asac> and check that the pfs url is still right ...
<nhandler> asac: I have an updated version of greasemonkey in the bzr branch
<nhandler> asac: However, I can't get it uploaded. It keeps getting rejected
<Lns> asac: see that's the thing, i know nothing about doing that kind of stuff :(
<asac> k
<Lns> i'm utterly useless unless i have at least a ppa :(
<asac> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu.hardy
<asac> cd ubuntu.hardz
<asac> bzr merge lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu.jaunty
<asac> anyway checkig now
<bdrung> asac: pm
<fta> anyone using tb3 here? i committed a fix for the new icons yesterday in the dailies, i'd like to be sure i didn't break it
<fta> dtchen, with libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio on my desktop, it's even worse, openarena looses sound after just 2 seconds :(
<asac> fta: not on this netbook :/
<nhandler> asac: Could you give me a hand with greasemonkey?
<dtchen> fta: there's a buffer fix in mid-layer ALSA that you're triggering
<dtchen> fta: it should land in karmic's kernel RSN; it's already in my jaunty test kernel
<asac> nhandler: whats the problem? bad orig?
<nhandler> asac: That is what it looks like. I've tried using bzr bd as well as downloading the .orig.tar.gz from the repos
<fta> dtchen, well, the think is i don't understand why openarena is that bad while other similar sdl games like sauerbraten have no problem at all
<asac> nhandler: remove the orig from your build dir
<asac> nhandler: and put the one in the archive in the tarballs directory (most likely ..)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-02
<nhandler> asac: It is still getting rejected
<asac> nhandler: well. check the checksum of the tarbal you downloaded and compare with the checksum of the tarball referenced in the changes
<fta> asac, when a blueprint is empty, could i copy the content of gobby to the whiteboard? or should i let the bp leader do that?
<nhandler> asac: It looks like the checksums match. Strange thing is, I wasn't even uploading the .orig.tar.gz the first few times (no -sa). I just tried uploading it, and it still failed
<asac> fta: what do you mean with "leader" ?
<fta> asac, no idea, someone else ;)
<asac> fta: is it your blueprint?
<asac> then just do it
<fta> nope
<fta> it's the multiarch session
<asac> i would think you should leave it to the drafter to do that
<fta> ok
<asac> ask him what he prefers if you want to help
<dtchen> fta: it's entirely possible that openarena is simply doing Bad Things, but checking its source is fairly low on my priority list :/
<fta> ok
<asac> off ... cu tomorrow
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: nvm me! I installed BetterCache Addon and forgot about it... sorry for the noise!
<asac> debian bug 531348
<ubottu> Debian bug 531348 in xulrunner "Please compile xulrunner with PGO optimizations" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/531348
<fta> asac, you're working on that now?
<fta> asac, have a look at the i586 gobby document
<asac> fta: hmm. what do you mean? gobby document on pgo?
<fta> no
<BUGabundo> guud morning fta asac
<fta> morning
<asac> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> asac: did you read what I say last night?
<BUGabundo> I figured out what was the prob
<BUGabundo> better cache addon
<BUGabundo> hey reed__
<asac> sigh ... apturl mail thread now on mail discuss
<asac> devel-discuss
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I have an hugeeee backlog
<BUGabundo> like 100 emails
<fta> 1352
<BUGabundo> authc!
<fta> without lists
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> I was just saying -devel and -devel-discuss
<BUGabundo> 85k total unread
<fta> zillions then
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-browser-licensecheck3.txt
<asac> fta: are those all files?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-browser-licensecheck.txt
<fta> or http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-browser-licensecheck2.txt
<asac> ah ok. so only the problematic ones are 3.txt
<fta> only those not whitelisted / identified
<asac> yeah
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186053/
<asac> mozilla bug 495648
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 495648 in XUL "Incorrect itemCount and scrolling of listboxes with XUL templates for RDF datasources" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=495648
<asac> Between the two that's probably enough to justify a stop-ship on 3.0.11, and
<asac> there are likely other addons affected.
<asac> getting 503 service unavailable on identi.ca
<bdrung> asac: should i change the maintainer of adblock-plus to MOTU or mozilla-team?
<asac> bdrung: isnt it motu atm?
<asac> bdrung: did the bzr mv of the .OTHER files work?
<bdrung> asac: no, its "Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals (RainCT) <rainct@ubuntu.com>"
<asac> bdrung: yeah. so use what the other firefox-extension branches have
<bdrung> asac: yes, it works.
<asac> i think its MOTU
<asac> and the release branch is in ~ubuntu-dev which means MOTU
<asac> bdrung: ok cool. lets hope bzr understood now that the upstream files should be taken in future
 * asac lunch time
<bdrung> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.ubuntu
<bdrung> asac: ready for release
<bdrung> asac: debian/rules get-orig-source will only work, if you merge my upstream branch
<asac> bug 365067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365067 in adblock-plus "1.0.2 released" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365067
<asac> hi YokoZar
<YokoZar> hey
<asac> let me check if i can find the jemalloc bug with PGO
<asac> mozilla bug 418866
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 418866 in Build Config "turn on profile-guided optimization (pgo) on linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418866
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418866#c36
<asac> YokoZar: so to get started check if https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Building_with_Profile-Guided_Optimization works now with gcc 4.4
<asac> maybe with https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=372234
<YokoZar> asac: I can't tell if GCC 4.3 was even tested on that bug report
<asac> if that works well, we can look into making xulrunner pgo'ed
<asac> YokoZar: yeah. but the commen suggest that gcc might allow to enable pgo for jemalloc
<asac> comment
<asac> feel free to test it with gcc 4.3
<asac> to enable jemalloc PGO you probably need to backout the https://bug418866.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=305385
<asac> patch
<asac> at best start with trunk: hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/
<asac> install build-deps of xulrunner-1.9.2 and firefox-3.6 from the daily archive
<YokoZar> asac: actually a later comment indicates that we need to only try this with 4.4 and an extra flag
<asac> YokoZar: yeah. that flag is the patch i gave you above afaict. https://bug418866.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=372234
<asac> that one also backs out the disabling in jemalloc
<asac> so just apply that to trunk
<YokoZar> asac: will do.  Need to make a karmic install on this machine, so this will likely take a few hours to test properly :0
<asac> YokoZar: isnt gcc 4.4 available in jaunty?
<asac> thought doko had made it available there too
<YokoZar> asac: not by default...(apt-cache shows empty)...maybe it's in a ppa or something
<asac> ah ok
<asac> fta: damn ... hg got removed from my install during dist-upgrade
<asac> requires python < 2.6
<asac> off for getting some food stocks ... bbl
<bdrung> asac: thanks for uploading
<bdrung> asac: can you merge the upstream branch too? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.upstream
<bdrung> https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.upstream
<asac> bdrung: we dont need an upstream branch
<asac> thats what the default.conf is about
<asac> i will dump it
<asac> (btw, i had to adjust the upstream revision ... you referred to the revision before the last commit to upstream)
<bdrung> ups
<bdrung> its to hot here
<asac> no problem. maybe look at the --show-ids log
<asac> and check that you understand how to pick the revision ;)
<asac> but i guess you just forgot to bump it after adding a last commit
<bdrung> asac: the get-orig-source needs to be adjusted.
<bdrung> how should it be changed?
<asac> bdrung: to do what?
<asac> bdrung: what does get-orig-source do?
<asac> doesnt that produce a tarball
<asac> ?
<asac> oh ... yeah
<asac> i think we can remove it entirely to be honest
<asac> as it just does what bzr bd does automatically if default.conf is right
<kklimonda> hey, is there any chance to get prism 0.9 for Jaunty from some PPA?
<asac> kklimonda: we have prism dailies in ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<kklimonda> asac: oh, thanks - I was afraid that it will upgrade xulrunner and firefox to unstable version but it doesn't seem to be a problem.
<asac> kklimonda: yes. if oyu run ffox 3.0 you wont get dailies from there
<asac> only 3.5 and 3.6 are tracked there
<asac> fta: did you try the AT+C... magic locally now? or have you checked changing auth to PAP from CHAP?
<asac> locally == in home network
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<nhandler> Hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey nhandler
<nhandler> What are you up to today?
<BUGabundo> nothing much
<BUGabundo> a movie, catching up on mails
<BUGabundo> busy last few days
<BUGabundo> and I expect it to continue all week
<BUGabundo> and Saturday aint looking any slower
<BUGabundo> FLOSS Class in the morning, ANSOL (FLOSS National Association) elections after lunch, and twitter/µblog dinner
<nhandler> Man, and I thought I was busy
<BUGabundo> this is just Saturday... eehh
<bdrung> asac: i found the mistake i made. i copied the parent-id instead of revision-id. ;)
<asac> bdrung: right ;)
<asac> thats what i fixed
<fta> asac, you're working on pgo? or is that someone else?
 * BUGabundo rises eyebrow ....
<BUGabundo> PGO ?? woot
<BUGabundo> that's going to make a few ppl happy
<fta> BUGabundo, well, don't hold your breath on that, it's not trivial
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I've read a bit on it
<BUGabundo> and all the trouble for gentoo
<bdrung> asac: please merge this branch again: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.ubuntu
<asac> bdrung: huh?
<asac> bdrung: whats the change? i already fixed the default.conf in the ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> fta: YokoZar wanted to do some pre evaluation now. so i wont directly jump the gun for the moment
<bdrung> asac: the get-orig-source removement. (only merge, not release)
<asac> bdrung: hmm. usually you should use topic branch names. in that way you dont need to override your old branches, but just mark them as "merged"
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.ubuntu
<YokoZar> asac: it might take me all day to play with this so please give it a shot anyway ;)
<asac> the branch is still "updating" ;)
<asac> YokoZar: i have no time for the next few days
<asac> ;)
<bdrung> asac: the updating needs very long.
<micahg> BTW, 3.5 is showing up in the menu as Minefield still
<asac> yes
<asac> thats a bug ;)
<asac> but desnt matter much ... we will switch to official branding soonish. though i am not so sure we should do that in daily
<micahg> I don't remember if I filed it or  not
<asac> micahg: i thought someone filed a bug ;)
<asac> but its not open against ffox 3.5 at least ;)
<asac> oh wrong url
<asac> one sec
<asac> nope dont seems to be  abug
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5
<asac> micahg: how about closing all old crashes ;)?
<asac> at least those that dont have dupes
<micahg> I was gonna talk to you about that
<micahg> old in 3,5?
<asac> old is everything that was filed before b4
<micahg> Just for FF3.5, right?
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bugs?field.tag=apport-crash
<asac> yeah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> also, what do I do if a .crash file is attached, but I can't retrace it or I get no debugging symbols when retracing
<micahg> I'll work on that when I get home tonight
<asac> micahg: crash files shouldnt be really attached. user should have used apport-collect i guess
<asac> anyway. if a crash doesnt properly retrace its just invalid
<micahg> yeah, but if they are, I'm assuming that I should remove it and retrace myself?
<micahg> or can I tag it and have LP do it?
<asac> you can ask the user to retrace locally, but most likely he will not have more luck
<asac> micahg: dont think so.
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: maybe you can run apport-collect on your own
<asac> after downloading
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> one of the ones I was looking at before was from FF2
<asac> micahg: ff2 is eol ... just set to wontfix
<micahg> ok
<asac> and reassign to "firefox" package which was firefox 2
<micahg> should I remove the .crash file or change to private?
<asac> micahg: for wontfix and invalid remove crash file and unset private
<micahg> thanks asac
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-03
<micahg> any ideas on bug 382181?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382181 in firefox-3.0 "can't open wikipedia" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382181
<asac> fta: added the build system for hardy ;) ... lets hope this works smooth
<fta> thanks
<asac> fta: can you take a quick look if you see anything i missed?
<asac> .hardy branch
<asac> pushed it to security ppa now
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<asac> stefanlsd: so did persia review gears licensing yet?
<stefanlsd> asac: not yet. although i've been working with him on licensing review stuff and plan to do the review myself, moving it to dep5 - http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<stefanlsd> asac: i have a big deadline for some stuff, so hopefully before or during the weekend i'll have that done...
<stefanlsd> asac: managed to have a look at the libpng, libjpeg issue?
<asac> stefanlsd: so persia definitly said that just BSD is wrong and you should post the full license in changelog
<asac> stefanlsd: what do you mean by "do review yourself" ?
<fta> asac, so many commits? wasn't it in the debian/ dir in the 1st place?
<asac> stefanlsd: no. i think what would work would be using the libpng from gecko and the libjpeg for gecko
<asac> fta: i cherry picked all build-system related commits you had
<fta> oh
<asac> that was 5 or 6
<asac> matching the amount of commits
<asac> the comments of the later landed ones didnt really read as if they were optional ;)
<asac> fta: you think i picked too many?
<fta> oh, code.lp is giving you credits so i thought you redid everything manually, n-m
<asac> well. merge -c doesnt really remember what you merged
<asac> only full branch merges
<stefanlsd> asac: im gonna redo the licensing myself, and then double check with persia
<asac> merge -c is basically a diff + patch + some conflict tracking
<asac> stefanlsd: ok. let me know if you need anything.
<fta> it does when you cherry pick with merge -r 125..127
<asac> i am sure we can do further system lib refinements later
<asac> fta: i think you will survive it ;)
<fta> sure :)
<stefanlsd> asac: kk. how do i link agaist gecko png and jpeg?
<asac> fta: if this all blows up you probably dont want to be referencable anyway ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> stefanlsd: i would really think that system jpeg should work. you sure you tried just doing that?
<stefanlsd> asac: mm. yeah. doesnt work without it
<stefanlsd> asac: is probably not the end of the world either linking libpng and libjpeg. I will also just let security guys know that thats the case...
<asac> right
<stefanlsd> asac: cool. i'll have my license revision done by / on the weekend and will get persia to check.
<asac> stefanlsd: thanks. let me know. do we have a bzr branch already? (sorry if i forgot)
<stefanlsd> asac: yeah. im pulling from here - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rail/%2Bjunk/gears/
 * gnomefreak hates when packages i need are removed/heldback
<asac> fta: argh ... they bumped sqlite requirement on 1.9.0 branch :(
<asac> without a bug even
<asac> fta: http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=&file=configure.in&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=explicit&mindate=2009-04-01&maxdate=2009-04-19&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<fta2> asac, not even a bug number? :(
<asac> yeah i found it though: mozilla bug 488710
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 488710 in Storage "Upgrade to sqlite 3.6.7 on the 1.9.0 branch" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=488710
<asac> i backout the configure.in part for now ... lets see
<asac> i am a bit scared about moving to system sqlite because there were a few hacks at some points in embedders wrt loading that lib
<asac> fta2: anyway, hardy seems to have built ... maybe pocket copy the binaries to daily so we can see if the build system works?
<asac> sigh i made the uds survey but seems i closed the tab at some point :(
<asac> why doesnt ffox 3.6 ask me if i really want to close modified forms?
<fta2> i'll wait for amd64, it's not done yet
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox uses hunspell right
 * gnomefreak thinking no the more i think about it
<asac> gnomefreak: it uses hunspell, yeah
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<asac> (still)
<asac> fta2: all ppa archs built
<gnomefreak> asac: upstream firegpg has the FireGPGCall dir. commenting the clean section in debian/rules fix the build failure but now when building it makes an empty FireGPGCall dir. can you give me an idea on a more stable fix for this. here is the rules file http://pastebin.mozilla.org/654946
<asac> gnomefreak: what did change upstream?
<gnomefreak> MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = make -C FireGPGCall/; cp FireGPGCall/*.xpt FireGPGCall/*.so components/; sh build.sh  i guess i can set that to default again from XPI_TEMPLATE but would like a clean rule
<asac> please provide a diff of the too origs
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont have the old one any more
<gnomefreak> is there a way to get it out of PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: grab it from archive
<gnomefreak> asac: cant you never pushed it
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, you can look for superseded builds
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> there the orig should still be avail
<nhandler> asac: Could you please try and upload greasemonkey today for me? It is in lp:~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/greasemonkey.ubuntu
<asac> nhandler: you could commit to ubuntu-dev but cant upload?
<nhandler> asac: I have the necessary permissions to upload, but I keep getting rejection emails
<asac> nhandler: please paste the mail you get
<asac> nhandler: please add a .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> look at adblock-plus branch
<asac> you can find the long revision id by running  bzr log -l --show-ids on the upstream branch
<asac> err, you can find the long revision id by running  bzr log -l1 --show-ids on the upstream branch
<gnomefreak> only way i found was to look at sucessful builds and there is no source just normal info https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa/+build/773847
<gnomefreak> one moment
<asac> nhandler: are you on karmic?
<nhandler> asac: No, jaunty
<nhandler> asac: For the bzr log command, I thought we weren't using .upstream branches anymore, only .ubuntu.
<asac> nhandler: yeah. so what happens is that it doesnt find the right tarball because its only in karmic
<asac> how do you produce the tarball?
<nhandler> asac: I tried downloading the one used in karmic using pull-lp-source
<asac> nhandler: we have upstream branches. they are just inside the .ubuntu branch
<asac> nhandler: if you look at bzr log you see the revisions merged in
<asac> if you use that revision (e.g. 1.1.1) you will  get the upstream branch
<asac> e.g. bzr branch -r 1.1.1 greasemonkey.ubuntu upstream
<asac> will produce the upstream branch
<asac> anyway. i will fix it now.
<asac> also adding .bzr-builddeb
<asac> look at bzr log --show-ids to see how to find the upstream revision i add there now
<nhandler> Thanks asac. What is the .bzr-builddeb/default.conf for? Just to make it easier to build the package using bzr bd ?
<asac> nhandler: if you use that it will automatically produce the orig.tar.gz from the branch. yes
<asac> but you still have to take care that you got the right orig if its already in the archive
<asac> i think for that we would need to do "merge upstream" instead
<asac> have to experiment a bit before migrating bzr branches there
<asac> nhandler: let me know if it failed again :)
<asac> pushed
<asac> nhandler: seems it got accepted ;)
<nhandler> Thanks a lot asac. I'll take a look at the changes you made regarding bzr bd
<nhandler> :)
<asac> cool
<nhandler> asac: Also, what is our current process for sending our extensions upstream to Debian?
<asac> nhandler: we dont have a real process. if debian extension exists we should suggest them to use our approach. first i have to upload mozilla-devscripts though.
<nhandler> asac: Should we go through mentors, the Debian VCS, or some other area?
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/654950 trying to get more info out of it
 * nhandler wants to get his long-url-please extension added upstream
<asac> nhandler: i will upload mozilla-devscripts
<asac> nhandler: for packages that exist in debian we should file bugs
<asac> for new packages we should consider to maintain our packages in debian and sync them to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> asac: the best diff you could ask for :) http://getfiregpg.org/news.html
<gnomefreak> they dont explain much do they
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... make a diff locally using diff command
<gnomefreak> asac: i gave you that output
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak > asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/654950  trying to get more info out of it
<asac> gnomefreak: make that recursively
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> diff -ru dir1 dir2
<gnomefreak> ok working on pastebin ing it
 * gnomefreak smoke while i wait. it seems to be huge
<asac> lunch time ~1h
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> so take your time ;)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> damnit way too big for pastebin, i am compressing it and emailing it i hope
<gnomefreak> fta2: bug 373167 is the link refered to there needed to use mozilla-thunderbird as a trans. package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373167 in mozilla-thunderbird "After installing Thunderbird, preferred applications shows both "Mozilla Thunderbird" and "Thunderbird"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373167
<gnomefreak> i just commented on it. TBH i cant remember tbird anymore its been so damn long
<fta2> no idea, i don't work on tb
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<fta2> asac, did you ever use caff? (to sign keys)
<gnomefreak> i will ping asa*c about it if i remember
<gnomefreak> hes at lunch
<gnomefreak> asac: incase im not here when you get back (have 2 meetings today) i emailed you the tar.gz of the diff due to the size.
<fta2> asac, just signed your key, let me know if you receive the 4 emails
<asac> fta2: so which caff command did you use?
<asac> for me the manpage was too much ;)
<fta2> did it work?
<fta2> asac, I added temporarily "default-cert-level 3" to my ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf (it's 0 by default), then created a ~/.caffrc with this in it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187382/
<fta2> then, just caff some_key
<fta2> from the list
<asac> fta2: ah. thought it would ask you for all keys in the special keyring
<asac> somehow
<asac> i will finish my lunch cooking and then check emails
<fta> dtchen, <crimsun@fungus.sh.nu>... Deferred: Connection refused by fungus.sh.nu.
<LaPingvino> asac ping, greetings for everybody else as well
<LaPingvino> mmm asac could have put an "away"-sign on his nick...
<asac> LaPingvino: what up?
<LaPingvino> just a nudge about the language packs
<LaPingvino> and when are you normally available? I hate it to come here and to speak to walls at arrival... :S
<LaPingvino> how are you?
<LaPingvino> oh and you won't see me most of the next two weeks as I will be in Brazil then ;)
<asac> LaPingvino: usually here during european biz hours
<LaPingvino> ah...
<asac> but if you stay online i will answer when coming back ;)
<LaPingvino> ah I see :)
<LaPingvino> well that's all right then
<asac> LaPingvino: what in particular about language packs?
<LaPingvino> got to updating the languages in firefox ubuntu?
<LaPingvino> you asked me before to nudge you about that
<asac> LaPingvino: ah didnt that happen yet?
<LaPingvino> that's where I ask about
<LaPingvino> lemme check then
<asac> i know that lang teams regular run langpack updates
<asac> afaik i set everything up so that next time that happens all should be up to date
<LaPingvino> great :)
<LaPingvino> I will run a check (firefox with clean profile) to see whether esperanto is in it yet
<asac> seems there was no update yet.
<asac> LaPingvino: langpacks will first land here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa
<LaPingvino> ah great :)
<asac> after two weeks they go to -proposed
<asac> and from there to -updates
<fta> asac, question..
<fta> asac, chromium needs a special version of mpeg for its <video> tag
<fta> asac, it's detected at runtime
<fta> i can't use our system ffmpeg because it's not multi-threaded
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/deps/third_party/ffmpeg/README.chromium?view=markup
<fta> the sources are not in my current tarball
<fta> so the question is, should i a/ get http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/deps/third_party/ffmpeg/ unpack & build that, or b/ fetch the git snapshots from the readme and bundle that in my tarball, or c/ create 2 new packages
<fta> asac, ^^
<jcastro> fta: did you see their first cut at the bookmark manager landed today for chromium?
<fta> hm, nope
<fta> i saw the 1st part of the option dialog a few days ago
<jcastro> http://codereview.chromium.org/118150
<jcastro> yeah I saw that too
<fta> landed in r17489
<jcastro> where can you tell that?
<fta> Committed: http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=17489
<jcastro> ah
<fta> i have r17485
<fta> damn
<fta> close
<jcastro> fta: do you have your build script up someplace? I'd like to mess with it
<fta> i'm still fighting with my quota in that ppa so i can't push anything faster
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<jcastro> lame
<fta> jcastro, build script?
<jcastro> fta: what you use to push to that ppa
<jcastro> fta: have you talked to celso about the quotas?
<fta> jcastro, the bot maintaining all the dailies or the chromium thing?
<jcastro> just the chromium thing
<fta> everything is in the branch
<jcastro> ah? cool.
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head
<jcastro> got it
<fta> good luck :)
<jcastro> :)
<fta> asac, well, i'll go for a/
<fta> jcastro, bug 381296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381296 in soyuz "PPA max quota is too small" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381296
<BUGabundo> oh its now a bug
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> so Answer as not enough
<stefanlsd> asac: gears has a few files with header information such as - // Copyright 2006 Google Inc. All Rights Reserved. and no license information .persia says those are not shippable
<fta> BUGabundo, re-read the last answer
<fta> stefanlsd, same in chromium
<stefanlsd> fta: heh. great!  google sucks :)
<BUGabundo> stefanlsd: +1
<asac> stefanlsd: how about filing a bug upstream for those files?
<stefanlsd> asac: will do. i did file one about the modifications they do to libaries a while ago. heard nothing. I dont think upstream is particulary concerned.
<asac> stefanlsd: well. licensing should be easy enough to fix
<BUGabundo> ahah
<asac> stefanlsd: if the top level license file explicitly states that everything is licensed that way it might be ok imo
<asac> fta: yeah. sounds bad though. why cant we build multi threaded ffmpeg in system libs?
<fta> asac, it's a different branch of ffmpeg, a fark
<fta> fork
<asac> who maintains that fork?
<asac> where is that hosted? in the ffmpeg repositories?
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/deps/third_party/ffmpeg/README.chromium?revision=16648
<fta> and google just provides this http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/deps/third_party/ffmpeg/  it's not part of the chromium source tree (i.e. not trunk/src)
<stefanlsd> asac: structure looks like..             debian,  gears,  third_party.          gears/COPYING is the top level for gears. Problem here is third_party/npapi/nphostapi.h  (doesnt seem to have a top level - unless gears/COPYING would be (im quite sure the file is under the same bsd style license as the rest of gears, although it doesnt say explicitly)
<asac> gitorious ... sigh
<asac> fta: does chromium not support gstreamer?
<fta> hm, i don't think so
<asac> would be much better than ffmpeg
<fta> asac, well, even mozilla didn't choose gstreamer. i remember a bug about that but they went with direct asound+vorbis
<BUGabundo> fta: the only way to run gwiber
<BUGabundo> $ watch -n 10 gwibber
<asac> fta: yeah. at least they didnt pull in a full ffmpeg ;)
<fta> sort of, just packed
<fta> BUGabundo, fix it
<BUGabundo> fta: I know nothing about python
<fta> BUGabundo, neither do i
<LaPingvino> I do know at least a bit about it...
<BUGabundo> and my last two segfault bugs are still to be triaged :\
<BUGabundo> hey LaPingvino
<BUGabundo> ou alias, olá LaPingvino
<LaPingvino> hehe
<LaPingvino> faca oq quer ;)
<BUGabundo> s/faca/faça/
<LaPingvino> não tenho isso :(
<LaPingvino> ã sim, mas essa c não
<LaPingvino> tá bem?
<LaPingvino> eu sei muito bem que tenho que usar isso assim
<BUGabundo> no prob LaPingvino, I though you wouldn't ....
<LaPingvino> :P
<LaPingvino> obrigado :)
<LaPingvino> tudo bem a ca?
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: lets talk in English
<BUGabundo> don't want to mess with ppl heads again
<LaPingvino> Okay :)
<BUGabundo> feel free to open a PVT too
<fta> jcastro, any success? ;)
<jcastro> fta: still checking out, hahah
<jcastro> ridiculous
<fta> yep, it's huge
<fta> doing me best to strip it down, but well, there's no magic
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 196883994 2009-06-03 22:59 chromium-browser_3.0.184.0~svn20090603r17528.orig.tar.gz
<fta> it was 351 MB+ a few days ago
<fta> jcastro, what do you want to try with chromium?
<fta> btw, what was that channel renaming thing about?
 * BUGabundo This channel is now know as #Ubuntu-browserteam
<BUGabundo> s/know/known
<fta> Jun  3 22:11:19 cube sm-mta[16790]: STARTTLS=client, relay=master.debian.org., version=TLSv1/SSLv3, verify=FAIL, cipher=DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA, bits=256/256
<fta> i wonder if it's possible to find the debian cert somewhere
<jcastro> fta: I wanted to try that browser stuff
<jcastro> er, bookmark stuff I mean
<asac> fta: checkout db.debian.org/machines.cgi
<asac> http://db.debian.org/machines.cgi?host=master
<fta> jcastro, if i can finish that video tag thing today, i'll bump the ppa manually
<jcastro> cool
<asac> hmm. seems there is only ssh key on it
<jcastro> what video tag thing, the ffmpeg-mt thing?
<fta> yes
<fta> to support <video> and <audio>, like in ff 3.5/3.6
<jcastro> neat
<asac> fta: whats the idea? build a real lib package out of it?
<fta> asac, so far, no, i will build it along with chromium. i don't have a better option
<dtchen> fta: WRT crimsun@fungus: domain was hijacked
<fta> dtchen, ?
<dtchen> 13:48 #ubuntu-mozillateam: ( fta) dtchen, <crimsun@fungus.sh.nu>... Deferred: Connection refused by fungus.sh.nu.
<fta> yes
<fta> and?
<dtchen> fta: sh.nu was hijacked, and the original host (rightly) refuses to pay 300 euro/yr to regain it
<fta> oh, ok.
<fta> just got that after i signed your gpg key. i don't mind, it will stop bouncing eventually
<fta> dtchen, ^^, you should remove/revoke that email from your key
<dtchen> fta: done locally already
<fta> you're not alone to bounce. some @debian.org emails too. 451 Could not complete sender verify callout
<fta> strangely, not all
<fta> dtchen, asac: you should sign too. do your part ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-04
<asac> hi
<fta> yop
<asac> fta: where was the announcement that linux should be ready in 6 month for chrome?
<fta> asac, hm..
<fta> asac, can't find it
<fta> asac, why do you need that?
<asac> fta: for the browser spec
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: e.g. the summary of the discussion we had in the general browser session
<asac> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/Browsers
<fta> asac, http://techreport.com/discussions.x/16206
<asac> thx
<asac> fta: any coments on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/Browsers now?
<fta> it's not 4GB unpacked, it's 1.2G if you remove the svn stuff
<asac> thats the new number, right? ;)
<asac> like you said that bz2 is now 160M not 300
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 196405039 2009-06-04 02:25 chromium-browser_3.0.184.0~svn20090604r17576.orig.tar.gz
<fta> that's with ffmpeg-mt
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 733440000 2009-06-04 02:25 chromium-browser-3.0.184.0~svn20090604r17576-source.tar
<fta> 733M, far from 4G
<asac> good ;)
<asac> fta: so what size is full svn checkout ;)?
<asac> with du
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/upstream $ du -sm chromium-browser.svn/
<fta> 3234    chromium-browser.svn/
<asac> good. updated
<asac> fta: if you see any other issues with chromium, please add them. that list is probably what should be proposed to chromium devs
<fta> asac, that's ok.
<fta> asac, look at the 1st random quote: http://echelog.matzon.dk/stats/chromium.html
<asac> fta: good. i will think where we can document the upstreamed bugs for third_party libs
<asac> maybe in whiteboard
<asac> or even in spec
<fta> this is for 64bit: http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/64-bit-support
 * asac lunch
<asac> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Specs/Karmic/Firefox35Transition
<fta2> asac, "drop firefox-dev package" i'm not sure about that one. currently, it's empty but should it be?
<fta2> "(keep trunk testsuite)" ?
<fta2> everything else looks fine
<asac> am i here?
<asac> @time
<asac> !info xulrunner-1.9
<ubottu> xulrunner-1.9 (source: xulrunner-1.9): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 7371 kB, installed size 20380 kB
<asac> hmm.. odd
<asac> ok
<asac> fta2: good question about firefox-dev .... lets check
<asac> fta2: http://pastebin.com/f1049cfe1
<asac> those are the idls
<asac> imo they should go into firefox-dev
<asac> (and their headers of course)
<fta2> yes, that's what i meant.
<asac> so its upstream not installing them on make install, right
<asac> ?
<fta2> it means it's an upstream bug
<fta2> yes
<asac> didnt we have a bug for that?
<fta2> it's empty since we split ff and xul
<fta2> i don't remember any bug # for that
<asac> hmm. wasnt there a upstream bug about firefox sdk pieces or something
<fta2> is debian still shipping that -dev?
<asac> i remember that benjamin said he doesnt want that somewhere
<asac> no clue about debian ... but i wouldnt say they are not always a good example to follow ... especially on mozilla stuff
<fta2> mozilla 421168
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 421168 in Build Config "firefox using --with-libxul-sdk doesn't install .idl/.h on make install" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421168
<fta2> wontfix
<asac> yeah
<asac> i asked something and documented this bug next to the firefox-dev bullet point in the spec
<fta2> excellent
 * asac checks some NM stuff ... bbl
<askand> Hi, I can not have firefox open for more than an hour before it crash
<askand> What debugpackages should I install?
<askand> The wikipage is outdated
<gnomefreak> askand: the bug page for it is not outdated the packages are for firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> and you should use apport to file the crashes
<askand> I can not due to bug 314212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in python-apt "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<gnomefreak> askand: does it work if you manually try to use apport? my browser is slow atm due to updates
<askand> gnomefreak: no I get the same message, however I can unpack the report but not sure what to do with it after that
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Run%20Firefox%20in%20a%20Debugger is right
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Obtain%20a%20backtrace%20from%20an%20apport%20crash%20report%20(using%20gdb) should help doing debug on crash report
<askand> gnomefreak: xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym is not found in the repos
<askand> Im using Jaunty
<gnomefreak> askand: nor is anyother dbg-sym packages
<gnomefreak> eh dbgsym
<gnomefreak> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com i left out some of it due to hardy but replace hardy with jaunty
<gnomefreak> see the wiki under run firefox in a debugger mode
 * gnomefreak ddbes on wiki while i am here
<gnomefreak> not sure if proposed has been introduced into ddebs yet
<askand> it seems to work now at least after adding the repo
<askand> will try to run gdb now
<askand> last time it complained on no debugging symbols found
<gnomefreak> askand: ok its loading. please try the dbgsym repos all of the 4 and let me know if proposed ddeb repos work please
<gnomefreak> i dont think we have anything in propopsed at this time
<askand> i added main and universe
<askand> ..main and updates
<gnomefreak> ill test it a bit later after updates are done.
<askand> no I still got no deugging symbols found
 * gnomefreak be back coffee and smoke
<asac> askand: so did you install all dbgsym packages named on the website?
<askand> asac: yep, last time it didn't install xulrunner-dbg but it did now
<asac> there might still be a few libs that dont have dbg packages, instaled, so as long as you see much less warnings about no debugging symbols stuff should be fine
<asac> askand: is the crash reproducible without extensions?
<askand> it is
<asac> askand: ok. get the debug symbols. and dont forget to file a bug with the instructions on how to reproduce
<asac> ;)
<asac> if others can reproduce they can also get debug information
<askand> asac: there is no way to reproduce really :(
<askand> the crashes is, in all senses of the word , random
<asac> do you get segfaults?
<asac> or bus errors or aborts or something?
<askand> no its segfaults
<askand> I think at least
<askand> will check
<askand> is there any useful in the crashfile from apport?
<asac> askand: yeah. so install all dbg packages, and run firefox -g
<asac> to run it in the debugger
<askand> oh
<askand> I ran gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3*/firefox 2>&1 | tee /tmp/gdb-firefox.txt
<asac> note that startup will be significantly smaller than without dbg, but using after startup should be more or less ok (on normal systems)(
<asac> askand: use firefox -g i would say
<asac> askand: if it works and its not on the debugging wiki page, please add it
<askand> where is the logfile stored when runnin firefox -g?
<asac> askand: you can run it with 2>&1 | tee ...
<asac> to get a log
<asac> you can also specify a log file, but i dont know atm ;)
<askand> I get (no debugging symbols found) but that's ok perhaps
<asac> askand: there might still be missing dbg packages, but if you have the most important ones it should at least give you a good snap
<askand> good :)
<gnomefreak> ok ddeb for -proposed works in jaunty
<gnomefreak> askand: i sent you the diff yesterday since i wasnt here when you got back from lunch. let me know what you think i have a couple of little changes i have to make to it still(firegpg)
<asac> gnomefreak: you mean asac?
<gnomefreak> yes sorry
<gnomefreak> :) autocomplete
<asac> i saw the diff .... will check it out later
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> mailman needs a reject all option
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> it could include those nice email things in the summaries
<asac> that would be nifty
 * asac running some errands
<gnomefreak> asac: any chance of getting enigmail0.96 in repos
<gnomefreak> it fixes at least one bug
<fta2> jcastro, any success with chromium?
<fta2> jcastro, btw, i've pushed an update earlier today, can't find what you were looking for in it o_O
<jcastro> I didn't see it either, maybe it's not hooked up?
<fta2> most probably
<fta2> the video tag is not ready either. i have the bits in place now in the packaging, so it will improve as upstream adds more stuff in.
<fta2> jcastro, i also provides hi-res icons now, incl a 256x256 icon. can you see it in gnome do?
<jcastro> fta2: I still see the blurry icon
<fta2> hmm
<fta2> maybe you need to restart your session or something
<jcastro> maybe
<jcastro> I need a new kernel anyway, will try after lunch
<fta2> great, please let me know
<fta2> going out to meet some friends. cu
<asac> back
<gnomefreak> anyone need something from me that cant wait till atleast tomorrow? i have about 30 minutes before i have to get to meeting
<asac> gnomefreak: all fine. enjoy the rest of the daya
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> i will try to be here friday and monday morning if not i will be gone until the 15th or 16th depending on how my eye heals
<gnomefreak> duplicity should really compress all the volume diffs into one for easy import
<gnomefreak> all but back-up.2009.18.05
<gnomefreak> back-up.2009.18.05.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> is made from dup. here http://pastebin.mozilla.org/655272  not very helpful :(
<gnomefreak> seems mercurial needs the python deps to be updated before it ill upgrade
<gnomefreak> yep that is exactly it
<gnomefreak> maybe not it uses << 2.7 but karmic is on 2.6*
<asac> yes. hg needs support for newer python
<asac> !info mercurial
<ubottu> mercurial (source: mercurial): scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 48 kB, installed size 328 kB
<asac> !info mercurial/karmic
<ubottu> Package mercurialkarmic does not exist in jaunty
<gnomefreak> i will have them update bot for karmic as an option
<gnomefreak> atleast try anyway
<gnomefreak> i sked :)
<gnomefreak> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), python (<< 2.7), python (>= 2.5), python-support (>= 0.7.1), ucf (>= 2.0020), mercurial-common (= 1.1.2-2ubuntu1)
<gnomefreak> that looks fine since we are <<2.7 and >=2.5
<gnomefreak> ah it looks like python-support
<gnomefreak> no not that either
<gnomefreak> ok updated my X bug and filed one on deja-dup
<gnomefreak> now to back up
<gnomefreak> it seems bot does already do karmic just not in here (not sure of other channels)
<gnomefreak> !info merurial karmic
<ubottu> Package merurial does not exist in karmic
<gnomefreak> !info mercurial karmic
<ubottu> mercurial (source: mercurial): scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-3 (karmic), package size 31 kB, installed size 228 kB
<gnomefreak> ah it does
<fta> stevel, http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/00-single/mediaplayers.png
<stevel> fta: close mashtape and the cpu & memory should go down
<fta> it's not mine
<fta> stevel, came from there: http://identi.ca/notice/4901494
<stevel> fta: ah. bummer, i'm not on identi.ca
<fta> stevel, http://identi.ca/notice/4922266
<stevel> cool thanks :)
<fta> stevel, when is your next released planed? i haven't updated sb in a long while, some users are becoming nervous for an update
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=12562
<asac> fta: was that fixed in intrepid or jaunty nss?
<fta> well, those are ubuntu binaries produced by google so i assume it's hardy
<fta> then our old debian-style nss
<fta> asac, what happened to your gtk fixes? i want to prepare ia32-libs to ship the missing bits
<stevel> fta: 1.2 should be out soon (we just pushed the first beta of it yesterday) - depending on the bug feedback we get.. could be around ~2 weeks
<fta> ok
<askand> asac: hi, regarding the firefoxcrashes earlier, it seems to be related to flash :/
<askand> asac: http://paste2.org/p/248550
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<fta> You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<fta> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> new coreutils
<fta> jcastro, in the bm toolbar, right click an entry, then edit, here it is. still limited though
<jcastro> oh I see
<fta> also when you star an url, there's a dialog now
<dtchen> fta: / asac: if you're seeking feedback, 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly WFM in hardy and karmic
<fta> excellent, thanks
<dtchen> odd. i haven't touched pulseaudio in karmic, and performance is horrid :/
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> horrid how?
<BUGabundo> WFM (now)
<BUGabundo> even gstream on totem seems fixed
<dtchen> i have pa chewing cpu
<BUGabundo> let me look
<BUGabundo>      1   0.04s   0.05s 423.7M 13532K      0     0    0    0   4% pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> 2-4%
<BUGabundo> is that much?
<dtchen> that's what it _should_ be
<dtchen> i'm seeing 19-75% across multiple cores
<BUGabundo> C2D here
<BUGabundo> $ sudo atop 2 | grep pulse
<BUGabundo>  4637   4m43s   6m16s 359.7M 13104K  1596K   164K  N-   - S   2% pulseaudio
<BUGabundo>  4637   0.01s   0.02s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S   1% pulseaudio
<BUGabundo>  4637   0.03s   0.02s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S   2% pulseaudio
<BUGabundo>  4637   0.02s   0.02s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S   2% pulseaudio
<BUGabundo>  4637   0.04s   0.04s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S   4% pulseaudio
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta>  6254 fta       20   0  948m 263m  22m R   24 13.1   1024:54 firefox-3.6
<fta> 20650 fta       20   0  269m  29m 9960 S    7  1.4  84:26.88 rhythmbox
<fta> 25622 fta        9 -11  157m 5904 4744 S    4  0.3  14:34.89 pulseaudio
<fta>  2101 fta       20   0 66804  24m  12m S    2  1.2   0:03.89 chromium-browse
<fta> ff is a pig :(
<dtchen> commit 44ada1a147fa28ae15b83a031c48fc2b992cc3ef
<dtchen> ALSA: Enable PCM hw_ptr_jiffies check only in xrun_debug mode / ALSA: Fix invalid jiffies check after pause
<dtchen> Ubuntu 2.6.30-8.9-generic
<BUGabundo> !uname -a
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname -a
<dtchen> (from /proc/version_signature)
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.30-7-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 25 13:52:54 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dtchen> if you can reproduce the symptom in 2.6.30-8.9-generic, i know precisely where the bug is
<dtchen> we missed a fall-through for the jiffies check
<BUGabundo> humm did that got posted?
<BUGabundo> 'cause exec of uname always crash my pidgin
<dtchen> well, your uname was posted, yes
<dtchen> you're not triggering the bug because the culprit git changeset is in 2.6.30-rc8, not -rc7 (which 2.6.30-7.8-generic is based on)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> so I should expect probs on the next kernel updates
<BUGabundo> hehe
<dtchen> it's quite humourous, actually. that changeset is supposed to _fix_ high cpu usage.
<BUGabundo> eheh you never let me have audio working akaysish for more then a week, can you ?
<dtchen> err, i didn't sign off on that patch
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<dtchen> in fact, i was quite hesitant, because it appears the symptoms are only fixed if CONFIG_PREEMPT is enabled
<dtchen> and guess which kernel config option karmic disables?
<BUGabundo> this is nice.. core utils removes mktemp and synaptic alerts me to it
<dtchen> right, aptitude safe-upgrade ftw
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> since KDE4.3 on karmic
<BUGabundo> I began loving aptitude too
<BUGabundo> but it wouldn't help me in this case
<BUGabundo> removing mktemp is a big NO NO
<fta> BUGabundo, looks safe: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/coreutils/7.4-1
<BUGabundo> checking
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-05
<StevensUbuntuTri> Hello.  Is it possible to get help with my firefox.  It will not play flash movies on the internet
<dtchen> which Flash plugin is installed?
<dtchen> also, ideally you'd want to ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<StevensUbuntuTri> oh
<StevensUbuntuTri> I figured since this was the ubuntu mozilla room
<StevensUbuntuTri> sorry about that
<BUGabundo> StevensUbuntuTri: no prob
<BUGabundo> feel free to ask
<BUGabundo> dtchen is just providing you with extra support options
<StevensUbuntuTri> I installed adobe flash first.  It worked for a while, but not it doesn't.  Only in Youtube, but with poor performance.  I reinstalled the flash plugin several times, but that didn't work---so I installed Gnash mozilla plugin to give it a try--to the same result
<dtchen> what is "poor performance"?
<dtchen> for the symptoms you experience with Gnash, are they the same "poor performance"?
<dtchen> please try to be as specific as possible, because there are far too many causes that fit the description of "poor performance" :)
<StevensUbuntuTri> Very slow loading, seems to make the computer very slow, the fan starts running on full, the play/pause button doesn't look quite right and the volume doesn't look right (a little blurred)
<dtchen> well, hopefully you're only using Flash 10
<dtchen> not Gnash alongside Adobe Flash alongside Swfdec
<StevensUbuntuTri> I am not totally sure.  At this point, I think the adobe flash is no longer installed.  I installed Gnash mozilla plugin  from the synaptic package manager earlier to give it a try
<StevensUbuntuTri> I really don't mind which one i use as long as it works.  I kind of liked the Gnash--in keeping with the spirit of the free software
<BUGabundo> StevensUbuntuTri: check galternatives
<dtchen> or, graphically in the web browser, about:plugins
<BUGabundo> err dtchen galternatives is GUI too
<StevensUbuntuTri> So you want me to install that program?  galternatives?
<BUGabundo> you can
<BUGabundo> or do as dtchen recommened
<BUGabundo> I like galternatives a lot
<StevensUbuntuTri> Ok, installed and running.  What is the next step?
<StevensUbuntuTri> I see where it says flash-plugin
<StevensUbuntuTri> actually firefox-flashplugin
<StevensUbuntuTri> BUGabundo:  It looks like swfdecmozilla is the chosen one.  Should I switch it to GNash?
<BUGabundo> any other
<BUGabundo> and test again
<BUGabundo> that should make more obvious what's the prob
<BUGabundo> btw what arch? 32 or 64 bits?
<dtchen> note there's a pulseaudio/alsa component here, too
<dtchen> unfortunately i need to leave; coffee shop is closing
<StevensUbuntuTri> I think 32.  This is an old laptop  i686
<BUGabundo> bye dtchen
<StevensUbuntuTri> Bugabundo:  same result
<BUGabundo> did you restart FF?
<StevensUbuntuTri> flash movie doesn't load
<StevensUbuntuTri> yes, should I clear the histoy and cookies too?
<BUGabundo> no
<micahg> StevensUbuntuTri: Performance with Flash is also based on Video hardware
<StevensUbuntuTri> micahg:  Understandable, but it doesn't work at all in all other websites
<micahg> StevensUbuntuTri: which version of Ubuntu
<StevensUbuntuTri> Jaunty
<micahg> are you running the latest version of FF (3.0.10)?
<StevensUbuntuTri> yes
<micahg> Could you please post this to pastebin.com?
<micahg> apt-cache policy gnash swfdec-mozilla flashplugin-nonfree
<BUGabundo> for comparation
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy gnash swfdec-mozilla flashplugin-nonfree | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/188692/
<BUGabundo> using adobes 64bits flash
<micahg> BUGabundo: where do you get that script?
<BUGabundo> pastbinit?
<micahg> yep
<BUGabundo> its on the archive
<BUGabundo> it should come by default
<micahg> nope
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/284212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284212 in network-manager-pptp "VPN connection fails: "unable to find valid VPN secrets" (auth dialog crash when secrets exist)" [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> why is it beeing set as Security ?
<BUGabundo> micahg: $ apt-cache policy pastebinit | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/188695/
<micahg> yep, but not by default :)
<micahg> I just installed it
<micahg> I didn't have it before
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I meant that as a wishbug
<BUGabundo> lol
<micahg> maybe in Karmic
<BUGabundo> humm should I file it? cwillu?
<micahg> I'm still running jaunty
<BUGabundo> what package should it be?
<micahg> what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> pastebinit or some other seed? like ubuntu-desktop ?
<micahg> dev-scripts maybe?
<BUGabundo> I will file a bug so pastebinit comes on karmic
 * cwillu pokes his head in
<micahg> maybe with the LP helper scripts?
<BUGabundo> no idea where
<BUGabundo> I guess ill file on pastebinit
<BUGabundo> and mention the seed
<BUGabundo> and let the dev fix it
<BUGabundo> or I could ping pitty
<BUGabundo> hi cwillu. nice to see you up
<StevensUbuntuTr1> ok I am back
<micahg> welcome back StevensUbuntuTr1
<StevensUbuntuTr1> I posted what you wanted to pastbin
<micahg> you have the urlk?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> http://pastebin.com/meee2254
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so you might want to uninstalled 2 of those
<micahg> which flash player would you like to try?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> I am new to this.  Do you think Gnash is a good choice?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> micahg:  What is the best way to remove the other two?  Terminal or Synaptic package manager?   What commands from the terminal would you recommend?
<micahg> either
<micahg> synaptic if you are ntot familiar with the terminal
<BUGabundo> sudo apt-get remove --purge PACKAGE
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Ok, only 2 gone.  Only Gnash remains
<micahg> ok
<micahg> now restart firefox
<StevensUbuntuTr1> restarted
<micahg> ok
<micahg> try a flash site :)
<StevensUbuntuTr1> It does not work.  It just looks like it is loading and never plays.
<micahg> what type of internet connection?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> wlan
<micahg> ok
<StevensUbuntuTr1> to comcast
<micahg> ok, can you start firefox with -p
<micahg> and try to create a new profile
<micahg> so we can see if that is the issue?
<micahg> you don't have to delete the old one
<StevensUbuntuTr1> I tried that before and it just started as if I didn't type -p
<StevensUbuntuTr1> I will try in again
<micahg> firefox -p
<BUGabundo> micahg: oh nvm I was going to say to try safemode.... but that doesn't bring flash lol
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Yes.  That just opened firefox regularly
<BUGabundo> -ProfileManager
<micahg> Did you install firefox from synatptic?
<BUGabundo> no -p
<BUGabundo> -P <profile>		Start with <profile>.
<BUGabundo> -ProfileManager		Start with ProfileManager.
<BUGabundo> micahg: RTFM :)
<micahg> BUGabundo: so why does -p work for me?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I've always used profilemanager
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Neither work here.  It just opens firefox as if I clicked on it.   Firefox was already installed with Ubuntu
<StevensUbuntuTr1> when I loaded it from the CD
<micahg> StevensUbuntuTr1: can you post apt-cache policy firefox-3.0
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> you have one other FF opened
<BUGabundo> StevensUbuntuTr1: $ ps auxw | grep firefox
<BUGabundo> and pastebin that
<StevensUbuntuTr1> http://pastebin.com/m2e2d3f2b
<BUGabundo> and ps?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> http://pastebin.com/m7f1331e5
<micahg> ah, you have to close firefox to restart it with -p or -ProfileManager
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> +1 for me
<StevensUbuntuTr1> ok, it worked. The profile manager opened!
<micahg> cool
<micahg> can you try creating a new profile
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Yes, I have a new one
<micahg> please try a flash site while I go get some caffeine
 * micahg is back
<BUGabundo> bed time. its 2am and I'm up at 7 am.
<StevensUbuntuTr1> It did not work
<StevensUbuntuTr1> one of the sites won't even load now.  Nevermind the video
<micahg> which site?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> doctorjuiceplus.com
<StevensUbuntuTr1> chirofraudvideo.com loads, but the video doesn't work.
<micahg> StevensUbuntuTr1: on the first one, I get redirected to juiceplus.com
<micahg> are there any addons in this profile
<StevensUbuntuTr1> let me see about the addons
<StevensUbuntuTr1> it looks like there are several plugins
<micahg> could you list them in pastebin if there are a lot or here if its short?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> What is the best way to access and list them?
<micahg> about:plugins is for plugins
<micahg> not sure how to list addons
<micahg> you can screenshot it
<StevensUbuntuTr1> I don't know how to do that
<StevensUbuntuTr1> There is the Default plugin
<StevensUbuntuTr1> the Demo Print Plugin
<micahg> that's it?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Quicktime
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Shockwave flash
<StevensUbuntuTr1> VLC multimedia
<micahg> what's the filename for shockwave flash?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> I don't know  I am looking at the adons tab in mozilla
<micahg> can you go to about:plugins in firefox
<StevensUbuntuTr1> http://pastebin.com/m38208242
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Is that what you were looking for?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> that should be fine
<micahg> is there anything under the addons tab?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> would you like to know about the plugins?  extentions? etc?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Is there a way to list them in such a way to paste them to pastbin?
<micahg> the extensions
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> it used to be addons :)
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.7
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Ubuntu Firefox pack
<StevensUbuntuTr1> :)
<micahg> Well, can you play a youtube video?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> I am trying
<StevensUbuntuTr1> It is not working
<micahg> ugh
<StevensUbuntuTr1> youtube is working.  Bad performance
<micahg> ah
<StevensUbuntuTr1> very slow and choppy
<StevensUbuntuTr1> but working
<micahg> that's a different story :)
<micahg> right click in the video and go to settings
<StevensUbuntuTr1> youtube has always worked.  When I right click settings is not an option
<StevensUbuntuTr1> would you like file- properties?
<micahg> you have to right click in the video
<StevensUbuntuTri> I am back
<StevensUbuntuTri> my connection got lost
<micahg> ok
<micahg> try to right click in the video
<micahg> do you have any options?
<micahg> I don't use gnash, so I'm not sure what you'll get
<micahg> oh, can you post lshw -C video to pastebin
<StevensUbuntuTri> File, Edit View, Movie Control,  Help
<micahg> really, wow
<micahg> ok
<micahg> movie control
<micahg> do you have anything abotu hardware acceleration
<StevensUbuntuTri> MAybe Edit- Preferences
<StevensUbuntuTri> There is something that says performance
<StevensUbuntuTri> I click player
<StevensUbuntuTri> under performance it asks max size of movie player
<StevensUbuntuTri> library
<StevensUbuntuTri> not player
<StevensUbuntuTri> it is set to 8
<micahg> not sure
<micahg> df -h
<micahg> oops
<StevensUbuntuTri> http://pastebin.com/m66fc0cd2
<micahg> lspci -vv -s 01:05.0
<micahg> I think it could be your video driver
<StevensUbuntuTri> http://pastebin.com/m14b1b73e
<StevensUbuntuTri> It went bad just like that?
<micahg> well
<micahg> what do you mean
<micahg> did flash work before?
<StevensUbuntuTri> Yes it worked before
<micahg> before Jaunty?
<StevensUbuntuTri> Yes and at the beginning of Jaunty
<StevensUbuntuTri> It worked up until about a week ago.
<StevensUbuntuTri>  I am not sure what I did differently
<StevensUbuntuTri> DVD's play just fine.
<micahg> DVDs aren't flash
<micahg> did you install a new flahsplayer?
<StevensUbuntuTri> I know, but if my video driver was messed up would they play?
<StevensUbuntuTri> I don't know.  Just giving more info:)
<StevensUbuntuTri> Gnash
<StevensUbuntuTri> We went through that earlier.  I am not sure if it was you, but someone was helping me
<StevensUbuntuTri> remove swfdec and non free plugin
<micahg> yeah I did
<micahg> well
<micahg> flash is resource intensive
<micahg> take a look at /var/log/apt/term.log
<StevensUbuntuTri> It worked when I was running XP.  I read that Linux was a way to give an old PC new life.
<StevensUbuntuTri> ok I will check that
<micahg> see if anything was upgraded over the past week
<micahg> ah
<micahg> so it wasn't working on Linux?
<StevensUbuntuTri> It was in the beginning.  Up until about a week ago
<micahg> ah
<micahg> so check that log file
<micahg> every version of flash is more resource intensive
<micahg> other stuff should work just as well on an old pc
<StevensUbuntuTri> I typed cd /var/log/apt/term.log  and got an error
<micahg> which version of ubuntu?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> jaunty
<micahg> k x or regular
<micahg> sorry, flavor
<StevensUbuntuTr1> I just installed it from the CD
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Gnome
<micahg> ah
<StevensUbuntuTr1> I think
<micahg> ok
<micahg> sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Did you want me to copy and paste what it says to pastebin?
<micahg> nah, you can look through it and see if anything was updated like flash, firefox, graphics drivers
<StevensUbuntuTri> It looks like it is stuck doing something
<micahg> It could be the chipset is no longer supported
<micahg> but it shouldn't have changed in teh past week
<micahg> I think I've done all I can
<micahg> you can hop inteh #ubuntu-x channel and see if they can help you with your video card
<StevensUbuntuTr1> My internet is acting up.
<StevensUbuntuTr1> What did i do with that?
<micahg> what?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> That command that you gave me.  It did a lot of stuff.
<StevensUbuntuTr1> The terminal will not let me copy and paste it.  I had to keep hitting enter to get it to go through
<micahg> no, it's a viewer
<micahg> it's meant for you to scroll through
<micahg> not copy and paste
<micahg> hit q to get out
<micahg> sorry
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Any ideas
<micahg> for?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> for the mozilla flash problem
<micahg> well
<micahg> can you try hulu.com
<micahg> is that any better?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Does not work
<micahg> same as youtube?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Does not work at all
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> not sure what to say
<micahg> you can try the adobe flash driver and see if it's any better
<micahg> if that works, then you can file a bug report against gnash
<StevensUbuntuTr1> That is what I started with.
<StevensUbuntuTr1> I could reistall
<StevensUbuntuTr1> install
<StevensUbuntuTri> Is the best way to do that at the adobe website?
<micahg> no
<micahg> install with the flashplugin-nonfree package
<micahg> but remove gnash first
<StevensUbuntuTri> ok can we go through the syntax again
<micahg> command line?
<StevensUbuntuTri> I guess.  Whatever you think is best.
<StevensUbuntuTri> Do you think ice weasel would work?
<StevensUbuntuTri> or another browser?
<micahg> iceweasel is debian's unbranded firefox
<micahg> you can try epiphany
<micahg> that's the gnome browser
<micahg> that's a good idea :)
<StevensUbuntuTri> Ok I will go to add/remove programs.  Yes?
<micahg> yes
<StevensUbuntuTr1> Do I install the Gecko one or the regular?
<StevensUbuntuTr1> or both?
<micahg> epiphany-gecko
<StevensUbuntuTri> ok all done.
<StevensUbuntuTri> It is strange.  I am having trouble finding it
<micahg> well
<micahg> just search for epiphany
<micahg> and install the browser one
<micahg> it'll instlal the right one
<micahg> there is only one in Jaunty
<StevensUbuntuTri> It says there are 2 to choose from on installation. one is Epiphany the other is Epiphany (Gecko)
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> either one will install the same thing
<StevensUbuntuTri> It installed them both
<micahg> yep
<StevensUbuntuTri> for some reason.  I cannot find it on my computer.
<micahg> one's a transitional pacakge
<micahg> use the gnome menu
<micahg> Network -> Epiphany
<StevensUbuntuTri> places - search for files cannont find it either
<micahg> no
<micahg> there should be a menu entry
<micahg> in the gnome menu
<micahg> under network
<StevensUbuntuTri> I do not see network.
<StevensUbuntuTri> When you say gnome menu, you just mean the menu at the top of the desktop
<micahg> what do you have under the gnome menu?
<micahg> yep
<StevensUbuntuTri> I will remove then reinstall?
<StevensUbuntuTri> or should I reboot?
<micahg> no
<micahg> what do you have in the menu on the top lefT?
<StevensUbuntuTri> applications
<micahg> ok
<micahg> what's in application
<StevensUbuntuTri> Accessories, Games, Graphics, internet, office, programming, sound and video, system tools, wine, add/remove
<micahg> ok
<micahg> under applications -> internet should be epiphany
<StevensUbuntuTri> I know where it should be.  It is not there
<micahg> ok, try removing and reinstalling then
<StevensUbuntuTri> ok
<StevensUbuntuTri> I have no idea why it is not showing up in my gnome menu
<StevensUbuntuTri> Can i open it from the terminal?
<StevensUbuntuTri> bash: Epiphany: command not found
<micahg> lower case :)
<StevensUbuntuTri> ok it opened
<StevensUbuntuTri> the video didn't work.  It just looks like it is loading and does that forever
<micahg> sorry, I"m out of ideas
<micahg> you can try #ubuntu
<StevensUbuntuTri> Well thank you for all of your help.
<micahg> sorry I couldn't fixit
<StevensUbuntuTri> no problem!   I very much appreciate you spending the time trying!
<StevensUbuntuTri> I will try the other channel tomorrow.  Have a good night!
<StevensUbuntuTri> One more detail that might help.   You tube works perfectly when viewed within the Movie player.
<micahg> movie player?
<StevensUbuntuTri> Totem I think
<micahg> ok
<StevensUbuntuTri> I did that earlier today.  I am trying to figure out how i did it.
<StevensUbuntuTri> oh, click properties
<StevensUbuntuTri> select youtube
<StevensUbuntuTri> and search for a video.
<StevensUbuntuTri> I thought that might help with the assessment
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thank you
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<micahg> I'm down to 13 new messages in teh ff package
<gnomefreak> hi micahg
 * micahg is going to sleep
<gnomefreak> its only 02:51
<micahg> I have to be up early for work
<gnomefreak> micahg: makes sense
<gnomefreak> :)
<micahg> it's 1:51 for me
<micahg> I'll work more on the ff package over the weekend
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool. starting monday i will be gone for around a week but as soon as i can get back i will
<micahg> ok, I'll ping a sac if I need anything
<micahg> gone for good things?
<gnomefreak> micahg: surgery on my left eye and i will have right eye sometime after that
<micahg> ok, well, I wish you a speedy recovery
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> night
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> why is the live cd installer named ubiquity? Its early so forgive me but it sounded different when looked up the defintion
<asac> moin
<gnomefreak> morning
<gnomefreak> asac: can you look at this bug, its sounding like flash doesnt work properly on lpia. not sure how to test without that arch. bug 383786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383786 in flashplugin-nonfree "adobe flash player won't play video on web" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383786
 * gnomefreak goes fpr smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: looked. the bug doesnt sounds particular interesting ;) ... asked something
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks i dont know what archs are supported
<gnomefreak> this is a great bug bug 383841 i have commented on it using reply and it looks like it hasnt gotten there yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383841 in firefox-3.0 "bardella.mario@gmail.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383841
<asac> hmm right. could be that lpia doesnt work
<asac> asked in #ubuntu-mobile on what s up
<asac> fta: FIREFOX_3_5b99_RELEASE
<asac> buildd bustage
<asac> ouch
<asac> hmm still broken buildds
<askand1> Hi, I get constant crashes with firefox in Jaunty, here are three backtraces of three different crashes: http://filebin.ca/gwhzcs/traces.zip
<asac> askand1: ok looking
<asac> askand1: 1st is crash in flashplayer
<asac> askand1: which flash version is that?
<asac> try if you can still reproduce without flash
<asac> (or with gnash et al)
<askand1> asac: I suspected that, Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<askand1> is all crashes flashplayers fault?
<asac> askand1: not sure. please disable flash and see if crashes still happen
<askand1> asac: disable=uninstall?
<asac> askand1: yes, or disable it in tools -> plugins
<asac> err tools -> addons -> plugins
<askand1> asac: uninstalled it now, running fine so far :)
<asac> heh ok
<askand1> asac: and now it crashed again :)
<askand1> http://paste2.org/p/249083
<asac> askand1: what did you do when it crashed?
<askand1> reading an article in wikipedia
<gnomefreak> askand1: are you posting your blog on twitter by chance?
<askand1> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> not you
<gnomefreak> asac: are you posting to twitter or ident?
<gnomefreak> ah theres coreutils kept back
<asac> gnomefreak: to both
<asac> identica gets forwarded to twitter
<gnomefreak> thats why thanks
<gnomefreak> you always turn up green when you should be purple
<asac> gnomefreak: ah yeah. you should see both though (at lesat karmic version does)
<gnomefreak> asac: im using daily builds and i dont see both
<asac> not sure about dailies
 * gnomefreak getting sice of this PGO bug :/
<gnomefreak> asac: please comment on bug 213708 wether or not this will happen
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213708 in xulrunner "Please compile Firefox with PGO optimizations" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213708
<askand1> asac: do you have an idea on what I can try next to debug this?
<asac> askand1: please use strace -f -eopen firefox &> /tmp/log.txt and after startup and using a bit, please paste
<asac> also be sure that you have no extensions in use
<asac> but i think i already said that
<asac> !info xulrunner
<ubottu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 279 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<asac> ok still here ;)
<fta2> asac, "buildds on manual", what does that mean?
<asac> fta2: nothing gets build without buildd admins kicking them
<asac> so manual builds triggered by hands
<fta2> bouahahah
<asac> to avoid massive build failures ;)
<asac> guess synching coreutils wasnt good ;)
<askand1> asac: http://paste2.org/p/249125
<asac> askand1: so you still have extensions?
<asac> also some other extensions
<asac> are you sure it happens if you remove those?
<askand1> oh, I reactivated them, will try without them again
<gnomefreak> 0ubuntu1.respin1 <<what is the respin1 part for? and is it ours?
<gnomefreak> its on xulrunner
<asac> gnomefreak: ubuntu1 build happened when karmic archive was still broken
<asac> (right after it opened)
<asac> so i had a no change respin to fix issues
<askand1> asac: it still crashes
<asac> askand1: does it happen with fresh profile?
<asac> e.g. move .mozilla to a backup place befre starting ffox
<asac> regular crashes like this are just unlikely
<asac> if we had general issues like that it would definitly get more traction
<askand1> that is true
<gnomefreak> askand1: ah ok thanks. Someone said its not upgrading bug 383857 i didnt get this bug for some reason
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383857 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner-1.9 1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.respin1 failed to install/upgrade " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383857
<askand1> is it possible that memtest does not catch an error in my memorymodules?
<askand1> I should propably change my name ;)
<asac> well. if it passes i would think its not hardware
<asac> askand1: check fresh profile first
<asac> askand1: then it can be graphics driver dependent
<asac> or some other corner case causing this
<asac> maybe even some bad fonts. which language/fonts are you using?
<asac> those backtraces are not easy to understand because its in the cycle collectore which is not really something you can easily reproduce
<asac> also the problem usually happens well up-front so the backtrace might not even touch the buggy code
<askand1> Im using droid sans and Swedish language
<asac> askand1: so try fresh profile and let me know
<asac> also get a backtrace from fresh profile
<asac> once you still see that and have backtrace, you need to run firefox with valgrind
<asac> maybe we can see where things go bad there
<askand1> asac: um..gdb segfaulted
<asac> askand1: use firefox -g to start ffox in debugger
<asac> (not that it matters much here ;))
<askand1> gdb crashed again :S
<gnomefreak> calendar-google-provider is borked just what i needed
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you working on atm?
<gnomefreak> bugs
<asac> good ;)
<asac> thought you worked on iceowl/sunbird
<askand1> asac: finally a bug that is 100% reproducable :)
<gnomefreak> not today
<gnomefreak> calendar-google-provider causing crashes in sunbird and lightning but i wont have time to look at it for the next week. is calendar-google-provider happen to be upstreams extension. its built into our source package but would love to file it upstream if i can. but i need to look at it first
<asac> askand1: are you on karmic or jaunty or what?
<gnomefreak> it has buildd errors :)
<gnomefreak> ill look at it in a week or few
<askand1> asac: jaunty
<asac> askand1: ok graphics driver is?
<askand1> nvidia
<asac> askand1: try nv driver
<gnomefreak> nvidia is borked in Karmic it seems there is no *-restricted-modules package for 2.6.30*
<gnomefreak> it fails to build modules
<gnomefreak> bug has been reported already but yet other than changing the descriptiopn noone has looked at it :)
 * gnomefreak smoke
<asac> thats normal ;)
<asac> proprietary drivers are regularly not available for the first half of the cycle ;)
<gnomefreak> true but ATI works
<gnomefreak> AFAIK its just nvidia on 2.6.30
<gnomefreak> my dog will hug you but damn if she will come when called instead she runs away :(
<gnomefreak> we need a way to sync firefox profiles so we dont hav to update manually. if you use 3.0 more than 3.5 than sync is great or something of the sort
<gnomefreak> bzr branch lp:~gnomefreak/seamonkey/ubuntu-2.x-9.10
<gnomefreak> oh damnit
<gnomefreak> too many terminals open
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you mean with sync firefox profiles?
<gnomefreak> asac: say you use 3.0 more than 3.5. well 3.0 has all your most recent work. atm your choices are cp -r profile or move profile manually. syncing it would take those 2 ways and do it itself
<gnomefreak> or something of the sort
<gnomefreak> make sense?
<asac> ah ok.
<asac> yeah we need something like weave for that
<asac> not sure if there is still any work done in that labs project
<gnomefreak> yes there is
<gnomefreak> the mailing lists are flooded with weave crap
 * gnomefreak still not real sure what the hell it does
<gnomefreak> i hope the SM2 build failure was my fault with patches
<asac> gnomefreak: weave allows you to sync your places stuff
<gnomefreak> going to try today and than worry about it when i return
<gnomefreak> asac: ah
<gnomefreak> "will 9.10 collide with win7 release"  i got that from someon ein #ubuntu+1 almost like we care about win7 release. hell i must have missed win1-6
<gnomefreak> 5600 files updated, 0 files merged, 0 files removed, 0 files unresolved :)
<asac> not sure how we can coolide with win7
<asac> more details needed to say anything
<gnomefreak> vista was released 2 years late so i dont see this being an issue even if Ubuntu cared about win releases
<gnomefreak> the day i pick to work on SM2 and karmic chroots have been removed from PPA
<gnomefreak> that explains lack of daily updates
<asac> yeas ppas ar ebusted
<asac> like buildd ;)
<fta2> fixed
<gnomefreak> yep oh well if it buuilds here ill upload it and it will just build when PPA are back up and running
<gnomefreak> fta2: buildds are fixed?
<fta2> Preparing to replace coreutils 7.3-1build1 (using .../coreutils_7.4-2_amd64.deb) ...
<fta2> Unpacking replacement coreutils ...
<fta2> Replacing files in old package mktemp ...
<fta2> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<fta2> Setting up coreutils (7.4-2) ...
<gnomefreak> cool thanks :)
<fta2> so i guess the ppas will follow soon enough
<asac> fta2: -2 was uploaded 12 hours ago
<asac> sure that that wasnt the version causing the pain?
<gnomefreak> sounds like only hppa but not real sure havent been following topic too much
<gnomefreak> coreutils 7.4-2 is the fixed version
<gnomefreak> mercurial mercurial-common is now the only held back packages
<gnomefreak> ok gone for a bit. ~1-3hours
<asac> enjoy friday. cu tomorrow
<micahg> asac: fix Released should only be for bugs that were confirmed to be issues, right?
<micahg> bdmurray: ^^^
<askand> asac: hi, nvidia removed and crashing continues
<askand> asac: will try to reinstall ubuntu
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<askand> evening BUGabundo
<fta> stevel, that was from there: http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/linux/113/
<BUGabundo> fta: I had something to ask you , but I forgot
<BUGabundo> lets see if I remember
<BUGabundo> ahhh got it
<BUGabundo> fta: you said you don't know python, so what coding languages do you use/master?
<fta> C, perl and shell are my preferred languages
<dtchen> don't ask fta about firefox's debian/rules ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, but i know a whole lot more
<fta> dtchen, this one is probably better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/189204/ ;)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: is that for me? why shouldn't I ask fta about that?
<fta> i should add make to the list
<dtchen> bahaha
<BUGabundo> LOL
<mbana> i'm starting to believe that firefox is using bitmapped ver. of ARial
<mbana> 3.1
<fta> hmm, tricky.. i need to run a test file, in both gdb and xvfb and protected by a timeout
<fta> timeout 20 xvfb-run gdb ./ui_tests
<fta> seems ok.. let's try with the buildd
<dtchen> asac: / fta: i can add that 3.0.11 works fine on jaunty and intrepid, too
<fta> dtchen, did you have a chance to play with my bot yet?
<dtchen> fta: not yet, will be next week
<fta> ok
<ryanprior> Hey there. I just installed the firefox-3.1 package and now Firefox won't start. I asked moznet/firefox and they say that your packaged version, 3.1a2, is very out-of-date and that I should ask you for help. How do I get a recent, working package?
<fta> indeed, 3.1a2 is very old, where did you get that from?
<ryanprior> from your PPA
<BUGabundo> humm you mean 3.5 ?
<BUGabundo> fta: did you update/remove from your ppa?
<fta> hm, no but it's not that old, or is it?
<fta>      3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 0
<fta> old indeed but not that old
<fta>      3.5~hg20090603r25856+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 0
<fta> ryanprior, did you read the whiteboard of my ppa?
<ryanprior> fta: Probably not, lemme RTFM and brb.
<BUGabundo> ryanprior: you are better of with mozilla team PPA or daily PPA
<ryanprior> fta: I see now that I made a communication error.
<ryanprior> When I said "your PPA" I actually meant "from mozilla-team's PPA"
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ryanprior> I enabled mozilla team's PPA, then installed the firefox-3.1 package
<fta> oh, yeah, that ppa is unmaintained :(
<ryanprior> That's too bad, I figured it would be the authoritative one. :-(
<ryanprior> Whose PPA should I use?
<fta> the freshest things we have are in https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> fta: too much work to upgrade MT PPA ?
<fta> BUGabundo, yes, at least for me
<fta> especially since i started chromium
<BUGabundo> I bet
<BUGabundo> one more bot managing certain mile stones?
<BUGabundo> fta: what was that all about, when google _recommend_ linux and mac user not to install Chrome ?
<ryanprior> Okay, I'm using the daily updates one now.
<ryanprior> BUGabundo: they said "don't install it... unless you're a tester and like programs that crash"
<fta> BUGabundo, just to stay on the safe side, it means "it's not complete, so if you use it, don't complain to us" ;)
<BUGabundo> I got that too
<BUGabundo> but news sites, are making it sound worse
<BUGabundo> its like crazy ppl installing Karmic
<BUGabundo> oh wait, I'm running that too
<BUGabundo> fta: so now we will have chrome and chromium on Linux ?
<fta> hm, sort of. chromium only from downstream, and chrome only from google
<fta> but it's 99.99% the same
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks for clearing that up
<fta> well, chromium is built from source on each distro, while chrome is just a binary blog you're getting from google built who knows how
<fta> it's probably built on hardy
<BUGabundo> heehehheeheh
<fta> the only missing part is the google updater but we don't want that anyway
<fta> and the branding, but i kind of like the blue one, more relaxing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-06
<fta_> dtchen, just upgraded my netbook, pa is broken, just have the null output now
<BUGabundo> fta install pavucontrol and change the sinks
<BUGabundo> I had the same prob
<fta> nada, there's only null
<fta> i hear the gdm sound, but nothing after that
<BUGabundo> I had no sound for 3 weeks
<BUGabundo> fta: and finally Dan helped me get to the bottom of it
<BUGabundo> it was using the wrong sinks
<BUGabundo> inicialy he asked me to mute and unmute all sinks
<fta> i was fine until the last upgrade
<fta> now, everything is broken
<fta> netbook-launcher is taking 100% cpu
<fta> no sound
<fta> even with a previous kernel
<BUGabundo> yeah me too
<BUGabundo> had no sound on -6 and -7
<BUGabundo> now -8 looks faster
<BUGabundo> even compiz is amaziling fast
<BUGabundo> fta: can you nuke ~/.pulse ?
<fta> same
<fta> still no sound after gdm
<fta> and only null output in the list
<fta> <BUGabundo> fta: can you nuke ~/.pulse ?
<fta> <fta> same
<fta> <fta> still no sound after gdm
<fta> <fta> and only null output in the list
<BUGabundo1> fta: humm I guess u need to nag Dan when he comes up again
<fta> why did i happen now, i need this netbook for the week-end
<fta> it's unusable right now
<BUGabundo1> sound only
<BUGabundo1> fta: you know the rules
<fta> no, everything
<BUGabundo1> Karmic and and will cause breakage
<BUGabundo1> everything??
<BUGabundo1> for me everything is working
<fta> unr?
<BUGabundo1> of course not
<fta> asac, THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_22_BUILD1 / THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_22_RELEASE, SEAMONKEY_1_1_17_RELEASE
<alexbodn> hello friends.
<alexbodn> hi fta
<alexbodn> i have managed to build bluegriffon on debian with the help of mozilla-devscripts and /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-19/sdk/build-system.tar.gz, but i wish to install it without xulrunner itself, in order to use system xulrunner. what flag should help with that?
<alexbodn> the mentioned additional software is from ubuntu
<Jazzva> asac: I've been using nspluginwrapper 1.3.0 for a while, seems pretty stable (with Flash), and I think better than earlier (with Java applets)... I'm gonna submit a merge later this day...
<Jazzva> unless someone has an objection...
<dtchen> fta: pa races sometimes to set the PCM/Master levels
<dtchen> fta: what's strace -f from pulseuadio -v ?
<BUGabundo> hey fta dtchen
<dtchen> er, spelling, but right
<dtchen> hi
<BUGabundo> haha
<alexbodn> hello again
<alexbodn> where does a xull application search for it's applicaiton.ini, and it's xulrunner? how can i set these values?
<alexbodn> fta, are you here?
<asac> Jazzva_: ok
<asac> 18:13 < cjwatson> asac: xulrunner-1.9 seems to have grown by a megabyte from .0.8 to .0.10 - do you know why?
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> any idea?
<asac> maybe its some system libs now being used?
<fta2> dtchen, help
<fta2> Jun  6 18:56:09 nano console-kit-daemon[3480]: WARNING: Couldn't read /proc/3479/environ: Failed to open file '/proc/3479/environ': No such file or directory
<fta2> Jun  6 18:56:12 nano pulseaudio[4053]: module-alsa-card.c: Card '0' doesn't exist: No such file or directory
<fta2> Jun  6 18:56:12 nano pulseaudio[4053]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id=0 name=pci_8086_27d8_sound_card_0 card_name=alsa_card.pci_8086_27d8_sound_card_0 tsched=0"): initialization failed.
<stefanlsd> asac: http://code.google.com/p/gears/issues/detail?id=883      (report of the missing license files)
<stefanlsd> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefanlsd/+junk/gears/revision/18    (new license file - dep5 format)
<fta2> dtchen, any idea wrt my pa issue?
<fta2> dtchen, i tried to downgrade pa and use an older kernel, it's the same :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-07
<alexbodn> where does a xul application search for it's applicaiton.ini, and it's xulrunner? how can i set these values?
<asac> bah ... pulse is again in bad state :(
<asac> alexbodn: if you use the xul stub it will look in the same dir where the stub is living
<asac> otherwise there is the -app parameter
<alexbodn> asac: thanks a lot for your reply. however there is application.ini near the binary, it unfortunately says "Could not read application.ini"
<asac> which binary?
<asac> if its the stub it should be ok
<alexbodn> bluegriffon.
<asac> alexbodn: yeah. replace the binary with the xulrunner-stub
<alexbodn> it runs ok if xulrunner is near the binary too, and i can also be run as "xulrunner application.ini"
<asac> alexbodn: use the -stub
<alexbodn> the binary is a copy of xulrunner-stub
<asac> yeah. that should work in general
<asac> alexbodn: run strace -f -eopen /path/to/binary
<asac> to see where it looks for application.ini
<alexbodn> ok
<asac> alexbodn: i just tried ... the stub looks in the same dir:
<asac> cp /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.10/xulrunner-stub /tmp/
<asac> strace -f -eopen /tmp/xulrunner-stub
<asac> open("/tmp/application.ini", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<asac> Could not read application.ini
<asac> so yeah. just next to the stubg
<alexbodn> i see a difference: i was running /usr/bin/bluegriffon, which is a symlynk to /usr/lib/bluegriffon/bluegriffon, and the application ini is near the binary.
<alexbodn> but now, there is a complain about gre: could not find compatible gre between version 1.9 and 1.9
<alexbodn> i found in /etc/gre.d/1.9.system.conf the section [1.9.0.10], so i've put that in application.ini min and max version, but now "Platform version '1.9' is not compatible with min >= 1.9.0.10 and max <= 1.9.0.10"
<asac> alexbodn: means that application.ini uses wrong min/max version
<alexbodn> maybe this happens since i copied build-system.tar.gz verbatim from ubuntu, where it was 1.9.0.10 indeed.
<asac> well. 1.9.system.conf is not from our package
<asac> /etc/gre.d/1.9.0.10.system.conf
<asac> could be
<asac> maybe the build system replaces min/max version with something
<asac> but you should patch that to open up the max version, like 1.9.0.*
<alexbodn> i have these, but they both show 1.9.0.10, however the installed xulrunner is 1.9
<alexbodn> let me try
<asac> alexbodn: well. thats not our package i guess
<asac> just use what we have in ubuntu ;)
<asac> are you on debian?
<asac> ;)
<alexbodn> yes
<asac> so what exactly is in 1.9.system.conf there?
<alexbodn> ad copied the tar from you ;)
<asac> paste it
<asac> maybe debian is 1.9.0.9?
<alexbodn> 10
<asac> how does the application.ini in source tree look like?
<asac> in any case ... it should work if you use minVersion=1.9.0.10 and maxVersion=1.9.0.*
<asac> unless mike patched more
<asac> run
<asac> xulrunner --gre-version
<asac> what do you get?
<alexbodn> 1.9
<asac> yeah
<asac> so he patched the mess out of it ;)
<asac> alexbodn: why do you think that its 1.9.0.10`
<asac> ?
<asac> dpkg -l xulrunner
<asac> anyway. that means you need to use minVersion=1.9 and maxVersion=1.9.0.*
<alexbodn> asac: please excuse me: i have to go for an hour or so. i wish very much to continue, if possible?
<asac> i am always here ... just ask in case i am not at keyboard i will answer when back
<asac> (might also be tomorrow
<asac> )
<alexbodn> i tried your last advice and it works. but i'll have to automate it :)
<alexbodn> bye for now and thanks a lot :)
<asac> alexbodn: well. as i said i think bluegriffon has a template
<asac> thats a bug on its own
<asac> and you should patch that in bluegriffon code
<asac> just use the borders from above
<asac> no problem
<asac> cu
<alexbodn> i'll look at fennec and others too.
<alexbodn> cu ;)
<asac> alexbodn: great. we have fennec
<asac> but needs to be bumped to latest
<asac> if you want to help that would be fantastic
<alexbodn> np :)
<alexbodn> do you have working package?
<alexbodn> i'll be back
<asac> alexbodn: yes. we have a bzr branch for fennec
<asac> ask fta
<asac> even the build-system instructions are for fennec in the wiki ;)
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/XulApps/Packaging
<asac> also we have a good amount of work to do this cycle transitioning to xulrunner 1.9.1
<asac> (for ffox 3.5)
<alexbodn> i'll try to build fennec tonight, so both bluegriffon and fennec would have the same build methods and hopefully good quality
<alexbodn> asac: do you know how the application file can be a script, calling application_name-bin?
<alexbodn> i seems bluegriffon distributed binary has been done like this, but the svn is not updated.
<fta> alexbodn, ?
<fta> hi everyone
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> got your system working yet?
<fta> nope
<fta> X seems to render everyting in software, so it's slow as hell.
<fta> pa is still unable to find my sound card
<BUGabundo> irrk
<fta> a bunch of things are crashing too
<fta> but i did a massive upgrade, about a week worth of packages
<fta> everything changed, kernel, udev, hal, pa, X, X driver, etc..
<BUGabundo> working fine here
<BUGabundo> strange how you are finding so much trouble
<fta> <fta2> Jun  6 18:56:09 nano console-kit-daemon[3480]: WARNING: Couldn't read /proc/3479/environ: Failed to open file '/proc/3479/environ': No such file or directory
<fta> <fta2> Jun  6 18:56:12 nano pulseaudio[4053]: module-alsa-card.c: Card '0' doesn't exist: No such file or directory
<fta> <fta2> Jun  6 18:56:12 nano pulseaudio[4053]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id=0 name=pci_8086_27d8_sound_card_0 card_name=alsa_card.pci_8086_27d8_sound_card_0 tsched=0"): initialization failed.
<fta> i downgraded pa, booted on an older kernel, still the same
<fta> also downgraded the x-org-intel driver, UNR is still unusable
<fta> no clue what's causing this
<BUGabundo> no idea either
<fta> asac, FIREFOX_3_5b99_BUILD1 / FIREFOX_3_5b99_RELEASE.. wtf?
<BUGabundo> b99?
<BUGabundo> wasn't it RC?
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.1/rev/3f775c3bb24a8b6cce6dd0a50aefc4d21f27a35f
<fta> don't ask me
<fta> there's even a build2 apparently
<micahg> Is TB3pre stable enough to use full time?
<micahg> do I have to worry about data loss on IMAP?
<BUGabundo> how can IMAP have data loss?
<fta> a lot of people are using it, no one complained, at least not to me
<BUGabundo> its Full Server storage
<micahg> TB tries to delete stuff it shouldn't?
<BUGabundo> what??
<fta> thunderbird-3.0                    648   0.06%        76     436     136       0
 * BUGabundo is glad he is using kmail
<micahg> If it interfaces, it could in theory destroy
<micahg> BUGabundo: same problem on any mail client
<micahg> if there's a goof
<fta> chromium-browser                  5721   0.51%       390    1912    3419       0
<fta> cxchromium                        3736   0.33%       310    3187     172      67
<fta> ia32-libs-chromium-browser        1357   0.12%         0       0       0    1357
<fta> ia32-cxchromium                    846   0.08%        55     725      51      15
<micahg> fta: do you know if the add-ons for TB are TB3 compatible yet?
<fta> yeah! we win!
<fta> micahg, no idea
<BUGabundo> fta: LOLOL
<BUGabundo> let me RT that fta
<fta> BUGabundo, hold on
 * BUGabundo pauses
<fta> BUGabundo, to be fair, you need to compare chromium-browser vs cxchromium + ia32-cxchromium
<BUGabundo> okayyy
<fta> chromium-browser is both 32 and 64, while cxchromium is only 32 and ia32-cxchromium only 64
 * BUGabundo opens gcalc-tool
<BUGabundo> I'm lost
<BUGabundo> I should just add both cx right?
<fta> 5721 vs 4582
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> and to compare the number of 64 bit installs: 1357 vs 846
<BUGabundo> ohh that's too much for a dent
<fta> lol
<fta> so don't ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-popcon.png
<BUGabundo> how did that happen?
<BUGabundo> how did they manage to have more then us?
<fta> no
<fta> we are red
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but since the lunch until ~25/5 they were ahead
<BUGabundo> PUB?
<fta> cxchromium was available long before my stuff. it's the windows binary wrapped for wine
<BUGabundo> now I'm confused
<BUGabundo> didn't you say chromium was the red one?
<BUGabundo> its older
<fta> http://www.codeweavers.com/services/ports/chromium/
<fta> that's cxchromium
<BUGabundo> fta AHHHHHH that makes it SO much clear! /me slaps in the head
<fta> chromium-browser is my ppa
<dtchen> fta: please run ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<fta> dtchen, hold on, re-upgrading
<dtchen> fta: ok
<fta> good, still the same error
<fta> Jun  7 22:44:51 nano pulseaudio[4520]: module-alsa-card.c: Card '0' doesn't exist: No such file or directory
<fta> Jun  7 22:44:51 nano pulseaudio[4520]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id=0 name=pci_8086_27d8_sound_card_0 card_name=alsa_card.pci_8086_27d8_sound_card_0 tsched=0"): initialization failed.
<fta> dtchen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/190480/
<fta> dtchen, you prefer a real bug instead?
<dtchen> fta: sec, loading the paste
<dtchen> fta: how about: sudo -i, then cat /proc/asound/{card,device}s
<fta> dtchen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/190484/
<dtchen> fta: ok, and amixer -Dhw:0 (while still sudo -i)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190487/
<fta> dtchen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/190487/
<dtchen> fta: ok, and just to check: speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0 (while still sudo -i)
<BUGabundo> wfm
<fta> dtchen, seems ok, does it stop by itself?
<dtchen> not using that command
<dtchen> you'll need to sigterm it
<fta> dtchen, ok, so here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190488/
<dtchen> so if that speaker-test command as root was audible, then you're experiencing a permissions issue
<dtchen> i'd blame consolekit and/or policykit
<fta> open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDONLY)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<fta> open("/dev/aloadC0", O_RDONLY)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<fta> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 6 2009-06-07 22:43 /dev/snd/controlC0
<dtchen> you can work around it by adding your user to @audio, logging out, and logging back in
<BUGabundo> I'm not in the audio group for the record
<dtchen> BUGabundo: you shouldn't need to be
<fta> fta@nano:~ $ groups
<fta> fta adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<fta> indeed
<dtchen> there's a consolekit/policykit bug where the seat isn't registered properly
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ groups
<fta> fta adm cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin fuse pulse-rt kvm libvirtd dialout
<dtchen> when everything works properly, the foreground user is granted @audio permissions
<BUGabundo> fta: small groupbs
<BUGabundo> mine is huge
<BUGabundo> $ groups
<BUGabundo> bugabundo sys adm dialout fax voice cdrom floppy tape sudo dip www-data video plugdev users syslog scanner fuse lpadmin admin netdev polkituser sambashare kvm nagios davfs2
 * BUGabundo loves to see floppy on a laptop :))
<fta> nano is my netbook, ix is my main desktop
<fta> in the last few days, i got new devicekit-disks, devicekit-power & libdevkit-power-gobject1
<dtchen> the devicekit-* are way ahead of the GNOME bits
<dtchen> e.g., look in Places
<fta> ?
<dtchen> i have a "320 GB LVM2 Physical Volume" entry
<dtchen> so karmic's GNOME bits haven't caught up with the new devicekit-* bits
<dtchen> so you end up with nonsensical entries like those above
 * fta blames the desktop team
 * fta wants a gnome-daily ppa ;)
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<fta> i wish there was a similar workaround for my X issue :(
<BUGabundo> fta: put your user in X group
<BUGabundo> oh wait there none for that eheh
<fta> dtchen, just rebooted my desktop, no more sound post gdm. i had to mute/unmute the "Internal Audio" stream in pa :( 1st time on that desktop
<dtchen> fta: we just fixed that bug about 15 minutes ago in pa git head.
<dtchen> 18:12 < CIA-68> polypaudio: lennart * r587fc2a pulseaudio/src/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<dtchen> 18:12 < CIA-68> polypaudio: core: make sure soft mute status stays in sync with hw mute status
<fta> hm, ok
<dtchen> should be in the next karmic pa upload
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-07
<nikolam> micahg, I am yet to try it on lucid. I migrated finally to SM 2.04 on hardy few weeks ago.
<micahg> nikolam: ah, ok
<nikolam> good thing is since then not a one bad thing to report at me. I would also like to see some day, enigmail for SM again inside ubuntu repos.
<micahg> nikolam: 1.0.1 from Lucid should work
<micahg> nikolam: if not, file a bug and I'll look into it
<nikolam> hm, I set up 1.0 from enigmail page (no 1.0.1 there for x86-64=)  I will try this one from lucid hot it is working, thanks.
<nikolam> micahg, enigmail deb from lucid requires newer libasound2
<nikolam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/445812/
<nikolam> this is on hardy.
 * nikolam needs to sleep now 
<micahg> nikolam: k, idk if we can do that for hardy then, but please file a bug
<micahg> nikolam: actually, don't
<micahg> nikolam: we won't be updating enigmail since we're not updating thunderbird
<nikolam> oki
<micahg> nikolam: I might be able to push to PPA though possibly
<nikolam> mine target is enigmail for SM in maverick+, anyway
<micahg> nikolam: should work in Lucid
<nikolam> but most probably lucid+ for real
<nikolam> aha will check it out, then.
<nikolam> aha, also, never got to congratulate you micahg for pushing Seamonkey 2.04 to Lucid! :)
<nikolam> Thank you :)
<micahg> nikolam: thanks, we still have some cleanup thought :) no locales yet :)
<nikolam> aha I see. ;)
<nikolam> g night (here almost 02am)
<micahg> nikolam: night
<gnomefreak> did the bot(s) take a vacation or is it broke?
<micahg> gnomefreak: which bot?
<gnomefreak> nothing updated daily ff3.6 ff3.7 chromium tbirds 3 3.1
<gnomefreak> tb3.1 is expected
<micahg> gnomefreak: only update from mozilla last night was ff37 and xul193 and xul193 broke
<gnomefreak> ok let me see what update i have
<gnomefreak> ok firefox-3.7 is from saturday rest is friday
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, I have to see if I can get it going tonight, the build failed for no good reason
<gnomefreak> thunderbird is from may 30
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> really really need to find a faster way to do this :(
<micahg> gnomefreak: do what?
<gnomefreak> micahg: adding some of my background images to apperance. i have well over 100 of them and adding one by one takes forever
<gnomefreak> am i here?
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you want to be?
<gnomefreak> yes but tb isnt connecting to smtp gmail so i was wondering if it was me
<micahg> gnomefreak: I thought you have to use your ISPs SMTP for gmail?
<gnomefreak> i do?
<micahg> gnomefreak: xul193 should build again tonight barring more breakage :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's what I always had to do
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks i will be here tomorrow if i ever get to sleep
<gnomefreak> thunderbird is starting this reply below bug again. i will play with it tomorrow
<BUGabundo_remote> Have u seen the Sun?I need my photosynthesis!
<BUGabundo_remote> fta http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45987
<BUGabundo_remote> I think this local, not upstream
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, which nss do you have?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta what's the package name?
<BUGabundo_remote> libnss-mdns  ?
<fta> libnss3-1d
<fta> libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3)
<BUGabundo_remote>  *** 3.12.6-2 0        500 http://ftp.debian.org unstable/main Packages
<fta> not sure what those ms-like nss error codes are
<fta> can't start gwibber anymore
<BUGabundo_remote> wfm
<BUGabundo_remote> old old kerneç
<BUGabundo_remote> .34 won't work
<BUGabundo_remote> to much restrictions
<fta> when i try to start gwibber, it complains with "Unable to find listening port" and apport pops up for gwibber, gwibber-service and desktopcouch-service
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> reboot to kernel .32 and it works
<fta> bug 589656
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589656 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "help -> report a problem doesn't work on Maverick (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589656
<fta> weird, that was 3 days ago, but i just got a new kernel this morning
<BUGabundo_remote> I still can't install the new kernel
<fta> got 2.6.35-1.1 this morning
<fta> oh, it's from friday
<BUGabundo_remote> Ä© can't complains
<BUGabundo_remote> about missing image
<gnomefreak> fix me :(
<DASPRiD> u r unfixable :P
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> not a chance in hell to get the usb stick to mount
 * DASPRiD tries to put some glue on gnomefreak, but it doesn't stick
<gnomefreak> :)
<DASPRiD> gnomefreak, i also once had a usb stick which didnt want to automount
<DASPRiD> i had to mount it manually
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: not sure how to do that never had to before. i have a theroy on how. still not sure if it really is sdd1 either
<DASPRiD> gnomefreak, do: sudo fdisk -l
<DASPRiD> find the partition (/dev/sd*)
<DASPRiD> you can recognize it by the size usually
 * gnomefreak doesnt care much about the data at this point. 
<DASPRiD> or look in gparted, there you get more information
<DASPRiD> heh okay ;)
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446047/ im not seing it there
<gnomefreak> the red light is lit on stick but not mounted
 * gnomefreak not seeing 4gig anywher ein that list
<gnomefreak> well gparted doesnt help either oh well
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: none of my usb *disk* will  automount
<BUGabundo_remote> and e-sata no mather what I do, won't automount
<BUGabundo_remote> usbpendrives work fine :\
<BUGabundo_remote> its weird
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: mine worked fine until i corrupted the drive (windows XP tells me that)
<gnomefreak> not formated right or something like that
<gnomefreak> its not really that its not auto mounting but more of it doesnt recognize the drivenothing shows me that it is even there
<gnomefreak> the red light is lit on the drive but that is the closest i come. gparted and fsdisk do not show it so i dont where it even is
<gnomefreak> nothing i have found in repos works
<BUGabundo_remote> plug it, and format it?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: that would work great if it saw the disk at all
<BUGabundo_remote> fdisk or dmesg doesn't show it?
<gnomefreak> plugging it in is the same as not plugging it in  (other then the pretty red light)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: nope
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446047/
<gnomefreak> i hate to throw it away and have to buy another one
<gnomefreak> well looks like 1.9.3 builds now
<gnomefreak> what is the mozilla channel for extensions?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: which apps are using webkit in the hardy update? epiphany and yelp?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, just epiphany
<chrisccoulson> yelp will still be using xulrunner 1.9
<chrisccoulson> (it doesn't work with 1.9.2, so i patched it to not load the new one)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, so we can technically wait on epiphany then, cause the one in hardy will (obviously) continue to use gecko
<jdstrand> (well, wait on both epiphany and webkit)
<jdstrand> I have very strong reservations about epiphany/webkit due to the ssl cert validation
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: also, what is the eta of 3.6.4 going live upstream?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm not entirely sure atm
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I've been testing build6 -- will you be uploading a final?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - build6 might be the final, unless mozilla do another respin before release
<jdstrand> I see
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: in the past asac and I would wait 24 hours or so after upstream releases. unless there is an amazingly critical vulnerability, I suggest the same for this update
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what do you think?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure how busy you are, but we should probably start getting extensions in karmic updated
<jdstrand> it would allow more testing time as well as making sure upstream didn't introduce any regressions
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, that makes sense
<jdstrand> cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll start on that tomorrow morning
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: you should have had dart read the wiki. He is not installing it in vmware im 90% sure on that
<jdstrand> I don't know releaseing on release day if the testing is there... this is just a hairy update
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to fix the issues you reported today, as well as the font issue too (hopefully, if I figure it out)
<jdstrand> and any extra time is probably a good thing
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> I don't mind releasing on release day...
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no worries
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what is the "font issue"?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, ff3.6 ignores the gnome font settings
<chrisccoulson> it does that in lucid too, but the fonts look ok because the hinting is set to slight in fontconfig
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's one more issue blocking 1.9.2.4, so probably a respin will be necessary
<chrisccoulson> but in hardy, it is different, and the fonts look terrible after the update
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I expect 3.5.10 to be released this week early w/out the CVEs
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, right...yeah, that appeared in 3.0 because of an upstream change to fix another issue
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, it seems to only be exposed when we use the in-tree cairo
<chrisccoulson> do you know what the other issue was?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I think it was this: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385263
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: for performance reasons
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 385263 in Graphics "[pango] we call FT_Open_Face twice per font" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: see last comment of https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400265
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 400265 in Graphics "trunk uses wrong (unwanted) rendering engine for fonts" [Major,New]
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, thanks
<micahg> fta: regarding the patch, I added to xul193, they broke something which doesn't make any logical sense, I'm actually going to switch it to just revert the change they made instead of changing the way it works
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: would you mind pinging me when you upload the new xul/ff and whatever fix you had for openjdk/sun-java5 plugins?
<micahg> that reminds me, I need to talk to doko :)
<fta> micahg, looks like you patched it just to change an --enable-xx to --disable-xx, should not be needed
<fta> i mean, a patch should not be needed, even if you don't agree with the default value
<micahg> fta: they dropped the explicit setting of disable in the check and now it doesn't work, so I thought, maybe I'll flip the check, but realized a couple hours later that would change that functionality of configure and wouldn't be accepted
<micahg> the simplest change is to add back the if-not to the bool check, which is what I'm going to do and let them figure out why it doesn't work anymore w/out it
<micahg> fta: full discussion at mozilla 570440
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 570440 in Build Config "disable-javaxpcom not recognized after configure.in change" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=570440
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: I'm too. but  then he will be forced  to install fresh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: looks like it'll be 2 more weeks before I can upload rights, I don't have time to get my wiki page up ATM, I figure we'll be busy enough w/out that anyways :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I believe I got the ok to push openjdk for the mozilla updates, I'll try to have this up tonight then
<micahg> at least for hardy
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I have latest update for Firefox 3.7 and xulrunner 1.9.3 ... but I can't start Firefox
<Milos_SD> there is Firefox-3.7 process loaded, but there is no gui or anything else :)
<ddecator> Milos_SD: try killing the process and starting it again
<Milos_SD> I tryed that
<ddecator> still no luck?
<Milos_SD> no
<ddecator> try launching 'firefox-3.7 -P' and create a new profile, see if it will start then
<Milos_SD> if I watch some system monitor app, I can see that nothing is happening, no cpu usage, and no io/wait
<Milos_SD> no luck after presing "Start Minefield"
<ddecator> strange..and you're using the mozilla team's daily PPA?
<Milos_SD> I had a problem like this before, and the problem was in xulrunner
<Milos_SD> yes
<ddecator> can you pastebin the output you get if you try to start it from a terminal? (paste.ubuntu.com)
<Milos_SD> and today I had some xulrunner 1.9.3 update
<Milos_SD> no output
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> there is no output
<ddecator> oh hey, i'm having the same thing...i wonder if the xr version is past the ff3.7 version again..
<micahg> ddecator: trunk is brok
<micahg> *broke
<ddecator> micahg: thanks, i was just about to ping you
<Milos_SD> xr version is 20100606 and firefox is 20100605
<Milos_SD> :)
<micahg> nah, that should be fine
<ddecator> yah, both a5 still though
<micahg> I think trunk is actually broke though
<ddecator> looks like it
<micahg> although ff37 is depwait on xul193, should build soon
<micahg> bbiab
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi-- https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=620852 just filed. hopefully a patch will be soon
<ubot4> Gnome bug 620852 in General "Lacking significant warning on bad certificates" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<fta> jdstrand, thanks for copying chromium to lucid
<jdstrand> fta: oh sure, np. thanks for the update :)
<fta> micahg, chrisccoulson; is the ffox35 still used?
<fta> +ppa
<fta> well, this one: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/mozillateam--ffox35.html
<micahg> fta: yes, I'm using it for staging for the FF36 upgrades
<fta> ok
<micahg> fta: BTW, I'll drop the xul193 patch as soon as the one that was approved upstream is checked-in (m-c is currently closed)
<fta> micahg, ok
<fta> micahg, btw, ff3.7 needs a refresh too. http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<micahg> fta: k, I'll try to get that in tonight
<micahg> fta: BTW, I have ddecator working on songbird, and WRT to dailies, I hope towards the end of the month I can fix up my server so that I can take those over
<fta> good
<fta> oh my! langpacks.. http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-security--ppa.html  :O
<micahg> fta: yep :)
<fta> asac, just released my code for those dashboards
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-dashboard.trunk
<fta> my 1st program in python :S
<fta> ripps, ^^
<fta> i hate the text that quickly appears when i open a new tab
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we have langpacks with 3.6 translations in the PPA for hardy now
<chrisccoulson> :)
<micahg> yay
<BUGabundo> asac: what was that command to see the screen DPI number ?
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, xdpyinfo will tell you that
<BUGabundo> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-08
<gnomefreak> its hard to tell someone something when they are not here
 * gnomefreak Mr. Obvious tonight
<ddecator> we all have our moments
<gnomefreak> :)
<ddecator> waiting for micah?
<gnomefreak> ddecator: yeah
<gnomefreak> well not so much waiting but while im here i wanted to let him know 1.9.3 built but the apps have not
<ddecator> heh, i've been waiting for him to. did xr1.9.3 just get a new build? the one this morning kind of broke things
<gnomefreak> ddecator: that was the one that was built last i know of. he stayed up fixing it last night but nothing else built behind it
<ddecator> too*
<ddecator> gnomefreak: ah, gotcha. he noticed it this morning i think
<ddecator> FF3.7 isn't working atm because of it :p
<gnomefreak> its not?
<ddecator> nope, doesn't launch at all, i'm using 3.6 for now
<ddecator> micah said the trunk is broken
<gnomefreak> ddecator: let me see what i get after latest updates
<gnomefreak> 1000      5953 11.6 13.2 141024 32924 ?        Sl   22:06   0:03 /usr/lib/firefox-3.7a5pre/firefox-3.7  its running just not displaying it sees
<gnomefreak> seems
<gnomefreak> latest update i noticed was just lucid -> maverick (same versions) without the ~Lucid at the end
<ddecator> right, you have to kill it, there is no gui
<gnomefreak> him and chriss where working(talking about) it but i wasnt paying attention too closely
<ddecator> when was that? i had irssi logged off all afternoon so i might have missed it
<gnomefreak> ddecator: ~12hours ago maybe
<ddecator> hm, that might be in my logs then, but i dont have time to check atm
 * gnomefreak needs to work on xchat tomorrow if i get time. for some reason it wouldnt connect to irc.mozilla.org but did to deabian servers
<gnomefreak> debian even
<ddecator> i have trouble with mozilla's servers sometimes
<gnomefreak> that is good to know now i dont feel like its all my fault but im fairly sure it was a setting i had
<ddecator> mozilla's servers disconnect me for now reason probably once a week, haha
<gnomefreak> i never really had much of an issue with them but Xchat is just being a pain in the ass since i lost my backups so i have to start working on it again
<gnomefreak> ok im going to bed. too much work on too litle sleep
<ddecator> haha, alright, cya
<Lantizia> Hey is the Yahoo! default thing on a per geographical location basis?  Installed Ubuntu 10.04 several times now and I till get Google as the default.
<Lantizia> ah hang on... topic :)
<Lantizia> crazy crazy
<BUGabundo_remote> wow
<BUGabundo_remote> topic is outdated!!!
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: time to update it
<Lantizia> Is drag and drop of e-mails in thunderbird broken?
<Lantizia> hmm just restarted it and now it's fine again
<gnomefreak> it was changed back to google
<gnomefreak> IIRC
<gnomefreak> as for thunderbird using 3.0 drag and drop works here with the daily builds
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: im using chmod to change permissions of a file i have is it 700 or 777? it seems that a+x doesnt work
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: sorry, lost track
<BUGabundo_remote> what do you want to do?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: i think i got it thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> np
 * asac checks topic
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | Next Meeting: TBD
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: better?
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | to get firefox 3.6 on hardy - karmic run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | Next Meeting: TBD
<asac> Lantizia: we moved back to google before lucid relesae
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: yes
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: apple just announced 54 new vulnerabilities in webkit. Add them to the ~22 that are already present in karmic's webkit, and I think we will need to backport 1.2.1 to earlier release instead of 1.1.15.x...
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: don't shoot the messenger :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, the webkit backport of epiphany needs some work anyway - it sucks compared to the gecko version atm
<chrisccoulson> but that's also the case for epiphany i karmic and lucid too
<mdeslaur> well, fortunately epiphany in karmic and lucid is in universe
<micahg> chrisccoulson: trying to get a test openjdk uploaded now
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - totem is uploaded to the PPA now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the caveat is maintainer is set for me, if it builds, do you know how to upload w/openjdk team as maintainer?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i can do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> what was the issue with setting the openjdk team as the maintainer anyway?
 * chrisccoulson thinks it's a shame that PPA uploads don't count towards karma
<chrisccoulson> i did nearly 400 uploads yesterday ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: they do :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, maybe i'll get a nice surprise tomorrow then ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: re totem> ack
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: did you notice all the totem builds are ftbfs?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i'm just fixing that now
<jdstrand> k
<chrisccoulson> its because i changed the xulrunner build-depend to pull in 1.9.2 at the last minute
<chrisccoulson> and it's looking in the wrong location for headers (there are no stable and unstable folders anymore)
<fta> jdstrand, why no security updates for those?? http://www.adobe.com/support/security/advisories/apsa10-01.html
<jdstrand> fta: I am following up with our partner packager. thanks
<jdstrand> fta: ok, the eta in the advisory is the 10th and our partner guy said Ubuntu should have packages then too
<fta> ok
<jdstrand> we will get flashplugin-nonfree out on that day as well
<fta> if you can also ask get the workaround for bug 589409 in acroread/maverick, it would be nice
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589409 in acroread (Ubuntu) "acroread corrupted display when using RGBA in gtk (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589409
<fta> jdstrand, ^^
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: ^ you interested in that too?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: no, that's only for acrobat...so iamfuzz only
<jdstrand> oh, duh
<jdstrand> sorry, I misread that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good news...no 3.5.10 release w/out/3.6.4
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have some dependency issues w/openjdk, I'll look into it more tonight
<Dimmuxx> How do I change which application is used to open downloaded files when I select to open them in the downloads window?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: Edit -> Preferences -> Applications
<ddecator> wow, i didn't have a chance to look for that..
<micahg> Dimmuxx: should be system defaults by default
<Dimmuxx> that's just what it should do with them when I click on a link
<ddecator> maybe System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<Dimmuxx> nope
<micahg> Dimmuxx: what's the issue?
<Dimmuxx> tried all the obvious things
<Dimmuxx> I download a mp3 file
<Dimmuxx> it shows up in the Downloads window
<Dimmuxx> I select open it
<Dimmuxx> it opens in totem
<Dimmuxx> I have audacious as the player for mp3 files in nautilus
<micahg> Dimmuxx: if you open the folder by right clicking the download, and open from the folder, where does it open?
<Dimmuxx> audacious of course
<Dimmuxx> same thing with movies files
<micahg> Dimmuxx: then check the preferences
<Dimmuxx> the preferences for mp3 files are Always ask
<Dimmuxx> and system > preferences > preferred application are rhythmbox for multimedia files btw so it can't get the info from there
 * micahg doesn't know
<micahg> Dimmuxx: which version?
<Dimmuxx> it seems that google doesn't either :/
<Dimmuxx> 3.6.4build6
<Dimmuxx> but I don't think that's related
 * micahg wonders if it's our build or not
<Dimmuxx> I found a thread on the ubuntu forum from 2008 but no solution there either
<micahg> Dimmuxx: maybe ask in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org?
 * micahg can follow you over there
<Dimmuxx> okay
<ddecator> ha, i can finally connect to their servers without being disconnected right away..
<micahg> Dimmuxx: actually #qa might be better over there
<Dimmuxx> too much spam in #firefox?
<Dimmuxx> are you sure it's a regression though?
 * micahg isn't sure :)
<Dimmuxx> since people had the same problem back in 2008
<Dimmuxx> or 2009 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230227
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I was wondering if it's a mime type issue, that bug is well known
<Dimmuxx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859228
<Dimmuxx> I pasted the wrong thread but it might be the same issue too
<micahg> Dimmuxx: so, per #qa discussion, tru disabling ubufox, then try from the cli, xdg-open mymp3.mp3
<Dimmuxx> xdg-open opens it in audacious
<Dimmuxx> disabling the extension didn't work
<micahg> Dimmuxx: that's good, I think there's an upstream bug to implement xdg-open...
<Dimmuxx> I also tried to have open in audacious2 in the window before saving the file
<Dimmuxx> but that didn't work
<micahg> Dimmuxx: if you want, you can file a bug on LP and I'll try to find teh upstream
<Dimmuxx> I wonder where it gets the information to use totem
<Dimmuxx> It must be from somewhere
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, I finally finished https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/SecurityPublication
<micahg> Dimmuxx: is it opening in totem outside the browser or inside the browser?
<Dimmuxx> outside
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks, i will take a look at that in the morning
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if you could look that over to make sure we are on the same page, that would be great
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks
<Dimmuxx> micahg: It should be easy for you to reproduce
<micahg> Dimmuxx: right, just no time right now, can try later
<Dimmuxx> heh okay good :)
<Dimmuxx> It works in correctly in chromium btw
<Dimmuxx> -in
<Dimmuxx> heh, I get more reasons to switch to it everyday.
<jdstrand> fta: am I remembering correctly that you were/are preparing a 5.0.375.70 update for chromium-browser? (fyi, I just filed bug #591474)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591474 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "5.0.375.70 security update available (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591474
<jdstrand> that might have been .55 I was thinking of
<fta> jdstrand, .55 as we're tracking the stable channel now. http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<fta> oh, i missed that .70
<jdstrand> I think .70 is the new stable...
<fta> see that. /me looking at why i missed it
<jdstrand> fta: if you are planning a .70, would you mind making a .70 package for lucid and reference bug 591474?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591474 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "5.0.375.70 security update available (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591474
<fta> sure
<jdstrand> fta: thanks, feel free to put it in the same place and ping me and I'll get it uploaded, etc, etc
<micahg> chrisccoulson: looks like we might get PGO in FF4 for free :)
<fta> jdstrand, i already know it builds & run fine, it's been in the beta channel for ~4days. i just have to document and close the release
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: will require gcc 4.5 though
<micahg> so > maverick
<micahg> >= maverick
<jdstrand> fta: ack
 * asac says hello
<asac> 1am ... good time to start working ;)
 * ddecator says hello to asac 
<asac> he ddecator
 * BUGabundo waves back
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-09
<bobby_> Is it just me, or is the latest build of FF3.7a5pre not loading?
<micahg> bobby_: not just you, hopefully will be fixed tonight :)
<ddecator> bobby_: not just you
<ddecator> micahg: :D
<bobby_> Okay, just checking :s
<ddecator> i've been waiting to have my profile back..
<bobby_> Stuck with Namoroka 3.6.6 :s
<ddecator> exactly :p
<bobby_> Flash on 3.6.6 is so pitiful... Doesn't even play :(
 * micahg has to fix the FTBFS though otherwise no build tonight
<micahg> bobby_: that's a bug :)
<ddecator> bobby_: plays for me
<bobby_> Yeah, I figured
<bobby_> Well, on the bright side, hopefully the Powered by Ubuntu stickers for my laptop came today, not sure yet. going to check the mail now
<bobby_> kind of late I know :P
<ddecator> i keep debating whether or not i want to order those..
<bobby_> They're freeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<bobby_> And the Windows Vista sticker is ugly
<bobby_> Anybody else think the new iPhone 4G (white version) is ugly or is it me?
<bobby_> All white really Apple?
<bobby_> I'm getting the EVO and it'll pwn the iPhone 4 :)
<ddecator> er, no offense, but that's getting off-topic for the channel :)
<bobby_> Okay, how about this: Firefox for android :D?
<ddecator> haha, does make me wish i had an android phone
<ddecator> but i like my crackberry
<bobby_> Well, at least I wish there was FF for android
<ddecator> it's in alpha
<bobby_> Really? I was just taking a shot in the dark there, I didn't know it was acutally in dev!
<ddecator> yup :)
<bobby_> Fennec! SICK!
<bobby_> Now I really can't wait to get my EVO!!!!
<micahg> we have fennec in Lucid :)
<ddecator> not sure how stable fennec is on android, but it's getting better from what i've heard
<bobby_> Pre-Alphas, or anything with "Alpha" in it, is usually un-stable
<bobby_> Why I'm not trying Maverick until Alpha 2 or 3
<ddecator> heh, FF 3.7 is testament to that :p
<micahg> ddecator: you're trying the dailies, I think the alpha releases are fairly stable
<bobby_> Well, until that loading bug is fixed
<bobby_> But, otherwise, it has actually been surprisingly stable
<micahg> we'll be having pre-release milestone PPAs at some point
<bobby_> Yeah, I know :)
<ddecator> micahg: true :p
<ddecator> huh, a patch isn't working with xr1.9.3
<ddecator> i'm tempted to pull it and try to figure it out, but i've never worked with xr and i'm kind of tired so i don't think that'd work too well..
<BUGabundo_remote> yes mummy,I won't dance in the rain!
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu: I've read many, but none like this one http://qdb.us/302272
<fta2> jdstrand, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/5.0.375.70~r48679-0ubuntu0.10.04.1/
<mdeslaur> fta: is the seccomp sandbox working in chromium? is that the one we use? is it ready?
<fta2> mdeslaur, not yet, we just have the suid-sandbox
<mdeslaur> fta2: is there an eta on when it will be production-ready?
<fta2> mdeslaur, not sure. see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/577919/comments/4
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577919 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser can't open when the guest account is activated (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<fta2> and http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=36133
<fta2> mdeslaur, ^^
<mdeslaur> fta2: oh, thanks for that tracker bug
<mdeslaur> fta2: yeah, looks like it needs more work
<fta2> mdeslaur, btw, the security update for lucid is ready: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/5.0.375.70~r48679-0ubuntu0.10.04.1/
<mdeslaur> fta2: oh, good...I'll build it now
 * gnomefreak not too bright 
<gnomefreak> i spend ~1 hour trying to figure out why i dont have sound. my speakers were off
<gnomefreak> micahg: did you hear that ff3.7 was broken?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok
<micahg> gnomefreak: needs patch rebasing on xul193 and ff37, will try to get to today
<fta2> *sigh*, we're getting gyp from debian
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool. i dont use it as often as i should,
<micahg> fta2: is there a problem with that?
<fta2> micahg, could be. if they're ahead, it could lead to unbuildable chromium
<micahg> fta2: k, well, it would only come in the devel release, so we could always downgrade if need be if that's the only issue
 * micahg wonders about other rdepends
<fta2> micahg, i'm now aligning gyp on chromium, because quite often, newer gyps broke ch
<micahg> fta2: well, if it's manual, would you keep it up to date?  (maybe they'll blacklist the autosync)
<fta2> micahg, i thought it was blacklisted, the codecs too. apparently not
 * micahg goes to check 
<fta2> >>> pkg=a.getPublishedSources(source_name='gyp', exact_match=True, status='Published')
<fta2> >>> pkg[0].source_package_version
<fta2> u'0.1~svn824-1'
<fta2> >>> pkg[1].source_package_version
<fta2> u'0.1~svn805-0ubuntu1'
<micahg> that I saw, the question is why :)
<fta2> >>> pkg=a.getPublishedSources(source_name='chromium-codecs-ffmpeg', exact_match=True, status='Published')
<fta2> >>> pkg[0].source_package_version
<fta2> u'0.5+svn20100406r43776+43984+43918-0ubuntu1'
<fta2> >>> pkg[1].source_package_version
<fta2> u'0.5+svn20100406r43776+43984+43918-0ubuntu1'
<micahg> fta2: seems like someone thought it was a good idea :)
<fta2> that one looks fine
<micahg> fta2: we have an eager dev-in-training actively trying to sync everything :)
<fta2> micahg, could be, but i have no idea if the debian guys are aware of the risks
<micahg> fta2: most likely not
<fta2> i have 0.1~svn826 for the dailies. but stable requests 810
<micahg> fta2: if you want it blacklisted, you should file a bug and subscribe archive-admin and explain way, also might want to subscribe ari-tczew since he did the sync
<micahg> fta2: blacklist list: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt
<micahg> fta2: I would also suggest that you subscribe to the package so that you see if sync requests are made
<fta2> micahg, i should change the Maintainer field, i initially used MOTU, but it's a bad idea
<micahg> fta2: well, maintainer should probably be ubuntu-devel-discuss unless you have an exception for it
<micahg> fta2: unless you want to maintain in debian
<fta2> should be like chromium
<fta2> well, i'm getting tired of this
<micahg> fta2: oh
<micahg> fta2: didn't know you had it like that
<micahg> fta2: probably ok then
<micahg> fta2: if you're worried about the packaging breaking chromium, I would say do that
<micahg> fta2: otherwise, I would suggest blacklist + subscribe to pacakge to prevent unwanted syncs
<mdeslaur> fta2: chromium uploaded to the PPA for lucid, it'll be copied to -proposed once it's built
<mdeslaur> fta2: thanks
<fta2> someone should delete timeout from maverick, it's uninstallable now that coreutils conflicts with it
<fta2> another brain damaged sync from debian..
<fta2> and bad migration path too
<micahg> fta2: it's been deleted from debian, you should file a bug and subscribe archive admin :)
<micahg> fta2: I think it's been renamed to tct
<fta2> nope
<fta2> it's in coreutils now
<micahg> k, I got redirected in p.qa.d.o
<fta2> i don't know where to file this bug
<micahg> fta2: your reason is why it was removed from debian :)
<micahg> fta2: it's built by tct
<micahg> that's the connection :)
<micahg> maybe there should be a transitional package in coreutils?
<fta2> indeed, that's my point about broken upgrade path
<micahg> fta2: I would suggest filing a bug against tct to remove the binary and add a task for coreutils for a transitional package
<fta2> i dropped it from ch trunk this morning
<fta2> i should have dropped it from all other channels too
<micahg> ddecator: if you want to try to rebase the patches for xul193, I can mentor :)
<jdstrand> fta2: fyi, mdeslaur uploaded chromium-browser to the ubuntu-security-proposed ppa a little while ago. I'll get it into -proposed and do all the bug stuff when it builds
<gnomefreak> isnt tb3 built on xul193?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, xul191
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks
<fta> micahg, bug 591758
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591758 in ubuntu "please remove 'timeout' from Maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591758
<fta> not sure where to assign it though
 * micahg isn't sure whether or not to have a second bug for coreutils transitional package
 * micahg goes to ask
<fta> if so, please file it, i have to leave
<micahg> fta: k, will do, thanks
 * gnomefreak needs to get up for a few minutes. can anyone confirm that FF36 is very slow. mine is extreamly slow and doesnt matter what site i go to. even LP is slow and there is no flash/java ect... flash movies or java games movies 
<micahg> gnomefreak: compared to what?
<micahg> and which version?.
<gnomefreak> micahg: daily 3.6 and compared to pretty much everything (dont recall what browsers i testedon.)
<gnomefreak> and that is only running irssi and ff
<gnomefreak> even sm 2.0.5 is faster by alot
<micahg> gnomefreak: weird, probably a regression then
<gnomefreak> I dont get it. my .pastebinit.xml hasnt changed and it used to be able to post to ubuntu.pastebin. gnomefreak@Development:~$ pastebinit install-packages
<gnomefreak> Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com)oopps
<gnomefreak> Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added
<micahg> gnomefreak: which version do you have?
<gnomefreak> micahg: 1.1-2
<micahg> gnomefreak: no idea
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> it seems that the longer you keep it open (firefox seamonkey) the slower it gets until it becomes almost un-usable i might test more later or tomorrow i have to go over my books
<micahg> gnomefreak: 32 or 66 bit?
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: you just made a new CPU arch :)
<BUGabundo_remote> good going
<BUGabundo_remote> I was aiming to 128bits
<BUGabundo_remote> but I guess 66 is nice too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, I'm adding stuff to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/SecurityPublication as I go. it might be worth subscribing to
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and hi :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks. sorry, i forgot to look at that today
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that after dinner now though
<jdstrand> no worries :)
<ddecator> micahg: i'm willing to try, but i won't be able to until this weekend. i definitely do want to work towards being on the mozilla team though :)
<chrisccoulson> ddecator, you're looking for work to do? ;)
<asac> !test
 * asac gone it seems
<ubot4> hrm?
<ddecator> chrisccoulson: not atm, but i definitely hope to learn enough to get into the mozilla team over the summer and help out ;)
<micahg> ddecator: just let me know when you're ready, there's plenty to do :)  hopefully by then I'll have upload rights as well :-/
<ddecator> micahg: hopefully sometime next week, i definitely want to get started asap :)
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> i figure it'll give me some extra fun work to do, and i know you guys could use the help ;)
<micahg> ddecator: when I started fixing the dailies about 10 months ago, I didn't realize that I'd end up maintaining ~40 packages in the archive in addition to the dailies :)
<ddecator> micahg: heh, i'm not planning on taking on that much, but you never know, haha
<micahg> ddecator: the point is, there's plenty of work for whoever is willing :)
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good to me
<fta> rickspencer3, nice UrlFetchPorgressBox video :)
<rickspencer3> hi fta
<rickspencer3> thanks
<rickspencer3> but of course, aquarious did the work
<rickspencer3> I just pimped it ;)
<fta> and very nice to watch it smoothly in 720p html5/webm fullscreen in chromium
<rickspencer3> nice
<fta> (got it from a youtube subscription update email)
<fta> funny you're using gedit, i find it unusable for development
<mdeslaur> fta: hey, there's nothing wrong with gedit for development :P
<fta> mdeslaur, well, i guess it just works, but after so many years of emacs..
<mdeslaur> hehe
<chrisccoulson> gedit ftw :)
<fta> does it do name completion?
<chrisccoulson> i think there's a plugin for that
<asac> i never got used to gedit either ...  but i know that a bunch of productive gnome devs use it
<fta> i guess it's too late for me. 2 decades of vi + emacs
<asac> fta: how comes that we are still on the beta train for -security? thought we can track stable now
<fta> asac, we're noty
<fta> not
<asac> hmm. the changelog says: "new beta release ";)
<fta> that's the old one
<asac> did i mix that up?
 * asac checks
<fta> 5.0.375.70 is in the pipe somewhere
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/5.0.375.38~r46659-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<asac> that was uploaded 48h ago
<asac> hmm ok
<fta> yeah, old one
<asac> seems that just took a whjile
<asac> (now i see the changelog date)
<fta> the pipe is quite long obviously
<asac> ok ... ignore my stupid comments ;)
<fta> could someone speed up bug 591758?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591758 in tct (Ubuntu) "please remove 'timeout' from Maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591758
<fta> id like to respin ch in maverick
<micahg> fta: it's cjwatson/kirkland's archive day according to the wiki
<asac> http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/chromium-browser.html
<asac> !test
<asac> sigh ... offline again
<asac> !test
<ubot4> hrm?
<asac> man my provider sucks much ... /me will pull the router plug again if it goes down one more time
<chrisccoulson> having internet troubles asac?
<micahg> fta: Debian seems to be giving you credit again
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes, my standard "once a week on tue or wed we will kick you hard" provider joke
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's strange, i've had issues today and yesterday this week too
<asac> but there is light. 1st oct i will move in a new flat and will get a cable provider
<chrisccoulson> my provider is normally super-reliable though
<asac> good bye adsl + copper
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm thinking about getting cable
<sebner> asac: adsl is hell! huhu btw ;D
<fta> micahg, yep, that's a good sign
<chrisccoulson> i only get 7mbps on dsl, and i could probably get quite a bit more on cable
<asac> i get 100/10 or something if i go for cable. my provider offers the same for copper ... and that while he cannot even keep up the 16M thing i am having atm
<asac> so i dont believe in that ;)
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/06/webm-video-lands-in-firefox-trunk.ars
<micahg> fta: yep :)
<fta> did you read http://blog.mozilla.com/tglek/category/startup/ ?
<micahg> not yet
<fta> lots of cons for system libs
<micahg> but I did see that we should be getting PGO for FF4
<fta> mozilla 561842
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 561842 in Build Config "fold all remaining shared libs into libxul" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=561842
<fta> micahg, how will we do pgo?
<fta> iirc, you'll need to run the browser between the two passes
<micahg> well, they're making it work w/gcc 4.5
<fta> making it work locally is one thing, but in the builders, it's another story
<fta> but maybe i missed something
<micahg> fta: mozilla 559964
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 559964 in Release Engineering "Install GCC 4.5 on linux buildslaves to enable PGO on Linux" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=559964
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, new builds for ff are still not done yet, so my testing will have to wait until tomorrow
<fta> micahg, it's just about building twice, nothing about running the instrumented binaries from the 1st pass
<fta> which would imho be our major problem
<fta> builders have a very restricted env
<micahg> fta: well, once they have it working, I'll look into how we can adapt
<asac> chrisccoulson: mozilla says they managed to get x86 pgo going with 4.4
<asac> !test
<ubot4> hrm?
<asac> damn 60 second lags ... i hate those
<sebner> asac: how many people share your 100Mbit then ;)
<asac> me and my torrents ;)
<micahg> asac: gcc4.4?  I thought it was 4.5
 * micahg is out, bbiab
<asac> no 4.4
<asac> let me find the mail
 * micahg will check back later
<BUGabundo> guud evening dear friends and weird ones :)
<asac> forwarded a mail to you two
<BUGabundo> you got 100mbs just for you (and your legat torrents)?
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> I got 10mbs
<asac> !test
<ubot4> hrm?
 * asac goes and tries to hunt someone down to give back ppa builders
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you around?
<BUGabundo> always dear friend
<BUGabundo> how much zeros on this check ?
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> *sync will update files but if the image is too big will it update to the right size when ready?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you mena zsync?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: rsync/ssync/zsync ect...
<gnomefreak> esync not ssync
<BUGabundo> it will get what ever is on archive
<BUGabundo> and reuse what's on disk if matchs
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ok cool right now they are too big but when they change to be right size so will mine
<gnomefreak> 4mb too big
 * gnomefreak not using dvd for 4mv
<gnomefreak> 4mb
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: only one way to be sure
<BUGabundo> zsync it and sha1 it
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yeah i know
<gnomefreak> although that does explain why we had a day of missing images
<BUGabundo> it does?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yep
<gnomefreak> they werent ready due to wrong size but i guess they uploaded them anyway but both live and alt. are both ~704mb
<gnomefreak> can someone that uses pastebinit pastebin your .pastebinit.xml maybe it can prevent me from going through the whole file bug and wait think
<gnomefreak> ok bug filed now the fun crap starts. be back in a few i hope
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-10
<BUGabundo> w...t....helll
<BUGabundo> opening FF 3.6 restarted metacity/compiz??
<chrisccoulson> WM bug ;)
<BUGabundo> I'm no bug :|
<BUGabundo> asac: http://adblockplus.org/blog/impact-of-adblock-plus-on-startup-time-revisited fyi
<bobby> 3.7a5pre opening bug still hasn't been fixed :(, 3.6.6 can't stop crashing either :'(
<ddecator> xr1.9.3 still hasn't built (last i checked), i haven't had any issues with 3.6.6
<bobby> Lucky, it just keeps crashing on me :s
<bobby> But xr 1.9.3 should hopefully be fixed tomorrow
<bobby> I'm also looking forward to the FF4 A1 later this month :)
<ddecator> is that when it will be officially released? nice :)
<ddecator> and FF 3.6.6 could be crashing due to an extension. i'm using a clean profile atm
<bobby> Yeah, that is what the roadmap said, hopefully the A1 by the end of the month
<bobby> And I bet it is an extension
<bobby> But 3.7a5pre should be fixed hopefully tomorr
<bobby> tomorrow, right now I'm just running WCG... Not getting much done on my whimpy laptop though
<bobby> I wonder what FF5 will look like...
<ddecator> assuming micah isn't waiting for me to fix it :p
<bobby> :P I wonder...
<bobby> I should probably get to sleep... I guess I'll need it for finals next week
<ddecator> i said i could do it this weekend, but not sure if that means i'm supposed to do it this weekend or if he's gonna fix it before then...
<ddecator> haha, alright, cya bobby
<bobby> Why not fix it right now?
<bobby> cya
<ddecator> bobby: writing a 10-page paper
<ddecator> dang
<micahg> ddecator: what did I miss?
<ddecator> micahg: nothing really. are you going to take care of xr1.9.3 or am i supposed to do that this weekend?
<micahg> ddecator: nah, I'll fix it now
<ddecator> micahg: ok, thanks :)
<ddecator> that was pretty much it
<micahg> if the last upload was working I'd wait, but it's totally broke ATM
<ddecator> yah i was hoping you wouldn't wait. i know a lot of people want 3.7 to work again :p
 * micahg hopes this doesn't take too long
<micahg> ddecator: I don't have time for full builds, so I'm fixing the patches but don't guarantee it won't FTBFS
<ddecator> micahg: that's fine, still progress
<LLStarks> gfd.
<micahg> LLStarks: gfd?
<LLStarks> firefox is locking up the entire system as an untinteruptable process
<LLStarks> god ****ing dammit
<micahg> LLStarks: which version?
<LLStarks> 3.6.6
<micahg> you're the second person to report that
<LLStarks> causes other processes to become uninteruptable
<LLStarks> any way to deal without save for a reboot?
<micahg> killall -11 firefox-bin?
<LLStarks> i've been doing regular killall
<LLStarks> no dice.
<LLStarks> will that work>
<micahg> LLStarks: -11 is SIGSEGV
<micahg> should popup apport
<micahg> if  you have it enabled
<LLStarks> just locked up again
<LLStarks> as we spoke
<LLStarks> doesn't kill it
<micahg> LLStarks: try -9 as a last resort
<LLStarks> nothing
<LLStarks> everything else is now locking up
<LLStarks> you still there michahg?
<micahg> LLStarks: yes
<micahg> LLStarks: ddecator seems to have it working and suggested a new profile
<LLStarks> ugh
<micahg> LLStarks: which version of ubuntu
<LLStarks> os[Linux 2.6.35-2-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 82.9% free] disk[Total: 123.0GB, 21.1% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<LLStarks> \
<micahg> LLStarks: no guarantees with maverick until the graphics stack settles
<LLStarks> i've held back
<micahg> oh
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> ddecator: do you know if the otehr guy was running maverick or lucid w/3.6.6.
<LLStarks> chrome won't launch now
<micahg> LLStarks: could be another system lib bump that broke it
<LLStarks> <__<
<LLStarks> DAMN IT MIDORI IS DOWN!
 * micahg thought that was fixed with the last upload
<LLStarks> can't even use the terminal
<micahg> LLStarks: I suggest checking in +1
<LLStarks> ?
<micahg> #ubuntu+1 to see if it's a maverick issue
<LLStarks> i want to ppa-purge so badly right now.
<LLStarks> but i can't
<micahg> LLStarks: in 4 more hrs bugabundo will be back
<LLStarks> probably 2.6.35 doing this
<LLStarks> have had endless problems with rc1 and rc2
<ddecator> micahg: no idea, i think lucid but not sure
<micahg> this is why I wait for the kernel to be stable before upgrading :)
<ddecator> oh, what's that? a xulrunner-1.9.3 update? why thank you :)
<ddecator> T_T
<ddecator> well so much for that..
<ddecator> woot, webm support should be in the firefox trunk once it's working again
 * ddecator hugs FF 3.7
<ddecator> and webm works :D
<ddecator> buggy though..
<ddecator> video plays, and the audio plays twice. pausing stops the video and one of the audios...still, progress
<fta> ddecator, works fine in chromium, even 720p
<fta> jdstrand, thanks for pushing chromium forward in lucid. about you're comment regarding the other fixes that i putted in, the idea is to keep the package manageable, and so, limit the differences between distros
<jdstrand> fta: right. I understand, but typically a security update won't incude such things. I just wanted to make sure the SRU team was aware of the new stuff
<micahg> fta: with mozilla stuff, we generally minimize the packaging changes between updates
<micahg> fta: unless it's a major version update
<gnomefreak> xul191 FTBFS?
<fta> jdstrand, how do you propose to land the fixes then? the lp bugs filed by users..
<micahg> gnomefreak: where?
<gnomefreak> micahg: dont know but everything except xul191 and tb30 were not updated
<gnomefreak> tb3 even
<fta> micahg, sure, but with continuous upgrades, you have to let fixes in at some point, if not in security upgrades, then when?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no TB3 updates last night
<gnomefreak> xul192 and 193 and both versions of ff landed
<ddecator> thankfully
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah that makes it a week now?
<micahg> fta: well, packaging changes unrelated to code changes, we wait for major versions
<gnomefreak> Candidate: 3.0.6~hg20100530r4865+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<jdstrand> fta: well, normally those things are done via SRU. In this case, I alerted the SRU team to those issues/bugs, and therefore the followup/testing should be commented on in those bugs
<fta> micahg, hm. i want to unbreak users asap
<gnomefreak> Installed: 3.0.6~hg20100530r4865+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak> week and 1/2
<micahg> fta: sure, in the devel release, you can do what you want, in the stable release, it should be limited to what is needed for the update
<jdstrand> fta: a note in each of those bugs saying that the package is in -proposed and asking for testing would probably be fine (and subscribing ubuntu-sru and sru-verification)
<micahg> gnomefreak: they've been trying to get TB3.1RC2 out the door
<jdstrand> the sru team may do that for you... they may not (I don't know)
<gnomefreak> micahg: k
<fta> jdstrand, i'm open to suggestions but from my pov, there's no real difference between security updates and regular updates, besides the changelog. I can delay some changes until the stable channel jumps, but that could mean months without the corresponding fixes
<fta> all those fixes land early in the PPA channels, so we have feedbacks very early
<jdstrand> fta: from an archive perspective, there is a difference. if the patchset is only from upstream and for security, there is one bug and one verification. adding all the other stuff justs adds more bugs to be verified
<jdstrand> fta: eg, with mozilla, you do all your packaging in the devel release, and then freeze the debian/ directory for each stable release
<jdstrand> fta: then you just drop the new tarball in and tweek the changelog and you should largely be good to go
<jdstrand> fta: if you are going to fix packaging bugs along the way, the SRU team needs to verify them
<jdstrand> (ie, one debian/ directory)
<jdstrand> fta: the choice is really yours (and whoever will come along to help with chromium)
<jdstrand> fta: fwiw, I also blogged about the chromium in lucid-proposed, so hopefully more people will provide feedback and it'll happen faster this time
<fta> jdstrand, i have to play with 34 bzr branches to maintain that single package with all its channels and backports, not to mention all the deps, so if someone can do better, i'm sure willing to hand over the releases and stick to daily/trunk
<jdstrand> fta: I'm not suggesting you do anything differently or that you aren't doing a good job. I merely said what the mozilla team does and that if you are going to fix packaging bags in a stable release, those need SRUs. that is all
<jdstrand> s/bags/bugs/
<jdstrand> this isn't me, this is Ubuntu policy
<jdstrand> if you want to deviate from Ubuntu policy, it has to be brought up with the TB and a MicroReleaseException granted (as discussed with the last update)
<fta> i hope someone will help with that at some point, i always had troubles following that policy
<fta> i really wonder how the next upload will work then, because i've dropped half of d/rules yesterday..
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: when you get around to updating the script please let me know. I will try to get what i have to fix on it in near futer tonight or this weekend
<micahg> fta: maybe take the current lucid package and push debian to a branch
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: update what?
<BUGabundo> that's gonna happen on next cycle :)
<fta> micahg, seems you can drop debhelper from umd: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: the zsync script you said you had to update it for bash
<BUGabundo> well, I may have too
<BUGabundo> if I get time too
<fta> micahg, there's already a .maverick and .lucid branch in lp
<BUGabundo> I'm not the best bash writter I know :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i dont see where it sasves the images to
<fta> micahg, i just dropped the testsuite, to it builds in 1h instead of 3
<micahg> fta: I still don't have rights to umd
<fta> -to+so
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: .
<fta> oh
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ok
<gnomefreak> i will test when the images make it back to daily page
<fta> !info debhelper hardy
<ubot4> fta: debhelper (source: debhelper): helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0.4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 503 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<fta> !info debhelper hardy-updates
<ubot4> fta: 'hardy-updates' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick
<micahg> fta: hardy is at debhelper 6
<fta> then it's bug in my dashboard
<micahg> that's why I can't rewrite all the mozilla stuff for debhelper 7 until next year :)
<fta> what do you want to rewrite?
<micahg> fta: I think it's in the PPa
<micahg> fta: the locales packages
<fta> oh
<micahg> they're at dh4 :)
<fta> BUGabundo, do you see this when you open the ntp? http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium-ntp.ogv
<BUGabundo> when I open what?
<fta> new tab page
<fta> the "+"
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> or if it does, its TOOOOO fast
<BUGabundo> fta do you know http://code.google.com/p/mail-trends/ ?
<fta> nope, but it looks nice
<fta> hm, doesn't seem to happen with a fresh profile
<bobby> Is it me, or is 3.7a5pre crashing a ton when loading flash pages?
<gnomefreak> i thought 3.7 had the thing(forgot name) where it will not crash due to addons
<gnomefreak> micahg: ^^^
<fta> BUGabundo, n-m, found it. it's https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bpeohalpamaeaimliodkepkphdnhdidf
<bobby> Well, it just turns dark for a few seconds, then it is fine
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: separate process
<BUGabundo> fta COOL
 * BUGabundo installs
<micahg> gnomefreak: for the ones that are enabled
<bobby> Yeah
<gnomefreak> micahg: he stated 3.7 was crashing when loading a flash page
<bobby> Flash 10.1rc7
<micahg> is there a bug?
<gnomefreak> bobby: is there a bug?
<micahg> bobby: do you have a backtrace?
<gnomefreak> thanks
<bobby> No, not sure
<bobby> The screen just darkens for several seconds, then it is fine
 * micahg will be back later
<gnomefreak> that isnt a crash ;)
<bobby> What do you call it?
 * gnomefreak smoke while i wait for 6 gigs to copy over
<gnomefreak> bobby: crash == browser closes. what you are seeing is most likely the thing i cant recall the name of i mentioned above
<bobby> Oh... I... See...
<bobby> Okay, how about: Temporary browser freeze when loading pages with Flash
<bobby> AKA: Pretty much every website on the internet
<BUGabundo> fta COOL
 * BUGabundo installs
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you really should stop smoking
<BUGabundo> and im not the kind of person that likes to tell ppl what they should do
<bobby> ... I don't smoke, I can't even if I wanted to: I have asthma
<BUGabundo> ehe gnomefreak aint the healthy horse either
<bobby> >.< Sounds just like 3.7a5pre trying to load pages w/ Flash using Flash 10.1rc7
 * gnomefreak still alive :)
<bobby> You'll get emphysema, don't worry ;)
<gnomefreak> bobby: 32 or 64bit? what version of flashplugin-installer is installed?
<gnomefreak> bobby: you mean i dont have it?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<bobby> lol, I have 64 bit plugin
<bobby> ;)
<gnomefreak> bobby: that could be the problem. it works here on 32bit *-installer installed
<Dimmuxx> there is no 64bit version of 10.1 yet afaik
<bobby> Oh wait, nevermind. I just have the 10.1rc7, which I think is 32 bit only, let me check
<bobby> Yeah, just remembered that :P
<bobby> It removed the Flash Plugin too
<gnomefreak> bobby: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer please
<gnomefreak> ill be here but i might not be at keyboard during this intermission of mine
 * gnomefreak gets this feeling lockups are going to happen
<bobby> flashplugin-installer:
<bobby>   Installed: (none)
<bobby>   Candidate: 10.0.45.2ubuntu1
<bobby>   Version table:
<bobby>      10.0.45.2ubuntu1 0
<bobby>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/multiverse Packages
<gnomefreak> bobby: you are not using our plugin
<gnomefreak> you are using flashes package more than likely
<bobby> Ooooooh... Snap
<bobby> But I didn't have this problem before 3.7a5pre's opening bug was fixed
<bobby> I also had 10.1rc7 installed then too
<bobby> 10.1rc7 hasn't been updated since either, so it has to be FF3.7a5
<gnomefreak> bobby: himt install our version and see if it helps but mine works great here
<bobby> Okay, I'll do that ;)
<gnomefreak> bobby: for you to get updates for flash you have to redownload them
<gnomefreak> and adobe is a pain in the ass with naming the tarballs. the name stays the same even if updated
<Dimmuxx> I hope they will release an updated 64bit too today
<gnomefreak> that is why our flash package gets errors about wong tarball or something likel that
<bobby> Question: How do I remove 10.1?
<gnomefreak> bobby: remove the .so you have in plugins
<gnomefreak> to be exact on what dir i dont recall
<gnomefreak> yay only 1 hour 34 minutes left
<bobby> flash-plugin non-free right?
<gnomefreak> you can run find to find the dir(s)
<gnomefreak> bobby: flashplugin-installer
<bobby> right
<gnomefreak> not -nonfree
<gnomefreak> that is still there as a dummy package for upgrades
<gnomefreak> oh and there is a PPA with 64 bit flash
<bobby> Okay, so how do I remove 10.1?
<bobby> All I can do is disable it
<gnomefreak> if you remove the *.so it will no longer be there. im not sure if our packag will pull it out or not. i suggest you look for the 64bit PPA
<bobby> I just disabled 10.1, and have yours enabled
 * gnomefreak switches between gnash and flash, i gave up on adobe years ago
<bobby> Let's see
<gnomefreak> using our package will also use nspluginwrapper IIRC that is why i keep teloling you to try the PPA version of 64
<bobby> Okay, no more crashes, so I'm guessing it is something with the compatibility between 10.1 and 3.7ae
<gnomefreak> bobby: hint flash 64 == very unstable
<gnomefreak> that is why it hasnt been released but has been there since karmic dev cycle or before
<bobby> Yeah, I tried 64bit flash on 9.10 a while back - HUGE mistake
<bobby> Also used Gnash a while back - Almost as big a mistake
<bobby> Gnash - I hate to say it - Is really unstable
<gnomefreak> bobby: it will not be released any time soon so dont expect our repos to have it
<bobby> Yeah, I don't expect it to
<bobby> Okay, how do I completely remove 10.1, because it won't let me in the plugins manager, and it isn't in synaptic
<Dimmuxx> 64bit flash is the most stable flash I've ever used
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: your the only one :)
<Dimmuxx> crashed once in 2 months
<Dimmuxx> 32bit in linux/osx/windows crashed at least once a week
<gnomefreak> 32 bit hasnt crashed here in >1 year (that suprises me) but my win version crashes alot
<bobby> Anyone know the repository for 64bit flash off the top of your head?
<gnomefreak> be back i need to read this :(
<Dimmuxx> or it doesn't crash in linux but it stops working until you restart firefox once a week at least
<bobby> What is the repository for 64bit flash?
<ddecator> bobby: there is no official 64-bit flash in the repos
<bobby> Are you serious?
<bobby> I could have swore there was one when I used it on Karmic :s
<ddecator> 64-bit flash for linux is still unstable, so the one in the repos is 32-bit with a wrapper that allows it to work on 64-bit
<gnomefreak> nope only PPA or adobe
<gnomefreak> but im still not here
<bobby> Okay, how can I remove 10.1, can't do it in the plugin manager
<ddecator> did you install it using the repo, or manually?
<bobby> Manually :s
<bobby> Okay, wait
<ddecator> depends where you installed it :p
<bobby> I just re-enabled 10.1, and it is working great again :)
<ddecator> there you go :)
<gnomefreak> it looks like its brandon sniders PPA but i keep locking up so search for him in launchpad.net
<ddecator> gnomefreak: you're as bad as me at this "i'm away" thing
<bobby> lol
<bobby> Yeah, now for some reason it is great
 * gnomefreak cant get up yet
<gnomefreak> but search for him in launchpad also iut should be posted on the master bug for including 64bit in our repos
<bobby> H
<bobby> Hey you guys know that large Java applets take a good amount of time to load right?
<bobby> My brother plays an online game called uh... Runecape or something like that, and it takes forever for the applet to load
<bobby> I was trying to figure it out for him, and it took a little bit, and some clicking to get it to start loading
<gnomefreak> java has always been slow and large (java-script is lighter im told) but you cnat always use both to do what you want
<gnomefreak> ok now for real im away
<bobby> oh, okay
<bobby> Although, it did start running very well once it loaded
<Dimmuxx> hmm it seems that adobe released 10.1 final instead of an updated 10
<BUGabundo> it did?
<bobby> Oh yeah, I noticed that
<bobby> That was the default download for Linux, and I was like "WTF?"
<Dimmuxx> I can't find any 64bit version though :/
<bobby> It is from adobe labs :s
<bobby> Again, Alpha quality
<Dimmuxx> well they updated it last time there was a security bug
<bobby> Yeah
<bobby> Oh yeah, anyone else see the huge boost the JS engine is getting for FF4?
<bobby> I heard it is getting some overhaul of epic proportions
<bobby> I think it said something about taking elements from Google's V8 engine
<bobby> Anyone know if that is true?
<ddecator> yah, it's getting a huge overhaul
<ddecator> jaeger monkey
<gnomefreak> bobby: https://edge.launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/experimental-flash
<gnomefreak> remove edge. if you dont run edge
<Dimmuxx> Is jägermonkey really in the current nightly builds though?
<ddecator> no
<bobby> lol not
<ddecator> it's still early in development
<bobby> Yeah, the current engine is now behind Opera's and Chrome's... Safari is supposed to be faster, but from my experience it is pitifully slow, same with IE9 dev preview
<Dimmuxx> oh I didn't read what you wrote properly bobby :P
<bobby> rofl
<Dimmuxx> I thought you said you experienced the boost already
<bobby> >.<
<bobby> And I got my powered by ubuntu stickers from System76 today, loving it - I know off topic, but I had to say so... Wish there was a "Powered by Firefox" sticker too :(
<gnomefreak> i thought there was. i know they have a banner you can add to your website
<bobby> No, no, I mean for my laptop :P
<gnomefreak> they should have stickers as well
<bobby> Hooray! Less than 5 hours left on my WCG application :D
<bobby> Yeah, I'll look for some :P
<gnomefreak> 3.7+Lp extreamly slow
<bobby> What's Lp?
<gnomefreak> launchpad
<bobby> Oh no, that is the launchpad servers, not FF
<gnomefreak> it be all the attachments on this bug
<bobby> Yeah, Launchpad's servers have always been slow as heck for me
<gnomefreak> bobby: 3.6 isnt this slow on same page
<bobby> oh okay
<gnomefreak> good all my attachments are there
<gnomefreak> and my transfer is done. im running out of things to do now
<gnomefreak> email can go to hell for another day or 4
<bobby> How about make FF3.7a5 read my MIND!!!!!?
<bobby> I mean, if we can take down IE (like we be doingz), we can probably get that done right?
 * gnomefreak doesnt play with firefox anymore thankfully, but even the packages i maintained i havent had time to touch but sunbird used to read your mind when you asked it to
 * gnomefreak took down IE already, i dont run it on anything
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> there is a hack to remove it from windows safely
<gnomefreak> s/is/was
<bobby> IE8 = Slowest software made - EVER
<bobby> IE9 isn't much better than what I used of it
<bobby> Hey guyz, I've n0t1cd a pattern! Open source software is running much betterz than proprietaries st00fz!
 * gnomefreak hasnt used IE in ~3-4 years
<gnomefreak> ok brb wife is yelling at me, im going to hide
<bobby> Yeah, I haven't used IE since I had to RE-INSTALL XP BECAUSE OF A F****** VIRUS and update it :(
<bobby> My parents still insist on using Windows and IE for some reason :s
<bobby> gnomefreak - lol
<bobby> Anyone see the letter that 74 reps. sent to the FCC saying that they don't support net neutrality and an open and free internet?
<bobby> gtg guys, cya later
 * micahg doesn't suggest using the 64 bit PPA w/out a disclaimer about no updates/support
<micahg> gnomefreak: ^^
<micahg> gnomefreak: also, it's not supported by our team
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> micahg: have you gotten adn y emails from admin@ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> s/adn y/any
<micahg> gnomefreak: not that I know of
<gnomefreak> great this isnt looking good at all
<micahg> \o/ we get a flash update soon :)
<BUGabundo> humm http://www.youtube.com/webm
<gnomefreak> oh great more breakage
<BUGabundo> micahg: 10.1?
<micahg> BUGabundo: no, 10.0.53
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> we are slow
<micahg> why?
<BUGabundo> Your average video speed at this location from May 12, 2010 to June 09, 2010 was 6.22 Mbps. http://www.youtube.com/my_speed
<Dimmuxx> is it possible to use 32bit flash in 64bit firefox with OOPP yet or is the wrapper still needed?
<gnomefreak> wrapper using our archive version
 * gnomefreak be back
<gnomefreak> ok cleaned up ML and i rejected the admin@ubuntu.com mails
<gnomefreak> they are garbage emails
<gnomefreak> ok gone for now
<ddecator> Dimmuxx: i'm using the flash in the repos and lorentz works fine for me
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: running the zsync script i get (no matter how i run it) gnomefreak@Development:~/scripts$ sudo sh maverick-zsync-iso.sh
<gnomefreak> ionice: execvp failed: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with this
<gnomefreak> with or without sudo same thing
<micahg> gnomefreak: why not use testdrive?
<BUGabundo> its not a script :S
<gnomefreak> testdrive?
<micahg> daily ISO testing
<BUGabundo> sudo ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<micahg> !info testdrive
<BUGabundo> this should work
<ubot4> micahg: testdrive (source: testdrive): run the daily Ubuntu ISO in a virtual machine. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.38-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<BUGabundo> attention to PATH
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: not a script how do you run it?
<BUGabundo> copy paste ? :)
<BUGabundo> I cat it, then open several tabs
<BUGabundo> one per line
<gnomefreak> ah
<micahg> testdrive does this for you though
 * gnomefreak thinking not enough mem for a vt
<gnomefreak> 256mb
<micahg> ah
<micahg> so grub2?
<BUGabundo> I use that
<BUGabundo> grub 2 and iso booting
<BUGabundo> works fine for me
<gnomefreak> even cp+pst gives same error sudo ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<gnomefreak> wget should work
<Dimmuxx> ddecator: well the repo is using nspluginwrapper so that doesn't count
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a few hours
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I use nspluginwrapper w/out issue :)
<Dimmuxx> well it's the principle, I don't wanna use it since one of the goals with oopp was to be able to use 32bit plugins in a 64bit browser
<micahg> Dimmuxx: no it wasn't
<micahg> not AFAIK
<Dimmuxx> well maybe not a "goal" but I'm pretty sure it will be possible in the future
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I don't know, that doesn't sound like a good idea
<micahg> Dimmuxx: we'll have a 64 bit version of flash hopefully next year
<Dimmuxx> indeed and that's why I don't like nspluginwrapper
<Dimmuxx> hopefully adobe will release a 10.1 64bit alpha soon
 * micahg will use what's packaged as long as it works
<Dimmuxx> I wanna live on the edge ;)
<Dimmuxx> at least on my desktop computer, stability is for servers and workstations
<bobby_> The edge?
<bobby_> FF3.7a5pre and 10.10 alpha 1
<BUGabundo> micahg: "You have version 10,1,53,64 installed"
<micahg> BUGabundo: no, YOU have it installed :)
<BUGabundo> :)
<Dimmuxx> bobby_: I still want it to be usable
<bobby_> HEY! It works great for me :D
<BUGabundo> just did an upgrade
<micahg> ah, right, that's 10.1 :-/
<BUGabundo> noticed it
<bobby_> lol
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> micahg: you don't even KNOW what you are doing :)
<bobby_> I tried 10.10, nothing new really, except for some updated interfaces, but a ton of lag
<BUGabundo> here, relax http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0
<Dimmuxx> I'm running 2.6.33 kernel since 32 lockups hard on this computer
<Dimmuxx> I'm gonna switch to firefox 4 once it's beta
<micahg> mdeslaur: are we going to get flash 10.1 in lucid?
<bobby_> Well, I'd assume so
<Dimmuxx> hmm it looks like oopp won't get support for 32bit plugins in 64bit browser any longer.
<Dimmuxx> I haven't kept me updated about since 64bit flash have been so stable
<bobby_> ... Wow... 32bit flash works great in 64bit FF3.7a5pre :D
<bobby_> Don't want to tinker with Flash in alpha :s
<mdeslaur> micahg: yes, it's building
<mdeslaur> micahg: I'll test it tomorrow morning first thing and release it
<micahg> mdeslaur: great :) wasn't sure since it's a version bump
<mdeslaur> micahg: well, we don't have much of a choice
<bobby_> Working beast here, just saying
<mdeslaur> micahg: I'll gladly fix 10.0 is adobe will sent me their source code :P
<mdeslaur> s/is/if/
<micahg> mdeslaur: oh, they didn't do they're backport security fixes?
<mdeslaur> micahg: they released 9.x, but for 10 they updated to 10.1
<micahg> mdeslaur: ah, ok
<micahg> mdeslaur: well, I guess that's good for us, so that we can jump to 64 bit flash when it's released :)
<bobby_> It is still in alpha testing... Probably will be until Fall if I had to guess
<mdeslaur> micahg: I _wish_ they'd release 64 bit already...they haven't even updated their 64-bit alpha yet
<mdeslaur> It's probably politically-blocked by windows 64 bit support or something
<bobby_> Yeah, since February right?
<bobby_> Yeah, I hate MSFT too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-11
<Dimmuxx> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<Dimmuxx> hmmm maybe there will be no 64bit 10.1 alpha/beta then
<micahg> Dimmuxx: which is why I refused to entertain the idea of packaging it in the archive :)
<Dimmuxx> the security hole probably won't be targeted for linux system anyways so I can live with the old version :P
<micahg> Dimmuxx: IIRC, all platforms were affected
<Dimmuxx> indeed they are but to use it you still need to target linux systems for it to do any real harm
<Dimmuxx> windows trojans won't work in linux :P
<Dimmuxx> heh they even closed the forum for it
<micahg> Dimmuxx: the forum was to discuss the alpha release
<fta> http://html5test.com/
<Dimmuxx> that's pretty much a f**k you to all their testers
<Dimmuxx> the statement says 10.1 64-bit linux beta, I have only seen the 10 64-bit linux alpha
<Dimmuxx> so maybe there are some 10.1 64bit betas out somewhere ;)
<BUGabundo> fta WTH!! 217?
<BUGabundo> was at 144
<[reed]> how quickly can 10.1 be pushed out?
<bobby_> It'll be avalible on October 10th
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> it's released now
<[reed]> no?
<bobby_> That is just the alpha 1 release
<[reed]> or is that just for windows?
<bobby_> ... What are you talking about?
<bobby_> 10.10 is currently an Alpha 1 release, which is pre-beta
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> it was released today
<micahg> [reed]: it should be out soon
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> Flash 10.1
<micahg> [reed]: it's in maverick already
<[reed]> not Ubuntu
<[reed]> sorry
<bobby_> OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH....
<[reed]> micahg: ok, good
<bobby_> I was like "WTF?"
<bobby_> 10.1 is already out, but should be available in the repos soon
<micahg> [reed]: tomorrow maybe? I know that the security team is working on it
<[reed]> ok
<[reed]> cool
<[reed]> thanks
<bobby_> I built it myself already, and it is loading flash pages much faster
<micahg> [reed]: do you know who I can poke about lightning bugs?
<[reed]> #calendar or #sunbird on moznet or whatever?
<micahg> [reed]: I've tried calendar and no one is active :(
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> it's not a very active project
<micahg> [reed]: ah
<BUGabundo_remote> raises the sales,row to south!
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, i score 227+10 at home
<BUGabundo_remote> nice
<BUGabundo_remote> let me retest
<BUGabundo_remote> same here
<BUGabundo_remote> didn't notice the extra bonus
<fta2> i only get 217+10 here
<fta2> same version
<fta2> different arch
<fta2> weird
<BUGabundo_remote> 217+10
<BUGabundo_remote> 64bits
<BUGabundo_remote> fta ff3.6 139+4
<BUGabundo_remote> ff 3.7 176+9
<gnomefreak> i think i found my zsync problem
<gnomefreak> they prefer we use zsync instead os rsync they should install it by default. IIRC rsync is still default
<gnomefreak> s/os/of
<asac> !test
<ubot4> hrm?
<gnomefreak76> Host 'Development', running Linux 2.6.35-2-generic - Cpu0: Intel 1681 MHz; Up: 2:00; Users: 4; Load: 0.48; Free: [Mem: 35/243 Mio] [Swap: 637/714 Mio] [/: 23168/37885 Mio]; Vpenis: 30.8 cm;
<gnomefreak76> ok at least that works
<gnomefreak76> ok maybe this will work
<gnomefreak76> damnit
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak v*penis* ???
<gnomefreak76> BUGabundo_remote: its part of the script
 * gnomefreak76 didnt write it
<gnomefreak> ok i have to get this done. ill be back in an hour or 2
<gnomefreak> the alternate iso's came back but they are oversized. the past few weeks there are not there or they are oversized. ok im going before i throw things
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey, why is seamonkey listed in http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4173? I don't see xul listed in its depends...
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ara added that because it is in the PPA
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: are we hoping to push 2.0.5 out as well or just do that some other time?
<chrisccoulson> we were going to replace seamonkey 1 in the older releases at the next security update, as that's been rotting for a while now
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm going to ignore it for now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's ok
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: when you/others have tested it and you tell me to push the button, I'll push it to -security
<chrisccoulson> thanks. we're just waiting for the proper release for that now
<jdstrand> (that's normally how we handled seamonkey, since it is in universe)
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<jdstrand> fta: hi! mdz told me that he upgraded to chromium-browser in lucid-proposed and that the fonts look different, especially in google docs
<asac> !test
<ubot4> hrm?
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: you are getting as boring as the bot
<BUGabundo_remote> just join #ubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo_remote> before your page refreshs, you know you are online or not
<asac> is a bot there?
<asac> no i dont know that
<asac> website pages reload even after IP changed
<asac> while irc stays offline for a longer time
<asac> and if i get an answer from bot i at least know that everything i sent before my ping got submitted ;)
<asac> anyway ... i am not in offtopic
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: they dont want me to use offtopic for !test :(
 * asac feels not loved
<gnomefreak> bot is in all *buntu channels
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: that's NOT what I mean
<gnomefreak> hell this bot wont let me log in iu dont think
<gnomefreak> @login
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: I meant that if you are there, or any other active channel,
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubot4> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<BUGabundo_remote> you will see messages
<gnomefreak> see :(
<BUGabundo_remote> if you don't, then you are offline
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: ok :)
<asac> i might send a !test now and then here too ... just to spread the pain for lurkers ;)
<asac> actually they said i should go into #test
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> or #ubuntu-bots
<BUGabundo_remote> or you can query the bot directly
 * sebner hugs asac ;)
 * asac hugs sebner 
<sebner> asac: do you feel loved now? :D
<fta> asac, do you find adding the official repos to my dashboards useful?
<fta> asac, like here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<asac> fta: what does "x" mean?
<asac> is that supposed to be green or red or none?
<asac> in general i find it useful
<fta> asac, well, it means, "i haven't decided what to put there yet"
<asac> is that second table a "wrapped line" table?
<fta> all arches will sure be too wide
<asac> ah  yeah
<asac> i would say just make green
<asac> and if there is a failure you could make a red with arch name
<asac> like in ppas
<fta> it's not really a wrapped table. i used -r --grouped --output chromium-daily.html chromium-daily/stable,beta chromium-daily/ppa,dev
<fta> so it's two tables grouped on the same page
<BUGabundo_remote> LOL @ (2010-06-11 16:02:52) fta: asac, well, it means, "i haven't decided what to put there yet"
<fta> also, it seems only useful for me, so i'm not sure if it's worth spending more time on this
<micahg> jdstrand: did someone upload openjdk for the hardy backport already?
<jdstrand> micahg: chrisccoulson uploaded icedtea-gcjwebplugin that fixed the issue, yes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i uploaded the icedtea plugin, but that's a separate source package from openjdk isn't it?
<micahg> jdstrand: so we don't need the full backport?
<jdstrand> micahg: I've updated the wiki and test results page for it as well
<chrisccoulson> that wasn't what you were already working on was it?
<jdstrand> it is a separate source package
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I was going to do a full backport of openjdk and replace the plugin from the in source one
<jdstrand> it doesn't require the new openjdk afaics
<jdstrand> though, that update would be nice to have (unrelated to the ff update)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, there's probably no need to now. i got the plugin working yesterday without doing a backport
<micahg> chrisccoulson: great
<jdstrand> micahg: if you are doing more with that, keep me posted as I will need to redo my tests/wiki page
<micahg> jdstrand: well, I'm half way done with the backport, but I could work on that later if it's not needed for this update
<jdstrand> micahg: that is up to you. I'm interested in the openjdk update in as much as I like people to provide updates for universe security :) but for the firefox transition, it is not required
 * micahg will go back to finishing kazekhase this weekend and midbrowser
<micahg> jdstrand: midbrowser is in main in hardy
<jdstrand> micahg: noted
 * jdstrand updates wiki
<micahg> jdstrand: unless chrisccoulson wants to do it today, it'll be ready monday
<jdstrand> micahg: is it moving to webkit or the newer xul?
<micahg> jdstrand: new xul, I think it was a custom ubuntu app that was dropped
<micahg> jdstrand: ah, it was an attempt at a mobile xul browser, but we have fennec now
 * jdstrand wonders about xulrunner-1.9.2 down the line...
<jdstrand> will we need to provide 1.9.3 to hardy if 1.9.2 is deprecated? I guess hardy desktop will be eol by then...
<micahg> jdstrand: that's the hope :)
<micahg> jdstrand: xul192 is the last xul to support PPC on OS X, so they'll probably keep it around a little longer
<micahg> hopefully we can make it till next April
<jdstrand> cool
 * micahg is hoping Lucid can jump straight to xul-2.0.1
<fta> jdstrand, 5.0.371 introduced some changes wrt the fonts. see http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/04/dev-channel-update_08.html
<micahg> jdstrand: kazehakase is also missing from the wiki, but it's in universe
<jdstrand> fta: thanks
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, i confirm i get 227+10 on i386, and 217+10 on amd64
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> fail
<jdstrand> micahg: yeah-- I haven't added all the universe bits cause I'm not actively testing most of them. I recommended QA get involved
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<jdstrand> micahg: I might have mentioned that to chrisccoulson off-channel...
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, oh, i know
<fta> $ grep CHROMIUM_FLAGS /etc/chromium-browser/default
<fta> CHROMIUM_FLAGS="--enable-webgl --enable-extension-timeline-api"
<fta> webgl gave me some points
<chrisccoulson> jdtrand - i figured out why its not using the freetype LCD filter now
<chrisccoulson> oops, jdstrand ;)
<chrisccoulson> i spelt your name wrong
<jdstrand> oh cool
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: re universe> let me clarify slightly-- I'm not testing the universe bits as much, but I do need to have a complete list for pocket copying to -security (they just won't be in the USN). so as you upload stuff, please let me know
<chrisccoulson> i've been keeping a list here as i upload things
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, is xserver-* upgradable for you? mine is stuck since yesterday
<fta> damb
<fta> n
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, the fonts are looking really good on hardy now :)
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so will this be in a .3 upload?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i will do a .3 upload tonight
<jdstrand> nice
<chrisccoulson> and then there will likely be another one next week for the last remaining font issue
<chrisccoulson> but, i'm pretty much done with hardy now :)
<chrisccoulson> other than testing everything is still working
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: did you figure out the issue with totem-mozilla?
<chrisccoulson> ah, no, i've got no idea what would cause that. i did another upload to put the symlinks in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, which is consistent with where we put them on lucid
<chrisccoulson> but that doesn't solve your issue
<chrisccoulson> it's like something deleted all the symlinks from your plugins folder ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, flash worked, and it isn't in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<jdstrand> actually, hold on...
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, flash works because it is in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: openjdk seems to work, and it isn't in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I purged and installed totem-mozilla and still nothing
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, that's in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins too
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: maybe totem-mozilla should be put in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins since that seems to work?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, it should be in there now (i did that with the last upload)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ubuntu4?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, it's currently ubuntu3.8.04.3
<chrisccoulson> where did you get ubuntu4 from? :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I didn't upgrade yet and guessed that is what you used, since you used ubuntu3 before
<chrisccoulson> ah, ubuntu3 is the version in -updates
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: let me try that one. if it works, I'll stop pestering you about it :)
<chrisccoulson> i hope it works, otherwise i'm completely confused ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: that update fixes it here. thanks!
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, excellent, that's ok then :)
<chrisccoulson> i will start on karmic now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: when you have the final hardy ff package, I'll run my tests through with clean VMs
 * jdstrand updates wiki and QA page
<jdstrand> micahg: are you working on midbrowser? I get "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.1...
<jdstrand> micahg: that is with the released version..
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, this weekend
<jdstrand> that is a fairly nower version range ;)
<jdstrand> nower?
<jdstrand> narrow
<jdstrand> micahg: k
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, I'll try to make it variable like the rest of the xul apps
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<fta> micahg, the timeout bug didn't move an inch :(
 * micahg checks the archvie admin queue
<micahg> jdstrand: you have time for bug 591758 today?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591758 in tct (Ubuntu) "please remove 'timeout' from Maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591758
<micahg> fta: wait
<micahg> fta: it's still being built, we need a new upload that doesn't build it
 * micahg doesn't see why it would build in ubuntu and not debian
<jdstrand> micahg: that bug is not clear to me. tct is in unstable, and we both have the same version
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, I just noticed that...
<micahg> jdstrand: so, do we need an upload to drop the timeout binary and then have archive admin remove it?
<jdstrand> tct is also in universe, so anything in main or restricted won't pull that into a build
<micahg> jdstrand: the binary was removed in debian w/out removing it from the package
<jdstrand> micahg: that would be one way to do it. it would be best to just follow Debian. Is there a Debian bug reference?
<jdstrand> oh, that is weird
 * micahg looks for it
<micahg> debian 570997
<ubot4> Debian bug 570997 in ftp.debian.org "RM: timeout -- ROM; uninstallable; superseded by coreutils" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/570997
 * micahg wonders why they didn't do a -2 to drop the binary first
<micahg> jdstrand: ^^^
<jdstrand> micahg: in that case, a Debian bug should be filed, it should get fixed in 0.19-2 at which point we can sync it
<jdstrand> micahg: yeah
<micahg> jdstrand: k, should you unsub archive admin from our bug until that happens?
<jdstrand> yes
<micahg> jdstrand: k, thanks
<jdstrand> I can do that and add a reference
<micahg> fta: so, do you want to file the bug for debian to release a 1.19-2 to drop the binary?
<micahg> fta: or I can do it over the weekend
<fta> micahg, please do. i'm bad at following bugs elsewhere
<micahg> fta: k, will do
<fta> thanks
<micahg> np
<fta> jdstrand, micahg: just fyi, the reason i filed the timeout bug is that it broke chromium in maverick. it was fine in a ppa, but someone sync coreutils from debian in the meantime :(
<jdstrand> hmm
<jdstrand> fta: that is the latest security relevant one?
<fta> yes
<jdstrand> fta: I'll see what I can do. I'm unable to login to perform the removal atm
<fta> thanks
<micahg> fta: does switching the order to coreutils > 7,5 |  timeout help?
<jdstrand> fwiw, it is removed
<fta> micahg, no: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50008608/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.chromium-browser_5.0.375.70~r48679-0ubuntu2~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> i still see it in apt-cache policy timeout, i guess it takes some time to reach the index
<micahg> fta: that seems to just have timeout
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: fyi, ctxextensions doesn't work, but I couldn't get it to work in hardy with 3.0.19 either. see the QA tracker for details
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, that was my experience too. i'm not too bothered about making things work that didn't work before
<jdstrand> no, me either
<jdstrand> hence the 'fyi' :)
<micahg> +it's in universe
<jdstrand> though I could go to the upstream site and get it to work with 3.0.19, so it probably a packaging bug
<jdstrand> (ie, by installing the xpi directly)
<BUGa_depressed> fta: Jun 11 22:07:23 BluBUG kernel: [12916.541271] chromium-browse[22510]: segfault at 8 ip 0000000000f5fd6c sp 00007fff93765ca0 error 4 in chromium-browser[400000+27e2000]
<jdstrand> anyhoo, I gave extensions a PASS on the wiki for what I tested and what others reported
<micahg> jdstrand: chrisccoulson: I can try to look at it after I finish my other packaging tasks this weekend
<jdstrand> (but noted the ctxextensions issue)
<jdstrand> micahg: imho it would be a fairly low priority
<micahg> jdstrand: k, so karmic updates would come first then?
<jdstrand> it's broke now, it will continue to be broken
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i wouldn't waste too much time looking at things which already don't work
<jdstrand> micahg: oh yes :)
<micahg> k
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, karmic would be better
 * micahg hopes to accomplish something this weekend :)
<jdstrand> heh
<fta> BUGabundo, me too. chromium-browse[22083]: segfault at 4 ip 08ba5177 sp bfa72e90 error 4 in chromium-browser[8048000+23c5000]
<BUGabundo> got the log filled with those
<BUGabundo> serious?
<fta> BUGabundo, but i didn't loose any window. it's just the new flash crashing
<BUGabundo> or just oververbose?
<BUGabundo> yeah I got that at work
<BUGabundo> flash crashed a few times
<BUGabundo> didn't notice it here, yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: build7 for 3.6.4 FYI
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, will get that uploaded in a bit
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<Dimmuxx> what's fixed in build 7?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-12
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a file /usr/share/ubufox/defaults/preferences/300sabily-homepage.js, with the following line:
<AnAnt> pref("browser.startup.homepage", "file:/usr/share/sabily-artwork/firefox/sabily-homepage.properties");
<AnAnt> sabily-homepage.properties has this line:
<AnAnt> pref("browser.startup.homepage", "file:/usr/share/sabily-artwork/firefox/sabily-homepage.properties");
<AnAnt> yet, firefox default homepage is still Ubuntu's page
<AnAnt> what's the reason ?
<AnAnt> it used to work in karmic
<cwillu> AnAnt, you're sure that's not supposed to be file:///usr/share/...?
<AnAnt> ah, I'll try that
<cwillu> AnAnt, a url is of the form:  scheme://username:password@domain:port/path?query_string#anchor
<AnAnt> cwillu: that did not work either
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> and the path exists?
<AnAnt> cwillu: btw, it used to work in karmic
<AnAnt> yup, path exists
<cwillu> oh, wait, you're opening a properties file directly?
<cwillu> and that used to work/
<cwillu> ?
<AnAnt> oh, btw, the sabily-homepage.properties has this line:
<AnAnt> browser.startup.homepage=file:///usr/share/sabily-artwork/firefox/index.html
<cwillu> okay, so use that path and be done with it :)
<AnAnt> use that path in the .js file ?
<cwillu> yes
<AnAnt> no, that does not work
<cwillu> you're not editing the file with firefox open are you?
<AnAnt> I close firefox , then open it again
<cwillu> hmm, I don't even have a defaults folder in /usr/shar/ubufox
<cwillu> /usr/share/xul-ext/ubufox/defaults/preferences is the path I have
<AnAnt> ah, ok
<AnAnt> that worked ! thanks
<cwillu> score one point for the person who knows nothing about firefox internals, yet gives advice anyway :)
<AnAnt> haha
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> btw, file:/ works
<AnAnt> bye
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-13
<ddecator> hm, xr1.9.3 had a patch fail to apply again. micahg, i could try to fix it if you're willing to help out
<micahg> ddecator: from the new upload?
<ddecator> micahg: not sure, it says it failed 24 hours ago
<micahg> ddecator: that was last night, I patched it 35 minutes ago
<ddecator> well, missed that one
<micahg> ddecator: you can see what happens tonight, I'll be up for another hour and we should know if it fails again by then
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good
<micahg> ddecator: xul193 looks good tonight :)  any chance you can check your diff for songbird
<ddecator> micahg: yah, i should probably make sure it still builds too. anything specific you want me to check?
<micahg> ddecator: whatever we discussed last time :)
<ddecator> micahg: haha, you just wanted to see the patches that i had forgot to add. after i get everything set, want me to just push to a new branch again or should i request a new merge?
<micahg> ddecator: you can push, the merge should update
<ddecator> micahg: so overwrite the branch i requested the merge for then?
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, that's fine
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing, i'll try to do that tomorrow
<ddecator> if i don't have my laptop dismantled, haha
<micahg> ddecator: k
<BUGabundo> morning
<fta> micahg, this timeout bug is a disaster
<fta> micahg, we really need a transition package
<micahg> fta: jamie removed timeout from maverick
<fta> it's not enough to do backports
<micahg> <maverick has timeout...
<fta> it's not possible to accommodate both maverick and lucid--
 * micahg doesn't see anything in the build-deps
<fta> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<fta> coreutils(inst 7.4-2ubuntu2 ! >= wanted 8.0)|timeout(missing)
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50181068/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.chromium-browser_5.0.375.70~r48679-0ubuntu2~ucd3~lucid_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<BUGa_vacantions> fta: what's wrong ?
<fta> BUGa_vacantions, debian messed up, we synced that mess
<BUGa_vacantions> ahh
<BUGa_vacantions> buuu
<fta> well, it's fine if you don't do backports
 * micahg wonders why it's not pulling in timeout
<micahg> it's there
<fta> something else needs coreutils, so 7.4 is installed. then cu > 8.0 | timeout cannot be satisfied
<micahg> coreutils is auto installed
<fta> if coreutils in maverick had a dummy timeout, that would solve it
<micahg> so it should pull in timeout since coreutils isn't high enough
<fta> maybe it should, but obviously it doesn't
<micahg> well, I can patch tct to have a dummy timeout
 * micahg still wonders why it won't work
<BUGa_vacantions> http://www.squarefree.com/burningedge/2010/06/12/2010-06-12-trunk-builds/
<BUGa_vacantions> webm support
<fta> micahg, do you use system libvpx in the ff dailies?
<micahg> fta: I haven't added it yet
<micahg> I wonder if that's something they want us to use their copy of
<fta> do they have patches?
<fta> chromium doesn't have any
<BUGa_vacantions> http://page2rss.com/p/80b83e05a0a18c77aca72bb6aa0b8d69_4970475_4972664
<BUGa_vacantions> We have temporarily closed the Labs program of Flash Player 10 for  64-bit Linux, as we are making significant architectural changes to the  64-bit Linux Flash Player and additional security enhancements.  We are  fully committed to bringing native 64-bit Flash Player for the desktop  by providing native support for Windows, Macintosh, and Linux 64-bit  platforms in an upcoming major release of Flash Player. We intend to  pro
<BUGa_vacantions> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/deps/third_party/libvpx/README.chromium
<fta> no patch
<micahg> fta: idk, haven't looked into it
<micahg> fta: 3 patches: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/bf9d31ed3488/media/libvpx
<micahg> fta: oh, sidebar, do you prefer the desktop team method of fix commited when upstream fixes it or when it's in ubuntu repos
<micahg> fta: geser thinks the timeout thing is a bug in the buildd
<fta> i prefer the latter but it's often not my call, i don't do bugs much
<micahg> fta: k, that's what I told the triager
<micahg> AFAIK, desktop team is the only one that deviates
<BUGa_vacantions> bbl
<fta> lol, my karma is at 102921, i just have 830 for bugs :P
 * micahg was recently booted off the top 20 bug karma people in Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> fta: bookmarks manager bug is fixed :)
<BUGabundo> fta: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aeoigbhkilbllfomkmmilbfochhlgdmh yami
<BUGabundo> fta: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mabenbhpjlchigbbpafligkdnlhjbmel?hl=en LLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL
<fta> 6,353 users - Weekly installs: 1,467
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> crazy ppl
<BUGabundo> now the dev changes the scope of the
<BUGabundo> app
<BUGabundo> and he gets 6k drones :)
<BUGabundo> fta: didn't ch fixed fullscreen in html5?
<BUGabundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S47yo6RSvs4&feature=player_embedded#!
<BUGabundo> doesn't work :(
<fta> not sure
<fta> it sort of works if you fullscreen both the video and chromium
<BUGabundo> video??
<fta> well, in fact, i just restarted and it works fine
<fta> hm, no
<fta> it was flash, false joy
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> youtube.com/html5
<BUGabundo> and enable it
<fta> no, i'm already on it,but when i restarted ch, i had a tab with google i/o, and it's was flash
<BUGabundo> ah
<fta> your link is in french
<fta> the guy says he's taking the video to see if he can see the tennis ball once he puts the video on pc
<BUGabundo> ahahhahaahah
<BUGabundo> didn't notice that
<fta> well, he starts muttering something like "i'm staying silent, i don't want to spoil the video"
<fta> but i can hear it :)
<BUGabundo> hahaahah
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> so, can you see the ball?
<BUGabundo> fta: LOL www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omh8Ito-05M
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-06
<dpm> chrisccoulson, quick question: after FF5 is uploaded to natty, will it also be uploaded to any of the previous Ubuntu releases as well?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - no, we're targetting firefox 6 at those
<chrisccoulson> which will be another 6 weeks after 5
<dpm> ok, understood
<micahg> chrisccoulson: actually, not sure if it's 6 or 7
<chrisccoulson> micahg, why?
<micahg> depends on how smooth 4->5 goes for natty :)
<chrisccoulson> it needs to be 6 really, once we start skipping lots of versions, we're pretty much on our own with validating that upgrades actually work ;)
<chrisccoulson> ie, 3.6 directly to 7 is going to be pushing it a bit i think
<micahg> but 1.9.2 should have at least another release in line with 6, and we will have upgrade support as long as 3.6 is supported
<micahg> also, depending on the amount of testing needed, I might do maverick for 6 and lucid for 7, I'm not sure yet
<fta> dpm, hi, are you part of the ca@valencia team? if so, i just checked the progress, and once the chromium_strings template is translated, it should be good enough to be whitelisted in the next stable release
<fta> \o/ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/view/head:/debian/chromium-browser.desktop
<fta> tons of translations
<dpm> fta, excelent. I'm part of the global 'ca' team, but I'm not the one doing the actual ca@valencia translations.
<dpm> We're still waiting for the chromium guys to come back with a reply on that question about supporting ca@valencia
<fta> dpm, the patch is ready, just needs to be committed
<dpm> fta, yeah, but I'm not sure they'll support '@' locales just like that
<fta> dpm, what do you mean? they patched the code
<fta> dpm, http://codereview.chromium.org/7086017/
<dpm> oh, I didn't know that! \o/
<dpm> that's awesome
<fta> it just needs a final LGTM to land
<fta> i'll ping the guy later today
<fta> dpm, btw, the wiki page for the chromium desktop file could be dropped now
<dpm> fta, ok, cool let me do that in a few minutes
<dpm> fta, I'm going to write a reply to the transifex later on or tomorrow (more likely). He seems quite insistent (and also seemed to completely ignore my reply from last time :( )
<dpm> transifex guy, I meant
<fta> dpm, oh, ..and my desktop <-> gettext converter is re-usable by other projects, in case someone needs something like it
<dpm> chrisccoulson, that might be interesting for Firefox actually ^
<fta> dpm, yeah, for the transifex, i let you answer, i have nothing to add to what i said the first time
<dpm> fta, yeah, I'll take care of the reply
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-tools.head/view/head:/desktop2gettext.py
<fta> imho, lp should do that automatically
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-07
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson (or anyone else from the mozilla team) - do you think you could have a look at bug 542046 and merge the Traditional Chinese translation?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542046 in ubufox "Translation for zh_TW" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542046
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, will do that today. just trying to get enigmail working first
<dpm> great, thanks chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> dang, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/73152595/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.enigmail_2%3A1.2~a2~cvs20110606t2200-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> really need to patch all of this stuff out :)
<fta> cyphermox_, about n-m, just to clarify, i was not asking for assistance, i was not even complaining, i was just telling you it ate my conf (twice) for no reason :P
<cyphermox_> oh, no problem
<cyphermox_> but if you want me to fix what's broken and help others, you'll have to file a bug report ;)
<cyphermox_> I'm especially curious about your /etc/network/interfaces file, maybe I screwed something up while porting one of the patches
<fta> cyphermox_, this box only has 1 eth, no wifi or anything else. and that eth0 was unmanaged.
<cyphermox_> yup, I remember
<cyphermox_> but your eth, it has to be configured in /etc?
<cyphermox_> or is it just auto eth0 / iface eth0 inet dhcp ?
<fta> it used to not have n-m installed. it just came back last week when i forced the re-install of the ubuntu-desktop package
<cyphermox_> ok
<fta> not sure
<fta> i always do my /etc/network/interfaces & /etc/resolv.conf manually
<cyphermox_> but like I'm saying, when an interface is configured in /etc, it should just be ignored by NM, unless it's set to managed=true in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<cyphermox_> ok
<cyphermox_> well, I'll give it a shot later when I have a bit of time
<fta> that file says:
<fta> [ifupdown]
<fta> managed=false
<fta> (i removed without purging)
<cyphermox_> ok, then yeah, it shouldn't have touched resolv.conf
<cyphermox_> like I said, I'll give it a shot later today
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'll upload your extensions once i've got lightning uploaded :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<fta> chrisccoulson, please pull the bot branch, i fixed something
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, thanks. will do
<fta> gasp, i'm impacted by debian bug 625226
<ubot2> Debian bug 625226 in libpam-modules "pam_limits: Unknown kernel rlimit 'Max realtime timeout' ignored" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/625226
<fta> weird, i'm longer receiving the commit emails from the chromium monitor..
<fta> micahg, ^^
<fta> micahg, ++ ch12 now stable
<micahg> fta: heh, one day early :)
<fta> incl a buch of sec fixes
<fta> bunch
<fta> is lp broken (the bzr emails)?? or is just me?
<micahg> idk
<fta> micahg, seems it's time to drop the -inspector deb
<fta> or maybe i can keep it empty and drop it later
<micahg> fta: let's keep it as an empty transitional package to ease upgrades
<fta> yep, that was the plan
<chrisccoulson> oops, i nearly uploaded the wrong version of lightning there :/
<micahg> fta: so, there's still a plan to fix ld-gold in lucid
<fta> micahg, is that a question?
<micahg> fta: does the package in the toolchain PPA work for you?
<micahg> fta: no, just letting you know
<fta> chrisccoulson, 5th mistake in a week?
<fta> micahg, i still can't test, no arm h/w or ppa
<micahg> fta: I was referring to amd64 and i386
<fta> tried once with the dailies, it built, and it seemed to run fine, but i didn't do any extensive tests as i reverted it the next day, due to the disaster on the older dists
<micahg> fta: that was with the one from the toolchain ppa?
<fta> no, stock oneiric
<fta> the ppa is the same for lucid, right?
<micahg> idk, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ppa/+packages
<fta> doko pointed me to ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<micahg> oh, hmm, let me see that one
<fta> with 2.21
<micahg> ah, ok, and did that work for lucid?
<fta> but he said it's not wanted
<fta> so i didn't even test
<micahg> it is wanted, it's lacking testing at the moment
<fta> May 30 17:03:18 <doko>  17:01:23> fta: 2.21 did need fixes in a lot of packages. can't just update from 2.20 to 2.21
<micahg> hmm, I guess I need to talk to doko
<fta> upstream ch asked me to drop gold from lucid as it's clearly producing bogus code
<micahg> right, that's why we should fix it :)
<micahg> fta: I'll test that binutils with your test case over the weekend
<fta> micahg, bug 794197
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794197 in chromium-browser "11.0.696.77 -> 12.0.742.91" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794197
<micahg> fta: thanks, I only have a few hours left today and am off the next 2 days, but will try to get this building at least
<fta> i'm finishing oneiric right now, should just take a few more minutes
<micahg> fta: cool, thanks
<fta> when you merge, don't forget the libjpeg-turbo you dropped last time
<micahg> k, thanks
<fta> micahg, oh, i forgot to drop a few lines from the changelog..
<fta> at the top, in the new features list, some don't apply to chromium and/or to linux
<micahg> flash cookies and the Mac line?
<fta> i reviewed all the sec bugs, but forgot to come back to the feature list :P
<fta> micahg, (sorry, router crashed) screen reader is for win only, and i'm not sure about the launch app from the omnibox, ch-os only?
<micahg> ok, thanks, will remove all those
<micahg> fta: did you forget to push to chromium-browser.oneiric or is LP broke?
<micahg> or is there a 3rd option :)
<fta> r649
<fta> re-pushing to be sure
<micahg> k, didn't see in web interface
<micahg> fta: got it now, thanks
<micahg> fta: could you please push to .stable as well?
<fta> 637
<micahg> k, only saw r633
<fta> i'm quite sure i did, but lp behaves strangely today
<micahg> idk, I tried a bzr pull about 30 minutes ago and got nothing
<micahg> it's all working now though
<fta> i still have https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels  stuck
<fta> and it's hurting my workflow
<micahg> fta: there should be a help contact coming into #launchpad soon I think
 * micahg has no idea why there hasn't been one all day
<BUGabundo> good evening folks
<micahg> fta: do we even ship google gears?
<BUGabundo> nope
<fta> micahg, i didn't say we do, it's just no longer supported
<micahg> fta: ah, ok
<fta> it was possible to install it from upstream previously
<micahg> eh, I'll leave that out then
<micahg> fta: poolie wants to to file a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for your stuck branch and he'll escalate
<micahg> s/to to/you to
<fta> done
<fta> now, i'm off
<micahg> fta: k, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-08
<fta2> mdeslaur, fyi, just upgraded a lucid server, pam once again broke cron. 1.1.1-2ubuntu5.3
<fta2> mdeslaur, n-m, it auto-installed the bogus one before, and i missed it as cron failed to inform me
<mdeslaur> fta2: 1.1.1-2ubuntu5.3 is the one that fixes cron, how could it have broken it?
<mdeslaur> fta2: what are the symptoms?
<mdeslaur> fta2: ah, sorry, didn't notice your other comment
<fta2> mdeslaur, i guess i depend too much on logcheck and cron. i should probably turn some of my tools to daemons rather than cron jobs
<mdeslaur> fta2: well, the broken pam was only in the archive for a few hours, and it's unlikely to ever happen again
<fta2> pam_limits(cron:session): Unknown kernel rlimit 'Max realtime timeout' ignored
<fta2> pam_limits(sshd:session): Unknown kernel rlimit 'Max realtime timeout' ignored
<mdeslaur> fta2: that's unrelated to the update
<fta2> yep, i know, it's oneiric
<fta2> but it's another unexpected issue with cron
<fta2> ...showing me that i really need to cut my dependency on cron
<mdeslaur> fta2: looks like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=625226
<ubot2> Debian bug 625226 in libpam-modules "pam_limits: Unknown kernel rlimit 'Max realtime timeout' ignored" [Minor,Open]
<fta2> yep
<mdeslaur> fta2: could you please file a new launchpad bug against pam and link that one?
<fta2> mdeslaur, bug 794531
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794531 in pam "pam_limits: Unknown kernel rlimit 'Max realtime timeout' ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794531
<mdeslaur> fta2: cool, thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: #thunderbird-unity
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, there now ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - I was wondering if you happened to know which version of libebook and libedataserver was going to be shipped in O?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, good question :)
<chrisccoulson> that might be a question for seb128 in #ubuntu-desktop
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it just occurred to me that it'd be an awful shame if I did all this work, and then all of the APIs changed on me with a version bump. :)
<chrisccoulson> although, he's finished for the day
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, I'll ask him tomorrow.  Thanks!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, so, i guess it will be 3.2 we ship with
<chrisccoulson> we're currently on the stable gnome 3.0 packages, but we'll start tracking the unstable 3.1 packages soon (including e-d-s)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ok, good to know.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Is there a timeline for Unity to be on gtk3?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, this cycle
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool - do you know when that'll land?  I appear to have broken my Unity. :p
<chrisccoulson> oh, how did you manage that?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I installed Evolution 3.1, and it brought all of that GTK3 business with it
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I can get into Gnome3 alright...but switching back doesn't appear to work.
<m_conley> Is there a way for these two to coexist?
<chrisccoulson> is this on oneiric?
<m_conley> Hm - no, Natty.  I guess I'm behind the curve.  Oh, and maybe it matters that I'm using Unity 2D. :p
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'm not too sure about that :)
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be working ok in oneiric (the gtk2 unity is running alongside all the gtk3 stuff)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: maybe I should get Oneiric on this machine.  Is it relatively stable right now for me to grab it?
<chrisccoulson> but theming is all messed up still, as there's no gtk3 port of ambiance yet
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it seems to work ok atm, but there's no guarantee it won't break ;)
<m_conley> hooray! :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm quite conservative with applying updates normally though. once my machine works, i generally stay a few days behind with updates to see if anybody elses machine breaks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: that's a good plan.
<m_conley> i remember it being particularly difficult with Natty
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i really hate arm
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/73216703/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.lightning-extension_1.0~b4~hg20110607r7804%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<BUGabundo> hi
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-09
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, there?
<bhearsum> yep
<bhearsum> what's up?
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum. do you have any idea roughly when build 5 of the beta will be pushed out to users?
<bhearsum> hmmm, i haven't seen anything official. i'd bet on tomorrow or monday if i had to
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, is there any issue with us making this build available for people to test before that happens? we're doing a restructuring of all our language packs alongside the firefox 5 update, and we could do with getting people to test the entire upgrade (ie, firefox + new language packs) quite soon (preferable starting before the weekend)
<bhearsum> if we have to rebuild 5.0b5, do you have the ability to rebuild on your side, without bumping the Firefox version number?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah. we have "b5" in the version numbering of the package anyway, as i provide these builds in a PPA and our packaging system mandates that version numbers always increase
<bhearsum> so if we had to rebuild 5.0b5, you could push out the same rebuild as "5.0b5"? or would it have to be 5.0b6?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, i get you now. yeah, we can do that too (we version our source package as 5.0~b5+build1, so we always leave the door open for being able to do a rebuild)
<bhearsum> ahhhh
<bhearsum> yeah, i don't see why that would be an issue then
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<bhearsum> np, thanks for checking!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you know if there is another beta build of thunderbird scheduled any time soon?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hang on - let me grab the last meeting minutes...
<chrisccoulson> those are public aren't they? i guess i should actually read them sometimes ;)
<m_conley> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird/StatusMeetings/2011-06-07
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I though so - the final beta build is coming this week
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, are you planning to update eclipse this cycle?
<chrisccoulson> you have a work item on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-mozilla-rapid-release-maintenance/ :-)
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: yes, at least we will have 3.6.2
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, excellent, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> dang, my firefox build died because my laptop ran out of disk space
<chrisccoulson> oh my
<chrisccoulson> emptying my trash folder has so far freed 20GB, and it's still going :/
 * fta always bypasses the trash
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> 30GB now, and it's still going
<chrisccoulson> i hope there was nothing in there that i wanted ;)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: so, turns out we're trying to ship 5.0b5 today :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, cool. so you might end up shipping before our builds are done then ;)
<fta> grr, the oneiric toolchain is really broken
<chrisccoulson> what's up with it?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2011-June/002709.html ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ha! :)
<chrisccoulson> we decided to just kill it :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: good idea. ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, i build ch with gcc 4.5 on both natty & oneiric. same sources. on oneiric, the <video> tags doesn't work, it does on natty
<fta> chrisccoulson, if i copy the codecs .so from natty to oneiric, it works
<fta> chrisccoulson, bug 795171
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795171 in chromium-browser "<video> tag broken in oneiric only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795171
<chrisccoulson> fta - did you try compiling with the oneiric gcc and natty linker?
<fta> i didn't
<chrisccoulson> just to rule out one of them
<fta> oneiric gcc is 4.6, but ch ftbfs with it, hence 4.5
<fta> but i didn't change binutils, difficult to downgrade
<chrisccoulson> do you have a natty chroot? you could try it the other way around if you do (ie, install the oneiric binutils in natty)
<chrisccoulson> fta - do you know if the problem is specific to i386 too?
<fta> no
<fta> but if you care to test on x64 ;)
<fta> it's easy
<chrisccoulson> on youtube, i get a black window with "undefined" in white text
<chrisccoulson> is that what you see too?
<chrisccoulson> in any case, it's not working on amd64 either ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i get the same on every video
<fta> yep
<fta> ok, rebuilding on natty with binutils from oneiric..
<fta> erhhh
<fta> i don't have a desktop with natty to test
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> fta - hi, sorry, i went for some food
<chrisccoulson> i don't have a natty desktop to test on either, but the binary should run on oneiric shouldn't it?
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to set up a VM for natty later on though
<chrisccoulson> i need to do some other verification work
<fta> chrisccoulson, https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, basically, +natty1 is pure natty, and +natty2 is natty+binutils from oneiric
<chrisccoulson> fta - ok, thanks. i'll install that once i have a VM for natty set up later
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-10
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, is there a master branch for natty for firefox 5?
<Spaceeman> Salut :)
<Spaceeman> Peut-on trouver ici des solutions concernant l'utilisation de Thunderbird ? (suis-je au bon endroit?)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-beta.natty
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> Spaceeman: we generally speak English in this channel :)
<Spaceeman> ok, no problemo...
<Spaceeman> I speak a litle bit English too...
<Spaceeman> I've make a mistake, I think... About "mail button" on right-top, I've installed Thunderbird but Evolution stay launched...
<Spaceeman> [10.04]
<micahg> I don't think there's any indicator integration on 10.04 for Thunderbird
<Spaceeman> Ho... Because I've changed in System → Preferences → "Prefered Applications...", selected Thunderbird for e-mail...
<Spaceeman> Then I've clicked on the "mail button right top" and a dialog windows has apeare... asking me about Evolution, if I want it as default client... I've made a mistake then ! I've check the box "don't ask me again" and click Yes ("I wan Evolution as default...") fu**
<Spaceeman> But so, the dialog d'ont apear again because I've check the box...
<Spaceeman> (have you readed me ?)
<fta> chrisccoulson, did you test ch yesterday?
<chrisccoulson> fta - not yet, but i did get my VM set up quite late last night
<chrisccoulson> i could test that now though
<fta> chrisccoulson, please do. i tried on that build on oneiric and it works fine :P i'm lost
<fta> -on
<micahg> fta: BTW, the oneiric armel build is hung, I'm going to get someone to kill it an lamont to increase the timeout on the native builders for arm, so you can please remove the keep-alive script on your next archive upload? (I already got the non-arm builders up to 3 hours)
<fta> micahg, i asked twice to kill it, they ignored me. I fixed the keep alive in trunk and dev already
<micahg> fta: cool, thanks, I'll get it killed later today
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've had 1 e-mail already from someone notifying me that natty-proposed has the latest firefox beta in it, thinking that it's a mistake
<chrisccoulson> do people not understand what "natty-proposed" means when they opt in to it? :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what's going to be funnier is if that's the final build and it gets pushed to -security :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, heh
<chrisccoulson> that's not the final build though, as we'll rebase the code from the release branch
<micahg> I thought they said the final build wasn't coming from the release branch this time around
<chrisccoulson> is it not?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure
<chrisccoulson> oh, it has too, because the beta builds are enabled with the beta update channel
<chrisccoulson> (which in turn, enables test-pilot)
<chrisccoulson> **built with the beta update channel enabled (makes more sense)
<micahg> well, since we don't use the update channel, in the future if the code is the same, I'd rather disable test pilot on our security uploads and prepare to ship it as the final build
<micahg> otherwise there's no point in pushing to proposed or the security PPA until the final build is done (which is too late IMHO)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we use the update channel to enable test-pilot
<chrisccoulson> security uploads won't have test-pilot enabled because they won't come from the beta channel
<chrisccoulson> this is different, because we've uploaded a build from the beta channel
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but if that's the only difference between the beta and final release, I'd want to disable test pilot early and get more extended testing
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'm not sure what you mean. the release builds will never have it enabled (which is what will be uploaded to ubuntu-mozilla-security in the future)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what I mean is that if there is no code difference between the final beta and the release build, I want to upload the final beta as the release build for us
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, we shouldn't do that. our build should be based on the code that they tag for release (which IIUC will be on a different branch)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum can probably tell us what happens next for firefox 5 ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if the plan is to do that the final week, that's not good enough, especially if there's no code difference, I"ll speak with leagnitto after this release to try to work out what's happening upstream,
<bhearsum> hello!
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum
<chrisccoulson> so, we're all confused
<chrisccoulson> we're trying to work out what the next stage of the process is for releasing firefox 5 :)
<bhearsum> sure
<bhearsum> so, at this point we think we're code complete, and 5.0b5 is the last thing we're planning to release to the beta audience
<bhearsum> next week, we're going to merge mozilla-beta -> mozilla-release, and rebuild off of the same changeset
<bhearsum> (the only difference will be the update channel we set)
<chrisccoulson> ok, that's pretty much what i thought would happen :)
<bhearsum> oh, and there's no Test Pilot in the build, either
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, that's why i thought there would have to be another build (to switch update channel and turn off test-pilot)
<bhearsum> yep, you got it
<bhearsum> in the future, we're talking about doing some sort of repack to change those things
<bhearsum> but that won't happen for 5, and probably not 6 either
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, so, i guess there will be a few days between you tagging the release branch for release and actually releasing it?
<micahg> right, so in the future, we (Ubuntu) should disable test pilot on the final beta so that we can have extended testing on the same build
<bhearsum> i'm not 100% sure when we're building, to be honest. but it'll be sometime next week, because we're releasing a week from tuesday
<chrisccoulson> micahg, well, we should just upload the release build to our PPA when mozilla start doing their build
<chrisccoulson> i'd rather not start manually switching things off for the last build (which might end up not being the last build). all of that stuff happens automatically for us, without me having to do anything ;)
<micahg> leagnitto's calendar has it scheduled for jun 15
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd rather have an extra week of user testing on the final build
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, well, that's probably not something i'm going to be doing though. the beta builds i provide are destined for the firefox-next PPA, and as such will have test-pilot enabled.
<bhearsum> micahg: 15th for doing the build?
<micahg> bhearsum: yep
<bhearsum> huh, sounds like you have better info than me!
<chrisccoulson> i don't want to start switching it on and off, as firefox-next users will get pretty confused :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's fine, I'll do the uploads to the security PPA then
<micahg> bhearsum: https://mail.mozilla.com/home/clegnitto@mozilla.com/Firefox%205.html
<bhearsum> ha
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, this appeared within about 30 minutes of us staging the beta - http://askubuntu.com/questions/48035/why-is-natty-proposed-suggesting-an-upgrade-to-a-beta-version-of-firefox ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm surprised :)
<micahg> bhearsum: are you saying that test pilot is off in beta 5?
<bhearsum> micahg: nope - it's on
<micahg> ok
<micahg> yeah, so, we'll need another build :(
<bhearsum> brb
<micahg> chrisccoulson: actually, I'm going to replace the beta next week with the final build in proposed
<chrisccoulson> micahg, why?. remember that the first build after the merge from beta -> release hasn't had any testing by anyone. isn't that a bit risky?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: because I want user testing on what's going to -security
<micahg> and this beta didn't have any testing either when you uploaded it ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, well, the channel has had testing for several weeks (it wasn't the first build from that channel)
<chrisccoulson> you're talking about uploading the first build straight after a merge, which nobody has tested ;)
<chrisccoulson> i woudn't choose to do that, but that's up to you i guess ;)
<micahg> I don't see much choice, I can wait one day
<micahg> I guess I need to ask about that since the package versioning will be the same as final
 * micahg e-mails legnitto
<chrisccoulson> we definitely don't want anything suggesting a beta version in the version number of our release packages, even if it is the release build. be prepared for constant e-mails from people and having to explain how it's not really a beta if you do that ;)
<chrisccoulson> i had the same with the RC of firefox 4
<bhearsum> back
<chrisccoulson> people kept asking me why we still had the RC in the archive, weeks after release
<chrisccoulson> in the end, i just caved in and did another upload, just to change the version number of the package ;)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: to be fair, the "merge" that's going to happen is more of a "overwrite mozillla-release with mozilla-beta"
<bhearsum> it just happens to be called a merge in hg nomenclature :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ok, that's not so bad
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I might version the beta builds differently, I need to see how this plays out in the "final" versioning
<micahg> but what I do know is we want as much testing as possible on these builds, so I"m going to do what I can to make that happen
<chrisccoulson> fta - i tested the chromium build from your PPA on natty, and i don;t see the same issue as before
<chrisccoulson> but it still doesn't really work properly (I get a frame every 5 seconds or so), but i'm not sure if that's a virtualbox issue ;)
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should try downgrading again
<chrisccoulson> oh, downgrading chromium didn't work too well :(
<chrisccoulson> i get a cache read error on every page i've previously visited :/
<fta> uh
<fta> chrisccoulson, when i downgrade, i usually test with --temp-profile so it doesn't touch my own stuff
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 4.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 5.0b2 10.10-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Firefox 5.0b5 (natty) in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.17 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 4.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 4.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 5.0b5 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Firefox 5.0b5 (natty) in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.17 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 4.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<fta> dpm, hi, the ca@valencia patch landed a few days ago in trunk, could you ask whoever is concerned to test with the dailies?
<fta> bug 588044 588050 588062 590705 590699
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588044 in launchpad "lp API not reporting copied packages" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588044
<fta> grrr
<fta> bug 588050 bug 588062 bug 590705 bug 590699
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588050 in launchpad "green builds not visible in mixed series" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588050
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588062 in launchpad "Expose date_started for builds" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588062
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 590705 in launchpad "New Build api exposed via 'beta' rather than 'devel'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590705
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 590699 in launchpad "IBuildFarmJob.date_first_dispatched is None" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590699
<fta> Triaged most probably mean i-don't-care
<fta> +s
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, what will the release branch be called btw? is it going to be releases/mozilla-release ?
<bhearsum> hmmm, i'm not 100% sure but i would bet on releases/mozilla-release
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks
<bhearsum> i'll let you know when i find out :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i just saw https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645288. i guess we should do that too :)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 645288 in Installer "Associate the webm file extension with Firefox" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<dpm> fta, ca@valencia confirmed to be working in the dailies
<fta> dpm, good, we just need the chromium_strings template now then i can whitelist it in the next stable release
<fta> (and i will need to backport the fix too)
<dpm> fta, what do you mean "we need chromium_strings template"? Is this something for the ca@valencia translator to do?
<fta> dpm, yes, https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/ca@valencia
<fta> dpm, the desktop file would be nice to have too
<dpm> fta, ok, let me take care of the desktop file, that's just a matter of minutes
<dpm> we'll take care of the other template too
<fta> thanks
<dpm> fta, what's the current situation with the 'inspector-strings' template? Are the inspector translations loaded already? I seem to remember you told me that it wasn't working when we first opened translations
<fta> dpm, upstream doesn't want it translated so no effort has been made to fix the problem
<fta> i should probably remove it
<dpm> fta, oh, did they give any particular reason for not wanting it translated?
<fta> dpm, well, most devs speak english.. also, my poll showed little interest
<fta> dpm, just curious, why did you stop at 3 out of 6 strings?
<dpm> fta, I started doing the ca@valencia translation, then realized I should do the ca one as well, finished that one, and then got sidetracked ;)
<fta> oh, ok
<fta> dpm, fyi, i will upstream another batch of 500 strings later today, on top of the 21000+ already upstreamed
<dpm> fta, cool
<fta> dpm, i guess there's still a gap though. i never touched the extra per lang locale_settings_linux pref. so i assume some of the new lang we've introduced look weird
<fta> langS
<fta> prefS
<fta> probably all non-ascii
<fta> i meant, iso-latin15
<fta> like the default fonts & sizes: http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromium.git;a=blob_plain;f=chrome/app/resources/locale_settings_linux.grd;hb=HEAD
<fta> and the dialog sizes: http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromium.git;a=blob_plain;f=chrome/app/resources/locale_settings.grd;hb=HEAD
<fta> dpm, ^^
<dpm> fta, we should perhaps reach out to the teams from these new langs and explicitly ask for testing and feedback?
<fta> dpm, yep, but i don't see how they could experiment with those without patching & building :(
<dpm> fta, well, we can start small and first of all ask them to test if the in current builds the size of fonts and dialogs look ok for them
<fta> dpm, maybe ask each team to provide a screenshot in their lang, providing a model (showing the main ui with a page & some dialogs)
<fta> dpm, ..so we can see for ourselves which langs need work in priority
<dpm> fta, yeah, that'd be a start. Do you have a list of new languages I should start contacting teams for?
<fta> dpm, ast ca-valencia eo eu gl hy ka ku ug   (but some have just a few strings)
<dpm> ok, let me write the teams an e-mail (we can get ca-valencia out of the list, as it has the same metrics as ca)
<fta> micahg, gasp, after the timeouts, it's the out-of-memory :(
<fta> micahg, i really need gold
<fta> (who doesn't?) ;)
<micahg> fta: well, I still need to talk to doko, will have to do that monday, is this for 14 or earlier?
<fta> micahg, M14 died 3 times already in the last few days, wgrant told me it's OOM. i guess some builders have less memory
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, hate mono
<chrisccoulson> hah - po2xpi: Development -> Abandoned!
<micahg> fta: yeah, do you know which builders?  I can see about increasing the RAM maybe
<micahg> RAM or swap
<fta> micahg, pluot just died M14/oneiric/amd64
<fta> +on
<micahg> fta: k, will research with lamont
<fta> micahg, M14 is now buildable with gcc 4.6
<micahg> fta: awesome
<micahg> now we just need to make sure we don't lose support for 4.4 over the next 2 years :)(
<fta> won't happen, upstream supports the LTS
<fta> micahg, please add http://videojs.com/ to your regression tests. there's a yellow banner at the top when html5 video is not supported
<micahg> fta: cool, thanks
<micahg> I'm about to run chromium through now (was off the last 2 days)
<fta> micahg, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/html5-video.png
<micahg> fta: cool, can I add that png to our documentation?
<fta> sure
<micahg> thanks
<fta> both are chromium, natty in the back, oneiric in the front
<fta> micahg, 'king' was able to link. could you check how much memory 'king' and 'pluot' have?
<micahg> fta: yep
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you see i subscribed you to the natty release branch? i did a bit of housekeeping with all of our branches ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I don't see it
<chrisccoulson> oh, i wasn't sure if you get notifications when someone else subscribes you to a branch
<micahg> but thanks
<chrisccoulson> finally, moonlight is working on natty :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any idea on bug 795766
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795766 in firefox "FF Sync: Wrong password but it is the correct password." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795766
<fta> bug 794976
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794976 in apport "ubuntu-bug opens Firefox when Chromium is the default web browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794976
<micahg> that sounds like an old problem
<micahg> but apport probably doesn't use x-www-browser but xdg-open
<JanC> there is also the setting in GNOME (or whatever DE)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-11
<micahg> fta: pluot seems to have been an exception in terms of RAM, they're looking into it
<micahg> fta: pluot should be better, please let me know if it fails due to OOM again
<fta> jdstrand, [59627.481873] type=1400 audit(1307800763.991:28): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/bin/evince" name="/var/run/lightdm/authority/2" pid=29801 comm="evince" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-12
<fta> micahg, tried a debug build yesterday, succeeded on king (64bit), OOMed on protactinium & actinium and succeeded on nannyberry (all doing 32bit)
<BUGabundo> G'aft
<fta> pfff, unity is no slow in oneiric
<fta> in fact, everything feels slower
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I'm on gnome
<BUGabundo> don't see any slow down
<BUGabundo> just ugly GTK
<fta> i boot in 3 min, far from the announced 10 sec a few cycles ago
<fta> and it damn slow to change workspace or move windows
<fta> i hate compiz
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<fta> rebooting to get a fresh bootchart
<BUGabundo> I boot in under 30 sec
<BUGabundo> on SSD
<fta> hm, there's a fsck.ext4 in the bootchart, but it's not visible during the boot
<fta> from sec 10 to 75
<BUGabundo> yeah, I had to take btrfs-tools out
<BUGabundo> or it would hang for 30-60 sec
<fta> i'm still on ext4 here
<fta> ok, lightdm: gone. it's still too raw
<BUGabundo> ahah
<fta> ok, much better now, i boot up to the desktop in 25 sec
<fta> if only i could get rid of that old slow bios
<Omega> coreboot
<fta> hm, apport is a pig, liferea too
<fta> zeitgeist i don't need
<fta> there's still room for improvement :)
<fta> and a SSD would help too
<Omega> That's actually true, I don't need zeitgeist either
<Omega> I know where I keep my stuff
<Omega> fta: also install preload
<fta> i see the 1st 15 secs used exclusively by ureadahead
<fta> moblock is a pig too
<BUGabundo> can't find moblock
<fta> grr, if i drop zeitgeist, i loose half of unity
<fta> and of rhythmbox
<fta> wtf?
<fta> BUGabundo, i take it from a ppa
<fta> it's pretty old actually. i wonder if there's something better nowadays
<fta> desktopcouch sucks too, gone
<BUGabundo> I don't even have that
<fta> BUGabundo, you don't? it was used for a while in gwibber, various applets, and some of apps since maverick
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> that's why I find it strange
<fta> i used to drop it but it came back for some reason
<BUGabundo> desktopcouch:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>  
<fta> Omega, are you using coreboot?
<fta> i don't want to brick my main desktop
<Omega> fta: I'm not, but I want to
<fta> micahg, yt?
<micahg> fta: yeah, got your message earlier, thanks
<micahg> fta: was there something else you needed?
<fta> micahg, i read https://wiki.edubuntu.org/SecurityTeam/PublicationNotes#Chromium Browser, you might benefit from --temp-profile --no-first-run
<micahg> what does --no-first-run do?
<fta> it bypasses the search provider selector
<micahg> ah ,what about default browser?
<fta> hm, maybe that too, not sure
<micahg> ah, seems to bypass that as well, however, I do like to test that the default browser setting works/sticks
<micahg> I test in a clean VM in any case, so it's always a new profile actually (except on the profile import test)
<micahg> but thank you
<fta> i tried a debug build with various levels of logs for the html5 regression in oneiric, still no clue. there's no log associated to this :(
<fta> and it's not something i can bisect.
<micahg> so, hmm, well if it works that that library from natty, that seems weird
<fta> it doesn't seem to be binutils
<fta> maybe gcc after all
<fta> both 4.5 & 4.6
<micahg> well, all that's used is libvpx, libc, and libm, libvpx is still the natty binaries
<micahg> has anyone upstream run into it with gcc-4.6?
<fta> gcc 4.5 seems to have changed a lot since natty
<fta> no idea
<chrisccoulson> when you built it on natty, did you build it with the binutils backported from oneiric, or with the actual oneiric binutils binary?
<fta> upstream mostly targets the LTS
<micahg> hmm, well, there was an upstream point release, but those aren't supposed to break things (although I guess they do)
<fta> chrisccoulson, i rebuilt the oneiric binutils on natty
<fta> i guess i can try to do the same with gcc 4.5
<fta> grr, deja-dup is just filling up my disks with full backups
<fta> not what i need
<micahg> fta: tell mterry if there's a bug
<fta> already did. it's by design
<micahg> k
<fta> this thing is oriented toward desktops
<fta> with little data
<fta> definitely not my case
<micahg> I would imagine not most of our cases
<fta> and there's not enough control over it
<fta> it starts at midnight, period
<fta> problem is, it's too early, it's getting in my way, doing full backups for hours
<fta> there's no way i can afford uploading that stuff over my flaky adsl link
<micahg> right, you definitely want incrementals
<fta> it did some the previous days, but today, it decided to do a "fresh backup to protect from backup corruption, This will take longer than normal"
<micahg> heh, that sounds like it should be configurable
<fta> now my disk is at 99% :P
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-07
<chrisccoulson> Sigh, why the explosion of useless bug reports?
<chrisccoulson> i wish bug reporters would read our bug reporting guidelines, like we ask them to :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if I seem to have some crazy feedback with firefox-trunk (15), unity-panel-service, and hud-service is it worth debugging or should I just wait for 16 to see if it still happens?
<micahg> hrm, we are getting a slew of bugs this time around
<chrisccoulson> they're all non-bugs. just ignore them ;)
<chrisccoulson> see my earlier comment in this channel :)
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm just going to unsubscribe from firefox bugs ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you please document why you're adding the libxml-simple-perl build dependency in the changelog?
<alex_mayorga> Any plans to provide the PPA for Quetzal?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-09
<ejat> hi ..
<ejat> anyone here ?
<ejat> hi
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-10
<FernandoMiguel> $ google-chrome
<FernandoMiguel> /usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libcups.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FernandoMiguel> HALP
<micahg> library is in the same place it was in precise
<FernandoMiguel> I know.... cups has been acting up
<FernandoMiguel> I just reinstalled it
<FernandoMiguel> and now , chrome won't start
<FernandoMiguel> open("/opt/google/chrome/libcups.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<FernandoMiguel> missing a sym link
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: sounds broken :)
<FernandoMiguel> a lot
<FernandoMiguel> I only have 32 bits, not 64
<micahg> shouldn't matter
 * micahg would suggest filing a bug at crbug.com
<FernandoMiguel> it's not a chrome bug
<FernandoMiguel> it's something with cups
<FernandoMiguel> or with my setup
<FernandoMiguel>  google-chrome
<FernandoMiguel> /usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libcups.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<FernandoMiguel> if I use the 32 bits version, I get this
<FernandoMiguel> I guess ill do a clean install
<FernandoMiguel> I was hoping I could get this quantal to release :|
<micahg> htm
<micahg> hrm
<micahg> so you're running 32 bit chrome on 64 bit quantal?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> 64bits
<FernandoMiguel> google-chrome-unstable:
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 21.0.1163.0-r140240
<FernandoMiguel>         500 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages
<micahg> no, if you use 32 bit, you need libcups2:i386
<micahg> so if google isn't DTRT, you should file a bug
<FernandoMiguel> I have both libcups2:i386 and libcups2
<micahg> then it's a google bug
<FernandoMiguel> I dought I can reproduce this on another system
<FernandoMiguel> I'm pretty sure my system got borked along the way in quantal updates
<FernandoMiguel> cups has been failing to upgrade for over a month
<FernandoMiguel> chrome only broke after I reinstalled cups
<FernandoMiguel> but ill test tomorrow at the office. I have another quantal laptop running fine
<FernandoMiguel> let me see if I can symlink the proper libcups
<FernandoMiguel> $ mlocate libcups.so.2
<FernandoMiguel> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcups.so.2
<FernandoMiguel> that doesn't help!
<micahg> that's the 32 bit version
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<micahg> idk
<FernandoMiguel> I might be missing some multiarch lib besides this
<micahg> what does ldd /usr/bin/google-chrome show?
<micahg> pastebin please
<FernandoMiguel> 	not a dynamic executable
<FernandoMiguel> fernando@Bostro:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu$ ll /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcups.so
<FernandoMiguel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 Mai 23 14:19 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcups.so -> libcups.so.2
<FernandoMiguel> is broken.... fuuuuu
<FernandoMiguel> so now I need /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcups.so too
<FernandoMiguel> I don't get it :(
<micahg> sounds like a google bug
<FernandoMiguel> if I can reproduce it tomorrow, ill file it as such.... right now, I don't have enough data to support that :\
<FernandoMiguel> I wish it was easier to revert a package like cups :(
<micahg> unfortunately, I still can't build any chromium releases 19 or higher
<micahg> hoping to have time to look at it this week
<FernandoMiguel> sudo ionice -c3 zsync -i /boot/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso -o ~/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso
<FernandoMiguel> reinstall time
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-06
<HoNgOuRu> I am having problems with my copy of firefox
<HoNgOuRu> is this the right place ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-09
<Milos_SD> HI guys ... Do you know will the bug with download manager in firefox be fixed?
<Milos_SD> Firefox nightly
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-06-02
<Delapouite> hi! is something could that be done to help releasing a new nightly version on the ubuntu PPA : http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/ ?
<Delapouite> last update is from 11 of May
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-06-03
<Unit193> asac: Does Shawn Landden show up on IRC?  You seem to work with him so wondering if you know.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-06-04
<asac> Unit193: i work with him?
<asac> Canonical?
<Unit193> Sorry, I meant that you co-maintain a package, connman.  I suppose that doesn't even mean you've talked once.
<asac> Unit193: oh, i have talked to him
<asac> Unit193: didnt know the context
<asac> he showed up on IRC and we chatted :)
<asac> now i fi could remember his nick i would be good
<Unit193> scien​tes isn't registered, but did he use that?
<asac> sounds familiar
<asac> i am grepping logs
<asac>  wonder if that conversation was 2013
<asac> 2014 didnt have a match
<Unit193> Ouch.
<asac> Unit193: does he not answer mail?
<Unit193> It's not *that* important, just was going (well, may email) to contact and see if he was interested in cmst (Initial: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/cmst.git)  I try to contact via IRC if I can, have had much better luck with people responding (And no, it's not "can you do $foo for me?" emails. :P )
<Unit193> Make sense?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-06-05
<valenting1> anyone care to answer a question about the PPAs not being updated? https://plus.google.com/113811743739612194666/posts/Wx3gZfczbPE
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-06-02
<MikeRL> Quick question - are we missing any security fixes on 38.0 that are in 38.0.5 Firefox proper? And do you guys plan on updating Firefox stable soon?
<gQuigs> MikeRL: I don't see any security notices in https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/38.0.5/releasenotes/
<MikeRL> Oh, then take your time.
<MikeRL> This one is out of the typical release cycle, and apparently it just got uploaded today.
<MikeRL> Bah Firefox on iGarbage. Am I the only one that wouldn't use iOS because of bs like this?
<MikeRL> But users don't notice or care that every browser is basically a safari shell on iOS.
<gQuigs> yup.. in fact.. people say chrome on ios is much faster :P
<MikeRL> How so?
<MikeRL> The UI is more efficient?
<MikeRL> Compared to Safari, anyhow.
<MikeRL> Darn that hipster garbage.
<gQuigs> it's the placebo effect I'm guessing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-06-05
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, https://code.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/ubufox/trunk/+activereviews
